# E se ...



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

E' lunedì mattina e non si fa vivo da venerdì pomeriggio cosa devo pensare?

Ma perchè noi donne siamo così cervellotiche?

Buona giornata gente


----------



## JON (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> E' lunedì mattina e non si fa vivo da venerdì pomeriggio cosa devo pensare?
> 
> Ma perchè noi donne siamo così cervellotiche?
> 
> Buona giornata gente


Buongiorno.
Ma cosa vuoi andare a pensare se sei alle "dipendenze" di uno sposato che forse manco lui lo sa dove andare ad infilarsi per prima. Ma ti sei innamorata?


----------



## patroclo (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> E' lunedì mattina e non si fa vivo da venerdì pomeriggio cosa devo pensare?
> 
> Ma perchè noi donne siamo così cervellotiche?
> 
> Buona giornata gente


....sarò sincero.... è una bruttissima persona, ha sicuramente tante amanti, racconta un fottio di balle, probabilmente ha i calzini bucati, io fiori li ruba sulle tombe del cimitero.......devo continuare


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> E' lunedì mattina e non si fa vivo da venerdì pomeriggio cosa devo pensare?
> 
> Ma perchè noi donne siamo così cervellotiche?
> 
> Buona giornata gente


Ciao Lampi   Intanto ti offro un caffè 

però mi sembra di capire che nel vostro rapporto i week sono riservati alla famiglia e che non è facile per lui trovare tempo per altro 

vero che è lunedì ma sono solo le 10.30 

cosa sa intendi fare ?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> E' lunedì mattina e non si fa vivo da venerdì pomeriggio cosa devo pensare?
> 
> Ma perchè noi donne siamo così cervellotiche?
> 
> Buona giornata gente


Che ha passato un week intenso con la moglie e non ha potuto scriverti 
Altra ipotesi. Ti mette alla prova per capire se rischia qualcosa. 
Mi spiego in malomodo. Vediamo se sta al suo posto e se per due giorni in cui sa che sono con la famiglia lei comunque non mi cerca.
Vedi cosa fa oggi. Gli darei ancora un paio d'ore e poi gli scriverei. 
Se questa cosa non ti sta bene diglielo. Soprattutto fagli capire di che pasta sei fatta.
Il mio amante storico si é comportato così nei primi due mesi. Quando ho capito il giochetto e ho chiarito non è passato giorno, oddio  a dire il vero nemmeno poche ore, senza che scrivesse..


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Buongiorno.
> Ma cosa vuoi andare a pensare se sei alle "dipendenze" di uno sposato che forse manco lui lo sa dove andare ad infilarsi per prima. Ma ti sei innamorata?



Ma alle dipendenze di chi? Parliamone...
Qua è una questione di rispetto. Almeno io la vedo così.
Vuoi solo sesso? Va bene, ma allora mi dici ci vediamo al giovedì alle 20.00 salvo imprevisti e non ci sentiamo se non per comunicazioni di servizio.
Se invece mi abitui ad un rapporto differente che esula dalla pura e semplice sc@pata allora per il mio punto di vista mi stai mancando di rispetto 
E...Innamorata? Grazie a Dio no!


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ....sarò sincero.... è una bruttissima persona, ha sicuramente tante amanti, racconta un fottio di balle, probabilmente ha i calzini bucati, io fiori li ruba sulle tombe del cimitero.......devo continuare



Te non ti leggo neanche...ahahahaha


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2016)

*Si*



Lampone ha detto:


> Ma alle dipendenze di chi? Parliamone...
> Qua è una questione di rispetto. Almeno io la vedo così.
> Vuoi solo sesso? Va bene, ma allora mi dici ci vediamo al giovedì alle 20.00 salvo imprevisti e non ci sentiamo se non per comunicazioni di servizio.
> Se invece mi abitui ad un rapporto differente che esula dalla pura e semplice sc@pata allora per il mio punto di vista mi stai mancando di rispetto
> E...Innamorata? Grazie a Dio no!


Credo che il concetto di rispetto sia altro.Uno che tradisce la moglie...certo non si fa scrupoli a non chiamarti.


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao Lampi   Intanto ti offro un caffè
> 
> però mi sembra di capire che nel vostro rapporto i week sono riservati alla famiglia e che non è facile per lui trovare tempo per altro
> 
> ...



Partiamo dal presupposto che il week end è sacro fino alla domenica sera tardi...dove ogni tanto si fa vivo...e se non riesce al mattino del lunedì alle 8 è già sull'attenti a scrivermi...
Sono le 10...è in ritardo! :rotfl:

Grazie per il caffè cara!


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che ha passato un week intenso con la moglie e non ha potuto scriverti
> Altra ipotesi. Ti mette alla prova per capire se rischia qualcosa.
> Mi spiego in malomodo. Vediamo se sta al suo posto e se per due giorni in cui sa che sono con la famiglia lei comunque non mi cerca.
> Vedi cosa fa oggi. Gli darei ancora un paio d'ore e poi gli scriverei.
> ...



Aiuto Farfy...così alimenti la parte rompicaxxo di me


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ....sarò sincero.... è una bruttissima persona, ha sicuramente tante amanti, racconta un fottio di balle, probabilmente ha i calzini bucati, io fiori li ruba sulle tombe del cimitero.......devo continuare


 Goccia goccia alla fine si scava la roccia :rotfl:


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credo che il concetto di rispetto sia altro.Uno che tradisce la moglie...certo non si fa scrupoli a non chiamarti.



E pure tu c'hai ragione...

Però se vuoi tenerti buono il giochino...un pò lo devi lucidare no???


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2016)

*Si*



Lampone ha detto:


> E pure tu c'hai ragione...
> 
> Però se vuoi tenerti buono il giochino...un pò lo devi lucidare no???


Perchè ti va di fare il giochino?


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè ti va di fare il giochino?



Perchè lui mi piace...a letto è bravo...la sua testa è affascinante e va bene così.

E poi è anche lui il mio giochino...solo che io me ne prendo cura...


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che ha passato un week intenso con la moglie e non ha potuto scriverti
> Altra ipotesi. Ti mette alla prova per capire se rischia qualcosa.
> Mi spiego in malomodo. Vediamo se sta al suo posto e se per due giorni in cui sa che sono con la famiglia lei comunque non mi cerca.
> Vedi cosa fa oggi. Gli darei ancora un paio d'ore e poi gli scriverei.
> ...


d'accorderrimo.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Aiuto Farfy...così alimenti la parte rompicaxxo di me


Più che rompicazzo ne faccio una questione di rispetto e conoscenza di chi sei davvero.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Più che rompicazzo ne faccio una questione di rispetto e conoscenza di chi sei davvero.


ariquoto. Ma ti sei svegliata bene?

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> d'accorderrimo.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ultimamente lo siamo troppo spesso
Iniziò a preoccuparmi


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Più che rompicazzo ne faccio una questione di rispetto e conoscenza di chi sei davvero.



E' che sono pericolosa...se poi parto lo massacro...purtroppo non ho vie di mezzo...
e passo dalla parte del torto in un nanosecondo...


----------



## JON (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Ma alle dipendenze di chi? Parliamone...
> Qua è una questione di rispetto. Almeno io la vedo così.
> Vuoi solo sesso? Va bene, ma allora mi dici ci vediamo al giovedì alle 20.00 salvo imprevisti e non ci sentiamo se non per comunicazioni di servizio.
> Se invece mi abitui ad un rapporto differente che esula dalla pura e semplice sc@pata allora per il mio punto di vista mi stai mancando di rispetto
> E...Innamorata? Grazie a Dio no!


Allora, è probabile che ti stia intortando. Che equivarrebbe a quello pseudo rapporto che si è inventato. Praticamente ti tradisce con la moglie. Dai, ma quale rispetto, cerca di essere più realista e certe questioni girale direttamente a lui.
Anzi fa una cosa, capisco che una donna non dev'essere troppo intraprendente, ma se è il rispetto quello che vuoi contattalo tu e fatti spiegare come stanno le cose senza fronzoli.


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2016)

*Si*



Lampone ha detto:


> Perchè lui mi piace...a letto è bravo...la sua testa è affascinante e va bene così.
> 
> E poi è anche lui il mio giochino...solo che io me ne prendo cura...


 Ok,allora metti in conto che per giocare,paghi anche questo nel prezzo.


----------



## JON (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> E' che sono pericolosa...se poi parto lo massacro...purtroppo non ho vie di mezzo...
> e passo dalla parte del torto in un nanosecondo...


Oh...oh...
Allora mo s'è capito perché sto poveretto è titubante.


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,allora metti in conto che per giocare,paghi anche questo nel prezzo.



L'ho detto...allora ci sentiamo per accordarci su quando vederci e amen...inutile far finta di interessarci all'altro no?!?


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2016)

*Si*



Lampone ha detto:


> L'ho detto...allora ci sentiamo per accordarci su quando vederci e amen...inutile far finta di interessarci all'altro no?!?


Ed infatti...lui gioca in un modo diverso,quando gli andrà ti chiamerà...


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Allora, è probabile che ti stia intortando. Che equivarrebbe a quello pseudo rapporto che si è inventato. Praticamente ti tradisce con la moglie. Dai, ma quale rispetto, cerca di essere più realista e certe questioni girale direttamente a lui.
> Anzi fa una cosa, capisco che una donna non dev'essere troppo intraprendente, ma se è il rispetto quello che vuoi contattalo tu e fatti spiegare come stanno le cose senza fronzoli.



Vabbè se ti do fastidio sto zitta...
cercavo pareri prima di fare una mossa avventata...
scusa il disturbo!


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ed infatti...lui gioca in un modo diverso,quando gli andrà ti chiamerà...



Ok...tutto chiaro...
allora fino a ieri mi hai intortato...adesso ti sei stufato di intortarmi...


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2016)

*Ma*



Lampone ha detto:


> Vabbè se ti do fastidio sto zitta...
> cercavo pareri prima di fare una mossa avventata...
> scusa il disturbo!


Jon?scherzava...jon è un signore.


----------



## JON (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Vabbè se ti do fastidio sto zitta...
> cercavo pareri prima di fare una mossa avventata...
> scusa il disturbo!


Ma quale fastidio, you are wellcome.


----------



## patroclo (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Te non ti leggo neanche...ahahahaha


....ma io ragiono con la psicologia inversa.... se avessi voluto dire quello che hai capito ti avrei scritto:
- ti ama, ma è timido e ha una moglie tiranna
- il telefono gli è caduto nella pentola mentre stava cucinando il tuo piatto preferito e ha perso tutta la rubrica
- è stato investito da un monopattino mentre ti scriveva il buongiorno cuoricioso
- .....


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Oh...oh...
> Allora mo s'è capito perché sto poveretto è titubante.



Il punto è che lui non lo sa Jon...
finora sono stata zitta e muta a guardare...quindi lui non è nè poveretto nè niente...
almeno fino a quando non gli vuoto il sacco


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jon?scherzava...jon è un signore.


Scherzavo anche io


----------



## JON (3 Ottobre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jon?scherzava...jon è un signore.


Grazie Oscuro, nella speranza che non sia tu a scherzare.


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma quale fastidio, you are wellcome.



I know...thx


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2016)

*Si*



JON ha detto:


> Grazie Oscuro, nella speranza che non sia tu a scherzare.


Sono serio...ho apprezzato il tuo saluto.


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2016)

*Si*



Lampone ha detto:


> Scherzavo anche io


Posso chiederti quanti anni hai?


----------



## JON (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Il punto è che lui non lo sa Jon...
> finora sono stata zitta e muta a guardare...quindi lui non è nè poveretto nè niente...
> almeno fino a quando non gli vuoto il sacco


Ne sei troppo convinta. Secondo me cerca anche di tenerti buona. Per quanto le tue aspettative siano ragionevoli non dimenticare che lui nel frattempo fa i salti mortali carpiati a due a due.


----------



## Andrea Lila (3 Ottobre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,allora metti in conto che per giocare,paghi anche questo nel prezzo.


Il punto è che per 'sti giochini sono pure, e soprattutto altri, a pagarne il prezzo più salato. Su un piatto si va al luna park, sull'altro si cammina sull'orlo di un baratro meditando di  lasciarsi cadere. Ah.


----------



## JON (3 Ottobre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono serio...ho apprezzato il tuo saluto.


:up: Ho imparato a conoscerti meglio, ho scoperto che parliamo la stessa lingua. Mea culpa.


----------



## JON (3 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Il punto è che per 'sti giochini sono pure, e soprattutto altri, a pagarne il prezzo più salato. Su un piatto si va al luna park, sull'altro si cammina sull'orlo di un baratro meditando di  lasciarsi cadere. Ah.


Eh, ma tu sei arrivata già alla conclusione. L'esperienza insegna che bisogna passare prima attraverso vari livelli di incoscienza.


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso chiederti quanti anni hai?



44...sono una donna di mezza età


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> E pure tu c'hai ragione...
> 
> Però se vuoi tenerti buono il giochino...un pò lo devi lucidare no???


io al tuo posto nel pomeriggio gli invierei un messaggio augurandogli una buona giornata


----------



## JON (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> 44...sono una donna di mezza età


Sei giovane. E lui invece?


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2016)

*Si*



Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Il punto è che per 'sti giochini sono pure, e soprattutto altri, a pagarne il prezzo più salato. Su un piatto si va al luna park, sull'altro si cammina sull'orlo di un baratro meditando di  lasciarsi cadere. Ah.


Andrea,su questo io penso che il responsabile sia il marito....


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2016)

*Jon*



JON ha detto:


> :up: Ho imparato a conoscerti meglio, ho scoperto che parliamo la stessa lingua. Mea culpa.


No guarda,io non so se ti ho fatto qualcosa,mi scuso a prescindere.
Io mi auguro per te che non sia così,la mia è una lingua sconveniente.


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Sei giovane. E lui invece?


46...lui è vecchio


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> io al tuo posto nel pomeriggio gli invierei un messaggio augurandogli una buona giornata



Ha appena scritto... si è giustificato con un paio di avventure rocambolesche che lo hanno coinvolto tra il week end e stamattina...

:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Ha appena scritto... si è giustificato con un paio di avventure rocambolesche che lo hanno coinvolto tra il week end e stamattina...
> 
> :rotfl:


Be' ci sta è come con il Monopoli : imprevisti e probabilità :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## spleen (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> L'ho detto...allora ci sentiamo per accordarci su quando vederci e amen...inutile far finta di interessarci all'altro no?!?


Per me tu non te la racconti giusta, non a noi eh, a te stessa.

Non è che scambi interesse sessuale e il suo contorno con altro? A me sembra tanto che cerchi inconsciamente l'unicorno rosa.

Non sei ancora in grado di scindere, e forse non lo sarai mai.


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Be' ci sta è come con il Monopoli : imprevisti e probabilità :rotfl::rotfl:



Soprattutto imprevisti:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (3 Ottobre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> No guarda,io non so se ti ho fatto qualcosa,mi scuso a prescindere.
> Io mi auguro per te che non sia così,la mia è una lingua sconveniente.


Chiedo scusa a Lampy se vado OT....tanto lampo', diciamocelo, queste tue so' tutte stronzate.
Approfitto per rispondere ad oscuro qui perché si sa che ho gli mp chiusi.

Niente di cui scusarci, parlo per entrambi. Sai meglio di me che non c'è nulla per cui farlo.
Tutto a posto, alla fine il giusto viene sempre a galla.


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Per me tu non te la racconti giusta, non a noi eh, a te stessa.
> 
> Non è che scambi interesse sessuale e il suo contorno con altro? A me sembra tanto che cerchi inconsciamente l'unicorno rosa.
> 
> Non sei ancora in grado di scindere, e forse non lo sarai mai.


Spero tu abbia torto marcio Spleen! a me sembra di non cercarlo...ma magari inconsciamente hai ragione tu...lo scopriamo day by day!
tu per scrupolo ripetimela spesso questa cosa...evitiamo disastri


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Soprattutto imprevisti:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Appunto è *probabile* che abbia un *imprevisto* che lo induca a salutarti più tardi


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto è *probabile* che abbia un *imprevisto* che lo induca a salutarti più tardi



Io vi amo già ragazzi....sappiatelo!


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2016)

*Si*



JON ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa a Lampy se vado OT....tanto lampo', diciamocelo, queste tue so' tutte stronzate.
> Approfitto per rispondere ad oscuro qui perché si sa che ho gli mp chiusi.
> 
> Niente di cui scusarci, parlo per entrambi. Sai meglio di me che non c'è nulla per cui farlo.
> Tutto a posto, alla fine il giusto viene sempre a galla.


Credimi io non ricordo chi insulto...son troppi....
Se è tutto a posto son contento,che poi il giusto viene sempre a galla...sarà pure vero...ma ci rimetto sempre,così torniamo in tema...


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa a Lampy se vado OT....tanto lampo', diciamocelo, queste tue so' tutte stronzate.
> Approfitto per rispondere ad oscuro qui perché si sa che ho gli mp chiusi.
> 
> Niente di cui scusarci, parlo per entrambi. Sai meglio di me che non c'è nulla per cui farlo.
> Tutto a posto, alla fine il giusto viene sempre a galla.



Vabbè Jon...fai pure! soprattutto dammi pure della stordita in pubblico...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2016)

*Si*



Lampone ha detto:


> Vabbè Jon...fai pure! soprattutto dammi pure della stordita in pubblico...:rotfl:


Io sono quello delle domande stronze ok?sono tuo coetaneo,perchè ti accontenti del gioco?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Io vi amo già ragazzi....sappiatelo!


Ti si tiene allegra vai, tanto già hai [MENTION=2780]oscuro[/MENTION], [MENTION=4856]JON[/MENTION], [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] che ti fanno planare dolcemente per terra


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> 44...sono una donna di mezza età


Fanculo si può dire o ti offendi ?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> 46...lui è vecchio


Ok allora fanculo anche se non si può dire


----------



## JON (3 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti si tiene allegra vai, tanto già hai @_oscuro_, @_JON_, @_spleen_ che ti fanno planare dolcemente per terra


Cioè? Gli mortifichiamo gli ormoni?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Cioè? Gli mortifichiamo gli ormoni?


No, gli illustrate il rovescio della medaglia che esiste per ogni situazione 

a me sembra che [MENTION=6883]Lampone[/MENTION] sia una alla quale è difficile mortificare gli ormoni


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No, gli illustrate il rovescio della medaglia che esiste per ogni situazione
> 
> a me sembra che @_Lampone_ sia una alla quale è difficile mortificare gli ormoni


Si di me non si mortifica mai nulla....ahahahahahah


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono quello delle domande stronze ok?sono tuo coetaneo,perchè ti accontenti del gioco?


Eh oscuro...non sei una buona pubblicità per i nostri coetanei...ti avevo già risposto...




oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè ti va di fare il giochino?





Lampone ha detto:


> Perchè lui mi piace...a letto è bravo...la sua testa è affascinante e va bene così.
> 
> E poi è anche lui il mio giochino...solo che io me ne prendo cura...


----------



## JON (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Si di me non si mortifica mai nulla....ahahahahahah


:rotfl:

Si aspetta che Oscuro ti fa l'identikit, a me che t'addormo con le mie cazzate.....e poi vedi.


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok allora fanculo anche se non si può dire



Farfalla ma per noi donne è diverso...ahahahahah


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Si aspetta che Oscuro ti fa l'identikit, a me che t'addormo con le mie cazzate.....e poi vedi.



Annamo bene!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2016)

*Si*



Lampone ha detto:


> Eh oscuro...non sei una buona pubblicità per i nostri coetanei...ti avevo già risposto...


Si,ma non sapevo la tua età.A 44 anni potresti avere aspettative diverse...


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma non sapevo la tua età.A 44 anni potresti avere aspettative diverse...



Dici che ho aspettative adolescenziali?
mi è stata già detta sta cosa :unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2016)

*No*



Lampone ha detto:


> Dici che ho aspettative adolescenziali?
> mi è stata già detta sta cosa :unhappy:


No,dico che potresti avere un uomo tutto per te.


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,dico che potresti avere un uomo tutto per te.



Eh credi che non lo sappia?
E' capitato che mi sia imbattuta in lui...per ora è così...

E comunque detto tra noi...quelli che sono arrivati prima e che erano liberi da impegni di ogni tipo...erano anche peggio


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2016)

*Si*



Lampone ha detto:


> Eh credi che non lo sappia?
> E' capitato che mi sia imbattuta in lui...per ora è così...
> 
> E comunque detto tra noi...quelli che sono arrivati prima e che erano liberi da impegni di ogni tipo...erano anche peggio


Sarà che mi girano i coglioni a condividere con altri la donna che mi piace...


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà che mi girano i coglioni a condividere con altri la donna che mi piace...


Come darti torto...


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ne sei troppo convinta. Secondo me cerca anche di tenerti buona. Per quanto le tue aspettative siano ragionevoli non dimenticare che lui nel frattempo fa i salti mortali carpiati a due a due.



Vuoi dire?
e io che lo vedo comodo seduto sulla sua poltrona di pelle umana che ogni tanto guarda il cell e dice "ma caxxo ho dimenticato di scriverle...ora mi toccherà inventare qualcosa" :rotfl:


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Il punto è che per 'sti giochini sono pure, e soprattutto altri, a pagarne il prezzo più salato. Su un piatto si va al luna park, sull'altro si cammina sull'orlo di un baratro meditando di  lasciarsi cadere. Ah.


Se è un gioco c'è chi vince e c'è chi perde...


----------



## ilnikko (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Eh credi che non lo sappia?
> E' capitato che mi sia imbattuta in lui...per ora è così...
> 
> E comunque detto tra noi...*quelli che sono arrivati prima e che erano liberi da impegni di ogni tipo...erano anche peggio*


Peggio come ? quanti erano costoro ? orsu'....favella !
Anche secondo me uno tutto tuo sarebbe auspicabile, magari un usato sicuro...(io ti do 12 mesi di garanzia).


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Peggio come ? quanti erano costoro ? orsu'....favella !
> Anche secondo me uno tutto tuo sarebbe auspicabile, magari un usato sicuro...(io ti do 12 mesi di garanzia).


Non c'è garanzia che tenga!
non mi fido più di nessuno per colpa di costoro...
mi conviene quello sposato...almeno sta ancorato alla moglie :rotfl:

Me ne sono capitati di ogni, credimi...
dallo stalker all'immaturo, dal mini al maxi dotato, dal folle all'innamorato della mia foto...
ho avuto veramente modo di conoscere tante realtà...e ce ne fosse stata una "normale"!!!!


----------



## JON (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Non c'è garanzia che tenga!
> non mi fido più di nessuno per colpa di costoro...
> mi conviene quello sposato...almeno sta ancorato alla moglie :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Rassegnati. E' come quando vai a prendere la frutta, la cernita è stata già fatta.


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Rassegnati. E' come quando vai a prendere la frutta, la cernita è stata già fatta.



E che non lo so?

sono già rassegnata!!!!


----------



## flower7700 (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Vuoi solo sesso? Va bene, ma allora mi dici ci vediamo al giovedì alle 20.00 salvo imprevisti e non ci sentiamo se non per comunicazioni di servizio


Nessun uomo con un minimo di decenza direbbe mai alla sua amante che la vuole solo per una saltata settimanale, più probabile che invece "simuli" un vero interesse sentimentale. Se lui ti avesse abbordata a questa maniera dubito che tu avresti accettato gli avresti dato l'ombrello in testa. 




Lampone ha detto:


> Se invece mi abitui ad un rapporto differente che esula dalla pura e semplice sc@pata allora per il mio punto di vista mi stai mancando di rispetto
> E...Innamorata? Grazie a Dio no!


 Sicura ? A me pare che tu lo sia già e speri che lui si comporti con te tutto cuoricini, messaggini e romanticherie.
E prima di rispondermi che non lo sei.... se già al lunedì mattina ti chiedi come mai non ti ha scritto .... bè.... dai non diciamoci fesserie, per te non è solo una saltata, altrimenti ti faresti le domande solo al giovedì mattina (se per caso non ti scrive dal venerdì prima....). 
Io qui vedo infatuazione galoppante da parte tua, e lui si mantiene lucido e fa la sua vita. Può raccontarti ciò che vuole, che ti pensa, ecc. ma se alle belle parole non seguono i fatti non credergli... fa parte della "manutenzione dell'amante"


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Nessun uomo con un minimo di decenza direbbe mai alla sua amante che la vuole solo per una saltata settimanale, più probabile che invece "simuli" un vero interesse sentimentale. Se lui ti avesse abbordata a questa maniera dubito che tu avresti accettato gli avresti dato l'ombrello in testa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io mi aspetto che una persona che tiene a me 10 secondi per un ciao lo trovi
Parlo anche di un semplice amico fugurati di uno con cui scopo


----------



## mistral (3 Ottobre 2016)

In qualche meandro del forum ho letto di una utente che aveva l'amante sposato (lo era anche lei mi pare) che la invitava in motel una volta a settimana facendosi sentire dal giorno prima con cuoricini e belle parole.La aspettava in accappatoio già docciato e profumato,la spogliava e le faceva fare la doccia. Poi sul letto,sesso fino a che lei non avesse avuto almeno tre orgasmi.Baci abbracci ,romanticherie ,cena ed un arrivederci.
Un giorno lei decide di provare a vedere l'effetto che avrebbe fatto a lui la decisione di chiudere,gli sembrava molto preso da lei.
La risposta di lui fu "OK" e di lui nulla più si seppe.....
( mi scuso per il riassunto sommario ma il sunto è esattamente ciò che ho scritto)

In queste storie nulla è come sembra e posso garantire che chi vede gli unicorni rosa è il 99% delle volte la parte femminile purtroppo.
Strabuzzo ancora gli occhi nel ricordo di ciò che vedeva l'amante di mio marito in ogni suo gesto insignificante e ciò che invece intendeva lui.
Stesso cinema ma due film totalmente diversi.


----------



## Divì (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Se è un gioco c'è chi vince e c'è chi perde...


Esiste anche il tris dove - come insegna War  Games - non si può vincere e l'unica soluzione è NON GIOCARE.


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Ottobre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Nessun uomo con un minimo di decenza direbbe mai alla sua amante che la vuole solo per una saltata settimanale, più probabile che invece "simuli" un vero interesse sentimentale. Se lui ti avesse abbordata a questa maniera dubito che tu avresti accettato gli avresti dato l'ombrello in testa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Semplicemente perfetto.:up:


----------



## ilnikko (3 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io mi aspetto che una persona che tiene a me 10 secondi per un *ciao* lo trovi
> Parlo anche di un semplice amico fugurati di uno con cui scopo


*Ciao* Farfallina come stai ?


----------



## ilnikko (3 Ottobre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Nessun uomo con un minimo di decenza direbbe mai alla sua amante che la vuole solo per una saltata settimanale, più probabile che invece "simuli" un vero interesse sentimentale. Se lui ti avesse abbordata a questa maniera dubito che tu avresti accettato gli avresti dato l'ombrello in testa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per regolamento non si puo' piu' :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> *Ciao* Farfallina come stai ?


Bene grazie
Sono già innamorata...


----------



## ilnikko (3 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bene grazie
> Sono già innamorata...


ma io scherzo farfy....


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> ma io scherzo farfy....


Come scherzi?
Era di te che mi ero già innamorata 
La mia autostima ultimamente su questo forum viene costantemente abbattuta


----------



## ilnikko (3 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come scherzi?
> Era di te che mi ero già innamorata
> La mia autostima ultimamente su questo forum viene costantemente abbattuta


aaaaahhhhhhhhh di me ? minchia che gnugno che sono. Si vede che sto a digiuno da un po'...Porta Pazienza :singleeye:


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Nessun uomo con un minimo di decenza direbbe mai alla sua amante che la vuole solo per una saltata settimanale, più probabile che invece "simuli" un vero interesse sentimentale. Se lui ti avesse abbordata a questa maniera dubito che tu avresti accettato gli avresti dato l'ombrello in testa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flower infatti se son qui a chieder conforto o consulto lucido è perchè il dubbio mi viene...
Sono certa di non essere innamorata...avrei già reagito ci puoi contare...
Se ancora non sono partita con una bella richiesta di spiegazioni è perchè non vado oltre il semplice interesse.
Poi per carità, magari succederà...ma spero di no


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io mi aspetto che una persona che tiene a me 10 secondi per un ciao lo trovi
> Parlo anche di un semplice amico fugurati di uno con cui scopo


Esatto!
Passi per il week end...non vuoi farti sgamare...sei integerrimo per paura di destare sospetti...va bene.
Ma appena sei libero mi scrivi però!ahahahah


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> In qualche meandro del forum ho letto di una utente che aveva l'amante sposato (lo era anche lei mi pare) che la invitava in motel una volta a settimana facendosi sentire dal giorno prima con cuoricini e belle parole.La aspettava in accappatoio già docciato e profumato,la spogliava e le faceva fare la doccia. Poi sul letto,sesso fino a che lei non avesse avuto almeno tre orgasmi.Baci abbracci ,romanticherie ,cena ed un arrivederci.
> Un giorno lei decide di provare a vedere l'effetto che avrebbe fatto a lui la decisione di chiudere,gli sembrava molto preso da lei.
> La risposta di lui fu "OK" e di lui nulla più si seppe.....
> ( mi scuso per il riassunto sommario ma il sunto è esattamente ciò che ho scritto)
> ...


Perchè noi donne siamo più sentimentali...ed un pezzetto di cuore e di cura ce lo mettiamo sempre.


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Esiste anche il tris dove - come insegna War  Games - non si può vincere e l'unica soluzione è NON GIOCARE.


Chi non risica non rosica...
questo è il mio way of life


----------



## JON (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Flower infatti se son qui a chieder conforto o consulto lucido è perchè il dubbio mi viene...
> Sono certa di non essere innamorata...avrei già reagito ci puoi contare...
> Se ancora non sono partita con una bella richiesta di spiegazioni è perchè non vado oltre il semplice interesse.
> Poi per carità, magari succederà...ma spero di no


Non so da quanto andate avanti, ma credo che per ammanicarti per bene è ancora una questione di tempo.

Ti piace a letto, ti prende la capoccia, etc...l'hai detto tu e a sentirti sembreresti in una fase di infatuazione. Per fortuna abbiamo escluso l'innamoramento, anche se dopotutto, alla tua età, almeno questo sentimento dovresti essere, e lo sei, in grado di padroneggiarlo. Il fatto è che all'atto pratico non è che cambi molto.

Insomma ti aspetti attenzioni da qualcuno che non può dartene adeguatamente. Il fatto che al lunedi attendi sue notizie è legato al digiuno in cui hai versato nel fine settimana. Da un certo punto di vista hai ragione, dovrebbe farsi sentire appena può. Se non lo fa però, oltre ai meri motivi logistici, è anche perché non sente il peso di questa "responsabilità", se possiamo chiamarla cosi.

Non devi basarti sulle sensazioni di adesso, che comunque sono ammantate di euforia, o quello che è. Il rischio che tu finisca di fare la classica amante, i cui diritti sono fortemente subordinati ad una posizione di 2° grado, è molto alto.
In alcuni casi certi diritti nemmeno li hai, si fa per dire, se non quello di soffrire in silenzio. E se aneli le sue attenzioni, che non arrivano puntualmente alle tue aspettative, significa che la cosa già ti crea difficoltà. Alla fine è facile che pure questo qui ti tocca catalogarlo come i precedenti.

Ma magari di tutte queste menate a te non frega nulla, e il tuo scopo è solo quello di divertirti un po'.
E allora adesso stabiliamo i minimi sindacali che ti spettano tra parole, moine e scopate, ci dai un riferimento per contattarlo e gliela facciamo noi una petizione. Non per niente adesso sul forum abbiamo pure i giudici, caschi a fagiolo.


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Non so da quanto andate avanti, ma credo che per ammanicarti per bene è ancora una questione di tempo.
> 
> Ti piace a letto, ti prende la capoccia, etc...l'hai detto tu e a sentirti sembreresti in una fase di infatuazione. Per fortuna abbiamo escluso l'innamoramento, anche se dopotutto, alla tua età, almeno questo sentimento dovresti essere, e lo sei, in grado di padroneggiarlo. Il fatto è che all'atto pratico non è che cambi molto.
> 
> ...


Muoio...ahahahah pensavo scrivessi dacci i riferimenti che lo meniamo noi! :rotfl:

Il minimo sindacale va benissimo...giusto per non aver il ruolo della meretrice a gratis...dove vai, bussi alla porta, consumi, saluti e alla prossima.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Non so da quanto andate avanti, ma credo che per ammanicarti per bene è ancora una questione di tempo.
> 
> Ti piace a letto, ti prende la capoccia, etc...l'hai detto tu e a sentirti sembreresti in una fase di infatuazione. Per fortuna abbiamo escluso l'innamoramento, anche se dopotutto, alla tua età, almeno questo sentimento dovresti essere, e lo sei, in grado di padroneggiarlo. Il fatto è che all'atto pratico non è che cambi molto.
> 
> ...


Ma tra essere di secondo grado (già trovo che mettere classifiche in due cose che fanno parte di due "sport" diversi mi sembra sbagliato) e essere considerata meno di un'amica ce ne passa.
Questo se non è solo ginnastica da camera ovviamente


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tra essere di secondo grado (già trovo che mettere classifiche in due cose che fanno parte di due "sport" diversi mi sembra sbagliato) e essere considerata meno di un'amica ce ne passa.
> Questo se non è solo ginnastica da camera ovviamente



A questo punto la vera questione è proprio questa!
E' o non è solo ginnastica da camera???opcorn:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> A questo punto la vera questione è proprio questa!
> E' o non è solo ginnastica da camera???opcorn:


A questo punto io avrei già chiesto
E quando ovviamente ti dirà che non lo è: gli fai notare per te cosa è o non è solo ginnastica da camera
Se i punti non coincidono poi però son cazzi tuoi prendere una decisione


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> A questo punto io avrei già chiesto
> E quando ovviamente ti dirà che non lo è: gli fai notare per te cosa è o non è solo ginnastica da camera
> Se i punti non coincidono poi però son cazzi tuoi prendere una decisione



Ce l'ho sulla punta della lingua Farfy...
ma credo se ne debba parlare a voce e da vicino...cercando di dare il giusto peso alla cosa...
altrimenti divento scomoda e mi sfanculizza


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Ce l'ho sulla punta della lingua Farfy...
> ma credo se ne debba parlare a voce e da vicino...cercando di dare il giusto peso alla cosa...
> altrimenti divento scomoda e mi sfanculizza


Si anche io aspetterei di vederlo di persona


----------



## JON (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> A questo punto la vera questione è proprio questa!
> *E' o non è solo ginnastica da camera???opcorn:*


Beh, comincia da te. Per te cos'è?


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Beh, comincia da te. Per te cos'è?



Per mè è un'amicizia particolare

non trovo una definizione migliore


----------



## Andrea Lila (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Se è un gioco c'è chi vince e c'è chi perde...



Peccato che chi perde malamente di solito non sappia neanche di essere in partita (parlo della moglie, scusa se esiste).


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Peccato che chi perde malamente di solito non sappia neanche di essere in partita (parlo della moglie, scusa se esiste).



Lo so...guarda caso ho perso anche io.


----------



## Andrea Lila (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Lo so...guarda caso ho perso anche io.


Quindi, se capita, si cerca di vincere? 

Cosa poi, non l'ho mica capito.


----------



## JON (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Per mè è un'amicizia particolare
> 
> non trovo una definizione migliore


Tipo banane e lampone...

Sei stata sposata?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> *Tipo banane e lampone*...
> 
> Sei stata sposata?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Tipo banane e lampone...
> 
> Sei stata sposata?


Sono separata si...


----------



## JON (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Sono separata si...


Per questo dicevi di aver perso?


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Quindi, se capita, si cerca di vincere?
> 
> Cosa poi, non l'ho mica capito.



No...diciamo che ho avuto un ruolo passivo in cui perdevo senza sapere di essere in gioco,
e adesso capita di partecipare attivamente al gioco.
Mi va bene anche un pareggio...
non voglio portarmi a casa suo marito.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Lampone ha detto:


> Ce l'ho sulla punta della lingua Farfy...
> ma credo se ne debba parlare a voce e da vicino...cercando di dare il giusto peso alla cosa...
> altrimenti divento scomoda e mi sfanculizza


Qui ci vuole la tattica femminile...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Qui ci vuole la tattica femminile...


Ovvero?


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Per questo dicevi di aver perso?


Lo dicevo in risposta ad Andrea che sosteneva che la moglie in questo triangolo perde senza sapere di essere in gioco...


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Qui ci vuole la tattica femminile...



Ah buongiorno! 

Suggerimenti?

Sono una pessima stratega :girlcry:


----------



## Skorpio (3 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ovvero?


Ovvero..... ... La fuga
Passare la mano una o due volte..
Tanto è una situazione ben definita, e quindi è la più agevole

Lui sa che il giovedì è sacro

Basterà dire: cazzo.. Giovedì non posso.. Ma va detto giovedì mattina

Un impegno improvviso.. 

Lui dirà.. Ma.. Tutto bene? È successo qualcosa??

Lei risponderà: no no, tutto benissimo, tranquillo poi ti spiego, besos!

E lui andrà in crisi


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ovvero..... ... La fuga
> Passare la mano una o due volte..
> Tanto è una situazione ben definita, e quindi è la più agevole
> 
> ...


Skorpio...e se poi mi dice ah ok...e mi taglia fuori perchè si offende io poi vengo a prenderti eh!!!! :rotfl:

E' un cancro...permalosissimo!!!!!

PS: Con Besos hai vinto!


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ovvero..... ... La fuga
> Passare la mano una o due volte..
> Tanto è una situazione ben definita, e quindi è la più agevole
> 
> ...


Si può funzionare
Io fatico a fare sti giochetti, tendenzialmente vado di domanda diretta. Ma ripeto, può essere una soluzione


----------



## Skorpio (3 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Lampone ha detto:


> Ah buongiorno!
> 
> Suggerimenti?
> 
> Sono una pessima stratega :girlcry:


Buongiorno  

Va un po messo in riga il ragazzo eh..?

A letto è bravuccio, ma fuori meno


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Buongiorno
> 
> Va un po messo in riga il ragazzo eh..?
> 
> A letto è bravuccio, ma fuori meno


Mannaggia!!!!
ce lo dobbiamo portare a casa!
Con le limitazioni del caso ovviamente...:rotfl:


----------



## ilnikko (3 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ovvero..... ... La f*u*ga
> Passare la mano una o due volte...
> E lui andrà in crisi


fuochino......


----------



## Skorpio (3 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Si può funzionare
> Io fatico a fare sti giochetti, tendenzialmente vado di domanda diretta. Ma ripeto, può essere una soluzione


Si ma se vai di domanda diretta, che vuoi che ti dica??

Oddio ma no, avevo lasciato il cellulare in palestra, mia moglie avuto un trabocco di merda, l ufficio mi si è incendiato, mia nonna ha compiuto gli anni...

No no
..


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si ma se vai di domanda diretta, che vuoi che ti dica??
> 
> Oddio ma no, avevo lasciato il cellulare in palestra, mia moglie avuto un trabocco di merda, l ufficio mi si è incendiato, mia nonna ha compiuto gli anni...
> 
> ...


E ma la scusa la può usare una volta
Alla seconda.......ciaone


----------



## Skorpio (3 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> E ma la scusa la può usare una volta
> Alla seconda.......ciaone


Anche se ti facesse vedere dal cellulare la foto della nonnina di 97 anni che soffia sulla torta di compleanno...? 

Che cuori di pietra ci son qua dentro


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Skorpio...e se poi mi dice ah ok...e mi taglia fuori perchè si offende io poi vengo a prenderti eh!!!! :rotfl:
> 
> E' un cancro...permalosissimo!!!!!
> 
> PS: Con Besos hai vinto!


No, no non ti taglia fuori, fissa per il giovedì successivo (già testato). Vai tranquilla, se lo dai 2 volte di seguito , li si infastidisce hihihi


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> No, no non ti taglia fuori, fissa per il giovedì successivo (già testato). Vai tranquilla, se lo dai 2 volte di seguito , li si infastidisce hihihi



Ci penso...
ho voglia di vederlo...che palle aspettare un'altra settimana


----------



## Skorpio (3 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Lampone ha detto:


> Ci penso...
> ho voglia di vederlo...che palle aspettare un'altra settimana


Mandalo in bianco e brinda in coppa

Con queste cose il gioco in mano ce lo ha la donna, sempre

Solo che non lo sa


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mandalo in bianco e brinda in coppa
> 
> Con queste cose il gioco in mano ce lo ha la donna, sempre
> 
> Solo che non lo sa



Allora facciamo una cosa..tra due giovedì davvero non potrò...ma lui non lo sa ancora...
rimandiamo...tanto in ogni caso non potrei...così intanto vedo anche come evolve la situescion 

Pensate se legge tutta sta roba e si riconosce...sono finita :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche se ti facesse vedere dal cellulare la foto della nonnina di 97 anni che soffia sulla torta di compleanno...?
> 
> Che cuori di pietra ci son qua dentro


Dovresti saperlo


----------



## Andrea Lila (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> No...diciamo che ho avuto un ruolo passivo in cui perdevo senza sapere di essere in gioco,
> e adesso capita di partecipare attivamente al gioco.
> Mi va bene anche un pareggio...
> non voglio portarmi a casa suo marito.


Il pareggio sarebbe aspettare i suoi comodi, i suoi tempi, le sue disponibilità? Stare a rimorchio insomma? Io la vedo così.. Contenta tu :up:


----------



## Divì (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Chi non risica non rosica...
> questo è il mio way of life


Ognuno ha il suo. Per carità. Ma non è un gioco. Sallo


----------



## Skorpio (3 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Dovresti saperlo


Eh lo so, vai..  .. Che gelume


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Il pareggio sarebbe aspettare i suoi comodi, i suoi tempi, le sue disponibilità? Stare a rimorchio insomma? Io la vedo così.. Contenta tu :up:


Sto a rimorchio finchè mi va bene...
faccio sempre in tempo a cambiare idea...
mica può decidere solo lui


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Ognuno ha il suo. Per carità. Ma non è un gioco. Sallo


Lo so..."gioco" era un modo per appellare la situazione...


----------



## flower7700 (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> così intanto vedo anche come evolve la situescion


Io non credo evolverà nulla, continuerà tutto come sempre, semmai aspetta 2 settimane invece di 1... non è che si innamora perché tu non puoi un giovedì... e neppure che ti scarica se hai impegni al giovedì. 
Se speri che lui si liberi un'altro giorno pur di vederti... speralo ma non troppo perché tutto dipende dal suo grado di interesse verso di te.


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Io non credo evolverà nulla, continuerà tutto come sempre, semmai aspetta 2 settimane invece di 1... non è che si innamora perché tu non puoi un giovedì... e neppure che ti scarica se hai impegni al giovedì.
> Se speri che lui si liberi un'altro giorno pur di vederti... speralo ma non troppo perché tutto dipende dal suo grado di interesse verso di te.



Il fatto è che nessuno dei due può a parte il giovedì...
io potrei anche da venerdì a domenica a week end alterni... ma da lui, giustamente il week end non si tocca apa:


----------



## mistral (3 Ottobre 2016)

Ma perché vi ficcate  in queste cose perse in partenza almeno a livello di dignità.
Parlo di voi inteso come persone libere.Ma non vi fa un pelino schifo andare a letto,baciare e mischiare umori con una persona che magari (o certamente) ha pastrocchiato bellamente con il partner ufficiale cioè ,voglio essere volgare ma fare un pompino ad uno che magari ha fatto sesso anal selvaggio tre ore prima con un'altra che magari manco mi piace come persona  non sarebbe la mia aspirazione.Vabbe che raccontano sempre che sono casti da lustri ma davvero,questi unicorni rosa spopolano 
Non vuole essere una provocazione ,è proprio una domanda sul come si fa ad acantonare così l'amor  proprio ed il diritto ad una relazione dignitosa.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma perché vi ficcate  in queste cose perse in partenza almeno a livello di dignità.
> Parlo di voi inteso come persone libere.Ma non vi fa un pelino schifo andare a letto,baciare e mischiare umori con una persona che magari (o certamente) ha pastrocchiato bellamente con il partner ufficiale cioè ,voglio essere volgare ma fare un pompino ad uno che magari ha fatto sesso anal selvaggio tre ore prima con un'altra che magari manco mi piace come persona  non sarebbe la mia aspirazione.Vabbe che raccontano sempre che sono casti da lustri ma davvero,questi unicorni rosa spopolano
> Non vuole essere una provocazione ,è proprio una domanda sul come si fa ad acantonare così l'amor  proprio ed il diritto ad una relazione dignitosa.


Da amante anche se non single non credo di aver mai perso la mia dignità ne il mio orgoglio. 
Forse ho incontrato qualcuno che anche se aveva fatto sesso anal selvaggio si lavava prima di bene da me. O almeno l'ho dato per scontato,
Ho capito bene cosa intendi ho sempre valutato il tempo che dava a me il resto era affar suo


----------



## Ross (3 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma perché vi ficcate  in queste cose perse in partenza almeno a livello di dignità.
> Parlo di voi inteso come persone libere.Ma non vi fa un pelino schifo andare a letto,baciare e mischiare umori con una persona che magari (o certamente) ha pastrocchiato bellamente con il partner ufficiale cioè ,voglio essere volgare ma fare un pompino ad uno che magari ha fatto sesso anal selvaggio tre ore prima con un'altra che magari manco mi piace come persona  non sarebbe la mia aspirazione.Vabbe che raccontano sempre che sono casti da lustri ma davvero,questi unicorni rosa spopolano
> Non vuole essere una provocazione ,è proprio una domanda sul come si fa ad acantonare così l'amor  proprio ed il diritto ad una relazione dignitosa.


Mistral, hai detto la porcata del giorno. 

Vado a farmi un bidet con il napisan e i gargarismi con l'amuchina.


----------



## JON (3 Ottobre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Mistral, hai detto la porcata del giorno.
> 
> Vado a farmi un bidet con il napisan e i gargarismi con l'amuchina.


 Mah, forse voleva far meditare tampone...ops...lampone, prendendola sulla sua suscettibilità umorale.

Lampo', vabbè che sei donna di mondo e che poche cose ti scompongono, però giovedì per sicurezza tu dagliela 'na disinfettata.


----------



## Nicka (3 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma perché vi ficcate  in queste cose perse in partenza almeno a livello di dignità.
> Parlo di voi inteso come persone libere.Ma non vi fa un pelino schifo andare a letto,baciare e mischiare umori con una persona che magari (o certamente) ha pastrocchiato bellamente con il partner ufficiale cioè ,voglio essere volgare ma fare un pompino ad uno che magari ha fatto sesso anal selvaggio tre ore prima con un'altra che magari manco mi piace come persona  non sarebbe la mia aspirazione.Vabbe che raccontano sempre che sono casti da lustri ma davvero,questi unicorni rosa spopolano
> Non vuole essere una provocazione ,è proprio una domanda sul come si fa ad acantonare così l'amor  proprio ed il diritto ad una relazione dignitosa.


Per mia fortuna tutti quelli con cui ho scopato o quelli a cui mi sono limitata a far pompini non mi hanno mai detto di essere a secco e anzi avevano una sana attività sessuale con la compagna.
In effetti ho una perversione, leccare rimasugli fecali di altre donne.
A ognuno le sue.


----------



## Ross (3 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Mah, forse voleva far meditare tampone...ops...lampone, prendendola sulla sua suscettibilità umorale.
> 
> Lampo', vabbè che sei donna di mondo e che poche cose ti scompongono, però giovedì per sicurezza tu dagliela 'na disinfettata.


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Ross (3 Ottobre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per mia fortuna tutti quelli con cui ho scopato o quelli a cui mi sono limitata a far pompini non mi hanno mai detto di essere a secco e anzi avevano una sana attività sessuale con la compagna.
> In effetti ho una perversione, leccare rimasugli fecali di altre donne.
> A ognuno le sue.


Cheers!

Le noccioline che sto mangiando hanno un sapore migliore adesso!


----------



## Carola (3 Ottobre 2016)

Meno male che ci siete voi a farmi ridere
Ho perso il volo un gran casino

Però mi collego qui e rido da sola


----------



## Carola (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone se di LUENDI mattina presto ti poni ste domande mmmmhhh ocio
Io capisco tutto quello che tu dici e racconti ma...ma... Se rileggo cosa scrivevo io ani e anni fa del mio amante era uguale
Una volta sono andata in para totale perché  sparito X 5 gg 
A rileggere adesso un po sorrido un po mi faccio pena perché che cazzo pretendevo 

Insomma statte accuorta 

Tutto  qui


----------



## Carola (3 Ottobre 2016)

Ani e anni fa ..

Anni e anni volevo dire


----------



## Ross (3 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Meno male che ci siete voi a farmi ridere
> Ho perso il volo un gran casino
> 
> Però mi collego qui e rido da sola


Grazie. Avevamo notato un po' di mosceria e siamo intervenuti.


----------



## Ross (3 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ani e anni fa ..
> 
> Anni e anni volevo dire


No, no carola. 
Qui la perfezione la rasentavi con 'ani e ani', visto l'argomento.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per mia fortuna tutti quelli con cui ho scopato o quelli a cui mi sono limitata a far pompini non mi hanno mai detto di essere a secco e anzi avevano una sana attività sessuale con la compagna.
> In effetti ho una perversione, leccare rimasugli fecali di altre donne.
> A ognuno le sue.


Comunque tutti io e te li abbiamo incontrati...


----------



## Nicka (3 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Comunque tutti io e te li abbiamo incontrati...


Maddai, uno che magari mi veniva a raccontare che aveva problemi con lei lo mandavo a quel paese. 
Ma sarò strana io.
Se hai problemi risolvili, non con me, che divento solo un problema in più.


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma perché vi ficcate  in queste cose perse in partenza almeno a livello di dignità.
> Parlo di voi inteso come persone libere.Ma non vi fa un pelino schifo andare a letto,baciare e mischiare umori con una persona che magari (o certamente) ha pastrocchiato bellamente con il partner ufficiale cioè ,voglio essere volgare ma fare un pompino ad uno che magari ha fatto sesso anal selvaggio tre ore prima con un'altra che magari manco mi piace come persona  non sarebbe la mia aspirazione.Vabbe che raccontano sempre che sono casti da lustri ma davvero,questi unicorni rosa spopolano
> Non vuole essere una provocazione ,è proprio una domanda sul come si fa ad acantonare così l'amor  proprio ed il diritto ad una relazione dignitosa.


Mah io non so chi sei abituata a frequentare... ma il mio grazie a Dio si lava!


----------



## Lampone (3 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Mah, forse voleva far meditare tampone...ops...lampone, prendendola sulla sua suscettibilità umorale.
> 
> Lampo', vabbè che sei donna di mondo e che poche cose ti scompongono, però giovedì per sicurezza tu dagliela 'na disinfettata.


Muoio... 
Tampone...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Maddai, uno che magari mi veniva a raccontare che aveva problemi con lei lo mandavo a quel paese.
> Ma sarò strana io.
> Se hai problemi risolvili, non con me, che divento solo un problema in più.


E saremo strane in due che ti devo dire
Io sono riuscita a discutere con lui dopo 6 anni dalla fine della storia perché mi ha detto una cosa di lei che poteva evitare di dirmi e che ovviamente non mi trovava d'accordo


----------



## mistral (3 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Mah io non so chi sei abituata a frequentare... ma il mio grazie a Dio si lava!


Ok,bastasse una sciacquata per eliminare un papilloma una candida etc...forse Michael Douglas e qualche altro milione di persone si sarebbero risparmiati il cancro in gola da cunnilingus
Ma mi rendo conto che forse è un quadro che si pone maggiormente una persona che tornando a casa si becca il bacio bocca a bocca dei propri bimbi.
Ripeto,nessuna provocazione,da tradita mi sa che anche io ho succhiato qualche oggetto in multiproprietà ma solo perché non lo sapevo .Ben diverso PER ME averne la certezza a priori.Sara che ciò che è mio deve essere solo mio mi sono imposta che il mio prossimo amante dovrà essere monogamo oppure convincente come l'amante sposata di mio marito che si professava semi vergine  a cui lui ha creduto ma non si è fidato a leccare (forse)


----------



## mistral (3 Ottobre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Mistral, hai detto la porcata del giorno.
> 
> Vado a farmi un bidet con il napisan e i gargarismi con l'amuchina.


perche porcata @_Ross_ ?
Dopo aver letto su un forum di una donna sposata che trovava eccitantissimo mischiare dentro di se i liquidi del marito e dell'amante ignari ,non metto più la mano sul fuoco sull'igiene ed il rispetto di nessuno :unhappy:
Tu scherzi ma una cosa del genere mi sconvolge e non sono certo una che non lo fo per piacer mio ma per dare figli a Dio.


----------



## Andrea Lila (3 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> l'amante sposata di mio marito che si professava semi vergine  a cui lui ha creduto ma non si è fidato a leccare (forse)


Thò. Un'altra assonanza :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ok,bastasse una sciacquata per eliminare un papilloma una candida etc...forse Michael Douglas e qualche altro milione di persone si sarebbero risparmiati il cancro in gola da cunnilingus
> Ma mi rendo conto che forse è un quadro che si pone maggiormente una persona che tornando a casa si becca il bacio bocca a bocca dei propri bimbi.
> Ripeto,nessuna provocazione,da tradita mi sa che anche io ho succhiato qualche oggetto in multiproprietà ma solo perché non lo sapevo .Ben diverso PER ME averne la certezza a priori.Sara che ciò che è mio deve essere solo mio mi sono imposta che il mio prossimo amante dovrà essere monogamo oppure convincente come l'amante sposata di mio marito che si professava semi vergine  a cui lui ha creduto ma non si è fidato a leccare (forse)


Dimmi che questa del leccare è una battuta e non è sceso lui nei dettagli


----------



## Bender (4 Ottobre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Esiste anche il tris dove - come insegna War  Games - non si può vincere e l'unica soluzione è NON GIOCARE.


bellissima citazione, mi ricordo il finale di quel film,dove il super computer si impallava e il tizio spiegava che a volte si gioca solo per il gusto di farlo e questo una macchina non può capirlo:up:


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dimmi che questa del leccare è una battuta e non è sceso lui nei dettagli


Non puoi immaginare gli uomini sposati quando tornano dalla gita che non gli è piaciuta o non gli piace più ,che cosa raccontano,specie quando con la moglie hanno una estrema confidenza da anni.Se vuotano il sacco lo vuotano alla grande.Per questo in caso di amante mi sono ripromessa MAI SPOSATO.Forse un seriale sorvolerebbe sui dettagli meno gradevoli,un traditore inusuale e spaventato no.
Su questo discorso del vuotare il sacco sull'amante e le cose che d'un tratto gli sono diventate schifosette anche [MENTION=6790]Andrea Lila[/MENTION] mi sa che potrebbe dire la sua.
Pensa che so pure che l'amante del marito di una mia amica(scoperto e pentito) ha la cellulite in posti inusuali,ha un clitoride inesistente e......e molto altro.Fa parte dell'opera di distruzione dell'amante che si vuol fare ritenere di importanza zero o quasi al partner.Non tutti,magari quelli che si sono innamorati qualche scrupolo se lo fanno ma quelli che lo ritenevano solo un passatempo piovuto dal cielo ,alla fine fanno la chiacchierata da bar ne più ne meno di come facciamo noi il taglia e cuci parlando di uomini .


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2016)

PS.Anche l0amante  di mio marito con me non si è risparmiata di demolirlo in tutti i modi.Probabilmente ciò è stato di ulteriore stimolo a mio marito per dire la sua in merito a 360 gradi:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Non puoi immaginare gli uomini sposati quando tornano dalla gita che non gli è piaciuta o non gli piace più ,che cosa raccontano,specie quando con la moglie hanno una estrema confidenza da anni.Se vuotano il sacco lo vuotano alla grande.Per questo in caso di amante mi sono ripromessa MAI SPOSATO.Forse un seriale sorvolerebbe sui dettagli meno gradevoli,un traditore inusuale e spaventato no.
> Su questo discorso del vuotare il sacco sull'amante e le cose che d'un tratto gli sono diventate schifosette anche [MENTION=6790]Andrea Lila[/MENTION] mi sa che potrebbe dire la sua.
> Pensa che so pure che l'amante del marito di una mia amica(scoperto e pentito) ha la cellulite in posti inusuali,ha un clitoride inesistente e......e molto altro.Fa parte dell'opera di distruzione dell'amante che si vuol fare ritenere di importanza zero o quasi al partner.Non tutti,magari quelli che si sono innamorati qualche scrupolo se lo fanno ma quelli che lo ritenevano solo un passatempo piovuto dal cielo ,alla fine fanno la chiacchierata da bar ne più ne meno di come facciamo noi il taglia e cuci parlando di uomini .


Mi sono già espressa su questo 
Mi illudo ancora da moglie e non da amante che non siano tutti così perché io sposata a un uomo così non ci starei e non per il tradimento


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2016)

Principessa ha detto:


> A me qualche volta è successo di scopare con fidanzato e amante nello stesso giorno. Mi sono lavata. Bene. E comunque con uno dei due usavo il preservativo.


Vedi,quindi mi confermi che uno dei due (l'amante presumo) una leccatina a qualche cosa che non apparteneva a voi due gli è toccata.:rotfl:
Ecco descritto il terrore di mio marito.


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sono già espressa su questo
> Mi illudo ancora da moglie e non da amante che non siano tutti così perché io sposata a un uomo così non ci starei e non per il tradimento


Staresti con un uomo che se scoperto ti dicesse quanto è strafigherrima l'amante ? 0 che ti omettesse tutto?
Se non ci vuole stare con lei evidentemente così strafigherrima non lo è...e lo dice.
Io so il bello ed il brutto,tutto.Non voglio scheletri.
In ogni caso le poche volte in cui mi sono trovata con persone che avevano vissuto un tradimento per così dire leggero ed erano rimasti insieme i particolari che sono saltati fuori mi facevano vergognare al posto dell'amante di turno che porella si credeva su un piedistallo e devo dire che in questi casi i ruoli si invertono,chi canta di più sono i maschietti rispetto alle donne.
Parlo sempre di traditori non professionisti.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Staresti con un uomo che se scoperto ti dicesse quanto è strafigherrima l'amante ? 0 che ti omettesse tutto?
> Se non ci vuole stare con lei evidentemente così strafigherrima non lo è...e lo dice.
> Io so il bello ed il brutto,tutto.Non voglio scheletri.
> In ogni caso le poche volte in cui mi sono trovata con persone che avevano vissuto un tradimento per così dire leggero ed erano rimasti insieme i particolari che sono saltati fuori mi facevano vergognare al posto dell'amante di turno che porella si credeva su un piedistallo e devo dire che in questi casi i ruoli si invertono,chi canta di più sono i maschietti rispetto alle donne.
> Parlo sempre di traditori non professionisti.


Non starei con un uomo che prima di scopa una per mesi e poi la denigra. Perché domani lasciandomi farebbe la stessa cosa con me.
Sulla bellezza non mi esprimo per me è irrilevante come motivo per stare p non stare con una persona.


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sono già espressa su questo
> Mi illudo ancora da moglie e non da amante che non siano tutti così perché io sposata a un uomo così non ci starei e non per il tradimento



Ma ma a me che mi frega se mio marito sputtana l'amante che a sua volta non ha fatto di meglio.A me interessa che non sputtani me al limite.Posso dargli un calcio in culo se va a dire all'amante come scopo,come sono fisicamente etc etc,non se mi fa i racconti horror della gita fuori porta .E posso scommettere che mio marito è talmente geloso di ciò che mi riguarda che quella ,su di me non sa nulla anzi,lei voleva sapere e si incazzava della sua omertà visto che il marito lo ha messo in piazza in modo vergognoso(quando lo vedo mi fa pena vedendo i salamelecchi di lei e sapendo cosa so lei va a dire sui suoi aspetti più intimi).
Quando ha cercato di raccontarmi tutto il peggio su di lui(mio marito) se solo avesse avuto qualche particolare su di me dettole da lui me lo avrebbe sbattuto in faccia più che volentieri ....ma nulla.


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non starei con un uomo che prima di scopa una per mesi e poi la denigra. Perché domani lasciandomi farebbe la stessa cosa con me.
> Sulla bellezza non mi esprimo per me è irrilevante come motivo per stare p non stare con una persona.


Da quando scoparsi qualcuno lo esime dall'essere denigrato per svariati motivi?
Sai quante coppie in tribunale per la separazione si denigrano pur avendo scopato parecchio?
Il tradimento non è un denigrare peggio delle parole?


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2016)

Se su questo forum qualche tradito che ha scoperto il partner mi fa cambiare idea su come descrivono e sminuiscono l'amante,sono tutt'orecchi.
Quando cade il tendone del circo se ne sentono delle belle.


----------



## Carola (4 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non starei con un uomo che prima di scopa una per mesi e poi la denigra. Perché domani lasciandomi farebbe la stessa cosa con me.
> Sulla bellezza non mi esprimo per me è irrilevante come motivo per stare p non stare con una persona.


Penso uguale 
Anche sulla bellezza che davvero non mi tocca trovo anzi che uomini estremamente interessanti non corrispondano ad adoni e viceversa 
I bellocci non fanno X me sarà che ne avevo sposato uno che giuro migliora con il tempo brunetta lo ha visto 
Però non da emozioni .
Quanto allo sparlare dopo ..pietà


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> PS.Anche l0amante  di mio marito con me non si è risparmiata di demolirlo in tutti i modiProbabilmente ciò è stato di ulteriore stimolo a mio marito per dire la sua in merito a 360 gradi:rotfl:


Ma ti ha contattato lei per parlarti di tuo marito?


----------



## Skorpio (4 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



mistral ha detto:


> Se su questo forum qualche tradito che ha scoperto il partner mi fa cambiare idea su come descrivono e sminuiscono l'amante,sono tutt'orecchi.
> Quando cade il tendone del circo se ne sentono delle belle.


Mia moglie, scoperta a suo tempo, non lo ha mai denigrato.

Ne parlammo poco, anche nei mesi successivi, ma non disse mai una sola parola storta verso di lui, almeno con me.

Se lo avesse fatto, lo avrei recepito solo come un tentativo di valorizzare me, svalorizzando lui


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Spero tu abbia torto marcio Spleen! a me sembra di non cercarlo...ma magari inconsciamente hai ragione tu...lo scopriamo day by day!
> tu per scrupolo ripetimela spesso questa cosa...evitiamo disastri


Anche perché molto cinicamente tu sei in equilibrio instabile tra i due teoremi che governano la mente del maschio adulto e consapevole quando sta valutando una femmina:
1) da una parte sei il fatto che chi chiede poco vale poco, quindi stufa in fretta
2) dall'altra parte c'è il fatto che se, modifichi il ruolo dell' eterna fidanzata (che poi stringi stringi è quello che ogni sposato cerca nell'amante) verso un'idea di moglie 2.0, l'ovvia reazione è la fuga. 
Ricordati sempre che la trappola in cui cascano tutte le donne che fanno una vita di merda da amanti, è quella di pensare che, visto che loro sono ontologicamente migliori della moglie legittima, potranno un giorno prenderne il posto. Molto spesso un uomo che tradisce - brutto a dirsi - non lo fa perché ha trovato una persona speciale. Nel senso che magari se lo racconta pure, ma in realtà sta semplicemente scappando da qualcosa che non gli piace: la vecchiaia, gli impegni, la noia dentro e fuori dal letto, il fatto che da quando ci sono i figli il mondo non gira più tutto intorno a lui, ecc. ecc. Per capirci cercano l'eterna fidanzata (e con lei la giovinezza perduta molto spesso). Caratteristica fondamentale dell'eterna fidanzata è quella di non avere nessuna intenzione di evolvere il rapporto: si sta bene se si sta bene, quando si sta bene, se non si sta bene non si sta più insieme. L'orizzonte temporale è limitato e questo rassicura. La famiglia resta il luogo degli impegni, dei progetti a medio lungo termine, delle cose da fare e delle bollette da pagare. Tu non puoi immaginare nella tasca di un uomo quanto pesino diversamente i soldi per pagare qualcosa a casa e quelli per andarci a fare una notte fuori con l'amante. Non c'è paragone, proprio.
Come contraltare di tutto ciò, c'è il fatto che l'amante, pardon, l'eterna fidanzata, non deve essere scontata. Altrimenti lo schema che ricalchi è quello dei fidanzamenti decennali che non vanno da nessuna parte è che alla fine uno si sposa tanto per fare qualcosa.
Quindi secondo me quando non vieni chiamata la cosa che devi fare è farti vedere indipendente, nemmeno troppo disponibile, rendendo ben palese che tu non è che sia una persona noiosa che non ha niente da fare.
La categoria logica della pretesa di rispetto lasciala a quella cornuta della moglie. Il vostro rapporto è un'altra cosa. Il rispetto non c'entra niente. Lui deve stare incazzato e affamato perché non ha modo di sentirti, non deve sentirsi obbligato a farlo perché se no tu ti incazzi, altrimenti sei come quell'altra che ogni volta che bacia il marito, bacia anche te.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mia moglie, scoperta a suo tempo, non lo ha mai denigrato.
> 
> Ne parlammo poco, anche nei mesi successivi, ma non disse mai una sola parola storta verso di lui, almeno con me.
> 
> Se lo avesse fatto, lo avrei recepito solo come un tentativo di valorizzare me, svalorizzando lui


Ma soprattutto avrebbe svalorizzato se stessa anche ai tuoi occhi
Cioè, una che scopa con uno che le fa schifo e non gli fa un pompino (equivalente del non gliela lecca) perché ha paura spiegami perché ti ha tradito  
Sono limitata io e non ci arrivo
É come se io del mio amante avessi detto alla mia amica e al mio amico le peggio cose. Mi avrebbero presa per deficiente


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,dico che potresti avere un uomo tutto per te.


Ma chi cazzo glielo fa fare, quando vuoi essere libera e nel contempo prendere solo il meglio?


Lampone ha detto:


> Dici che ho aspettative adolescenziali?
> mi è stata già detta sta cosa :unhappy:



Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Come darti torto...


E la dura legge del mercato tesoro. Quelli buoni vengono presi per primi e in giro restano solo le scartine.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Vuoi dire?
> e io che lo vedo comodo seduto sulla sua poltrona di pelle umana che ogni tanto guarda il cell e dice "ma caxxo ho dimenticato di scriverle...ora mi toccherà inventare qualcosa" :rotfl:


Questo si sta bene sul discorso del potere. Lui che fa il mega direttore galattico imperiale di qualche cosa?

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Non c'è garanzia che tenga!
> non mi fido più di nessuno per colpa di costoro...
> mi conviene quello sposato...almeno sta ancorato alla moglie :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Non è che maxi dotato sia un difetto...

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## oscuro (4 Ottobre 2016)

*Arci*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma chi cazzo glielo fa fare, quando vuoi essere libera e nel contempo prendere solo il meglio?
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Arci,non è proprio così.Se fosse così non si lamenterebbe che poi quest uomo sparisce.
Ci son passato,ci siam passati tutti,io come al mio solito ECCEDENDO.E finita l'ebbrezza,e finito il fatto di sentirsi figo,finito l'odore della fratta,poi tornavi a casa e ti sentivi solo....!
Perchè alla fine questi sono surrogati,il problema resta sempre lo stato emotivo.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io mi aspetto che una persona che tiene a me 10 secondi per un ciao lo trovi
> Parlo anche di un semplice amico fugurati di uno con cui scopo


Eh ma qui è proprio diverso il discorso. Non è un semplice amico, non è un compagno, è un amante. E va gestito come un amante

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Perchè noi donne siamo più sentimentali...ed un pezzetto di cuore e di cura ce lo mettiamo sempre.


Non è sbagliato metterci il pezzetto di cuore, è sbagliato metterci il pezzetto di cuore aspettandosi qualcosa in cambio. Il pezzetto di cuore ce lo metti per te, non per lui.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Ce l'ho sulla punta della lingua Farfy...
> ma credo se ne debba parlare a voce e da vicino...cercando di dare il giusto peso alla cosa...
> altrimenti divento scomoda e mi sfanculizza


Ma perché invece non ti comporti direttamente come se fosse solo ginnastica da camera? Se lui vuole un rapporto aspetta che sia lui a farsi avanti. Gioca di rimessa. Secondo me in questa fase pressarlo porta solo a due diverse soluzioni: scopi bene ma tutto sommato in maniera non irrinunciabile, scompare. Scopi bene, talmente bene da essere irrinunciabile? Ti avviserà intorno ad un turbine di bugie, equilibrismi e smosciamenti vari pur di tenertisi buona da farti dubitare persino che tu abbia dignità di essere umano. Lassa perde, che la mondezza più la smuovi, più puzza.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Peccato che chi perde malamente di solito non sappia neanche di essere in partita (parlo della moglie, scusa se esiste).


Infatti non andrebbe presa in considerazione.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> No...diciamo che ho avuto un ruolo passivo in cui perdevo senza sapere di essere in gioco,
> e adesso capita di partecipare attivamente al gioco.
> Mi va bene anche un pareggio...
> non voglio portarmi a casa suo marito.


Ecco, anche perché se lui e Il megadirettore galattico generale e tu sei reduce da un'esperienza di moglie sottomessa passiva sedotta e abbandonata, sarebbe meglio non riproporre lo stesso schema uomo forte donna debole

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Mannaggia!!!!
> ce lo dobbiamo portare a casa!
> Con le limitazioni del caso ovviamente...:rotfl:


Ma tu sempre la ritorni? No, non te lo devi portare a casa anche perché uno che ha l'amante e la moglie, appena ti inquadra, ammesso che tu ci riesca, nel ruolo della moglie, si guarda fuori e cerca l'amante

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche se ti facesse vedere dal cellulare la foto della nonnina di 97 anni che soffia sulla torta di compleanno...?
> 
> Che cuori di pietra ci son qua dentro


Cuore di pietra e uccello di marmo

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Sto a rimorchio finchè mi va bene...
> faccio sempre in tempo a cambiare idea...
> mica può decidere solo lui


Questa sapeva tanto di smetto quando voglio

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lampone (4 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> Se lo avesse fatto, lo avrei recepito solo come un tentativo di valorizzare me, svalorizzando lui


Ti quoto!


----------



## Divì (4 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Cuore di pietra e uccello di marmo
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Vai al lavoro più tardi, stamane? 

Comunque osservazioni pertinenti.

:quoto: in generale le tue (a parte quest'ultima .....  )


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma perché vi ficcate  in queste cose perse in partenza almeno a livello di dignità.
> Parlo di voi inteso come persone libere.Ma non vi fa un pelino schifo andare a letto,baciare e mischiare umori con una persona che magari (o certamente) ha pastrocchiato bellamente con il partner ufficiale cioè ,voglio essere volgare ma fare un pompino ad uno che magari ha fatto sesso anal selvaggio tre ore prima con un'altra che magari manco mi piace come persona  non sarebbe la mia aspirazione.Vabbe che raccontano sempre che sono casti da lustri ma davvero,questi unicorni rosa spopolano
> Non vuole essere una provocazione ,è proprio una domanda sul come si fa ad acantonare così l'amor  proprio ed il diritto ad una relazione dignitosa.


Ma dove accidenti sta scritto che non è dignitosa la relazione tra il marito e l'amante o la moglie e l'amante? La dignità sta nel come si fa le cose, non nel fatto che un prete ha detto l'uomo non separi ciò che Dio ha unito.
Guarda che la tristezza, i segreti e le bugie, i silenzi e tutto ciò che in generale uccide la dignità nascono all'interno della relazione legittima. Uno poi se li porta fuori ed è il motivo per cui normalmente che tipo di relazione con l'amante fanno schifo. Ti posso assicurare che il 99% delle persone che conosco è molto più falso col marito o con la moglie mentre riesce ad essere se stesso solo con l'amante

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (4 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto avrebbe svalorizzato se stessa anche ai tuoi occhi
> Cioè, una che scopa con uno che le fa schifo e non gli fa un pompino (equivalente del non gliela lecca) perché ha paura spiegami perché ti ha tradito
> Sono limitata io e non ci arrivo
> É come se io del mio amante avessi detto alla mia amica e al mio amico le peggio cose. Mi avrebbero presa per deficiente


Diciamo che vige il famoso detto: oggi a me, domani a te.

Se oggi scoperta, mi parli malissimo del tuo ex amante, il mio cervellino facile facile fa 2 + 2, e calcola che quando eri assieme all'amante gli parlavi malissimo di me. 

E questo in verità non mi esalterebbe


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da amante anche se non single non credo di aver mai perso la mia dignità ne il mio orgoglio.
> Forse ho incontrato qualcuno che anche se aveva fatto sesso anal selvaggio si lavava prima di bene da me. O almeno l'ho dato per scontato,
> Ho capito bene cosa intendi ho sempre valutato il tempo che dava a me il resto era affar suo


Farfalla sto iniziando a preoccuparmi, tre volte d'accordo con te in due giorni è grave

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lampone (4 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Anche perché molto cinicamente tu sei in equilibrio instabile tra i due teoremi che governano la mente del maschio adulto e consapevole quando sta valutando una femmina:
> 1) da una parte sei il fatto che chi chiede poco vale poco, quindi stufa in fretta
> 2) dall'altra parte c'è il fatto che se, modifichi il ruolo dell' eterna fidanzata (che poi stringi stringi è quello che ogni sposato cerca nell'amante) verso un'idea di moglie 2.0, l'ovvia reazione è la fuga.
> Ricordati sempre che la trappola in cui cascano tutte le donne che fanno una vita di merda da amanti, è quella di pensare che, visto che loro sono ontologicamente migliori della moglie legittima, potranno un giorno prenderne il posto. Molto spesso un uomo che tradisce - brutto a dirsi - non lo fa perché ha trovato una persona speciale. Nel senso che magari se lo racconta pure, ma in realtà sta semplicemente scappando da qualcosa che non gli piace: la vecchiaia, gli impegni, la noia dentro e fuori dal letto, il fatto che da quando ci sono i figli il mondo non gira più tutto intorno a lui, ecc. ecc. Per capirci cercano l'eterna fidanzata (e con lei la giovinezza perduta molto spesso). Caratteristica fondamentale dell'eterna fidanzata è quella di non avere nessuna intenzione di evolvere il rapporto: si sta bene se si sta bene, quando si sta bene, se non si sta bene non si sta più insieme. L'orizzonte temporale è limitato e questo rassicura. La famiglia resta il luogo degli impegni, dei progetti a medio lungo termine, delle cose da fare e delle bollette da pagare. Tu non puoi immaginare nella tasca di un uomo quanto pesino diversamente i soldi per pagare qualcosa a casa e quelli per andarci a fare una notte fuori con l'amante. Non c'è paragone, proprio.
> ...


Io sarò strana...ma non mi sento migliore di sua moglie...non so neanche che personaggio sia...non so assolutamente nulla di lei, non potrei se non per altro presumermi migliore.
Mi sento diversa...
Per il resto è vera ogni parola che hai scritto...grazie per i saggi consigli


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Arci,non è proprio così.Se fosse così non si lamenterebbe che poi quest uomo sparisce.
> Ci son passato,ci siam passati tutti,io come al mio solito ECCEDENDO.E finita l'ebbrezza,e finito il fatto di sentirsi figo,finito l'odore della fratta,poi tornavi a casa e ti sentivi solo....!
> Perchè alla fine questi sono surrogati,il problema resta sempre lo stato emotivo.


Ovvio. Dipende che cerchi e quando sei in pace con te stesso...
Tu non hai delle volte in cui sono tornato a casa con addosso l'odore della Fratta come dici tu, anzi della doccia appena fatta, e ho fatto il secondo giro con la consorte. Molto meglio il secondo giro del primo...



Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Vai al lavoro più tardi, stamane?
> 
> Comunque osservazioni pertinenti.
> 
> :quoto: in generale le tue (a parte quest'ultima .....  )


Io lavoro sempre. il che ha come contraltare il fatto che io sono sempre libero 
Minchiate a parte grazie per il quote, è solo che ogni tanto la voce del bastardo traditore impenitente secondo me aiuta in mezzo a tutti questi guaiti

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Divì (4 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma dove accidenti sta scritto che non è dignitosa la relazione tra il marito e l'amante o la moglie e l'amante? La dignità sta nel come si fa le cose, non nel fatto che un prete ha detto l'uomo non separi ciò che Dio ha unito.
> Guarda che la tristezza, i segreti e le bugie, i silenzi e tutto ciò che in generale uccide la dignità nascono all'interno della relazione legittima. Uno poi se li porta fuori ed è il motivo per cui normalmente che tipo di relazione con l'amante fanno schifo. Ti posso assicurare che il 99% delle persone che conosco è molto più falso col marito o con la moglie mentre riesce ad essere se stesso solo con l'amante
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Secondo me state "analizzando" due cose diverse da due prospettive diverse .....
Concordo in linea di massima con [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] che il traditore scoperto che voglia recuperare la.sua vecchia rendita di posizione possa dare maggiore evidenza a ciò che non andava con l'amante per compiacere il legittimo. La completa denigrazione di ciò che è stato la vedo.invece realisticamente possibile se il coinvolgimento emotivo con l'amante è stato tale da rendere necessario la distruzione dell'oggetto d'amore (psicanalitico) per andare avanti.
Ovvio che questo non vale se vai a corrente


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Farfalla sto iniziando a preoccuparmi, tre volte d'accordo con te in due giorni è grave
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Io sono preoccupata da ieri per questa cosa
Finiremo per innamorarci:inlove:


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Secondo me state "analizzando" due cose diverse da due prospettive diverse .....
> Concordo in linea di massima con [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] che il traditore scoperto che voglia recuperare la.sua vecchia rendita di posizione possa dare maggiore evidenza a ciò che non andava con l'amante per compiacere il legittimo. La completa denigrazione di ciò che è stato la vedo.invece realisticamente possibile se il coinvolgimento emotivo con l'amante è stato tale da rendere necessario la distruzione dell'oggetto d'amore (psicanalitico) per andare avanti.
> Ovvio che questo non vale se vai a corrente


Ma sta cosa non è un po' troppo sbilanciata verso la prospettiva femminile della questione?
Penso che quando ti imbarchi in una cosa complicata come il tradimento, la superficialità si ha un grande valore aggiunto. Cioè proprio che se non sei superficiale devi sforzarti di esserlo altrimenti non ti diverti

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Diciamo che vige il famoso detto: oggi a me, domani a te.
> 
> Se oggi scoperta, mi parli malissimo del tuo ex amante, il mio cervellino facile facile fa 2 + 2, e calcola che quando eri assieme all'amante gli parlavi malissimo di me.
> 
> E questo in verità non mi esalterebbe


Ma anche non avesse parlato male di me, io starei con un uomo che divide l'intimità con qualcuno che non stima (non parliamo della scopata di una notte). Sarebbe un uomo così lontano da me da non volerlo al mio fianco. E anche non restasse al mio fianco sarebbe per me una delusione maggiore dell'essere tradita


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io sono preoccupata da ieri per questa cosa
> Finiremo per innamorarci:inlove:


Impossibile, il mio cuore è duro come la pietra, arido come il deserto ed impermeabile ai sentimenti. E dopo aver tolto la corazza strato dopo strato quello che rimane è il nucleo. Fatto di plasticaccia riciclata.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Impossibile, il mio cuore è duro come la pietra, arido come il deserto ed impermeabile ai sentimenti. E dopo aver tolto la corazza strato dopo strato quello che rimane è il nucleo. Fatto di plasticaccia riciclata.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


:scared:il due di picche più simpatico che ho ricevuto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto avrebbe svalorizzato se stessa anche ai tuoi occhi
> Cioè, una che scopa con uno che le fa schifo e non gli fa un pompino (equivalente del non gliela lecca) perché ha paura spiegami perché ti ha tradito
> Sono limitata io e non ci arrivo
> É come se io del mio amante avessi detto alla mia amica e al mio amico le peggio cose. Mi avrebbero presa per deficiente


Dipende da cosa ricerchi in una relazione extra.A volte la fanno da padrone le attenzioni e i salamelecchi ,altre si è sessualmente infoiati.Il problema sorge quando i due bisogni sono differenti negli amanti e l'uno accondiscende alle aspirazioni dell'altro per ottenere in cambio la parte per lui gratificante.


----------



## Lampone (4 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma tu sempre la ritorni? No, non te lo devi portare a casa anche perché uno che ha l'amante e la moglie, appena ti inquadra, ammesso che tu ci riesca, nel ruolo della moglie, si guarda fuori e cerca l'amante
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Portare a casa la partita non il marito! :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma anche non avesse parlato male di me, io starei con un uomo che divide l'intimità con qualcuno che non stima (non parliamo della scopata di una notte). Sarebbe un uomo così lontano da me da non volerlo al mio fianco. E anche non restasse al mio fianco sarebbe per me una delusione maggiore dell'essere tradita


Infatti il poliamore è roba per gente tosta. Non solo siamo culturalmente impreparati a gestire relazioni aperte, abbiamo un sistema legislativo talmente incentrato sulla famiglia classica che tra sposarsi e accendere un muro a 30 anni, verrebbe da dire che almeno accendendo un mutuo a 30 anni una casa la stai comprando.
Però al netto di questo c'è anche il fatto che normalmente chi tradisce non si comporta quasi mai come qualcuno interessato a soddisfare i propri desideri, quanto qualcuno che vuole sfogare le proprie frustrazioni. In questo senso il marito di [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION], per come ce lo racconta lei, è esemplare.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Portare a casa la partita non il marito! :rotfl:


Perfetto, la partita. E qual è la coppa in palio esattamente?

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Diciamo che vige il famoso detto: oggi a me, domani a te.
> 
> Se oggi scoperta, mi parli malissimo del tuo ex amante, il mio cervellino facile facile fa 2 + 2, e calcola che quando eri assieme all'amante gli parlavi malissimo di me.
> 
> E questo in verità non mi esalterebbe


Ma no,si può sparlare di un amico o di un conoscente ma magari della mamma non si spalarlerà mai.Dipende dell'importanza che si da oppure no a talune persone.


----------



## Lampone (4 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perfetto, la partita. E qual è la coppa in palio esattamente?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk



Una relazione soddisfacente per entrambi


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma no,si può sparlare di un amico o di un conoscente ma magari della mamma non si spalarlerà mai.Dipende dell'importanza che si da oppure no a talune persone.


L'attitudine a sparlare è un dato caratteriale delle persone. Se sei uno che sparla, sparli di tutti e sempre, anche se in maniera più o meno furba ed educata. Collegare lo sparlare di qualcuno all'importanza che dai al soggetto della conversazione, secondo me è una follia e fra l'altro ha anche conseguenze pericolosissime

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mia moglie, scoperta a suo tempo, non lo ha mai denigrato.
> 
> Ne parlammo poco, anche nei mesi successivi, ma non disse mai una sola parola storta verso di lui, almeno con me.
> 
> Se lo avesse fatto, lo avrei recepito solo come un tentativo di valorizzare me, svalorizzando lui


Tua moglie è donna....noi nel 99% dei casi anche nella scopata take away bisogna che ci mettiamo la scusante sentimentale ,non ci giurerei che lei ne sia uscita immacolta nei racconti dell'altro.
Non è la regola di sicuro ma ne ho sentite un po' troppe per pensare di sbagliarmi del tutto.
In ogni caso liberi tutti,mica voglio convertire nessuno ,era solo la cosa vista da un'altra prospettiva .Qui va a finire che tra un po' scriverò qui del mandimgo che ho che ho incontrato con tutto il suo carico di gradevolissimi umori intersecati  :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Una relazione soddisfacente per entrambi


Tanti auguri. Secondo me con questi presupposti ti aspettano un sacco di week-end di merda...

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Infatti il poliamore è roba per gente tosta. Non solo siamo culturalmente impreparati a gestire relazioni aperte, abbiamo un sistema legislativo talmente incentrato sulla famiglia classica che tra sposarsi e accendere un muro a 30 anni, verrebbe da dire che almeno accendendo un mutuo a 30 anni una casa la stai comprando.
> Però al netto di questo c'è anche il fatto che normalmente chi tradisce non si comporta quasi mai come qualcuno interessato a soddisfare i propri desideri, quanto qualcuno che vuole sfogare le proprie frustrazioni. In questo senso il marito di @_mistral_, per come ce lo racconta lei, è esemplare.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Esatto,lui infatti dice di non aver ricercato attivamente nulla,non si sentiva valorizzato ed ha incontrato lei che lo adulava come Dio sceso in terra.
Ma se vogliamo il tradimento è una sfogo alle frustrazioni,parlo dei casi i cui la parte sentimentale non decolla per entrambi.Io tuo è la fuga dai pomodorini bio


----------



## Skorpio (4 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



mistral ha detto:


> Ma no,si può sparlare di un amico o di un conoscente ma magari della mamma non si spalarlerà mai.Dipende dell'importanza che si da oppure no a talune persone.


Sai come facevo a selezionare i fornitori, quando tempo fa lavoravo in un certo ambito?

Li selezionavo in base a come mi parlavano dei loro concorrenti.

Se ne parlavano male, li scartavo

Se ne parlavano bene, con rispetto, mi ci rifornivo


----------



## Lampone (4 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tanti auguri. Secondo me con questi presupposti ti aspettano un sacco di week-end di merda...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk



ahahaha sì è probabile...ma intanto ci si prova...


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sai come facevo a selezionare i fornitori, quando tempo fa lavoravo in un certo ambito?
> 
> Li selezionavo in base a come mi parlavano dei loro concorrenti.
> 
> ...


occhio che ci sono anche i furbi dei quali non avresti mai pensato che......


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> L'attitudine a sparlare è un dato caratteriale delle persone. Se sei uno che sparla, sparli di tutti e sempre, anche se in maniera più o meno furba ed educata. Collegare lo sparlare di qualcuno all'importanza che dai al soggetto della conversazione, secondo me è una follia e fra l'altro ha anche conseguenze pericolosissime
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


e pensa che mio marito sui fatti di amici e conoscenti è una tomba,in 20 anni non gli ho mai scucito nulla di nulla.Oltre che essere di suo veramente di poche parole.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> e pensa che mio marito sui fatti di amici e conoscenti è una tomba,in 20 anni non gli ho mai scucito nulla di nulla.Oltre che essere di suo veramente di poche parole.


Mi stai dicendo che escludi a priori il fatto che se lui abbia l'abbiamo fatto solo per allisciartisi?

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi stai dicendo che escludi a priori il fatto che se lui abbia l'abbiamo fatto solo per allisciartisi?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


No,no,era proprio stravolto .Fuori di testa .Ha avuto gravi ripercussioni psicologiche quando ha toccato con mano ciò che poteva succedere.Non sono state frasette di allisciamento,proprio un fiume che usciva disperato dagli argini.
Mi spiace ripetere certi particolari ma ha toccato un fondo drammatico e ancora ora la sua coscienza gli crea qualche problema.Non è un traditore seriale,ha sempre demonizzato il tradimento perché suo padre li ha rovinati ed ha rovinato se stesso per un tradimento finito male.Lui ci è scivolato piano piano accettando le confidenze e la comprensione della signora mentre vedeva tutti contro di lui.Anche durante,il suo inconscio gli ha creato grossi problemi nel lasciarsi andare.Quando ha preso coscienza si è rivisto nel padre (anche se ti assicuro che le gravi gesta del padre non assomigliarono lontanamente alla sua cazzata)e nel disgusto che ha provato per lui e per ciò che avevano passato .
Forse per quello che è finito tutto nel reparto schifo del suo cervello.


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma ma a me che mi frega se mio marito sputtana l'amante che a sua volta non ha fatto di meglio.


Niente.
Ma dimostra di essere una persona piccolapiccola.


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto avrebbe svalorizzato se stessa anche ai tuoi occhi


D'accordissimo con voi.
Sarebbe come darsi del coglione due volte, prima perchè si è tradito secondo perchè lo si è fatto con qualcuno che disprezziamo.
La verità a mio parere è che il disprezzo postumo non è altro che un contentino per il cornuto...


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Anche perché molto cinicamente tu sei in equilibrio instabile tra i due teoremi che governano la mente del maschio adulto e consapevole quando sta valutando una femmina:
> 1) da una parte sei il fatto che chi chiede poco vale poco, quindi stufa in fretta
> 2) dall'altra parte c'è il fatto che se, modifichi il ruolo dell' eterna fidanzata (che poi stringi stringi è quello che ogni sposato cerca nell'amante) verso un'idea di moglie 2.0, l'ovvia reazione è la fuga.
> Ricordati sempre che la trappola in cui cascano tutte le donne che fanno una vita di merda da amanti, è quella di pensare che, visto che loro sono ontologicamente migliori della moglie legittima, potranno un giorno prenderne il posto. Molto spesso un uomo che tradisce - brutto a dirsi - non lo fa perché ha trovato una persona speciale. Nel senso che magari se lo racconta pure, ma in realtà sta semplicemente scappando da qualcosa che non gli piace: la vecchiaia, gli impegni, la noia dentro e fuori dal letto, il fatto che da quando ci sono i figli il mondo non gira più tutto intorno a lui, ecc. ecc. Per capirci cercano l'eterna fidanzata (e con lei la giovinezza perduta molto spesso). Caratteristica fondamentale dell'eterna fidanzata è quella di non avere nessuna intenzione di evolvere il rapporto: si sta bene se si sta bene, quando si sta bene, se non si sta bene non si sta più insieme. L'orizzonte temporale è limitato e questo rassicura. La famiglia resta il luogo degli impegni, dei progetti a medio lungo termine, delle cose da fare e delle bollette da pagare. Tu non puoi immaginare nella tasca di un uomo quanto pesino diversamente i soldi per pagare qualcosa a casa e quelli per andarci a fare una notte fuori con l'amante. Non c'è paragone, proprio.
> ...



Vangelo.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> D'accordissimo con voi.
> Sarebbe come darsi del coglione due volte, prima perchè si è tradito secondo perchè lo si è fatto con qualcuno che disprezziamo.
> La verità a mio parere è che il disprezzo postumo non è altro che un contentino per il cornuto...


contentino che io non vorrei
Quoto il resto


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se oggi scoperta, mi parli malissimo del tuo ex amante, il mio cervellino facile facile fa 2 + 2, e calcola che quando eri assieme all'amante gli parlavi malissimo di me.


Matematico.


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Dipende da cosa ricerchi in una relazione extra.A volte la fanno da padrone le attenzioni e i salamelecchi ,altre si è sessualmente infoiati.Il problema sorge quando i due bisogni sono differenti negli amanti e l'uno accondiscende alle aspirazioni dell'altro per ottenere in cambio la parte per lui gratificante.


Perfetto.
Perfettissimo.


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> contentino che io non vorrei
> Quoto il resto


Però, c'è un però :
SE (e dico SE) l'altro/a lo conoscevi - e quindi un'idea di quella persona bene o male ce l'avevi - è altrettanto irritante verificare che il tuo compagno/a - che di quell'altro ne è stato/a l'amante - non condivida il tuo parere su una serie di caratteristiche del 'soggetto'...


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> No,no,era proprio stravolto .Fuori di testa .Ha avuto gravi ripercussioni psicologiche quando ha toccato con mano ciò che poteva succedere.Non sono state frasette di allisciamento,proprio un fiume che usciva disperato dagli argini.


Scusa mistral ma su questo non riesco ad essere d'accordo.
Un conto è essere sconvolti per aver tradito, per aver provocato dolore e, nel caso di tuo marito, e volendo citare Richard Ford, per 'essersi trovati in un posto nel quale mai ci si sarebbe voluti trovare'.
Un altro è denigrare e disprezzare l'amante.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Scusa mistral ma su questo non riesco ad essere d'accordo.
> Un conto è essere sconvolti per aver tradito, per aver provocato dolore e, nel caso di tuo marito, e volendo citare Richard Ford, per 'essersi trovati in un posto nel quale mai ci si sarebbe voluti trovare'.
> Un altro è denigrare e disprezzare l'amante.


esauriti i verdi


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> L'attitudine a sparlare è un dato caratteriale delle persone. Se sei uno che sparla, sparli di tutti e sempre, anche se in maniera più o meno furba ed educata. Collegare lo sparlare di qualcuno all'importanza che dai al soggetto della conversazione, secondo me è una follia e fra l'altro ha anche conseguenze pericolosissime
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


????


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Anche perché molto cinicamente tu sei in equilibrio instabile tra i due teoremi che governano la mente del maschio adulto e consapevole quando sta valutando una femmina:
> 1) da una parte sei il fatto che chi chiede poco vale poco, quindi stufa in fretta
> 2) dall'altra parte c'è il fatto che se, modifichi il ruolo dell' eterna fidanzata (che poi stringi stringi è quello che ogni sposato cerca nell'amante) verso un'idea di moglie 2.0, l'ovvia reazione è la fuga.
> Ricordati sempre che la trappola in cui cascano tutte le donne che fanno una vita di merda da amanti, è quella di pensare che, visto che loro sono ontologicamente migliori della moglie legittima, potranno un giorno prenderne il posto. Molto spesso un uomo che tradisce - brutto a dirsi - non lo fa perché ha trovato una persona speciale. Nel senso che magari se lo racconta pure, ma in realtà sta semplicemente scappando da qualcosa che non gli piace: la vecchiaia, gli impegni, la noia dentro e fuori dal letto, il fatto che da quando ci sono i figli il mondo non gira più tutto intorno a lui, ecc. ecc. Per capirci cercano l'eterna fidanzata (e con lei la giovinezza perduta molto spesso). Caratteristica fondamentale dell'eterna fidanzata è quella di non avere nessuna intenzione di evolvere il rapporto: si sta bene se si sta bene, quando si sta bene, se non si sta bene non si sta più insieme. L'orizzonte temporale è limitato e questo rassicura. La famiglia resta il luogo degli impegni, dei progetti a medio lungo termine, delle cose da fare e delle bollette da pagare. Tu non puoi immaginare nella tasca di un uomo quanto pesino diversamente i soldi per pagare qualcosa a casa e quelli per andarci a fare una notte fuori con l'amante. Non c'è paragone, proprio.
> ...


 quoto tutto


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Se su questo forum qualche tradito che ha scoperto il partner mi fa cambiare idea su come descrivono e sminuiscono l'amante,sono tutt'orecchi.
> Quando cade il tendone del circo se ne sentono delle belle.


Tradita presente.
Non mi ha raccontato niente, non ho chiesto niente e mai avrei voluto sapere.
Sono cose di una volgarità estrema.
Si chiama intimità e per questo deve restare riservata. Denigrare l'amante (o la moglie) è rendere il tutto spazzatura: lui, moglie, amante, il sesso, i sentimenti.
Orribile.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> No,no,era proprio stravolto .Fuori di testa .Ha avuto gravi ripercussioni psicologiche quando ha toccato con mano ciò che poteva succedere.Non sono state frasette di allisciamento,proprio un fiume che usciva disperato dagli argini.
> Mi spiace ripetere certi particolari ma ha toccato un fondo drammatico e ancora ora la sua coscienza gli crea qualche problema.Non è un traditore seriale,ha sempre demonizzato il tradimento perché suo padre li ha rovinati ed ha rovinato se stesso per un tradimento finito male.Lui ci è scivolato piano piano accettando le confidenze e la comprensione della signora mentre vedeva tutti contro di lui.Anche durante,il suo inconscio gli ha creato grossi problemi nel lasciarsi andare.Quando ha preso coscienza si è rivisto nel padre (anche se ti assicuro che le gravi gesta del padre non assomigliarono lontanamente alla sua cazzata)e nel disgusto che ha provato per lui e per ciò che avevano passato .
> Forse per quello che è finito tutto nel reparto schifo del suo cervello.


Una ragione di più per evitare di assecondare una modalità di svalutazione che diventa auto svalutazione.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> esauriti i verdi


Io no.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io no.


Tu sei raccomandata e ne hai più di me


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu sei raccomandata e ne hai più di me


Non sei tu raccomandata? 



:carneval:


----------



## Andrea Lila (4 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Infatti non andrebbe presa in considerazione.


E perchè mai la moglie, o comunque il coniuge ignaro, non dovrebbe essere presa in considerazione? Ho capito, e quoto anch'io tutto il tuo intervento superverdato da altri sul come al meglio essere fidanzata eterna, ma limitarsi alla bolla degli amanti è uguale a mettersi una benda sugli occhi e procedere a tentoni. Hai detto tutto tu benissimo a riguardo, se non considerassimo tutti gli altri risvolti del caso la discussione potrebbe chiudersi qui, non credi?





Jim Cain ha detto:


> Niente.
> Ma dimostra di essere una persona piccolapiccola.





Jim Cain ha detto:


> D'accordissimo con voi.
> Sarebbe come darsi del coglione due volte, prima perchè si è tradito secondo perchè lo si è fatto con qualcuno che disprezziamo.
> La verità a mio parere è che il disprezzo postumo non è altro che un contentino per il cornuto...



Questo è un altro degli eterni dilemmi che ciclicamente ritornano; io sono assolutamente il linea con @_mistral_. Non penso proprio che sia un contentino quello di parlare schifati dell'amante; è un dato di fatto che se ne siano invaghiti, dunque qualcosa di buono in loro l'hanno trovato eccome, fosse anche solo il ritorno in termini di gratificazione che ne ricavavano, o le tettone o un modo di essere o che ne so, ma che alla lunga l'amante si sia rivelata per altro e che ciò venga riferito non fa di chi racconta e si mette a nudo una persona piccola, anzi. Ci si umilia in qualche modo raccontandosi come un imbecille; personalmente la vedo più una posizione di forza interiore che non il contrario. Bisogna essere molto ben centrati per essere capaci di farlo, non è da tutti. 

D'altro canto è pur vero che alla moglie tradita un'esaltazione dei pregi dell'amante non farebbe benissimo, ma credo che la rimozione della fase dell'invaghimento e di tutte le sue motivazioni sia un percorso che il traditore scoperto faccia innanzitutto con se stesso una volta infognato nelle conseguenze. E' centrato sull'adesso, su quello che prova adesso per colei che pure l'ha coinvolto in passato, e dunque ci sta che stringendosi in quell'amore che ha seriamente rischiato di perdere per sempre, disprezzi esattamente la persona nella quale ha investito la quota capitale destinata al capitolo giochi e bellezza. Perchè vi suona così strano? A lui che gli frega di salvaguardare se stesso attraverso la tutela di una persona sparita nel nulla dal quale era apparsa? Cosa gliene viene? Se ama la sua donna vera fa spazzatura di tutto il resto semplicemente perchè non gli interessa altro, ne fa dell'amante così come di quel sè fragile a cui attraverso lei ha dato vita e che nel dopo può comunque vivere, se esiste, riconoscendo di essersi imbarcato nella storia con una cogliona. Perchè dovrei amarlo di meno o perchè dovrebbe scadermi @_farfalla_? Secondo te  esaltare l'altra dovrebbe esaltare se stesso? Se si sta ricostruendo è perchè la questione è considerata un errore di base, e l'errore sta anche nella qualità infima dell'altra persona coinvolta, perchè se fosse stata una cima, amabile e apprezzabile e con tante qualità, col cazzo che staremmo percorrendo questo sentiero. Magari se ne sarebbe andato con lei, oppure in caso di titubanza sua, l'avrei mandato io per prima a pascolare altrove.


Voglio aggiungere ancora una precisazione ulteriore ma non so se riesco a trovare il modo giusto per farlo, ci provo 

Attraverso la celebrazione di persone con le quali a qualsiasi titolo si ha o ha avuto a che fare si parla di sè, cioè si riempie una parte di sè evidentemente carente, è una forma di debolezza; è come se si acquisisse trasversalmente forza dalla bellezza altrui. Il traditore non fa eccezione.  Mostrandosi in tutta la sua debolezza emana forza, non il contrario. E non capisco davvero dove si appoggi un'eventuale stima rinnovata per un traditore che magnifichi e glorifichi le doti di un'amante che non è più tale. @_farfalla_ secondo me tu parli come parli perchè sei stata da quella parte e poco tollereresti di essere demolita da una persona che è anche amica di entrambi, ma prova  a metterti nei panni di altre donne in altre situazioni. Sai che anch'io sono stata amante e se i mariti dell'epoca oggi come oggi non mi apprezzassero sinceramente agli occhi delle mogli, penserei che ci sta. Fanno la loro corsa; io sono passato, vapore, ricordo, e non importa se in quanto significante o significato possano, ipoteticamente, schifarmi in quest'oggi in cui quella Andrea lì non esiste più. E' la percezione residuale che aleggia su tutto e che in un regime di verità assoluta si condivide, tutto qui.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> E perchè mai la moglie, o comunque il coniuge ignaro, non dovrebbe essere presa in considerazione? Ho capito, e quoto anch'io tutto il tuo intervento superverdato da altri sul come al meglio essere fidanzata eterna, ma limitarsi alla bolla degli amanti è uguale a mettersi una benda sugli occhi e procedere a tentoni. Hai detto tutto tu benissimo a riguardo, se non considerassimo tutti gli altri risvolti del caso la discussione potrebbe chiudersi qui, non credi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Veramente quando parlo penso a me moglie tradita (non so se lo sono stata) e di quello che penso ora di mio marito e di quello che penserei di lui se si comportasse in un certo modo
Non so come mi definirebbe il mio amante, al momento siamo così amici e vicini che dubito direbbe cose negative di me, se lo facesse capirei di aver perso due anni e mezzo della mia vita.
Io so che se beccata non lo farei.


----------



## Andrea Lila (4 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Veramente quando parlo penso a me moglie tradita (non so se lo sono stata) e di quello che penso ora di mio marito e di quello che penserei di lui se si comportasse in un certo modo
> Non so come mi definirebbe il mio amante, al momento siamo così amici e vicini che dubito direbbe cose negative di me, se lo facesse capirei di aver perso due anni e mezzo della mia vita.
> Io so che se beccata non lo farei.


Purtroppo con i se non si può fare granchè. Va bene accussì.


----------



## JON (4 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> E perchè mai la moglie, o comunque il coniuge ignaro, non dovrebbe essere presa in considerazione? Ho capito, e quoto anch'io tutto il tuo intervento superverdato da altri sul come al meglio essere fidanzata eterna, ma limitarsi alla bolla degli amanti è uguale a mettersi una benda sugli occhi e procedere a tentoni. Hai detto tutto tu benissimo a riguardo, se non considerassimo tutti gli altri risvolti del caso la discussione potrebbe chiudersi qui, non credi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti sei spiegata molto bene invece. E' un fatto che condivido pienamente, nel caso del traditore poi è più che calzante.
Devi tuttavia considerare il fatto che questo tipo di comportamento non è universale e non può essere applicato a tutti indistintamente, perché si tratta di un comportamento tanto biasimabile quanto banale e non tutti arrivano a questo grado di "ottusità". Però, vabbè, parliamo di debolezze umane e per questo vanno comprese e non criticate.

Infine, opinione personale, mai avuto idoli in vita mia e di questo ne sono più che soddisfatto.


----------



## Lampone (4 Ottobre 2016)

*oh*

mi assento qualche ora e trovo un libro da leggere!


----------



## JON (4 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> mi assento qualche ora e trovo un libro da leggere!


E ti lamenti?!
Almeno tra un giovedì e l'altro fai qualcosa che t'aiuta ad ammazzare il tempo.


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Scusa mistral ma su questo non riesco ad essere d'accordo.
> Un conto è essere sconvolti per aver tradito, per aver provocato dolore e, nel caso di tuo marito, e volendo citare Richard Ford, per 'essersi trovati in un posto nel quale mai ci si sarebbe voluti trovare'.
> Un altro è denigrare e disprezzare l'amante.


Tocca che vada a rileggermi perché non ricordo dove ho scritto che mi abbia detto qualcosa di denigrante.Al massimo,parlando senza falsi pudori ci siamo raccontati il fatto.So che cosa ha gradito e cosa ,al solo,pensarci ha il voltastomaco ,ma era un qualcosa che lo bloccava già durante,non solo nel dopo.Se fosse stato tutto perfetto starebbe ancora là ma visto che sessualmente la signora avrebbe ammosciato anche Superman alle prese con la criptonite per tutta una serie di modi e caratteristiche ,e lo cazziava pure perché pare avesse lo stesso problema con il marito e lei l'amante se lo era fatto per scopare e non per fare rianimazione.
MIA opinione è SOLO mia ,ha più palle un uomo che ammette di non essere stato in grado di fare il Rocco di turno che non tacere lasciando intendere faville.E occhio,prima che lui mi raccontasse le sue difficoltà avevo letto una conversazione whatsapp dove lei lo accusava di arrivare da lei dopo aver fatto sesso con me e quindi non adeguatamente arrapato.Capirai ,si prodigava a proporgli di scopare "nel lettone" ancora caldo


----------



## Andrea Lila (4 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> E ti lamenti?!
> Almeno tra un giovedì e l'altro fai qualcosa che t'aiuta ad ammazzare il tempo.




:rotfl:


----------



## Andrea Lila (4 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> *Tocca che vada a rileggermi perché non ricordo dove ho scritto che mi abbia detto qualcosa di denigrante.*Al massimo,parlando senza falsi pudori ci siamo raccontati il fatto.So che cosa ha gradito e cosa ,al solo,pensarci ha il voltastomaco ,ma era un qualcosa che lo bloccava già durante,non solo nel dopo.Se fosse stato tutto perfetto starebbe ancora là ma visto che sessualmente la signora avrebbe ammosciato anche Superman alle prese con la criptonite per tutta una serie di modi e caratteristiche ,e lo cazziava pure perché pare avesse lo stesso problema con il marito e lei l'amante se lo era fatto per scopare e non per fare rianimazione.
> MIA opinione è SOLO mia ,ha più palle un uomo che ammette di non essere stato in grado di fare il Rocco di turno che non tacere lasciando intendere faville.E occhio,prima che lui mi raccontasse le sue difficoltà avevo letto una conversazione whatsapp dove lei lo accusava di arrivare da lei dopo aver fatto sesso con me e quindi non adeguatamente arrapato.Capirai ,si prodigava a proporgli di scopare "nel lettone" ancora caldo


Io l'ho detto di sicuro perchè lui la disprezza abbastanza. Anch'io ho letto cose del mentre, ed era la stessa solfa. La trattava male e lei, per cavoli di disistima suoi, accettava il ruolo di dipendente patologica dallo sfruttatore. Entrambi problematici, eh. Pena entrambi nel frangente. Lei di più, ma una pena quasi buona.


----------



## Lampone (4 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> E ti lamenti?!
> Almeno tra un giovedì e l'altro fai qualcosa che t'aiuta ad ammazzare il tempo.



Cattivoooo
ho due figli piccoli ioooo
ho un sacco di cose da fare...
anzi...per l'appunto me lo fai un riassunto?


----------



## Lampone (4 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> :rotfl:



Cosa ridi tu! dai aiutalo a farmi un riassunto!


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> E perchè mai la moglie, o comunque il coniuge ignaro, non dovrebbe essere presa in considerazione? Ho capito, e quoto anch'io tutto il tuo intervento superverdato da altri sul come al meglio essere fidanzata eterna, ma limitarsi alla bolla degli amanti è uguale a mettersi una benda sugli occhi e procedere a tentoni. Hai detto tutto tu benissimo a riguardo, se non considerassimo tutti gli altri risvolti del caso la discussione potrebbe chiudersi qui, non credi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Andrea ti giuro che il precedente intervento l'ho scritto senza leggere il tuo.
Io ho visto una immensa sincerità e pentimento in mio marito.Poteva benissimo tacere sulle sue performances sessuali o lasciare intendere che la signora stia ancora provando un orgasmo che dura da tre anni.
Ha sinceramente ammesso che il piacere lei glielo dava con L' esaltarlo ed elogiarlo per ogni cazzata,lei in cambio voleva scopare  (perché il marito trentacinquenne OVVIAMENTE ha seri problemi) e che lui non è stato in grado di soddisfare questa esigenza per tutta una serie di motivi anche inconsci.Non ci ha guadagnato nulla a dirmi che lei stizzita lo congedava,anzi,si congedava lui  alla velocità della luce al suono di lei che gli intimava che "la prossima volta andrà meglio" e che si è sentito umiliantissimo dal fatto che lei gli si masturbasse davanti perché non era possibile concludere nel modo auspicabile.Quando esci da quella bolla altro che schifo.....
Non vi farebbe schifo rivedervi in difficoltà come un adolescente con la vogliosa che perde la pazienza e lancia accuse nemmeno troppo velate specie se problemi sessuali non ne avete assolutamente mai avuti?
Scemo lui a ricascarci le volte successive perche non voleva essere tacciato di impotenza e anche perché la tipa è piuttorìsto vendicativa.
Se vi dico che lei gli si è presentata davanti con gli esami ematologici per malattie sessualmente trasmissibili e ha preteso che anche lui in quanto candidato scopatore del sabato mattina li facesse a sua volta ,che vi devo dire ancora .


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Veramente quando parlo penso a me moglie tradita (non so se lo sono stata) e di quello che penso ora di mio marito e di quello che penserei di lui se si comportasse in un certo modo
> Non so come mi definirebbe il mio amante, al momento siamo così amici e vicini che dubito direbbe cose negative di me, se lo facesse capirei di aver perso due anni e mezzo della mia vita.
> Io so che se beccata non lo farei.


Se la moglie vi avesse beccati stai tranquilla che le cose non starebbero così tra voi due perché se eravate due anime gemelle ora stareste insieme e non a dirvi che a parte,il sesso non sareste mai potuti vivere un giorno insieme.
Se mi piace scopare con te ma caratterialmente  mi fai cacare ,se sono nel baratro,due maledizioni magari te le mando.
Ricorda che c'è un abisso tra le reazioni da scoperti a quelle occultate.
Leggi cosa dice il nostro ARCI.Usato sicuro,se vuoi una macchina da scopare te la presento ....quello è il livello,ogni amante è semplicemente il trastullo fine a se stesso,finito il gioco amen


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Se la moglie vi avesse beccati stai tranquilla che le cose non starebbero così tra voi due perché se eravate due anime gemelle ora stareste insieme e non a dirvi che a parte,il sesso non sareste mai potuti vivere un giorno insieme.
> Se mi piace scopare con te ma caratterialmente  mi fai cacare ,se sono nel baratro,due maledizioni magari te le mando.
> Ricorda che c'è un abisso tra le reazioni da scoperti a quelle occultate.
> Leggi cosa dice il nostro ARCI.Usato sicuro,se vuoi una macchina da scopare te la presento ....quello è il livello,ogni amante è semplicemente il trastullo fine a se stesso,finito il gioco amen


Mai detto che lui caratterialmente mi faccia cagare se no visto che sono 6 anni che non scopiamo non ci scriveremmo tutti i giorni e non ci racconteremmo cose
Semplicemente non eravamo fatti per una vita di coppia.
Ci vogliamo bene e molto, lui resta una persona importante per me e io per lui.
Semplicemente non scopiamo più
Io non so come reagirebbe lui, io so come reagirei io
A differenze di Andrea non capirei se lui parlasse male di me. Appunto mi farebbe capire che sono stata con una persona senza conoscerla. Capita eh


----------



## JON (4 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Cattivoooo
> ho due figli piccoli ioooo
> ho un sacco di cose da fare...
> *anzi...per l'appunto me lo fai un riassunto*?


Non c'è molto da riassumere.

Praticamente, mentre tu fai i fatti, qui il resto del forum fa le chiacchiere intorno ai tuoi casi.
Dov'eravamo? Ah ecco, giovedì nessuno prenda impegni!


----------



## Lampone (4 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Non c'è molto da riassumere.
> 
> Praticamente, mentre tu fai i fatti, qui il resto del forum fa le chiacchiere intorno ai tuoi casi.
> Dov'eravamo? Ah ecco, giovedì nessuno prenda impegni!



Nemmeno io!??!


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Io l'ho detto di sicuro perchè lui la disprezza abbastanza. Anch'io ho letto cose del mentre, ed era la stessa solfa. La trattava male e lei, per cavoli di disistima suoi, accettava il ruolo di dipendente patologica dallo sfruttatore. Entrambi problematici, eh. Pena entrambi nel frangente. Lei di più, ma una pena quasi buona.


Ah ok,si,la schifa ma solo perché di riflesso schifa la situazione dove a piccoli passettini è finito e per aver capito a posteriori alcune mosse astute che tontamente aveva scambiato per altro.
Le ho lette le mail di lei di due anni prima del fattaccio e vi assicuro che erano chiarissime,lui invece era convinto che fosse una povera ragazza circondata da cattivoni che chiedeva i suoi consigli saggi.......poi un giorno gli è saltato addosso.Deve essergli sembrata una cosa fighissima,una bella botta di autostima perché finché te la raccontano a parole magari hai il dubbio,con un bacio in bocca e una mano sulla patta nella stanza fotocopie del di lei ufficio i suoi intenti gli sono stati chiari.Un paio di mesi si è ancora fatto rincorrere ma si è sovrastimato nel misurare il suo autocontrollo.


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mai detto che lui caratterialmente mi faccia cagare se no visto che sono 6 anni che non scopiamo non ci scriveremmo tutti i giorni e non ci racconteremmo cose
> Semplicemente non eravamo fatti per una vita di coppia.
> Ci vogliamo bene e molto, lui resta una persona importante per me e io per lui.
> Semplicemente non scopiamo più
> ...


Ma la vostra storia è ben diversa dalla cagata di mio marito e quello di Andrea,parliamo di due cose che non si possono nemmeno paragonare .


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> E perchè mai la moglie, o comunque il coniuge ignaro, non dovrebbe essere presa in considerazione? Ho capito, e quoto anch'io tutto il tuo intervento superverdato da altri sul come al meglio essere fidanzata eterna, ma limitarsi alla bolla degli amanti è uguale a mettersi una benda sugli occhi e procedere a tentoni. Hai detto tutto tu benissimo a riguardo, se non considerassimo tutti gli altri risvolti del caso la discussione potrebbe chiudersi qui, non credi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Abbiamo parlato altre volte dell'idea di passato.
Tu tendi a lasciare il passato dove sta in uno spazio separato dal presente.
Per me non è così. Infatti la cosa che ancora mi pesa da pluritradita è la distruzione del passato. Ho fatto un lungo e faticoso lavoro per recuperare la mia verità e quindi parte della mia identità. Ora credo di avere quasi completato questa opera di ricostruzione, ma io sono tutto quello che ho vissuto comprese le persone che hanno fatto parte della mia vita e, benché ci sia molto da distruggere del traditore, devo obbligatoriamente salvarne una parte.
Non so come si possa salvare se stessi demolendo proprio ciò che chi ha avuto a che fare con noi ha fatto con noi.
Come ben dici chi è stata amante può ben essere disprezzabile per il tradito, ma non può esserlo per il traditore.
Ribadisco poi che entrare nell'intimo di altri (che poi cosa si vuole scoprire? Avranno fatto ciò che fanno tutti) lo trovo inaccettabile.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Se la moglie vi avesse beccati stai tranquilla che le cose non starebbero così tra voi due perché se eravate due anime gemelle ora stareste insieme e non a dirvi che a parte,il sesso non sareste mai potuti vivere un giorno insieme.
> Se mi piace scopare con te ma caratterialmente  mi fai cacare ,se sono nel baratro,due maledizioni magari te le mando.
> Ricorda che c'è un abisso tra le reazioni da scoperti a quelle occultate.
> Leggi cosa dice il nostro ARCI.Usato sicuro,se vuoi una macchina da scopare te la presento ....quello è il livello,ogni amante è semplicemente i*l trastullo fine a se stesso*,finito il gioco amen


Questo è quello che fa piacere pensare a te.
Non so perché ti piace umiliare tuo marito.


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Abbiamo parlato altre volte dell'idea di passato.
> Tu tendi a lasciare il passato dove sta in uno spazio separato dal presente.
> Per me non è così. Infatti la cosa che ancora mi pesa da pluritradita è la distruzione del passato. Ho fatto un lungo e faticoso lavoro per recuperare la mia verità e quindi parte della mia identità. Ora credo di avere quasi completato questa opera di ricostruzione, ma io sono tutto quello che ho vissuto comprese le persone che hanno fatto parte della mia vita e, benché ci sia molto da distruggere del traditore, devo obbligatoriamente salvarne una parte.
> Non so come si possa salvare se stessi demolendo proprio ciò che chi ha avuto a che fare con noi ha fatto con noi.
> ...


Nell'intimo di mio marito grazie a Dio ci entro senza chiedere permesso come fa tranquillamente  lui,senza problemi.
Il raccontarsi e perché no anche ridere sulle disavventure è una complicità che ,esclusa la parentesi di crisi, abbiamo sempre avuto ed abbiamo tutt'ora.Non c'è nulla che lui non mi possa raccontare e nulla che io non possa raccontare a lui.Poi c'è chi preferisce tenere le ombre su quella parentesi e chi preferisce sapere la verità nuda e cruda .Io appartengo alla seconda categoria,Ci tengo a sapere dove ha messo i piedi quando eravamo girati dall'altra parte .
L'altra ,ad entrare nel mio intimo e farsi un giro non ha avuto problemi non vedo perché mi debba preoccupare del fatto che si sia presa una cantonata .L'avra pure fatta entrare lui ma dal momento in cui ha varcato la soglia della mia vita è anche affar mio e seppur per diletto  mi aggrada talvolta  sfancularla non ci perdo il sonno.


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è quello che fa piacere pensare a te.
> Non so perché ti piace umiliare tuo marito.


Qui siamo in anonimato quindi sto umiliando il nulla.
SI è umiliato fino a stare male  perché sente di essersi umiliato ad accondiscendere ai voleri di lei e a certe gesta per le quali prova e provava anche all'epoca grande vergogna ,il fatto che lei desse da intendere che non era disposta a mollare la presa e raggiungere l'obiettivo lo ha limitato parecchio nella scelta di mollarla.Gli ha dato lei dell'impotente ,non io.Io sto riferendo i fatti ma non l'ho assolutamente deriso.Sono perplessa e non capisco come si possa arrivare ad una simile succubanza ma sicuramente lei ha saputo essere convincente in frangenti piacevoli.


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Questo è un altro degli eterni dilemmi che ciclicamente ritornano; io sono assolutamente il linea con @_mistral_. Non penso proprio che sia un contentino quello di parlare schifati dell'amante; è un dato di fatto che se ne siano invaghiti, dunque qualcosa di buono in loro l'hanno trovato eccome, fosse anche solo il ritorno in termini di gratificazione che ne ricavavano, o le tettone o un modo di essere o che ne so, ma che alla lunga l'amante si sia rivelata per altro e che ciò venga riferito non fa di chi racconta e si mette a nudo una persona piccola, anzi. Ci si umilia in qualche modo raccontandosi come un imbecille; personalmente la vedo più una posizione di forza interiore che non il contrario. Bisogna essere molto ben centrati per essere capaci di farlo, non è da tutti.


Andrea cara, lo sai che pendo dalle tue labbra ma qui non siamo d'accordo.
Prima scrivi che "qualcosa di buono in loro l'hanno trovato eccome" poi che "alla lunga l'amante si sia rivelata per altro".
Beh, di fronte a questa rivelazione perchè non mollarla l'amante ? Tuo marito l'ha fatto, e sicuramente ha riconsiderato negativamente il suo operato e la persona con la quale ti aveva tradito.
Ma in tantissimi altri casi questa denigrazione postuma appare davvero ipocrita.
Assomiglia tanto a quelli che sostengono che ci si sono 'trovati' in certe situazioni, che il destino, il fato, o chissà quale altra cazzata li abbia spinti a fare quello che hanno fatto. 
Che il cattivo/a era l'altro/a, che loro volevano lasciarli ma non ci riuscivano, che sono stati manipolati...ma per piacere...



Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Se si sta ricostruendo è perchè la questione è considerata un errore di base, e l'errore sta anche nella qualità infima dell'altra persona coinvolta, perchè se fosse stata una cima, amabile e apprezzabile e con tante qualità, col cazzo che staremmo percorrendo questo sentiero. Magari se ne sarebbe andato con lei, oppure in caso di titubanza sua, l'avrei mandato io per prima a pascolare altrove.


Ma anche no. Rimanere o meno non dipende dalla 'qualità' dell'altro/a.




Andrea Lila ha detto:


> E non capisco davvero dove si appoggi un'eventuale stima rinnovata per un traditore che magnifichi e glorifichi le doti di un'amante che non è più tale


Senza eccedere in inopportune glorificazioni (un pò di misura ci vuole sempre), a denti stretti e con le budella attorcigliate preferirò sempre un traditore che non svaluti improvvisamente quello che fino al giorno prima era un faro, un punto di riferimento, un aiuto, un rifugio, un grande scopatore.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Senza eccedere in inopportune glorificazioni (un pò di misura ci vuole sempre), a denti stretti e con le budella attorcigliate preferirò sempre un traditore che non svaluti improvvisamente quello che fino al giorno prima era un faro, un punto di riferimento, un aiuto, un rifugio, un grande scopatore.


si 

con la faccina triste, ma.. Si 

è la cosa che più apprezzai devo dire... non una parola storta verso di lui. 

Io almeno (parlo per me si intende) mi sarei sentito il bambino fragile a cui dire solo cose belle, e nascondere la faccia brutta brutta della vita... e...

 penso sarebbe uscito qualcosa di molto pessimo di me, se così avesse fatto 

Lì (almeno lì) mi sono sentito considerato uomo da mia moglie... capace di sostenere una realtà conclamata.
Ovviamente con altre allegate manifestazioni positive nei miei confronti..


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> si
> 
> con la faccina triste, ma.. Si
> 
> ...


L'argomento 'lui' con la mia compagna l'ho affrontato più volte, anche perchè 'lui' lo conoscevo.
E mi è stato detto di tutto.
Dalle rabbiose rivendicazioni di profonda capacità di ascolto, di dialogo alla presenza costante giù fino alle dimensioni del pene.
Ovviamente, tanto più l'aria era pesante tanto più grande era la glorificazione.
Non mi è stato risparmiato quasi nulla.
In altri momenti invece l'opinione' non era così positiva. Qua e là ho colto critiche, ma credo sostanzialmente che aveva, ed ha, ed avrà sempre, un'idea del suo ex amante più che positiva.


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> L'argomento 'lui' con la mia compagna l'ho affrontato più volte, anche perchè 'lui' lo conoscevo.
> E mi è stato detto di tutto.
> Dalle rabbiose rivendicazioni di profonda capacità di ascolto, di dialogo alla presenza costante giù fino alle dimensioni del pene.
> Ovviamente, tanto più l'aria era pesante tanto più grande era la glorificazione.
> ...


Glorificare l'amante può anche essere un'arma di cattiveria ulteriore per umiliare il tradito e non necessariamente vera.
Quindi preferisci tua moglie che dava  la colpa al tuo non essere abbastanza rispetto all'amante o per lei?
Cosa puoi mai ricostruire con una persona che osanna l'erba del vicino?
Io preferisco mio marito che si da del coglione ma non si sogna di dirmi che ho la patata più grande o più piccola della sua amante.Ma sono punti di vista,non verità assolute.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



mistral ha detto:


> Glorificare l'amante può anche essere un'arma di cattiveria ulteriore per umiliare il tradito e non necessariamente vera.
> Quindi preferisci tua moglie che dava  la colpa al tuo non essere abbastanza rispetto all'amante o per lei?
> Cosa puoi mai ricostruire con una persona che osanna l'erba del vicino?
> Io preferisco mio marito che si da del coglione ma non si sogna di dirmi che ho la patata più grande o più piccola della sua amante.Ma sono punti di vista,non verità assolute.


Osannare credo sia un conto

Non rinnegare o x cosi dire "sputare" nel piatto dove si è liberamente mangiato, un altro


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Glorificare l'amante può anche essere un'arma di cattiveria ulteriore per umiliare il tradito e non necessariamente vera.
> Quindi preferisci tua moglie che dava  la colpa al tuo non essere abbastanza rispetto all'amante o per lei?
> Cosa puoi mai ricostruire con una persona che osanna l'erba del vicino?
> Io preferisco mio marito che si da del coglione ma non si sogna di dirmi che ho la patata più grande o più piccola della sua amante.Ma sono punti di vista,non verità assolute.


Il punto è che una cosa non esclude l'altra.
Lei si è data della cogliona MILLE volte per avermi tradito e per i casini che ne sono inevitabilmente conseguiti, ma questo non c'entra nulla con la considerazione che si aveva e si ha dell'amante.
Uno può tranquillamente ritenere di aver tradito il proprio compagno con una persona che reputa più che positivamente.
L'errore è nel tradimento, non nel 'chi' abbiamo scelto per compierlo.
Quanto al primo rigo si, è probabile che quella 'glorificazione' così cattiva rispondesse all'esigenza di umiliarmi, anche perchè certe cose venivano dette in un contesto di forte tensione.
Sul sottolineato, se ho ben capìto la domanda (ma ne dubito), posso risponderti solo così : 
Io SO com'è fatto quel tipo, nel male e anche (duole ammetterlo) nel bene.
Mi faceva male la glorificazione che lei ne faceva di lui, ma questo non ha mai spostato di un millimetro quello che pensavo e penso di lui.
Le rare volte in cui me ne ha parlato male ho provato una sensazione di sollievo, ma sotto sotto sapevo che certe cose le diceva anche (non solo ma anche) per compiacermi, per assecondare quello che io pensavo di lui.
E certo, s'è data della cogliona per averlo fatto, NON perchè l'ha fatto con quella determinata persona.
Quando LEI ha scoperto il MIO tradimento ha cercato in ogni modo di svilire l'immagine della 'troia' con la quale avevo avuto a che fare ormai cinque anni fa.
E il più delle volte, la stragrande maggioranza delle volte, l'ho lasciata dire senza controbattere.
Una volta, a denti stretti, con una nota di grande sarcasmo, toccandomi più volte le spalla ha detto 'bravo, bella figa, nulla da dire, complimenti'. Ma è stato un attimo.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> E perchè mai la moglie, o comunque il coniuge ignaro, non dovrebbe essere presa in considerazione? Ho capito, e quoto anch'io tutto il tuo intervento superverdato da altri sul come al meglio essere fidanzata eterna, ma limitarsi alla bolla degli amanti è uguale a mettersi una benda sugli occhi e procedere a tentoni. Hai detto tutto tu benissimo a riguardo, se non considerassimo tutti gli altri risvolti del caso la discussione potrebbe chiudersi qui, non credi?


perchè dal punto di vista dell'amante il minimo sindacale dovrebbe (dico dovrebbe perchè non lo è MAI) essere il non impicciarsi e il non perdere tempo se non nella bolla. Io quelle che attaccano a lamentarsi del marito le sfanculo alla velocità della luce.


mistral ha detto:


> Tocca che vada a rileggermi perché non ricordo dove ho scritto che mi abbia detto qualcosa di denigrante.Al massimo,parlando senza falsi pudori ci siamo raccontati il fatto.So che cosa ha gradito e cosa ,al solo,pensarci ha il voltastomaco ,ma era un qualcosa che lo bloccava già durante,non solo nel dopo.Se fosse stato tutto perfetto starebbe ancora là ma visto che sessualmente la signora avrebbe ammosciato anche Superman alle prese con la criptonite per tutta una serie di modi e caratteristiche ,e lo cazziava pure perché pare avesse lo stesso problema con il marito e lei l'amante se lo era fatto per scopare e non per fare rianimazione.
> MIA opinione è SOLO mia ,ha più palle un uomo che ammette di non essere stato in grado di fare il Rocco di turno che non tacere lasciando intendere faville.E occhio,prima che lui mi raccontasse le sue difficoltà avevo letto una conversazione whatsapp dove lei lo accusava di arrivare da lei dopo aver fatto sesso con me e quindi non adeguatamente arrapato.Capirai ,si prodigava a proporgli di scopare "nel lettone" ancora caldo


Ma lo ha fatto cara, in maniera iperparacula, ma lo ha fatto. Ha semplicemente colpevolizzato lei, invece che darsi dello stronzo da solo... Io tutta questa gloria nell'automortificazione non ce la vedo. Le aggressive possono non piacere, ma si vedono lontano anni luce, se ti ci mischi, le gestisci. In fondo come archetipo femminile è pure piuttosto lineare...


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Osannare credo sia un conto
> Non rinnegare o x cosi dire "sputare" nel piatto dove si è liberamente mangiato, un altro


straquoto, ci devono essere classe e stile pure nelle cose più laide.


----------



## marietto (4 Ottobre 2016)

Secondo me qui si è arrivati ad un punto piuttosto complesso. In realtà le situazioni derivanti da un tradimento si prestano a ragionamenti anche di segno opposto che hanno argomentazioni anche logiche.

Le conclusioni dipendono dalla sensibilità di ognuno.

Se il traditore parla male dell'amante viene da chiedersi perchè mai abbia portato avanti una relazione con una persona che disprezzava. Se ne parla bene ci si chiede se è tornato/a perchè al "meglio" andava bene giusto per qualche scopata, poi per qualcosa a lungo termine si è dovuto/a accontentare di noi.

Se è stata una botta e via ci si chiede se consideri la relazione con noi così poco importante da rischiarla per una scopata, se ha avuto una relazione sentimentale ci si chiede come sia possibile che si sia disinnamorata/o di noi, innamorata/o dell'altro/a e adesso sia di nuovo innamorata/o di noi.

Quindi in relatà la posizione risulta alleggerita o aggravata in base al punto di vista che scegliamo di adottare.

Anche chi è l'altro/a può cambiare le cose. Se è persona che stimiamo e che riteniamo migliore di noi, ci chiediamo se il/la compagno/a sia tornato/a solo perchè respinto/a. Se si tratta di qualcuno che consideriamo un/a imbecille diventa difficile recuperare qualche parvenza di stima per il traditore...


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Secondo me qui si è arrivati ad un punto piuttosto complesso. In realtà le situazioni derivanti da un tradimento si prestano a ragionamenti anche di segno opposto che hanno argomentazioni anche logiche.
> 
> Le conclusioni dipendono dalla sensibilità di ognuno.
> 
> ...


secondo me per dipanare la situazione piuttosto complessa basta rispondere a una domanda?
*il tradimento è una roba a due (legittimo che tradisce legittimo, amante terzo soggetto estraneo), oppure a tre (legittimo tradisce legittimo, amante parte attiva in causa)?
*Perchè se il tradimento è una roba a due, il problema è il rapporto tra i legittimi con tutte le conseguenza del caso, se è una roba a tre vuol dire che passava di lì qualcuno di speciale e lo abbiamo colto, e le conseguenze sono altre. 
Poi ne parli bene, ne parli male oppure (meglio secondo me) fai il signore e ti stai zitto.
Di base penso che se tradisci è addirittura una roba a uno (di testa), ma sono io quello strano, non fateci caso, e non è pertinente...
Tornando seri, però qui il punto è che se sei l'amante dovresti necessariamente troncare sul nascere ogni tentativo di portare nella Sacra Bolla Di Realtà Alternativa™ che è il luogo degli amanti, la monnezza della vita reale.


----------



## marietto (4 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> secondo me per dipanare la situazione piuttosto complessa basta rispondere a una domanda?
> *il tradimento è una roba a due (legittimo che tradisce legittimo, amante terzo soggetto estraneo), oppure a tre (legittimo tradisce legittimo, amante parte attiva in causa)?
> *Perchè se il tradimento è una roba a due, il problema è il rapporto tra i legittimi con tutte le conseguenza del caso, se è una roba a tre vuol dire che passava di lì qualcuno di speciale e lo abbiamo colto, e le conseguenze sono altre.
> Poi ne parli bene, ne parli male oppure (meglio secondo me) fai il signore e ti stai zitto.
> ...


Secondo me hai scritto qualcosa che non ha proprio nulla a che vedere con quello che ho scritto io, che ha a che fare con le valutazioni che vengono fatte in seguito ad un tradimento subito. Io ritengo che siano molto relative ad una lettura personale che è diversa per ognuno di noi.

Poi, no, quello strano sono io, per me ognuno dei coinvolti (compreso l'amante) è responsabile di quello che fa e ne risponderà alla propria coscienza, affrontandone le conseguenze se ci saranno. Questa è la mia opinione. Ma quello che tu proponi è un altro argomento.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Secondo me hai scritto qualcosa che non ha proprio nulla a che vedere con quello che ho scritto io, che ha a che fare con le valutazioni che vengono fatte in seguito ad un tradimento subito. Io ritengo che siano molto relative ad una lettura personale che è diversa per ognuno di noi.
> 
> Poi, no, quello strano sono io, per me ognuno dei coinvolti (compreso l'amante) è responsabile di quello che fa e ne risponderà alla propria coscienza, affrontandone le conseguenze se ci saranno. Questa è la mia opinione. Ma quello che tu proponi è un altro argomento.


Mi sarò espresso male, credo che qui il topic sia diventato quello che ognuno dei soggetti coinvolti pensa e dice degli altri...


----------



## marietto (4 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi sarò espresso male, credo che qui il topic sia diventato quello che ognuno dei soggetti coinvolti pensa e dice degli altri...


Si è infilato qualche post in mezzo, ma in sostanza c'era chi diceva, non potrei mai stare con uno/a che fa/ha fatto così o colà, oppure meno male che mia moglie/marito si è/non si è comportato/a così...

A me pare che si potrebbero trovare argomentazioni che ci fanno leggere in senso più positivo o negativo fatti o comportamenti a seconda di come li osserviamo.

Quindi alla fine la valutazione dipende dalla lettura che diamo di fatti che potrebbero essere visti anche in senso opposto. Il mio intervento verteva su quello...


----------



## Andrea Lila (4 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> *Se la moglie vi avesse beccati stai tranquilla che le cose non starebbero così tra voi due perché se eravate due anime gemelle ora stareste insieme e non a dirvi che a parte,il sesso non sareste mai potuti vivere un giorno insieme.*
> Se mi piace scopare con te ma caratterialmente  mi fai cacare ,se sono nel baratro,due maledizioni magari te le mando.
> Ricorda che c'è un abisso tra le reazioni da scoperti a quelle occultate.
> Leggi cosa dice il nostro ARCI.Usato sicuro,se vuoi una macchina da scopare te la presento ....quello è il livello,ogni amante è semplicemente il trastullo fine a se stesso,finito il gioco amen


Quotone.



farfalla ha detto:


> Mai detto che lui caratterialmente mi faccia cagare se no visto che sono 6 anni che non scopiamo non ci scriveremmo tutti i giorni e non ci racconteremmo cose
> Semplicemente non eravamo fatti per una vita di coppia.
> Ci vogliamo bene e molto, lui resta una persona importante per me e io per lui.
> Semplicemente non scopiamo più
> ...





mistral ha detto:


> Ma la vostra storia è ben diversa dalla cagata di mio marito e quello di Andrea,parliamo di due cose che non si possono nemmeno paragonare .


Esatto.




mistral ha detto:


> Qui siamo in anonimato quindi sto umiliando il nulla.
> SI è umiliato fino a stare male  perché sente di essersi umiliato ad accondiscendere ai voleri di lei e a certe gesta per le quali prova e provava anche all'epoca grande vergogna ,il fatto che lei desse da intendere che non era disposta a mollare la presa e raggiungere l'obiettivo lo ha limitato parecchio nella scelta di mollarla.Gli ha dato lei dell'impotente ,non io*.Io sto riferendo i fatti ma non l'ho assolutamente deriso.*Sono perplessa e non capisco come si possa arrivare ad una simile succubanza ma sicuramente lei ha saputo essere convincente in frangenti piacevoli.


Io invece l'ho parecchio deriso, umiliandolo. Tra l'altro vigliaccamente utilizzando dettagli che lui stesso mi ha confessato di sua sponte. Non si fa, lo so, è triste e meschino, ma da qualche parte la rabbia dovevo farla sfiatare, e mi dava soddisfazione fare dell'irona spicciola e gratuita. Ho peccato tanto? 



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Andrea cara, lo sai che pendo dalle tue labbra ma qui non siamo d'accordo.
> Prima scrivi che "qualcosa di buono in loro l'hanno trovato eccome" poi che "alla lunga l'amante si sia rivelata per altro".
> Beh, di fronte a questa rivelazione perchè non mollarla l'amante ? Tuo marito l'ha fatto, e sicuramente ha riconsiderato negativamente il suo operato e la persona con la quale ti aveva tradito.
> Ma in tantissimi altri casi questa denigrazione postuma appare davvero ipocrita.
> ...


Ma sono d'accordo, eh 





Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ma anche no. Rimanere o meno non dipende dalla 'qualità' dell'altro/a.


Che l'altro abbia in partenza qualità che chi tradisce riconosce come tali al punto da imbastirci una storia, è pacifico, e se col tempo tali caratteristiche perdono smalto oppure erano solo il sentore di qualcosa di ancora più grande, col cavolo che non fa la differenza. Una che ha testa è imparagonabile ad una sgallettata con la segatura imbevuta di xanax nel cervello.








marietto ha detto:


> Secondo me qui si è arrivati ad un punto piuttosto complesso. In realtà le situazioni derivanti da un tradimento si prestano a ragionamenti anche di segno opposto che hanno argomentazioni anche logiche.
> 
> *Le conclusioni dipendono dalla sensibilità di ognuno.*
> 
> ...


Ma anche e soprattutto dal proprio vissuto. Non esiste una postura perfetta per tutti perchè ogni tradimento e ogni persona sono fatti di una stoffa diversa anche se alcuni si assomigliano in maniera surreale.

Quoto tutto.




Brunetta ha detto:


> Abbiamo parlato altre volte dell'idea di passato.
> Tu tendi a lasciare il passato dove sta in uno spazio separato dal presente.
> Per me non è così. Infatti la cosa che ancora mi pesa da pluritradita è  la distruzione del passato. Ho fatto un lungo e faticoso lavoro per  recuperare la mia verità e quindi parte della mia identità. Ora credo di  avere quasi completato questa opera di ricostruzione, ma io sono tutto  quello che ho vissuto comprese le persone che hanno fatto parte della  mia vita e, benché ci sia molto da distruggere del traditore, devo  obbligatoriamente salvarne una parte.
> *Non so come si possa salvare se stessi demolendo proprio ciò che chi ha avuto a che fare con noi ha fatto con noi.*


Non credo che l'intento sia quello di salvarsi, piuttosto di "ripulirsi". Demolendo l'amante e ciò che c'è stato, l'opera distruggitrice è rivolta soprattutto verso se stessi. Io percepisco esattamente il contrario di quello che arriva a te.




Brunetta ha detto:


> Come ben dici chi è stata amante può ben essere disprezzabile per il tradito, ma non può esserlo per il traditore.
> Ribadisco poi che entrare nell'intimo di altri (che poi cosa si vuole  scoprire? Avranno fatto ciò che fanno tutti) lo trovo  inaccettabile.


E' solo una conseguenza della invasione a propria insaputa che genera il contrattacco in questo senso. Specie all'inizio si ha fame di riappropriazione della persona perduta, del tempo, del sè ignaro, e si cerca di colmare tutto quel vuoto che improvviso si staglia davanti con particolari e dettagli e perchè e percome. Uno schifo nello schifo, siamo d'accordo, ma se ti buttano nella merda o nuoti o affoghi, le ali per volare alto ce le hanno in pochi.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Qui siamo in anonimato quindi sto umiliando il nulla.
> SI è umiliato fino a stare male  perché sente di essersi umiliato ad accondiscendere ai voleri di lei e a certe gesta per le quali prova e provava anche all'epoca grande vergogna ,il fatto che lei desse da intendere che non era disposta a mollare la presa e raggiungere l'obiettivo lo ha limitato parecchio nella scelta di mollarla.Gli ha dato lei dell'impotente ,non io.Io sto riferendo i fatti ma non l'ho assolutamente deriso.Sono perplessa e non capisco come si possa arrivare ad una simile succubanza ma sicuramente lei ha saputo essere convincente in frangenti piacevoli.


Non lo stai umiliando raccontandolo a noi, ma nell'interpretazione che dai a te stessa.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Io invece l'ho parecchio deriso, umiliandolo. Tra l'altro vigliaccamente utilizzando dettagli che lui stesso mi ha confessato di sua sponte. Non si fa, lo so, è triste e meschino, ma da qualche parte la rabbia dovevo farla sfiatare.
> 
> Non credo che l'intento sia quello di salvarsi, piuttosto di "ripulirsi". Demolendo l'amante e ciò che c'è stato, l'opera distruggitrice è rivolta soprattutto verso se stessi. Io percepisco esattamente il contrario di quello che arriva a te.
> 
> E' solo una conseguenza della invasione a propria insaputa che genera il contrattacco in questo senso. Specie all'inizio si ha fame di riappropriazione della persona perduta, del tempo, del sè ignaro, e si cerca di colmare tutto quel vuoto che improvviso si staglia davanti con particolari e dettagli e perchè e percome. Uno schifo nello schifo, siamo d'accordo, ma se ti buttano nella merda o nuoti o affoghi, le ali per volare alto ce le hanno in pochi.


Ma lo "sporco" consiste nel tradimento, non nelle qualità dell'amante.
Ovvio che a caldo si sia furibondi e si dica "perché con quella? :unhappy:" ma nessuna andrebbe bene, neanche Grace Kelly trentenne, perché è il tradimento che non va bene. Non ha proprio senso concentrarsi sull'amante, proprio per questo!


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Osannare credo sia un conto
> 
> Non rinnegare o x cosi dire "sputare" nel piatto dove si è liberamente mangiato, un altro


Vai nelle aule di tribunale a sentire aspiranti ex coppie decennali con figli quanto si osannano e quanto sputano nel piatto (vedi Martoriato) una volta che si lasciano poi discutiamo sul rispetto che sentì di dovere per il passatempo del giovedì .


----------



## disincantata (4 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lo "sporco" consiste nel tradimento, non nelle qualità dell'amante.
> Ovvio che a caldo si sia furibondi e si dica "perché con quella? :unhappy:" ma nessuna andrebbe bene, neanche Grace Kelly trentenne, perché è il tradimento che non va bene. Non ha proprio senso concentrarsi sull'amante, proprio per questo!



Infatti io non ho mai ne detto ne pensato perche' 'con quella', per me una valeva un altra, che non doveva esserci.

Mai mai mai fatto uno sola domanda su cosa facevano insieme, e' talmente scontato ed inutile.  Lo  conosco bene  e lo so  benissimo come scopa e cosa e' piaciuto di lui alla piccolina!  Aggiungiamoci  che era giovane e bella, invaghita di lui, a detta di lei innamorata persa, tutto ovvio!

LO stronzo e' stato lui e solo lui, la sfiga incontrarla ahahahahah a me viene da sorridere ormai, perche' i genitori non si fidavano del 'lupo' ed accompagnavano 'cappuccetto rosso'.


----------



## Andrea Lila (4 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lo "sporco" consiste nel tradimento, non nelle qualità dell'amante.
> Ovvio che a caldo si sia furibondi e si dica "perché con quella? :unhappy:" ma nessuna andrebbe bene, neanche Grace Kelly trentenne, perché è il tradimento che non va bene. Non ha proprio senso concentrarsi sull'amante, proprio per questo!



Bru, io dico che secondo me si passa attraverso la demolizione dell'amante, di quello che c'è stato e del sè che ha consentito tutto ciò, per cercare di perdonarsi, nel caso si ritenga di aver fatto una gran minchiata. Paradossalmente potrebbe essere più facile essere perdonati da chi è stato tradito che farlo da sè.


O no?


----------



## Andrea Lila (4 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Vai nelle aule di tribunale a sentire aspiranti ex coppie decennali con figli quanto si osannano e quanto sputano nel piatto (vedi Martoriato) una volta che si lasciano poi discutiamo sul rispetto che sentì di dovere per il passatempo del giovedì .



:up:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Bru, io dico che secondo me si passa attraverso la demolizione dell'amante, di quello che c'è stato e del sè che ha consentito tutto ciò, per cercare di perdonarsi, nel caso si ritenga di aver fatto una gran minchiata. Paradossalmente potrebbe essere più facile essere perdonati da chi è stato tradito che farlo da sè.
> 
> 
> O no?


Ma se pensi che stai facendo una minchiata non la fai.
Non è che realizzi che r una minchiata quando ti sgamano e fino al giorno prima non lo sapevi
Cioè se ci dcopi una volta realizzi che è una minchiata e ti tiri indietro. 
È già va Be non capisco ma mi adeguo
Dalla seconda volta in poi era una cosa che volevi.
Come fa a diventare improvvisamente una minchiata?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Bru, io dico che secondo me si passa attraverso la demolizione dell'amante, di quello che c'è stato e del sè che ha consentito tutto ciò, per cercare di perdonarsi, nel caso si ritenga di aver fatto una gran minchiata. Paradossalmente potrebbe essere più facile essere perdonati da chi è stato tradito che farlo da sè.
> 
> 
> O no?


Sai una cosa? Io non credo proprio che chi tradisce si penta del tradimento, può essere davvero disperato per le conseguenze che pensava che non ci sarebbero mai state, nascondendo tutto accuratamente, ma il tradimento gli è piaciuto. E negare questo è occultare le ragioni che hanno portato a tradire.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se pensi che stai facendo una minchiata non la fai.
> Non è che realizzi che r una minchiata quando ti sgamano e fino al giorno prima non lo sapevi
> Cioè se ci dcopi una volta realizzi che è una minchiata e ti tiri indietro.
> È già va Be non capisco ma mi adeguo
> ...


Perché scrivi la stessa cosa che scrivo io eh?


----------



## Divì (4 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai una cosa? Io non credo proprio che chi tradisce si penta del tradimento, può essere davvero disperato per le conseguenze che pensava che non ci sarebbero mai state, nascondendo tutto accuratamente, ma il tradimento gli è piaciuto. E negare questo è occultare le ragioni che hanno portato a tradire.


Quotone!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché scrivi la stessa cosa che scrivo io eh?


Scusa non lo faccio più


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tradita presente.
> Non mi ha raccontato niente, non ho chiesto niente e mai avrei voluto sapere.
> Sono cose di una volgarità estrema.
> Si chiama intimità e per questo deve restare riservata. Denigrare l'amante (o la moglie) è rendere il tutto spazzatura: lui, moglie, amante, il sesso, i sentimenti.
> Orribile.


Ma se decido di rimanere con mio marito io il buco nero non lo voglio avere assolutissimamente.
Se nella tua ora d'aria sei andato nel locale di scambisti e ti è piaciuto,gradirei sapere di stare con un uomo di quel tipo visto che per la mi idiosincrasia sulla saliva e liquidi vari sconosciuti non amerei andare con un uomo che si porta appresso l'odore di fratta (per citare Sor Oscuro).
Ovvio che se prendo mio marito e lo accompagno giù dalla tromba delle scale non me ne frega una beata minchia se ha trombato a testa in giù e ha goduto a fare pissing o il coprofago.
Brunetta,è questa la differenza che non cogli.Se rimani con me sei ancora affar mio in tutti i risvolti ed io tuo,se ti vaporizzi amen.
Tuo marito lo hai rispedito al mittente ,che cosa avresti mai dovuto chiarire oltre a ciò che era palese?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Quotone!


Nonostante il vino bevuto sono abbastanza lucida


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma se decido di rimanere con mio marito io il buco nero non lo voglio avere assolutissimamente.
> Se nella tua ora d'aria sei andato nel locale di scambisti e ti è piaciuto,gradirei sapere di stare con un uomo di quel tipo visto che per la mi idiosincrasia sulla saliva e liquidi vari sconosciuti non amerei andare con un uomo che si porta appresso l'odore di fratta (per citare Sor Oscuro).
> Ovvio che se prendo mio marito e lo accompagno giù dalla tromba delle scale non me ne frega una beata minchia se ha trombato a testa in giù e ha goduto a fare pissing o il coprofago.
> Brunetta,è questa la differenza che non cogli.Se rimani con me sei ancora affar mio in tutti i risvolti ed io tuo,se ti vaporizzi amen.
> Tuo marito lo hai rispedito al mittente ,che cosa avresti mai dovuto chiarire oltre a ciò che era palese?


Certo. Ma se ti è insopportabile la promiscuità ti basta una. Se vuoi tenertelo su quale base puoi credere che non ci sia stato altro oltre quello che rivela?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti io non ho mai ne detto ne pensato perche' 'con quella', per me una valeva un altra, che non doveva esserci.
> 
> Mai mai mai fatto uno sola domanda su cosa facevano insieme, e' talmente scontato ed inutile.  Lo  conosco bene  e lo so  benissimo come scopa e cosa e' piaciuto di lui alla piccolina!  Aggiungiamoci  che era giovane e bella, invaghita di lui, a detta di lei innamorata persa, tutto ovvio!
> 
> LO stronzo e' stato lui e solo lui, la sfiga incontrarla ahahahahah a me viene da sorridere ormai, perche' i genitori non si fidavano del 'lupo' ed accompagnavano 'cappuccetto rosso'.


Diciamo che la tentazione è stata forte. Forse nella situazione equivalente ci avresti fatto un pensierino anche tu.


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai una cosa? Io non credo proprio che chi tradisce si penta del tradimento, può essere davvero disperato per le conseguenze che pensava che non ci sarebbero mai state, nascondendo tutto accuratamente, ma il tradimento gli è piaciuto. E negare questo è occultare le ragioni che hanno portato a tradire.


Quindi il pentimento deve essere ritenuto impossibile per qualsiasi gesto?

Ci si pente di cose che in un determinato momento ci sembravano la soluzione ma che in realtà hanno creato il peggior danno a noi ad altri o entrambi.Li si che si prega per poter tornare indietro.
Di cosa ci si dovrebbe pentire altrimenti,di aver fatto 6 al Superenalotto?


----------



## disincantata (4 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai una cosa? Io non credo proprio che chi tradisce si penta del tradimento, può essere davvero disperato per le conseguenze che pensava che non ci sarebbero mai state, nascondendo tutto accuratamente, ma il tradimento gli è piaciuto. E negare questo è occultare le ragioni che hanno portato a tradire.



E ma a quanto pare ci sono uomini  che tradiscono ed il pipino fa pure cilecca, quindi non è che  godano molto neppure tradendo.


NON e' la prima  che racconta che il marito con l'amante non riusciva, poi pure mio marito per non fare brutta figura,  visto il ritmo, prendeva il viagra. Lei e' rimasta di sale quando glielo ho detto, lo avevo trovato mesi prima e due volte, quindi probabile lo usasse da tanto visti i proboemi di salutenti  successivi.  Che poi in una relazione che va oltre una scopata occasionale subentri  qualcosa di piu' e'  certo, ma puo' essere malinteso e diverso per  i due.  

Mio marito una delle prime cose che mi ha detto 'dopo' e' stata  'speravo non lo venissi mai a sapere e di riuscire a chiudere, tanto era ovvio dovesse finire, e ci ho provato varie volte'. 

Poi la verita' non la sapro' mai, ormai devo dire che me ne frego pure.


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo. Ma se ti è insopportabile la promiscuità ti basta una. Se vuoi tenertelo su quale base puoi credere che non ci sia stato altro oltre quello che rivela?


In parte perché a ciò che mi ha detto ho avuto riscontri chiari,poi perché lo conosco profondamente e so quando mente e anche facendo pace con il fatto che i sommi capi sono stati rivelati belli e orridi.Il resto sono sfumature che poco cambiano alla visione del quadro.
Ma non vuol dire che il mio voler sapere sia giusto o lo sia il tuo non voler sapere.Siamo differenti e traiamo benefici per noi stesse in modo diverso.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Quindi il pentimento deve essere ritenuto impossibile per qualsiasi gesto?
> 
> Ci si pente di cose che in un determinato momento ci sembravano la soluzione ma che in realtà hanno creato il peggior danno a noi ad altri o entrambi.Li si che si prega per poter tornare indietro.
> Di cosa ci si dovrebbe pentire altrimenti,di aver fatto 6 al Superenalotto?


Il pentimento in sé ha una connotazione religiosa di offesa alle leggi divine. Ma la Misericordia è infinita e questo è significativo.
Ci si pente delle conseguenze, non preventivate, per sé o gli altri. Ma se pentirsi diventa negare o eludere le ragioni delle scelte compiute non si affrontano e saranno causa di altre scelte di cui, poi, ci si potrà pentire.
Voglio dire che se, come nella tua vicenda, la causa è stata il bisogno di riconoscimento e apprezzamento svilire l'amante è svilire chi lo ha apprezzato. Può anche essere. Se l'apprezzamento non era sincero, ma strumentale (mi sorprenderebbe. Da quando una donna ha bisogno di queste strategie per scopare?) rimarrebbe il bisogno, aggravato dalla delusione di un apprezzamento falso e L'umiliazione di averlo dovuto ammettere.


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se pensi che stai facendo una minchiata non la fai.
> Non è che realizzi che r una minchiata quando ti sgamano e fino al giorno prima non lo sapevi
> Cioè se ci dcopi una volta realizzi che è una minchiata e ti tiri indietro.
> È già va Be non capisco ma mi adeguo
> ...


Quindi se pensi che tradirai il tuo partner  non ti devi sposare.....
Il marito di Andrea si era reso conto molto tempo prima della minchiata e aveva chiuso e ci ha messo mesi mi pare a catalogare l'esperienza come minchiata.
Mio marito ha proposto alla sua migliore amica di fingersi me ,chiamare lei e dirle che sapevo tutto così lui si sarebbe eclissato senza la paura che lei mi facesse una telefonata in quanto parecchio vendicativa e su questo non posso dargli torto visto ciò che si è permessa di dire  e fare dopo che io ho saputo il tutto. L'amica ovviamente non ha accettato e lui ha continuato cercando di essere sempre peggio ma a parte i di lei cazziatoni,nessun cenno a mandarlo a quel paese.Pensa come erano messi.
Quindi non è  stata una cosa dalla sera alla mattina,anche per scaricare ciò che non si gradisce più senza fomentare vendetta dal soggetto sfanculato ci vuole tempo e tecnica mi sa.


----------



## disincantata (4 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che la tentazione è stata forte. Forse nella situazione equivalente ci avresti fatto un pensierino anche tu.



IO il  cardiologo, che non era affatto male,mannaggia non ricordo il nome,  l'ho liquidato al volo quando ho  capito che voleva altro.

Per non parlare di quello che voleva portarmi  ai Caraibi con il concord e camera singola, e sua figlia ragazzina. 

Pero' non ho mai passato notti intere  su un palco, nei camerini, a cena con amici come lui.

Per non parlare dei viaggi di ritorno in piena notte...e si. Occasioni ne ha avute da vendere. 

Sarebbe interessante sottoporlo al siero della verita' ahahahahah  o mettere una taglia  per scoprire altro. Meglio non sapere.

Ormai  e'  andata così,  male ma così.

Del  resto  in quasi 40 anni non mi ha mai chiesto di cambiare o rimproverato qualcosa.  Mi ama, dice,  così come sono e da sempre, peccato si sia distratto a lungo  ahahahah!


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Se la moglie vi avesse beccati stai tranquilla che le cose non starebbero così tra voi due perché se eravate due anime gemelle ora stareste insieme e non a dirvi che a parte,il sesso non sareste mai potuti vivere un giorno insieme.
> Se mi piace scopare con te ma caratterialmente  mi fai cacare ,se sono nel baratro,due maledizioni magari te le mando.
> Ricorda che c'è un abisso tra le reazioni da scoperti a quelle occultate.
> Leggi cosa dice il nostro ARCI.Usato sicuro,se vuoi una macchina da scopare te la presento ....quello è il livello,ogni amante è semplicemente il trastullo fine a se stesso,finito il gioco amen


Non è che io abbia detto solo questo. Sicuramente penso che l'impulso iniziale nella ricerca normalmente sia la fuga da ciò che già si ha. Con tutti i corollari del caso. Assolutamente vero che non tutti i fedifraghi, se posti di fronte alla scelta perché scoperti, finiscono col tornare dalla moglie o dal marito. Dai e dai alla fine il tema che ricorre è sempre quello della scelta. Probabilmente si sceglie di giocare sporco perché non si è abbastanza onesti, abbastanza sicuri di sé, o magari anche perché non si vogliono troppe rotture di palle. Si sceglie di subire la vita da amanti perché si è soli oppure, indipendentemente da come se la si racconta, perché - tipica mentalità americana - se non ti ha scelto nessuno avrai qualche difetto di fabbrica. Poi la strada è sempre in salita per l'amante, ma non è assolutamente detto che si debba per forza essere da soli nel momento in cui incontri l'anima gemella.
Poi secondo me il fatto che tu trovi qualcuno che ti piace, te ne sbatti i coglioni del fatto che sia sposato/a e decidi che vuoi quella persona per te è una battaglia dura, ma non è che sia ingiusto combatterla. Anche perché mi dici chi cazzo lascerebbe il marito per l'amante senza un congruo periodo di prova? Le cinquanta sfumature sono sempre lì, in agguato


Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mai detto che lui caratterialmente mi faccia cagare se no visto che sono 6 anni che non scopiamo non ci scriveremmo tutti i giorni e non ci racconteremmo cose
> Semplicemente non eravamo fatti per una vita di coppia.
> Ci vogliamo bene e molto, lui resta una persona importante per me e io per lui.
> Semplicemente non scopiamo più
> ...


Vabbè ma che c'entra ormai lui per te un amico...

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> IO il  cardiologo, che non era affatto male,mannaggia non ricordo il nome,  l'ho liquidato al volo quando ho  capito che voleva altro.
> 
> Per non parlare di quello che voleva portarmi  ai Caraibi con il concord e camera singola, e sua figlia ragazzina.
> 
> ...


È altra cosa dal respingere profferte. 
L'occasione fa l'uomo ladro...Ops traditore e pure la donna.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ah ok,si,la schifa ma solo perché di riflesso schifa la situazione dove a piccoli passettini è finito e per aver capito a posteriori alcune mosse astute che tontamente aveva scambiato per altro.
> Le ho lette le mail di lei di due anni prima del fattaccio e vi assicuro che erano chiarissime,lui invece era convinto che fosse una povera ragazza circondata da cattivoni che chiedeva i suoi consigli saggi.......poi un giorno gli è saltato addosso.Deve essergli sembrata una cosa fighissima,una bella botta di autostima perché finché te la raccontano a parole magari hai il dubbio,con un bacio in bocca e una mano sulla patta nella stanza fotocopie del di lei ufficio i suoi intenti gli sono stati chiari.Un paio di mesi si è ancora fatto rincorrere ma si è sovrastimato nel misurare il suo autocontrollo.


Io tuo marito comincia a visualizzarlo tipo Homer Simpson. Certo che lo dipingi veramente come un coglione...

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il pentimento in sé ha una connotazione religiosa di offesa alle leggi divine. Ma la Misericordia è infinita e questo è significativo.
> Ci si pente delle conseguenze, non preventivate, per sé o gli altri. Ma se pentirsi diventa negare o eludere le ragioni delle scelte compiute non si affrontano e saranno causa di altre scelte di cui, poi, ci si potrà pentire.
> Voglio dire che se, come nella tua vicenda, la causa è stata il bisogno di riconoscimento e apprezzamento svilire l'amante è svilire chi lo ha apprezzato. Può anche essere. Se l'apprezzamento non era sincero, ma strumentale (mi sorprenderebbe. Da quando una donna ha bisogno di queste strategie per scopare?) rimarrebbe il bisogno, aggravato dalla delusione di un apprezzamento falso e L'umiliazione di averlo dovuto ammettere.


Mio marito infatti ha una grande delusione per il falso apprezzamento e per le cose pessime che mi ha detto lei sul suo conto .Mi ha detto che lui non ha creduto di essere importante per lei,ma che lei glielo ha fatto credere del tutto.Salvo poi denigrarlo all'inverosimile probabilmente per demolirlo e per il fatto che non sopportava che io non lo punissi in qualche modo. La prima frase di lei è stata "non credere alle cazzate che ti sta raccontando".Peccato che lui mi stesse dicendo che la colpa era solo sua (di lui) e che lei non c'entrava nulla ,di non prendermela con lei.La stronza invece dava per scontato che lui le stesse addossando le colpe e notare che il fatto delle mail con le mutande offerte sul piatto d'argento fina da due anni prima e l'assalto davanti alla fotocopiatrice non era ancora emerso ma lei era  convinta che lui mi avesse detto proprio delle due insistenze e del palese tentativo.Ergo dicendomi di non credere alle sue cazzate mi ha esortato a non credere alla di lei innocenza :rotfl:
Lei ci ha messo quasi due anni per convincerlo a suon di WOOW e fantomatiche consulenze lavorative di cui aveva sempre taaaanto bisogno.Ergo deduco che scoparselo non sia stato così facile per lei quindi in campo ha messo tutta l'artiglieria possibile,poi è implosa.Pazienza,mi dispiace tanto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io tuo marito comincia a visualizzarlo tipo Homer Simpson. Certo che lo dipingi veramente come un coglione...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Il bello è che nel suo habitat è tutt'altro.É fantastico ma deve far pace con il fatto che probabilmente certe situazioni non fanno per lui.
Tu dici di fiutare quella che vuole solo la stampella per riprendersi  da una separazione e cerca il sostituto o da quella che cerca la zattera per scappare dal suo matrimonio e accasarsi ,le fiuti e le eviti perché portano guai e non divertimento assicurato ecco,lui ha fatto il confidente,fagocitato da una che si è venduta in cerca di qualche scopata easy innamorata del marito che due giorni dopo odiava il marito e fantasticava sul naso che avrebbero avuto i figli fatti con mio marito.
Un po la fregatura che ti sei preso tu con tua moglie ,sei stato proprio coglione pure tu eh mio piccolo Homer:rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Mio marito infatti ha una grande delusione per il falso apprezzamento


Io è esattamente questo passaggio che non riesco a credere: cioè una tizia mi fa la corte spietata per due anni solleticando il mio ego lavorativo perché vuole il mio pisello, e io ci rimango male? Te lo dico con tutto il rispetto, ma tu sei cintura nera di lavaggio del cervello aggravato? Perché le opzioni sul tavolo sono solo due. O tuo marito è il genio della truffa e ha cucinato un discorso fatto apposta per farti digerire, oppure sei stata tu che lo hai talmente martellato mettendo in analisi ricostruttiva tutta la faccenda che gli hai messo il cervello in salamoia di estradiolo.
Poi che scopasse male, fosse una gattaccia passivo-aggressiva, forse la più brutta persona del mondo la tizia, ci posso anche credere.
Ma nel momento in cui scrivi che tuo marito ci è rimasto male perché lei lo aveva fatto sentire un capetto sul lavoro solo perché voleva sbatterselo è una cosa proprio fuori dalla logica maschile...


----------



## disincantata (4 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È altra cosa dal respingere profferte.
> L'occasione fa l'uomo ladro...Ops traditore e pure la donna.



Nel suo  caso tutto  servito su un piatto d'argento!  Persino la coincidenza con la mia pensione e meritata lunga vacanza!


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io tuo marito comincia a visualizzarlo tipo Homer Simpson. Certo che lo dipingi veramente come un coglione...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Mettiamola cosi,se metti un pesce ad arrampicarsi sull'albero con la scimmia a vederlo pare proprio un coglione impedito,se la partita la si gioca in acqua le cose cambiano e il coglione diventa la scimmia.
C'è chi è coglione in casa e chi lo è quanto si affaccia.C'est la vie


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Mettiamola cosi,se metti un pesce ad arrampicarsi sull'albero con la scimmia a vederlo pare proprio un coglione impedito,se la partita la si gioca in acqua le cose cambiano e il coglione diventa la scimmia.
> C'è chi è coglione in casa e chi lo è quanto si affaccia.C'est la vie


Io mi stavo riferendo a come lo dipingi tu....

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io è esattamente questo passaggio che non riesco a credere: cioè una tizia mi fa la corte spietata per due anni solleticando il mio ego lavorativo perché vuole il mio pisello, e io ci rimango male? Te lo dico con tutto il rispetto, ma tu sei cintura nera di lavaggio del cervello aggravato? Perché le opzioni sul tavolo sono solo due. O tuo marito è il genio della truffa e ha cucinato un discorso fatto apposta per farti digerire, oppure sei stata tu che lo hai talmente martellato mettendo in analisi ricostruttiva tutta la faccenda che gli hai messo il cervello in salamoia di estradiolo.
> Poi che scopasse male, fosse una gattaccia passivo-aggressiva, forse la più brutta persona del mondo la tizia, ci posso anche credere.
> Ma nel momento in cui scrivi che tuo marito ci è rimasto male perché lei lo aveva fatto sentire un capetto sul lavoro solo perché voleva sbatterselo è una cosa proprio fuori dalla logica maschile...



 'C'è rimasto male perché nel dopo lui non ha detto una sola parola contro di lei perché era convinto che con tutta l'importanza che lei gli faceva intendere di avere mai avrebbe immaginato che si sarebbe presa la briga di contattarmi per dirmi di lui le peggio cose ,ha colpito di brutto sotto la cintura anche dicendo cose surreali e palesemente false.
Non ci è rimasto affatto male per il fatto che per due anni lei cercasse il modo di scoparselo,anzi!


----------



## mistral (5 Ottobre 2016)

Ps.
Non tralasciamo il fatto che lei si professava innamorata e si arrabbiava perché lui non le diceva che l'amava ma "solo" ti voglio bene.Roba da dolescenti insomma.
Quando i di lei ti amo si sono sprecati lui ha meditato la fuga perché i presupposti erano altri ma visto che le scopate non riuscivano un gran che anziché scaricarlo  seduta stante la tizia ha ripiegato sull'ammmorree e la speranza di una ripresa


----------



## mistral (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io è esattamente questo passaggio che non riesco a credere: cioè una tizia mi fa la corte spietata per due anni solleticando il mio ego lavorativo perché vuole il mio pisello, e io ci rimango male? Te lo dico con tutto il rispetto, ma tu sei cintura nera di lavaggio del cervello aggravato? Perché le opzioni sul tavolo sono solo due. O tuo marito è il genio della truffa e ha cucinato un discorso fatto apposta per farti digerire, oppure sei stata tu che lo hai talmente martellato mettendo in analisi ricostruttiva tutta la faccenda che gli hai messo il cervello in salamoia di estradiolo.
> Poi che scopasse male, fosse una gattaccia passivo-aggressiva, forse la più brutta persona del mondo la tizia, ci posso anche credere.
> Ma nel momento in cui scrivi che tuo marito ci è rimasto male perché lei lo aveva fatto sentire un capetto sul lavoro solo perché voleva sbatterselo è una cosa proprio fuori dalla logica maschile...


Ps.
Non lavorano insieme ,lei viene pagata per lavorare esternamente per noi.Le consulenze che gli chiedeva spaziavano dal cosa rispondere alla suocera che vuole un nipote ,a "per favore vieni a casa mia da solo a tagliarmi l'erba  perché quel coglione di mio marito pensa solo al calcio",oppure aiutami a localizzare mio marito perché la sera va al casinò ....tutte consulenze indispensabili come puoi notare o anche quella....mi stanno suonando alla porta (11 di sera) e ho tanta paura.Scuse e scusette incessanti che a lui la facevano apparire tanto fragile.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ps.
> Non lavorano insieme ,lei viene pagata per lavorare esternamente per noi.Le consulenze che gli chiedeva spaziavano dal cosa rispondere alla suocera che vuole un nipote ,a "per favore vieni a casa mia da solo a tagliarmi l'erba  perché quel coglione di mio marito pensa solo al calcio",oppure aiutami a localizzare mio marito perché la sera va al casinò ....tutte consulenze indispensabili come puoi notare o anche quella....mi stanno suonando alla porta (11 di sera) e ho tanta paura.Scuse e scusette incessanti che a lui la facevano apparire tanto fragile.


...

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (5 Ottobre 2016)

E di conseguenza....come sei Figo tu che del calcio te ne freghi,come hai tagliato bene l'erba,se tu fossi qui non avrei paura,(magari chiama tuo marito che fai prima) ..mia suocera è,proprio stronza meno male che tu mi fai ragionare:sonar:
Ora hai capito perché nonostante ci sia cascato gli si smosciava ?:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2016)

Quoto [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] è quello che hanno espresso i medesimi concetti a vita sull'argomento 
Inutile che riscrivo le stesse cose 

Solo un appunto sul fatto che nel mio caso lui sia ora solo un amico
É solo un amico non per volontà di nessuno dei due. Ha deciso il destino per noi e possiamo solo adeguarci


----------



## Skorpio (5 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai una cosa? Io non credo proprio che chi tradisce si penta del tradimento, può essere davvero disperato per le conseguenze che pensava che non ci sarebbero mai state, nascondendo tutto accuratamente, ma il tradimento gli è piaciuto. E negare questo è occultare le ragioni che hanno portato a tradire.


Per la mia esperienza diretta, devo confermare questa ipotesi.

Nel mio caso la scoperta da parte mia di lei,  la paragonai ad una sorta di "coito interruptus" per le modalità con cui avvenne

Ho la certezza che quel coito venne portato a termine diverso tempo dopo.

Io in quel momento mi scoprii completamente gelido e schermato

Non mi va di parlarne oltre, ma.. Cosi fu


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai una cosa? Io non credo proprio che chi tradisce si penta del tradimento, può essere davvero disperato per le conseguenze che pensava che non ci sarebbero mai state, nascondendo tutto accuratamente, ma il tradimento gli è piaciuto. E negare questo è occultare le ragioni che hanno portato a tradire.


mah.... dipende da cosa ti ha portato a tradire. Se tradisci perché sei convinto di vivere nella merda e poi, con una bella musata contro la dura realtà, capisci che fuori è peggio hai voglia se ti penti. Tradire  spesso non piace. Anche soprattutto per la quintalata di sensi di colpa che si portano appresso certi soggetti.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> E di conseguenza....come sei Figo tu che del calcio te ne freghi,come hai tagliato bene l'erba,se tu fossi qui non avrei paura,(magari chiama tuo marito che fai prima) ..mia suocera è,proprio stronza meno male che tu mi fai ragionare:sonar:
> Ora hai capito perché nonostante ci sia cascato gli si smosciava ?:carneval:


Non mi convince. Ma la vita è tua. L'impressione che ne ricavo è quella di un'analisi artificiale di fatti, sentimenti e situazioni ricostruita ad uso e consumo vostro. Non è che la verità sia sempre un bene, figurati, stiamo su un forum dei traditori e traditi...

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] è quello che hanno espresso i medesimi concetti a vita sull'argomento
> Inutile che riscrivo le stesse cose
> 
> Solo un appunto sul fatto che nel mio caso lui sia ora solo un amico
> É solo un amico non per volontà di nessuno dei due. Ha deciso il destino per noi e possiamo solo adeguarci


Cancro alla prostata? Perché detta così non mi aspetto niente di meno

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Cancro alla prostata? Perché detta così non mi aspetto niente di meno
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Molto peggio...


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ps.
> Non lavorano insieme ,lei viene pagata per lavorare esternamente per noi.Le consulenze che gli chiedeva spaziavano dal cosa rispondere alla suocera che vuole un nipote ,a "per favore vieni a casa mia da solo a tagliarmi l'erba  perché quel coglione di mio marito pensa solo al calcio",oppure aiutami a localizzare mio marito perché la sera va al casinò ....tutte consulenze indispensabili come puoi notare o anche quella....mi stanno suonando alla porta (11 di sera) e ho tanta paura.Scuse e scusette incessanti che a lui la facevano apparire tanto fragile.


Be' chiedere all'amante di tagliare l'erba del pratino non mi sembra dimostrazione di fragilità ma piuttosto opportunismo 
come pure localizzare il marito :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> E di conseguenza....come sei Figo tu che del calcio te ne freghi,come hai tagliato bene l'erba,se tu fossi qui non avrei paura,(magari chiama tuo marito che fai prima) ..mia suocera è,proprio stronza meno male che tu mi fai ragionare:sonar:
> Ora hai capito perché nonostante ci sia cascato gli si smosciava ?:carneval:


In effetti bell'amante pallosa


----------



## Divì (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non mi convince. Ma la vita è tua. *L'impressione che ne ricavo è quella di un'analisi artificiale di fatti, sentimenti e situazioni ricostruita ad uso e consumo vostro.* Non è che la verità sia sempre un bene, figurati, stiamo su un forum dei traditori e traditi...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Quoto, in particolare il neretto. Io però penso che la verità sia un bene, anche se dura da digerire.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai una cosa? Io non credo proprio che chi tradisce si penta del tradimento, può essere davvero disperato per le conseguenze che pensava che non ci sarebbero mai state, nascondendo tutto accuratamente, ma il tradimento gli è piaciuto. E negare questo è occultare le ragioni che hanno portato a tradire.


Su questo concordo anche io 
il tradimento è una scelta non un'imposizione, chi sceglie di tradire lo fa perché si sente pronto e l'idea lo affascina 
poi certo qualcuno se viene scoperto comincia a dire " è stato lui/lei che mi pressava ed ho ceduto" cercando di dipingere l'amante come il diavolo tentatore ma ovvio che se si fosse convinti di dire no, sarebbe no, punto.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non mi convince. Ma la vita è tua. L'impressione che ne ricavo è quella di un'analisi artificiale di fatti, sentimenti e situazioni ricostruita ad uso e consumo vostro. Non è che la verità sia sempre un bene, figurati, stiamo su un forum dei traditori e traditi...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


In che senso ? Per salvaguardare il loro rapporto dici che hanno creato nell'amante la figura negativa ? 
Mi interessa il tuo punto di vista


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se pensi che stai facendo una minchiata non la fai.
> Non è che realizzi che r una minchiata quando ti sgamano e fino al giorno prima non lo sapevi
> Cioè se ci dcopi una volta realizzi che è una minchiata e ti tiri indietro.
> È già va Be non capisco ma mi adeguo
> ...


Infatti. Come fa ??


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In che senso ? Per salvaguardare il loro rapporto dici che hanno creato nell'amante la figura negativa ?
> Mi interessa il tuo punto di vista


più o meno. Ma sarebbe lunga e molto stronza nei confronti di Mistral. A me di diventare Oscuro 2.0 non va. Non sono un dogmatico.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (5 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> più o meno. Ma sarebbe lunga e molto stronza nei confronti di Mistral. A me di diventare Oscuro 2.0 non va. Non sono un dogmatico.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


E' la famosa dinamica del "vestito di merda"

Se io e te siamo in forte conflitto, ma abbiamo un intimo forte interesse a trovare accordo, dobbiamo trovar qualcuno verso cui tirar la merda che vorremmo gettarci addosso. 

Vale in politica, in economia, nelle relazioni commerciali e anche umane in genere


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E' la famosa dinamica del "vestito di merda"
> 
> Se io e te siamo in forte conflitto, ma abbiamo un intimo forte interesse a trovare accordo, dobbiamo trovar qualcuno verso cui tirar la merda che vorremmo gettarci addosso.
> 
> Vale in politica, in economia, nelle relazioni commerciali e anche umane in genere


Niente unisce la famiglia come una bella guerra da combattere?

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Divì (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Niente unisce la famiglia come una bella guerra da combattere?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


È la teoria sociologica alla base del l'esperimento scolastico raccontato nel film "l'onda" (die Welle)

Da vedere e far vedere.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> più o meno. Ma sarebbe lunga e molto stronza nei confronti di Mistral. A me di diventare Oscuro 2.0 non va. Non sono un dogmatico.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk





Skorpio ha detto:


> E' la famosa dinamica del "vestito di merda"
> 
> Se io e te siamo in forte conflitto, ma abbiamo un intimo forte interesse a trovare accordo, dobbiamo trovar qualcuno verso cui tirar la merda che vorremmo gettarci addosso.
> 
> Vale in politica, in economia, nelle relazioni commerciali e anche umane in genere


Si, in effetti è una dinamica che si riscontra ma devo dire che nella coppia il ruolo tradito e traditore l'ho visto in genere distaccato da questo tipo di dinamica, nel senso che il tradito generalmente dice al traditore " non raccontartela" 
Firmato tradita


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Niente unisce la famiglia come una bella guerra da combattere?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


E qui possiamo allargare il concetto di famiglia 

ovvio io che se si trova un nemico in comune anche le diverse posizioni diventano coese per necessità, per raggiungere uno scopo


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> È la teoria sociologica alla base del l'esperimento scolastico raccontato nel film "l'onda" (die Welle)
> 
> Da vedere e far vedere.


grazie della segnalazione :up:


----------



## Skorpio (5 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Niente unisce la famiglia come una bella guerra da combattere?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


La famiglia e .. Molto altro.

A volte il nemico è quasi "necessario" e lo si crea artificialmente, o anche con la sola fantasia.

Vogliamo pensare al "comunismo" più cupo evocato da Berlusconi ai tempi d'oro x unire tanti pezzi di "destra" che nulla hanno a che spartirsi, se non rancore e malcelata sopportazione?..


----------



## Divì (5 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La famiglia e .. Molto altro.
> 
> A volte il nemico è quasi "necessario" e lo si crea artificialmente, o anche con la sola fantasia.
> 
> Vogliamo pensare al "comunismo" più cupo evocato da Berlusconi ai tempi d'oro x unire tanti pezzi di "destra" che nulla hanno a che spartirsi, se non rancore e malcelata sopportazione?..


Unisce più un comune nemico che il senso di fratellanza, a volte. Anche se i neuroni specchio lo negano.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Unisce più un comune nemico che il senso di fratellanza, a volte. Anche se i neuroni specchio lo negano.


:up:

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Unisce più un comune nemico che il senso di fratellanza, a volte. Anche se i neuroni specchio lo negano.


Verissimo :up: non a caso ci si son costruite guerre con questo concetto


----------



## Skorpio (5 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Divì ha detto:


> Unisce più un comune nemico che il senso di fratellanza, a volte. Anche se i neuroni specchio lo negano.


Assolutamente si.

E infatti una generica figura di "amante" (tornando in tema) direi che in teoria è un nemico quasi "naturale" della famiglia altrui,  in prospettiva, a seconda con chi si confonde, e a seconda delle evoluzioni che ha la storia.

Un ottimo candidato, diciamo 

Anche se spesso non ci incastra una sega..


----------



## marietto (5 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai una cosa? Io non credo proprio che chi  tradisce si penta del tradimento, può essere davvero disperato per le  conseguenze che pensava che non ci sarebbero mai state, nascondendo  tutto accuratamente, ma il tradimento gli è piaciuto. E negare questo è  occultare le ragioni che hanno portato a tradire.


Mmmm...  No, per me non è così... Ci si pente del tradimento perchè abbiamo  tradito noi stessi, i nostri valori, la nostra filosofia di vita, e  questo può essere vero anche se l'atto in sè ci è piaciuto. Il pentirsi  delle conseguenze non lo chiamerei pentimento, ma piuttosto rimpianto...

La  differenza, secondo me, è che il primo ci porta a cercare di evitare di  ripetere quello che si è fatto, anche se era piacevole, mentre il  secondo può anche portarci semplicemente a farci più furbi e ad evitare  di farsi beccare al prossimo giro, perchè non si tratta più di evitare  l'atto in sè, ma solo le sue conseguenze.

Per me riconoscere la  differenza tra pentimento e rimpianto, o ritenere di averla  riconosciuta, è essenziale al decidere se riconciliarsi o meno. Perchè, e  su questo sono d'accordo con te, il pentimento è raro.

Per  questo motivo pur essendo stato beneficiario di una riconciliazione, io  sono abbastanza restio a consigliare di riprovarci (sto parlando di una  riconciliazione effettiva, al cercare di tornare coppia, non allo stare  insieme per crescere i figli, che è cosa diversa).

Se la pensassi  effettivamente come hai scritto, consiglierei a tappeto a tutti i  traditi un bel calcio nel culo del/della fedifrago/a, perchè si  riaffiderebbero a qualcuno che tornerà a certe attività non appena avrà  trovato un modo di farla franca che gli sembra sicuro. 

...

Cerco di spiegarmi meglio con un esempio:

Quando  cominciai le superiori, venivo da sette anni di scuola dalle suore. La  scuola pubblica a fine anni 70 era tutto un fiorire di scioperi e  manifestazioni che però avevano ormai perso il significato politico che  avevano alcuni anni prima, ma erano spesso principalmente una scusa per  saltare scuola, con quattro gatti che si presentavano effettivamente in  assemblea.

Mia mamma era piuttosto confusa da questa situazione,  ma visto che si trattava di evitarmi un giorno in classe da solo,  l'avevo convinta abbastanza rapidamente a firmarmi le giustificazioni  senza discutere troppo.

Un giorno saltai scuola per conto mio,  passando la giornata a spassarmela per il centro, e poi fingendo un  inesistente sciopero e ottenendo da mia madre la giustificazione.

Lo  rifeci altre due volte. Non fui beccato, quindi non ebbi conseguenze e  trascorsi mattinate piacevoli al posto di giorni di scuola.
Però mi sentivo una merda. E questo sentimento aumentò al punto che smisi completamente di comportarmi così.
Perchè  ero pentito, perchè non era così che mi vedevo e volevo essere, perchè  oltre ad imbrogliare chi mi voleva bene, avevo tradito me stesso. Non  perchè mi dispiacesse per conseguenze che non c'erano state.

Quindi io penso che il pentimento esista per se stesso. non necessariamente per le conseguenza che porta la scoperta.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Mmmm...  No, per me non è così... Ci si pente del tradimento perchè abbiamo  tradito noi stessi, i nostri valori, la nostra filosofia di vita, e  questo può essere vero anche se l'atto in sè ci è piaciuto. Il pentirsi  delle conseguenze non lo chiamerei pentimento, ma piuttosto rimpianto...
> 
> La  differenza, secondo me, è che il primo ci porta a cercare di evitare di  ripetere quello che si è fatto, anche se era piacevole, mentre il  secondo può anche portarci semplicemente a farci più furbi e ad evitare  di farsi beccare al prossimo giro, perchè non si tratta più di evitare  l'atto in sè, ma solo le sue conseguenze.
> 
> ...


 [MENTION=3672]ali[/MENTION]as leggi


----------



## Skorpio (5 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



marietto ha detto:


> Mmmm...  No, per me non è così... Ci si pente del tradimento perchè abbiamo  tradito noi stessi, i nostri valori, la nostra filosofia di vita, e  questo può essere vero anche se l'atto in sè ci è piaciuto. Il pentirsi  delle conseguenze non lo chiamerei pentimento, ma piuttosto rimpianto...
> 
> La  differenza, secondo me, è che il primo ci porta a cercare di evitare di  ripetere quello che si è fatto, anche se era piacevole, mentre il  secondo può anche portarci semplicemente a farci più furbi e ad evitare  di farsi beccare al prossimo giro, perchè non si tratta più di evitare  l'atto in sè, ma solo le sue conseguenze.
> 
> ...


Direi che questo è decisamente un percorso più "sano"

L ho fatto, mi è piaciuto
L ho rifatto, insomma...
L ho rifatto, ma no dai.. Non ha senso

Il problema è quando il pentimento coincide "occasionalmente" con la perdita del controllo della faccenda, o perché sgamati (controllo interno, tra le mura domestiche) o perché l amante "sbrocca" (ingestibilita' sopravvenuta del controllo della relazione extra)


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Mmmm...  No, per me non è così... Ci si pente del tradimento perchè abbiamo  tradito noi stessi, i nostri valori, la nostra filosofia di vita, e  questo può essere vero anche se l'atto in sè ci è piaciuto. Il pentirsi  delle conseguenze non lo chiamerei pentimento, ma piuttosto rimpianto...
> 
> La  differenza, secondo me, è che il primo ci porta a cercare di evitare di  ripetere quello che si è fatto, anche se era piacevole, mentre il  secondo può anche portarci semplicemente a farci più furbi e ad evitare  di farsi beccare al prossimo giro, perchè non si tratta più di evitare  l'atto in sè, ma solo le sue conseguenze.


Il punto è che non è mai del tutto chiaro se si ha di fronte una persona autenticamente 'pentita'.

Cerco di spiegarmi meglio con un esempio:

Quando  cominciai le superiori, venivo da sette anni di scuola dalle suore. La  scuola pubblica a fine anni 70 era tutto un fiorire di scioperi e  manifestazioni che però avevano ormai perso il significato politico che  avevano alcuni anni prima, ma erano spesso principalmente una scusa per  saltare scuola, con quattro gatti che si presentavano effettivamente in  assemblea.

Mia mamma era piuttosto confusa da questa situazione,  ma visto che si trattava di evitarmi un giorno in classe da solo,  l'avevo convinta abbastanza rapidamente a firmarmi le giustificazioni  senza discutere troppo.

Un giorno saltai scuola per conto mio,  passando la giornata a spassarmela per il centro, e poi fingendo un  inesistente sciopero e ottenendo da mia madre la giustificazione.

Lo  rifeci altre due volte. Non fui beccato, quindi non ebbi conseguenze e  trascorsi mattinate piacevoli al posto di giorni di scuola.
Però mi sentivo una merda. E questo sentimento aumentò al punto che smisi completamente di comportarmi così.
Perchè  ero pentito, perchè non era così che mi vedevo e volevo essere, perchè  oltre ad imbrogliare chi mi voleva bene, avevo tradito me stesso. Non  perchè mi dispiacesse per conseguenze che non c'erano state.

Quindi io penso che il pentimento esista per se stesso. non necessariamente per le conseguenza che porta la scoperta.[/QUOTE]

Capisci bene che quella consapevolezza, a quell'età, è più unica che rara ?
Ho fatto filone anche io a scuola (anche con la scusa dello sciopero), ma il fatto di sentirmi una merda era all'epoca adeguatamente bilanciato dalla vigliacca soddisfazione d'aver evitato una possibile - e catastrofica - interrogazione...
Perciò, fare filone consisteva sostanzialmente nel rimandare di qualche giorno una figuraccia.
Naturalmente, mi dicevo - senza neanche troppa convinzione - che il pomeriggio avrei studiato, e che mi sarei presentato a scuola preparato, onde evitare di dover saltare di nascosto un altro giorno di scuola.
Però magari non andava così, non sempre almeno ; magari le promesse del mattino svanivano nel pomeriggio tra una telefonata con un amico, una partita di tennis e l'ascolto di un disco. Si arrivava a sera e la domanda era : 'domani che faccio ? Se ci vado e mi interroga sono fottuto'. Per cui, delle due l'una : o ci si presentava a scuola sperando di farla franca, o si faceva di nuovo filone, rimandando sine die la preparazione.
Questo meccanismo è esattamente lo stesso per molti traditori.
Tradisco, però domani smetto, basta con questa storia, non mi porterà a nulla, solo casini, e poi dài, non si fa, non è giusto. Poi basta un sms dell'amante e tutti questi bei propositi vanno a puttane.


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Mmmm...  No, per me non è così... Ci si pente del tradimento perchè abbiamo  tradito noi stessi, i nostri valori, la nostra filosofia di vita, e  questo può essere vero anche se l'atto in sè ci è piaciuto. Il pentirsi  delle conseguenze non lo chiamerei pentimento, ma piuttosto rimpianto...
> 
> La  differenza, secondo me, è che il primo ci porta a cercare di evitare di  ripetere quello che si è fatto, anche se era piacevole, mentre il  secondo può anche portarci semplicemente a farci più furbi e ad evitare  di farsi beccare al prossimo giro, perchè non si tratta più di evitare  l'atto in sè, ma solo le sue conseguenze.


Il punto è che non è mai del tutto chiaro se si ha di fronte una persona autenticamente 'pentita'.



marietto ha detto:


> Cerco di spiegarmi meglio con un esempio:
> 
> Quando  cominciai le superiori, venivo da sette anni di scuola dalle suore. La  scuola pubblica a fine anni 70 era tutto un fiorire di scioperi e  manifestazioni che però avevano ormai perso il significato politico che  avevano alcuni anni prima, ma erano spesso principalmente una scusa per  saltare scuola, con quattro gatti che si presentavano effettivamente in  assemblea.
> 
> ...


Capisci bene che quella consapevolezza, a quell'età, è più unica che rara ?
Ho fatto filone anche io a scuola (anche con la scusa dello sciopero), ma il fatto di sentirmi una merda era all'epoca adeguatamente bilanciato dalla vigliacca soddisfazione d'aver evitato una possibile - e catastrofica - interrogazione...
Perciò, fare filone consisteva sostanzialmente nel rimandare di qualche giorno una figuraccia.
Naturalmente, mi dicevo - senza neanche troppa convinzione - che il pomeriggio avrei studiato, e che mi sarei presentato a scuola preparato, onde evitare di dover saltare di nascosto un altro giorno di scuola.
Però magari non andava così, non sempre almeno ; magari le promesse del mattino svanivano nel pomeriggio tra una telefonata con un amico, una partita di tennis e l'ascolto di un disco. Si arrivava a sera e la domanda era : 'domani che faccio ? Se ci vado e mi interroga sono fottuto'. Per cui, delle due l'una : o ci si presentava a scuola sperando di farla franca, o si faceva di nuovo filone, rimandando sine die la preparazione.
Questo meccanismo è esattamente lo stesso per molti traditori.
Tradisco, però domani smetto, basta con questa storia, non mi porterà a nulla, solo casini, e poi dài, non si fa, non è giusto. Poi basta un sms dell'amante e tutti questi bei propositi vanno a puttane.


----------



## mistral (5 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In che senso ? Per salvaguardare il loro rapporto dici che hanno creato nell'amante la figura negativa ?
> Mi interessa il tuo punto di vista


Ma che figura negativa avrei cucito addosso all'amante scusate?
Sono stata così carina con lei.Le ho anche dato la mia benedizione e l'augurio di trovare qualcosa di meglio vista la cacca che gettava sul suo amante che fino a 24 ore prima gli piaceva tanto.Si è pure messa a piangere e mi ha detto che sono una donna speciale ,che merito il meglio e che lei non sarebbe stata in grado di reagire  come me...Forse qui è sfuggito che quella che due secondi dopo la scoperta ha bloccato l'amante su telefono sui social e mail è stata lei è non mio marito che anzi,l'ha difesa pur sapendo che non era esattamente stato lui a marcarla stretta per due anni e ad insistere .Nonostante tutto si è beccato del morto di figa,dell'impotente del lagnoso dello stalker del"uomini così meglio perderli che trovarli"(ma perderlo chissà perché le ha fatto venire il rodimento di culetto)è andata avanti un mese e ci ha riprovato dopo tre mesi, il tutto senza che lui abbia più detto una parola a lei dopo che le aveva comunicato che tra loro era finita.Lui si è sempre rimproverato di essersi alla fine fatto trascinare(sicuramente con piacere) ma mai ha detto che fosse colpa di lei.
Il fatto che io la sfanculi qui e anche davanti a mio marito alla luce di cose assurde di cui sono a conoscenza che significato ha,che non ho rispetto di lei? Ma io non ho alcun rispetto per lei anzi,mi provoca pure un sottile godimento la vita di merda che fa credendosi la figa mangiauomini sapendo che la massima frase arrapante che dice è "Pisellami tutta"? La stessa frase che io dico al mio cane quando si pisella scarpe e peluche :rotfl:E non dovrei ridere?
Dovrei invidiare una donna sulla quarantina che vuole un figlio ma non dal marito perché lei ha un nasone imbarazzante e suo marito pure e immaginava un figlio con il nasino di mio marito?No grazie anche perché non credo che a lei e al marito il naso sia cresciuto dopo il matrimonio .Rendiamoci conto dello spessore della signora di cui dovrei avere stima e rispetto.La stima e il rispetto lo può avere mio marito per lei ma non io.Lo schifo mio marito lo prova per ciò che LUI ha fatto con lei visto che certe sfumature lo lasciavano perplesso anche durante e non solo dopo ma mai ha detto a lei o pensato che LEI facesse schifo tranne quando insisteva per scopare nel lettone dal quale un ora prima si era alzato il marito e quando le raccontava con dovizia di particolari la loro vita sessuale denigrando il povero cornuto ignaro.
Dite che non ho rispettato il galateo? meglio magari rispettare gli impegni di coppia così non si deve essere cattivoni con amanti di sorta.
Se l'amante fossi io rispetterei il mio turno della macchina del fango con coerenza senza fare capricci non ho problemi ad accollarmi le responsabilità delle mie gesta.


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Direi che questo è decisamente un percorso più "sano"
> 
> L ho fatto, mi è piaciuto
> L ho rifatto, insomma...
> L ho rifatto, ma no dai.. Non ha senso


Così ho fatto io quando avevo l'amante.



Skorpio ha detto:


> Il problema è quando il pentimento coincide "occasionalmente" con la perdita del controllo della faccenda, o perché sgamati (controllo interno, tra le mura domestiche) o perché l amante "sbrocca" (ingestibilita' sopravvenuta del controllo della relazione extra)


In quel caso c'è poco da pentirsi.
Si è stati sgamati. Punto. Il pentimento che segue uno sgamo è quanto di più falso e inautentico ci sia sulla faccia della terra.
Può esserci sincero dispiacere nel vedere il tradito soffrire, ma il pentimento che segue una 'scoperta' non è mai autenticamente tale. E' semplicemente la rabbia che scaturisce dall'essere stati scoperti e dalla consapevolezza che si è in torto.


----------



## mistral (5 Ottobre 2016)

Mi avete fatto venire un dubbio ed ho controllato.Niente,a distanza di tre anni il lupo mannaro (mio marito ) è ancora bloccato da lei su Facebook ,telefono e whatsapp.Invece io no .Dite che avrà paura che dopo averlo stalkerato lei per due anni adesso ci voglia provare lui?:rotfl:


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Dovrei invidiare una donna sulla quarantina che vuole un figlio ma non dal marito perché lei ha un nasone imbarazzante e suo marito pure e immaginava un figlio con il nasino di mio marito?


Neanche Eichmann...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Così ho fatto io quando avevo l'amante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Skorpio (5 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



mistral ha detto:


> Mi avete fatto venire un dubbio ed ho controllato.Niente,a distanza di tre anni il lupo mannaro (mio marito ) è ancora bloccato da lei su Facebook ,telefono e whatsapp.Invece io no .Dite che avrà paura che dopo averlo stalkerato lei per due anni adesso ci voglia provare lui?:rotfl:


Ma no.. 
Si cerca di portare le singole esperienze, e di esplorare insieme le ragioni che bloccano o innescano certi comportamenti... Ognuno x se


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Neanche Eichmann...


ahhh..  lei è na cozza..  ecco perché  si è pentito

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (5 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Così ho fatto io quando avevo l'amante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io infatti penso che l esperienza sia decisiva a livello di consapevolezza, almeno x me

Ovvio che uno non si fa una amante nella ambito di un curioso percorso formativo, ma col senno di poi, potrei dire che è "formazione" di se

Io ho avuto 2 opportunità di avere una amante classica in loco. La classica situazione del giovedì o del lunedì..

Dopo 2 settimane sono letteralmente scoppiato, mi era impossibile, insostenibile.


----------



## marietto (5 Ottobre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il punto è che non è mai del tutto chiaro se si ha di fronte una persona autenticamente 'pentita'.


Certo, capirlo è un processo che può prendere mesi e non è detto che alla fine si capisca...




Jim Cain ha detto:


> Capisci bene che quella consapevolezza, a quell'età, è più unica che rara ?


Non hai la consapevolezza, sai che la situazione dovrebbe essere perfetta, eppure hai nello stomaco quella sensazione che ti dice che non è vero.

Dopo un po' di tempo e magari dopo averci riprovato ti rendi conto che "quel comportamento" ti fa stare male.

Poi l'analisi, le virgole e i punti arrivano nel tempo...




Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ho fatto filone anche io a scuola (anche con la scusa dello sciopero), ma il fatto di sentirmi una merda era all'epoca adeguatamente bilanciato dalla vigliacca soddisfazione d'aver evitato una possibile - e catastrofica - interrogazione...
> Perciò, fare filone consisteva sostanzialmente nel rimandare di qualche giorno una figuraccia.
> Naturalmente, mi dicevo - senza neanche troppa convinzione - che il pomeriggio avrei studiato, e che mi sarei presentato a scuola preparato, onde evitare di dover saltare di nascosto un altro giorno di scuola.
> Però magari non andava così, non sempre almeno ; magari le promesse del mattino svanivano nel pomeriggio tra una telefonata con un amico, una partita di tennis e l'ascolto di un disco. Si arrivava a sera e la domanda era : 'domani che faccio ? Se ci vado e mi interroga sono fottuto'. Per cui, delle due l'una : o ci si presentava a scuola sperando di farla franca, o si faceva di nuovo filone, rimandando sine die la preparazione.
> ...


Beh, alla fine siamo esseri umani, a volte riusciamo a essere fermi nelle nostre convinzioni, altre volte un po' meno.
Certo, la colpa è comunque nostra e sono sempre nostre scelte e di conseguenza nostre responsabilità, ma a volte non abbiamo proprio saldo il controllo sulle nostre scelte. Questo non le rende meno nostre, intendiamoci, ma fossimo in grado di decidere sempre per il meglio o per quelle che sono le nostre convinzioni, saremmo perfetti. Ma non lo siamo...


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma che figura negativa avrei cucito addosso all'amante scusate?
> Sono stata così carina con lei.Le ho anche dato la mia benedizione e l'augurio di trovare qualcosa di meglio vista la cacca che gettava sul suo amante che fino a 24 ore prima gli piaceva tanto.Si è pure messa a piangere e mi ha detto che sono una donna speciale ,che merito il meglio e che lei non sarebbe stata in grado di reagire  come me...Forse qui è sfuggito che quella che due secondi dopo la scoperta ha bloccato l'amante su telefono sui social e mail è stata lei è non mio marito che anzi,l'ha difesa pur sapendo che non era esattamente stato lui a marcarla stretta per due anni e ad insistere .Nonostante tutto si è beccato del morto di figa,dell'impotente del lagnoso dello stalker del"uomini così meglio perderli che trovarli"(ma perderlo chissà perché le ha fatto venire il rodimento di culetto)è andata avanti un mese e ci ha riprovato dopo tre mesi, il tutto senza che lui abbia più detto una parola a lei dopo che le aveva comunicato che tra loro era finita.Lui si è sempre rimproverato di essersi alla fine fatto trascinare(sicuramente con piacere) ma mai ha detto che fosse colpa di lei.
> Il fatto che io la sfanculi qui e anche davanti a mio marito alla luce di cose assurde di cui sono a conoscenza che significato ha,che non ho rispetto di lei? Ma io non ho alcun rispetto per lei anzi,mi provoca pure un sottile godimento la vita di merda che fa credendosi la figa mangiauomini sapendo che la massima frase arrapante che dice è "Pisellami tutta"? La stessa frase che io dico al mio cane quando si pisella scarpe e peluche :rotfl:E non dovrei ridere?
> Dovrei invidiare una donna sulla quarantina che vuole un figlio ma non dal marito perché lei ha un nasone imbarazzante e suo marito pure e immaginava un figlio con il nasino di mio marito?No grazie anche perché non credo che a lei e al marito il naso sia cresciuto dopo il matrimonio .Rendiamoci conto dello spessore della signora di cui dovrei avere stima e rispetto.La stima e il rispetto lo può avere mio marito per lei ma non io.Lo schifo mio marito lo prova per ciò che LUI ha fatto con lei visto che certe sfumature lo lasciavano perplesso anche durante e non solo dopo ma mai ha detto a lei o pensato che LEI facesse schifo tranne quando insisteva per scopare nel lettone dal quale un ora prima si era alzato il marito e quando le raccontava con dovizia di particolari la loro vita sessuale denigrando il povero cornuto ignaro.
> ...


Diciamo che il concetto era : raccontandovi l'evoluzione del tradimento, focalizzando i suoi comportamenti, ritrovate una sintonia, potrebbe essere una strada


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma che figura negativa avrei cucito addosso all'amante scusate?
> Sono stata così carina con lei.Le ho anche dato la mia benedizione e l'augurio di trovare qualcosa di meglio vista la cacca che gettava sul suo amante che fino a 24 ore prima gli piaceva tanto.Si è pure messa a piangere e mi ha detto che sono una donna speciale ,che merito il meglio e che lei non sarebbe stata in grado di reagire  come me...Forse qui è sfuggito che quella che due secondi dopo la scoperta ha bloccato l'amante su telefono sui social e mail è stata lei è non mio marito che anzi,l'ha difesa pur sapendo che non era esattamente stato lui a marcarla stretta per due anni e ad insistere .Nonostante tutto si è beccato del morto di figa,dell'impotente del lagnoso dello stalker del"uomini così meglio perderli che trovarli"(ma perderlo chissà perché le ha fatto venire il rodimento di culetto)è andata avanti un mese e ci ha riprovato dopo tre mesi, il tutto senza che lui abbia più detto una parola a lei dopo che le aveva comunicato che tra loro era finita.Lui si è sempre rimproverato di essersi alla fine fatto trascinare(sicuramente con piacere) ma mai ha detto che fosse colpa di lei.
> Il fatto che io la sfanculi qui e anche davanti a mio marito alla luce di cose assurde di cui sono a conoscenza che significato ha,che non ho rispetto di lei? Ma io non ho alcun rispetto per lei anzi,mi provoca pure un sottile godimento la vita di merda che fa credendosi la figa mangiauomini sapendo che la massima frase arrapante che dice è "Pisellami tutta"? La stessa frase che io dico al mio cane quando si pisella scarpe e peluche :rotfl:E non dovrei ridere?
> Dovrei invidiare una donna sulla quarantina che vuole un figlio ma non dal marito perché lei ha un nasone imbarazzante e suo marito pure e immaginava un figlio con il nasino di mio marito?No grazie anche perché non credo che a lei e al marito il naso sia cresciuto dopo il matrimonio .Rendiamoci conto dello spessore della signora di cui dovrei avere stima e rispetto.La stima e il rispetto lo può avere mio marito per lei ma non io.Lo schifo mio marito lo prova per ciò che LUI ha fatto con lei visto che certe sfumature lo lasciavano perplesso anche durante e non solo dopo ma mai ha detto a lei o pensato che LEI facesse schifo tranne quando insisteva per scopare nel lettone dal quale un ora prima si era alzato il marito e quando le raccontava con dovizia di particolari la loro vita sessuale denigrando il povero cornuto ignaro.
> ...


No io dico semplicemente che questa faccenda dell'amante soggetto agente che si affaccenda per riprodursi con tuo marito a tutti i costi, e tuo marito povera vittima ignara ed inconsapevole che alla fine cede ma solo perché la signora gli ha talmente massaggiato l'ego, e gliela talmente fatta annusare che non si capisce dove finiscono i peli del naso di tuo marito e cominciano quelli pubici dell'amante mi pare una ricostruzione fasulla e consolatoria. Cioè io questo mondo di mariti coglioni completamente inebetiti tanto fighi sul lavoro quanto incapaci di comprendere le più evidenti situazioni, un amante passivo aggressiva talmente pitonata che sarebbe scappare anche il marito della Santanchè, il tutto capeggiato da una moglie olimpica talmente superiore, risolta, in pace con se stessa da non punire il marito, commiserare l'amante, e uscirne addirittura meglio di prima mi sembra uscita da un romanzetto harmony. Poi se ti è andata così secondo me vi conviene acchiappare i geni di tutti e tre e far brevettare il DNA perché con le molecole del vostro sangue ci possiamo tirar fuori tutta una nuova linea di psicofarmaci. I soldi del brevetto li anticipo io in cambio del 25% dei profitti

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (5 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> No io dico semplicemente che questa faccenda dell'amante soggetto agente che si affaccenda per riprodursi con tuo marito a tutti i costi, e tuo marito povera vittima ignara ed inconsapevole che alla fine cede ma solo perché la signora gli ha talmente massaggiato l'ego, e gliela talmente fatta annusare che non si capisce dove finiscono i peli del naso di tuo marito e cominciano quelli pubici dell'amante mi pare una ricostruzione fasulla e consolatoria. Cioè io questo mondo di mariti coglioni completamente inebetiti tanto fighi sul lavoro quanto incapaci di comprendere le più evidenti situazioni, un amante passivo aggressiva talmente pitonata che sarebbe scappare anche il marito della Santanchè, il tutto capeggiato da una moglie olimpica talmente superiore, risolta, in pace con se stessa da non punire il marito, commiserare l'amante, e uscirne addirittura meglio di prima mi sembra uscita da un romanzetto harmony. Poi se ti è andata così secondo me vi conviene acchiappare i geni di tutti e tre e far brevettare il DNA perché con le molecole del vostro sangue ci possiamo tirar fuori tutta una nuova linea di psicofarmaci. I soldi del brevetto li anticipo io in cambio del 25% dei profitti
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


..dove cazzo sono le faccine sul cellulare, x metter la risata ?.. 

Ahahahah!!!


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se pensi che stai facendo una minchiata non la fai.
> Non è che realizzi che r una minchiata quando ti sgamano e fino al giorno prima non lo sapevi
> Cioè se ci dcopi una volta realizzi che è una minchiata e ti tiri indietro.
> È già va Be non capisco ma mi adeguo
> ...





farfalla ha detto:


> Solo un appunto sul fatto che nel mio caso lui sia ora solo un amico
> É solo un amico non per volontà di nessuno dei due. Ha deciso il destino per noi e possiamo solo adeguarci



Scusa farfalla, è davvero antipatico dover entrare nel tuo personale, seppure tu l'abbia condiviso in pubblico, ma continui a ripetere che non sapresti cosa fartene di un uomo che disprezza la sua ex amante perchè ti scadrebbe, ma poco ti metti nei panni di tuo marito. Rivesti solo quelli dell'ex amante che sei stata e corri a testa bassa su quella strada pretracciata senza voltarti nè da un lato nè dall'altro. Torniamo a tuo marito, mettiamo che scopra che la moglie e il suo caro amico col quale condivide tous ensemble i sabato sera del villaggio, hanno avuto una gran storia di sesso stoppata dalle contingenze e che il rapporto tra i due sia quello che è, comunque molto forte da quello che dici. Come si sentirebbe secondo te? Gli scadresti un pochino oppure apprezzerebbe il tuo imperituro attaccamento ad un altro? Suo caro amico, risottolineo. 
Qui nessuno afferma che la propria posizione, il proprio modo di vedere e vivere il tradimento siano quelli ottimali, ma è necessario cercare di allargare la visione dei singoli accadimenti osservandoli da più angoli. Se non ci si sposta è sempre lo stesso profilo che ci appare.




Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai una cosa? Io non credo proprio che chi tradisce si penta del tradimento, può essere davvero disperato per le conseguenze che pensava che non ci sarebbero mai state, nascondendo tutto accuratamente, ma il tradimento gli è piaciuto. E negare questo è occultare le ragioni che hanno portato a tradire.


Bru, io non credo a questi assiomi incontrovertibili e validi per tutti. Se ripenso a me come amante ti dico che le due relazioni lunghe vissute mi sono piaciute eccome, difatti non ne sono affatto pentita, ma nel mio ippocampo ristagnano anche altre storie che se potessi cancellerei perchè me ne pento fortemente. Mi chiedo anch'io perchè mai le abbia vissute se neanche le avevo mai desiderate nè mi siano effettivamente piaciute, ma sono accadute ugualmente, probabilmente perchè in quei momenti ciò che ha comandato era un tipo di bisogno diverso dal piacere in sè. Sentirsi desiderati fortemente o soddisfatti per avere qualcuno ai propri piedi che ti venera come una dea perchè in quel momento sei disillusa da altro o precipiti per qualsiasi ragione, possono essere motivi slegati dal piacere in sè per sè di vivere un rapporto clandestino. 

Sono molto belle le tue riflessioni, sempre mi spingono un po' oltre, ma non sempre dietro un tradimento ci sono ragioni dentro la coppia che vanno scavate e sezionate. Col pentimento, parlo ovviamente di quello che si percepisce come vero, è il tradito stesso che trova le ragioni di quello che ha fatto e che le condivide con chi ama anche esponendosi al fuoco di fila che sappiamo, scorretto e cattivo e avvelenato quanto vuoi, ma che lui accetta (fino ad un certo punto, ovvio) anche come fase di transizione da uno stato all'altro. Si tratta di un percorso di crescita comunque, di rivoluzione per tutti.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo. Ma se ti è insopportabile la promiscuità ti basta una. Se vuoi tenertelo su quale base puoi credere che non ci sia stato altro oltre quello che rivela?


Più che perdonare chi resta dà all'altro una chance rispetto all'onestà, e non mi pare poco. Gli si crede per quello, oltre che perchè lo si sente che è sincero.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Qui nessuno afferma che la propria posizione, il proprio modo di vedere e vivere il tradimento siano quelli ottimali


Io sì, scherzi? Vendo anche "la mia visione della vita in 128 volumi" in comode rate mensili




Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Scusa farfalla, è davvero antipatico dover entrare nel tuo personale, seppure tu l'abbia condiviso in pubblico, ma continui a ripetere che non sapresti cosa fartene di un uomo che disprezza la sua ex amante perchè ti scadrebbe, ma poco ti metti nei panni di tuo marito. Rivesti solo quelli dell'ex amante che sei stata e corri a testa bassa su quella strada pretracciata senza voltarti nè da un lato nè dall'altro. Torniamo a tuo marito, mettiamo che scopra che la moglie e il suo caro amico col quale condivide tous ensemble i sabato sera del villaggio, hanno avuto una gran storia di sesso stoppata dalle contingenze e che il rapporto tra i due sia quello che è, comunque molto forte da quello che dici. Come si sentirebbe secondo te? Gli scadresti un pochino oppure apprezzerebbe il tuo imperituro attaccamento ad un altro? Suo caro amico, risottolineo.
> Qui nessuno afferma che la propria posizione, il proprio modo di vedere e vivere il tradimento siano quelli ottimali, ma è necessario cercare di allargare la visione dei singoli accadimenti osservandoli da più angoli. Se non ci si sposta è sempre lo stesso profilo che ci appare.


Giusto per chiarire, anche se è quasi irrilevante, lui non è un suo caro amico e non passa i sabati sera da noi
Per lui è un conoscente che in un giro di amicizie comuni capita abbia frequentato e frequenta la nostra casa
MEntre sa che per me è sempre stato un caro amico.
A monte questo
Mio marito di me potrà pensare giustamente quello che crede e in base a quello che penserà deciderà se restare con me o meno.
Certo è che se penserà di me quello che ho letto qui spero che per dignità sua decida di separarsi o lo decideremo insieme. Perchè non sto con uno che mi pensa incapace di intendere e di volere nè io starei con lui.
Quello che io non farò sarà dare la colpa all'altro del mio tradimento e non descriverlo come leggo vengono descritti qui amanti (uomini e donne)
Che non vuol dire tessere le sue lodi, anche perchè ho ampiamente detto che mio marito non ha nulla da invidiare a quest'uomo ma semplicemente non descriverlo in un modo diverso da quello che ho sempre "usato" parlando di lui.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No io dico semplicemente che questa faccenda dell'amante soggetto agente che si affaccenda per riprodursi con tuo marito a tutti i costi, e tuo marito povera vittima ignara ed inconsapevole che alla fine cede ma solo perché la signora gli ha talmente massaggiato l'ego, e gliela talmente fatta annusare che non si capisce dove finiscono i peli del naso di tuo marito e cominciano quelli pubici dell'amante mi pare una ricostruzione fasulla e consolatoria. Cioè io questo mondo di mariti coglioni completamente inebetiti tanto fighi sul lavoro quanto incapaci di comprendere le più evidenti situazioni, un amante passivo aggressiva talmente pitonata che sarebbe scappare anche il marito della Santanchè, il tutto capeggiato da una moglie olimpica talmente superiore, risolta, in pace con se stessa da non punire il marito, commiserare l'amante, e uscirne addirittura meglio di prima mi sembra uscita da un romanzetto harmony. Poi se ti è andata così secondo me vi conviene acchiappare i geni di tutti e tre e far brevettare il DNA perché con le molecole del vostro sangue ci possiamo tirar fuori tutta una nuova linea di psicofarmaci. I soldi del brevetto li anticipo io in cambio del 25% dei profitti
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Che palle sta storia della limitazioni dei verdi


----------



## Carola (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No io dico semplicemente che questa faccenda dell'amante soggetto agente che si affaccenda per riprodursi con tuo marito a tutti i costi, e tuo marito povera vittima ignara ed inconsapevole che alla fine cede ma solo perché la signora gli ha talmente massaggiato l'ego, e gliela talmente fatta annusare che non si capisce dove finiscono i peli del naso di tuo marito e cominciano quelli pubici dell'amante mi pare una ricostruzione fasulla e consolatoria. Cioè io questo mondo di mariti coglioni completamente inebetiti tanto fighi sul lavoro quanto incapaci di comprendere le più evidenti situazioni, un amante passivo aggressiva talmente pitonata che sarebbe scappare anche il marito della Santanchè, il tutto capeggiato da una moglie olimpica talmente superiore, risolta, in pace con se stessa da non punire il marito, commiserare l'amante, e uscirne addirittura meglio di prima mi sembra uscita da un romanzetto harmony. Poi se ti è andata così secondo me vi conviene acchiappare i geni di tutti e tre e far brevettare il DNA perché con le molecole del vostro sangue ci possiamo tirar fuori tutta una nuova linea di psicofarmaci. I soldi del brevetto li anticipo io in cambio del 25% dei profitti
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk



Ti adoro !


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In che senso ? Per salvaguardare il loro rapporto dici che hanno creato nell'amante la figura negativa ?
> Mi interessa il tuo punto di vista





Arcistufo ha detto:


> Niente unisce la famiglia come una bella guerra da combattere?



E' un punto di vista, ma non ci siamo. Nel mio caso io l'amante l'ho fortemente detestata (uso un eufemismo), almeno quanto lui e tutta la pappardella del tradimento al completo, e insieme non si combatte nessuna guerra contro una poveraccia che ha avuto il torto solo di aver spinto un po' troppo l'accelleratore andando fuori pista di brutto. Coalizzarsi contro di lei si che sarebbe da miseri. Personalmente le ho garantito, visto che me l'ha chiesto direttamente, di non rivelare nulla al coniuge, mentre mio marito continua a detestarla ferocemente. Non ne parla assolutamente, eh, lo fa solo se io ricaccio l'argomento e sinceramente non ci trovo nulla di tanto assurdo. Per esempio io ora detesto una mia amica storica che secondo me si è comportata malissimo con me subito dopo le mie confidenze relative al tradimento subito. Detesto il fatto di aver avuto mille avvisaglie nel corso del tempo su un certo suo modo di essere incompatibile con me,  di non aver dato ascolto a ciò che sentivo profondamente, detesto l'averle dato credito, l'aver fatto cose per lei, l'aver subito la sua capacità di intortarmi... In effetti è quella parte di me che è sottostata a tutto ciò che denigro, lei non mi ha costretto a fare nulla che io non volessi. Sono pentita di averle regalato parti di me che considero preziose, di averle sprecate. In questo senso interpreto anche il pentimento di mio marito, spero di essermi almeno un pochino spiegata.



marietto ha detto:


> Mmmm... No, per me non è così... Ci si pente del tradimento perchè abbiamo tradito noi stessi, i nostri valori, la nostra filosofia di vita, e questo può essere vero anche se l'atto in sè ci è piaciuto. Il pentirsi delle conseguenze non lo chiamerei pentimento, ma piuttosto rimpianto...


Verde convinto.




Fiammetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che il concetto era : raccontandovi l'evoluzione del tradimento, focalizzando i suoi comportamenti, ritrovate una sintonia, potrebbe essere una strada



Questo si; fare un percorso a ritroso con chi è stato escluso all'andata serve a recuperare qualcosa. Se non altro si ricammina insieme.


----------



## marietto (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io sì, scherzi? Vendo anche "la mia visione della vita in 128 volumi" in comode rate mensili


Wow, finalmente ho trovato ben 128 libri che non comprerò nè leggerò :rotfl: Un record! :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> E' un punto di vista, ma non ci siamo. Nel mio caso io l'amante l'ho fortemente detestata (uso un eufemismo), almeno quanto lui e tutta la pappardella del tradimento al completo, e insieme non si combatte nessuna guerra contro una poveraccia che ha avuto il torto solo di aver spinto un po' troppo l'accelleratore andando fuori pista di brutto. Coalizzarsi contro di lei si che sarebbe da miseri. Personalmente le ho garantito, visto che me l'ha chiesto direttamente, di non rivelare nulla al coniuge, mentre mio marito continua a detestarla ferocemente. Non ne parla assolutamente, eh, lo fa solo se io ricaccio l'argomento e sinceramente non ci trovo nulla di tanto assurdo. Per esempio io ora detesto una mia amica storica che secondo me si è comportata malissimo con me subito dopo le mie confidenze relative al tradimento subito. Detesto il fatto di aver avuto mille avvisaglie nel corso del tempo su un certo suo modo di essere incompatibile con me,  di non aver dato ascolto a ciò che sentivo profondamente, detesto l'averle dato credito, l'aver fatto cose per lei, l'aver subito la sua capacità di intortarmi... In effetti è quella parte di me che è sottostata a tutto ciò che denigro, lei non mi ha costretto a fare nulla che io non volessi. Sono pentita di averle regalato parti di me che considero preziose, di averle sprecate. In questo senso interpreto anche il pentimento di mio marito, spero di essermi almeno un pochino spiegata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok ho capito benissimo, come sempre molto chiara


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No io dico semplicemente che questa faccenda dell'amante soggetto agente che si affaccenda per riprodursi con tuo marito a tutti i costi, e tuo marito povera vittima ignara ed inconsapevole che alla fine cede ma solo perché la signora gli ha talmente massaggiato l'ego, e gliela talmente fatta annusare che non si capisce dove finiscono i peli del naso di tuo marito e cominciano quelli pubici dell'amante mi pare una ricostruzione fasulla e consolatoria. Cioè io questo mondo di mariti coglioni completamente inebetiti tanto fighi sul lavoro quanto incapaci di comprendere le più evidenti situazioni, un amante passivo aggressiva talmente pitonata che sarebbe scappare anche il marito della Santanchè, il tutto capeggiato da *una moglie olimpica talmente superiore, risolta, in pace con se stessa da non punire il marito, commiserare l'amante, e uscirne addirittura meglio di prima mi sembra uscita da un romanzetto harmony*. Poi se ti è andata così secondo me vi conviene acchiappare i geni di tutti e tre e far brevettare il DNA perché con le molecole del vostro sangue ci possiamo tirar fuori tutta una nuova linea di psicofarmaci. I soldi del brevetto li anticipo io in cambio del 25% dei profitti



La tua  simpatica e ben scritta esasperazione dei fatti a me non strappa neanche un sorriso, e non perchè conosca più di te o altri la storia di mistral, ma perchè allude a qualità di lei sulle quali ironizzi e che invece secondo me andrebbero rispettate. Non mi pare che si sia mai ritenuta una moglie olimpica, anzi credo abbia detto a più riprese di aver mancato nei confronti del marito; che non l'abbia punito anche non mi sembra (tra l'altro mica è un bambino che ha rubato dalla dispensa) a meno che tu intenda il lasciarlo; che commiseri l'amante ci sta, cosa dovrebbe farle, una statua nella piazza del paese? Anche che la coppia stia meglio di prima nel senso di messa in campo di elementi prima nascosti dall'incedere quotidiano e di crescita reciproca, anche non mi sembra roba da premio nobel ma piuttosto da gente che si ama e che sta cercando di fare di una rovinosa caduta un'occasione di rinascita.

Succede, eh, mica siamo tutti uguali. 



> Originariamente Scritto da *Arcistufo*
> 
> Io sì, scherzi? Vendo anche "la mia visione della vita in 128 volumi" in comode rate mensili



Figurati. Sarà una di quelle serie destinate a inzeppare i tavoli sbilenchi


----------



## antisquallido (5 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> La tua  simpatica e ben scritta esasperazione dei fatti a me non strappa neanche un sorriso, e non perchè conosca più di te o altri la storia di mistral, ma perchè allude a qualità di lei sulle quali ironizzi e che invece secondo me andrebbero rispettate. Non mi pare che si sia mai ritenuta una moglie olimpica, anzi credo abbia detto a più riprese di aver mancato nei confronti del marito; che non l'abbia punito anche non mi sembra (tra l'altro mica è un bambino che ha rubato dalla dispensa) a meno che tu intenda il lasciarlo; che commiseri l'amante ci sta, cosa dovrebbe farle, una statua nella piazza del paese? Anche che la coppia stia meglio di prima nel senso di messa in campo di elementi prima nascosti dall'incedere quotidiano e di crescita reciproca, anche non mi sembra roba da premio nobel ma piuttosto da gente che si ama e che sta cercando di fare di una rovinosa caduta un'occasione di rinascita.
> Succede, eh, mica siamo tutti uguali.
> Figurati. Sarà una di quelle serie destinate a inzeppare i tavoli sbilenchi


Veramente a me non sembra che ci stia ironizzando, mi sembra proprio che non ci creda. Punto.


----------



## antisquallido (5 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Wow, finalmente ho trovato ben 128 libri che non comprerò nè leggerò :rotfl: Un record! :rotfl:


io la ho letta, 127 volumi sono da buttare, il 128esimo costa troppo...


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Ottobre 2016)

antisquallido ha detto:


> Veramente a me non sembra che ci stia ironizzando, mi sembra proprio che non ci creda. Punto.



Che non ci creda l'avevo capito, ma se questo





Arcistufo ha detto:


> No io dico semplicemente che questa faccenda  dell'amante soggetto agente che si affaccenda per riprodursi con tuo  marito a tutti i costi, e tuo marito povera vittima ignara ed  inconsapevole che alla fine cede ma solo perché la signora gli ha  talmente massaggiato l'ego, e gliela talmente fatta annusare che non si  capisce dove finiscono i peli del naso di tuo marito e cominciano quelli  pubici dell'amante mi pare una ricostruzione fasulla e consolatoria.  Cioè io questo mondo di mariti coglioni completamente inebetiti tanto  fighi sul lavoro quanto incapaci di comprendere le più evidenti  situazioni, un amante passivo aggressiva talmente pitonata che sarebbe  scappare anche il marito della Santanchè, il tutto capeggiato da una  moglie olimpica talmente superiore, risolta, in pace con se stessa da  non punire il marito, commiserare l'amante, e uscirne addirittura meglio  di prima mi sembra uscita da un romanzetto harmony. Poi se ti è andata  così secondo me vi conviene acchiappare i geni di tutti e tre e far  brevettare il DNA perché con le molecole del vostro sangue ci possiamo  tirar fuori tutta una nuova linea di psicofarmaci. I soldi del brevetto  li anticipo io in cambio del 25% dei profitti



non è ironizzare, dimmi cos'è. Ma va bene tutto, figuriamoci, ognuno mette in campo quello che vede. Virgola


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Che non ci creda l'avevo capito, ma se questo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andrea l'ironia serve per veicolare meglio il messaggio. Non è una guerra tra chi è più bravo e chi scrive meglio. È proprio il fatto che personalmente ritengo che [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION] se la stia raccontando un livello tale che ci crede anche lei. E probabilmente la rasata digerire anche al marito. Però questo in psicologia si chiama controllore esterno, e non va bene. Poi attenzione, ognuno ha diritto di leccarsi le ferite come meglio crede. Se io voglio costruirmi un mondo tutto mio in cui gira tutto perfettamente, e ci campo bene nessuno ti dice nulla. Però nel momento in cui mi sbatti in faccia una realtà che ritengo artefatta, non c'è nessun motivo al mondo per cui non debba farti presente che secondo me mi stai prendendo per il culo

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## antisquallido (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è una guerra tra chi è più bravo e chi scrive meglio


anche perchè te scrivi leggero come una pialla sui coglioni


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Andrea l'ironia serve per veicolare meglio il messaggio. Non è una guerra tra chi è più bravo e chi scrive meglio. È proprio il fatto che personalmente ritengo che @_mistral_ se la stia raccontando un livello tale che ci crede anche lei. E probabilmente la rasata digerire anche al marito. Però questo in psicologia si chiama controllore esterno, e non va bene. Poi attenzione, ognuno ha diritto di leccarsi le ferite come meglio crede. Se io voglio costruirmi un mondo tutto mio in cui gira tutto perfettamente, e ci campo bene nessuno ti dice nulla. Però nel momento in cui mi sbatti in faccia una realtà che ritengo artefatta, non c'è nessun motivo al mondo per cui non debba farti presente che secondo me mi stai prendendo per il culo
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma fai benissimo a dire quello che pensi, siamo qui apposta. A me arriva altro dai racconti di [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION], anche se l'unico appunto che mi sentirei di farle, che poi è lo stesso che faccio a me stessa, è che secondo me ha ancora qualcosa da risolvere altrimenti non si infervorerebbe ancora a parlarne tanto.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ma fai benissimo a dire quello che pensi, siamo qui apposta. A me arriva altro dai racconti di [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION], anche se l'unico appunto che mi sentirei di farle, che poi è lo stesso che faccio a me stessa, è che secondo me ha ancora qualcosa da risolvere altrimenti non si infervorerebbe ancora a parlarne tanto.


Però Andrea... Senza che ciò implichi giudizio x nessuno, e solo x confrontarci col nostro diverso modo di essere e parlarne...

Io dico in genere
. e mi è capitato anche professionalmente.. Quindi un tradimento di coppia centra poco.

Se io faccio una cazzata grossa..
Colpevolmente trascinato da pazzi collaboratori..

E il mio capo chiama me, ed esibisce la cazzata che nel NS rapporto è riferibile a cosa tra me e lui...

Io caratterialmente mi prendo tutte le responsabilità.. Davanti a lui. 

Non chiamo in mezzo altra gente che mi ha mal consigliato...

Non so se è chiaro ciò che voglio dire

È una questione di onore con me stesso. Ma è una cosa mia

Non sto dicendo che chi non lo facesse è privo di senso dell onore...

Sto parlando di come lo vivo io.. 

E credo che sia un qualcosa di simile quello di cui si parla


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Però Andrea... Senza che ciò implichi giudizio x nessuno, e solo x confrontarci col nostro diverso modo di essere e parlarne...
> 
> Io dico in genere
> . e mi è capitato anche professionalmente.. Quindi un tradimento di coppia centra poco.
> ...



Ma difatti il marito di mistral, così come il mio, non è che non si addossi tutte le responsabilità del caso, però a latere dice che l'amante è una cogliona. Per me si può farlo, se lo si pensa. E non ci vedo contentini o raccontarsela per sfangarla. Perchè non la si sfanga, anzi si aggrava la propria posizione ritendendosi coglione a propria volta per aver avuto a che fare con lei. Si riconosce di aver sbagliato, di essersi spesi male, di aver preso una cantonata mondiale, di essersi fatti prendere da qualcuno che non valeva la pena, di aver sprecato tempo prezioso. Non capisco di cosa voi vi pentite, se vi capita di farlo, se non di cose che rinnegate perchè se aveste la possibilità di tornare indietro mai e poi mai le rifareste. Ma non alla luce del senno di poi, delle conseguenze occorse, proprio per la qualità dei fatti e delle persone coinvolte. Perchè, mò te lo dico, se io avessi una relazione con un uomo che mi piace tantissimo in tutti i sensi e poi decidessi di troncarla per salvaguardare il matrimonio perchè è quella in fin dei conti la cosa a cui tengo di più, mai mi sognerei di sputarci sopra se fossi scoperta. Direi che mi è piaciuto, che in quel momento lo desideravo e che corrispondeva esattamente a quello che mi mancava. Giuro che avrei il coraggio di farlo, lasciando lui libero di scegliere se rivolermi o meno, in regime di verità assoluta. Mio marito non è me e io non sono lui e quello che dice comunque per me non è oro colato. Certe cose si percepiscono attraverso la moltitudine di elementi accumulati in mesi, anni di ricostruzione dei fatti, passato e presente e anche se l'intortamento è sempre cosa possibile a tutte le latitudini, a qualcosa bisogna pur credere. Se non a se stessi, a quello che il sesto senso ci suggerisce, a cos'altro?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ma difatti il marito di mistral, così come il mio, non è che non si addossi tutte le responsabilità del caso, però a latere dice che l'amante è una cogliona. Per me si può farlo, se lo si pensa. E non ci vedo contentini o raccontarsela per sfangarla. Perchè non la si sfanga, anzi si aggrava la propria posizione ritendendosi coglione a propria volta per aver avuto a che fare con lei. Si riconosce di aver sbagliato, di essersi spesi male, di aver preso una cantonata mondiale, di essersi fatti prendere da qualcuno che non valeva la pena, di aver sprecato tempo prezioso. Non capisco di cosa voi vi pentite, se vi capita di farlo, se non di cose che rinnegate perchè se aveste la possibilità di tornare indietro mai e poi mai le rifareste. Ma non alla luce del senno di poi, delle conseguenze occorse, proprio per la qualità dei fatti e delle persone coinvolte. Perchè, mò te lo dico, se io avessi una relazione con un uomo che mi piace tantissimo in tutti i sensi e poi decidessi di troncarla per salvaguardare il matrimonio perchè è quella in fin dei conti la cosa a cui tengo di più, mai mi sognerei di sputarci sopra se fossi scoperta. Direi che mi è piaciuto, che in quel momento lo desideravo e che corrispondeva esattamente a quello che mi mancava. Giuro che avrei il coraggio di farlo, lasciando lui libero di scegliere se rivolermi o meno, in regime di verità assoluta. Mio marito non è me e io non sono lui e quello che dice comunque per me non è oro colato. Certe cose si percepiscono attraverso la moltitudine di elementi accumulati in mesi, anni di ricostruzione dei fatti, passato e presente e anche se l'intortamento è sempre cosa possibile a tutte le latitudini, a qualcosa bisogna pur credere. Se non a se stessi, a quello che il sesto senso ci suggerisce, a cos'altro?


Probabilmente il mio non capire è che se penso alla mia vita fino ad ora non mi viene in mente nulla di cui mi sia pentita.
Quindi mi viene difficile immedesimarmi in chi, persona adulta fa scelte così importanti non valutandole prima.
Fatico a capire come nel corso di una storia con persone così "fuori di testa" uno continui la storia, pentendosene solo dopo essere stato scoperto
Cioè se hai avuto una storia con una cretina realizzi che è cretina dopo che ti hanno sgamato? 
Oppure se lo hai sempre saputo continuavi a scoparci perchè? 
sono queste le domande che io mi porrei da moglie tradita ed è questo che mi frenerebbe nella ricostruzione
Allo stesso modo capisco che se tu (generico) ti sei pentita o sai di aver fatto cazzate in passato sei più "predisposta" all'ascolto o alla comprensione
Ti faccio un esempio stupidissimo: mio figlio è finito in ospedale dopo una sbronza pesante. Io non ho mai bevuto e non concepisco l'ubriacarsi. sono passati due anni. Lui si è scusato con me per la preoccupazione che mi ha dato e per non avermi ascoltata e ha riconosciuto di aver fatto appunto una cazzata. Aveva 16 anni. Io credo di non avergliela ancora perdonata dentro di me. Poi oh è mio figlio e ci sono sempre ma l'idea che abbia fatto una cosa sapendo che avrebbe potuto pentirsene o che nel tempo considera una cazzata a me ha deluso.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ma difatti il marito di mistral, così come il mio, non è che non si addossi tutte le responsabilità del caso, però a latere dice che l'amante è una cogliona. Per me si può farlo, se lo si pensa. E non ci vedo contentini o raccontarsela per sfangarla. Perchè non la si sfanga, anzi si aggrava la propria posizione ritendendosi coglione a propria volta per aver avuto a che fare con lei. Si riconosce di aver sbagliato, di essersi spesi male, di aver preso una cantonata mondiale, di essersi fatti prendere da qualcuno che non valeva la pena, di aver sprecato tempo prezioso. Non capisco di cosa voi vi pentite, se vi capita di farlo, se non di cose che rinnegate perchè se aveste la possibilità di tornare indietro mai e poi mai le rifareste. Ma non alla luce del senno di poi, delle conseguenze occorse, proprio per la qualità dei fatti e delle persone coinvolte. Perchè, mò te lo dico, se io avessi una relazione con un uomo che mi piace tantissimo in tutti i sensi e poi decidessi di troncarla per salvaguardare il matrimonio perchè è quella in fin dei conti la cosa a cui tengo di più, mai mi sognerei di sputarci sopra se fossi scoperta. Direi che mi è piaciuto, che in quel momento lo desideravo e che corrispondeva esattamente a quello che mi mancava. Giuro che avrei il coraggio di farlo, lasciando lui libero di scegliere se rivolermi o meno, in regime di verità assoluta. Mio marito non è me e io non sono lui e quello che dice comunque per me non è oro colato. Certe cose si percepiscono attraverso la moltitudine di elementi accumulati in mesi, anni di ricostruzione dei fatti, passato e presente e anche se l'intortamento è sempre cosa possibile a tutte le latitudini, a qualcosa bisogna pur credere. Se non a se stessi, a quello che il sesto senso ci suggerisce, a cos'altro?


Ecco [MENTION=6790]Andrea Lila[/MENTION], proprio in questo non ci siamo. La ricostruzione ha senso se tu lavori dal giusto punto di vista, se no tanto vale sbattersene i coglioni di tutto, vivere nel presente, ed essere sufficientemente superficiali da essere felici. Io la ricostruzione di [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION], del marito e dell'amante la trovo artificiosa perché troppo orientata ad accollare i torti e le ragioni secondo uno schema fisso che poco ha a che fare con la mutevolezza della vita e delle situazioni. Non è il solito problema delle cinquanta sfumature di quello che vuoi, quello che stranisce nelle dinamiche dei racconti di tradimento, ciò che passa come un progetto lungamente ponderato, lungamente sofferto, prigioniero di una ragnatela di pesi e contrappesi sul grande senso emotivo delle palle del nonno, in realtà molto spesso è frutto di decisioni prese a cazzo, turbamenti emotivi dell'ultimo minuto, logiche senza logica, scopate mal riuscite quando andava tutto bene e sessioni da ricordare che non avevano nessun motivo logico di essere memorabili. La verità è che siamo tutti quanti barchette cornute o scornazzanti, su un mare in tempesta che hanno bisogno di raccontarsela diversamente. Allora ci mettiamo una maschera in faccia, creiamo dei personaggi oppure esasperiamo l'amante pitonessa, la moglie ascesa al settimo chakra, il marito Homer Simpson, e tutta quella corte dei miracoli di cui la nostra frenesia ricostruttivo-razionale ha bisogno. Tutto deve andare a posto e tutto si deve incastrare perfettamente perché realtà siamo noi ad essere a pezzi.
Moooolto meglio essere superficiali.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ma difatti il marito di mistral, così come il mio, non è che non si addossi tutte le responsabilità del caso, però a latere dice che l'amante è una cogliona. Per me si può farlo, se lo si pensa. E non ci vedo contentini o raccontarsela per sfangarla. Perchè non la si sfanga, anzi si aggrava la propria posizione ritendendosi coglione a propria volta per aver avuto a che fare con lei. Si riconosce di aver sbagliato, di essersi spesi male, di aver preso una cantonata mondiale, di essersi fatti prendere da qualcuno che non valeva la pena, di aver sprecato tempo prezioso. Non capisco di cosa voi vi pentite, se vi capita di farlo, se non di cose che rinnegate perchè se aveste la possibilità di tornare indietro mai e poi mai le rifareste. Ma non alla luce del senno di poi, delle conseguenze occorse, proprio per la qualità dei fatti e delle persone coinvolte. Perchè, mò te lo dico, se io avessi una relazione con un uomo che mi piace tantissimo in tutti i sensi e poi decidessi di troncarla per salvaguardare il matrimonio perchè è quella in fin dei conti la cosa a cui tengo di più, mai mi sognerei di sputarci sopra se fossi scoperta. Direi che mi è piaciuto, che in quel momento lo desideravo e che corrispondeva esattamente a quello che mi mancava. Giuro che avrei il coraggio di farlo, lasciando lui libero di scegliere se rivolermi o meno, in regime di verità assoluta. Mio marito non è me e io non sono lui e quello che dice comunque per me non è oro colato. Certe cose si percepiscono attraverso la moltitudine di elementi accumulati in mesi, anni di ricostruzione dei fatti, passato e presente e anche se l'intortamento è sempre cosa possibile a tutte le latitudini, a qualcosa bisogna pur credere. Se non a se stessi, a quello che il sesto senso ci suggerisce, a cos'altro?


Ho capito, e sono in buona parte d accordo.

Ciò che voglio dire è che io (parlo x me) se anche lo pensassi con tutte le mie forze che la mia ex amante era una cogliona, non lo direi comunque alla mia compagna

Ma non perché voglio la coppa del martire davanti a Gesù

Ma perché mi sentirei come uno che cerca di "alleggerire" in qualche modo la sua posizione davanti a lei..

Poi da solo allo specchio, vomiterei fuoco e fiamme sulla cogliona della mia amante, ma con mia moglie no

È una questione di onore. Personale mia, evidentemente, di dove io metto un mio punto di onore


----------



## Divì (5 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:





Carola ha detto:


> Ti adoro !


Okki a terra che voi l'amante l'avete già avuto ....


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho capito, e sono in buona parte d accordo.
> 
> Ciò che voglio dire è che io (parlo x me) se anche lo pensassi con tutte le mie forze che la mia ex amante era una cogliona, non lo direi comunque alla mia compagna
> 
> ...


Visto che [MENTION=6587]Foglia[/MENTION] non c'è.....ci sposiamo?


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho capito, e sono in buona parte d accordo.
> 
> Ciò che voglio dire è che io (parlo x me) se anche lo pensassi con tutte le mie forze che la mia ex amante era una cogliona, non lo direi comunque alla mia compagna
> 
> ...


Sì però scusami come sempre è il traditore che sceglie. Se ti scopi una che a tua moglie non gli allaccia una scarpa, non c'è nessun bisogno di sentirti incazzato con l'amante. Ti sei fatto un giro con una che valeva due ore della tua vita, non vent'anni.
Farne una questione di classe ha senso fino a un certo punto, dato che oltre a voler punire la moglie, non vedo nessun motivo al mondo per cui uno dovrebbe parlare dell'amante alla moglie...
L'amante non fa parte dell'equazione, è un giocattolo e come tale si tratta. Se poi diventa altro, vuol dire che sei inciampato per caso in qualcuno che ti ha fatto dimenticare la moglie. Se poi sei inciampato per caso in qualcuno che ti ha fatto dimenticare non la moglie, ma le tue miserie umane, e e tu ti ci attacchi fino a dimenticare la moglie, fratello mio sei nella merda. Anzi peggio, sei in piena crisi di mezza età

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Probabilmente il mio non capire è che se penso alla mia vita fino ad ora non mi viene in mente nulla di cui mi sia pentita.*
> Quindi mi viene difficile immedesimarmi in chi, persona adulta fa scelte così importanti non valutandole prima.
> Fatico a capire come nel corso di una storia con persone così "fuori di testa" uno continui la storia, pentendosene solo dopo essere stato scoperto
> Cioè se hai avuto una storia con una cretina realizzi che è cretina dopo che ti hanno sgamato?
> ...


Può essere che il nerettato sia davvero una chiave di lettura, per quanto ti riguarda, plausibile.

Per il resto, nel mio caso specifico, lui se ne è pentito ben prima che io lo scoprissi (l'ho fatto a bocce ormai ferme) stoppando la relazione dopo un anno di frequentazione a distanza, piuttosto sporadica (manco una volta al mese). Non l'ha sempre saputo che fosse fuori di testa, diciamo così che cretina pare brutto, tant'è che all'inizio si è invaghito dell'idea che si era fatto di lei senza neanche ancora incontrarla. Lei ha mostrato, vantandosene, la mobilia d'appartenenza in tutte le salse, e non parlo solo di patata e culo sul lettone ma anche di tutto l'indotto della vita dorata che si fregiava di condurre e lui, coglione, da una parte si è sentito lusingato dalle mega attenzioni di cotanto splendore, dall'altro se ne è servito per rinfocolare l'ego trascurato dalla moglie presa da ben altri cazzi che non quello di gigioneggiare in rete. Dopo qualche incontro se n'è accorto eccome, ma la dipendenza di lei lo gratificava troppo per liberarsene facilmente e così alzava il tiro: ti tratto male random, vediamo quanto tieni a me, quante legnate prendi pur di avere una misera carota dopo. Una relazione malata da entrambe le parti; forse da quella di lei di più visto che lui è talmente spregiudicato che non ha esitato a lasciarmi libera di muovermi esattamente come credo nei suoi confronti, senza preoccuparsi neanche lontanamente di tutelarla in nessun modo. Se io avessi deciso di rivolgermi al di lei coniuge mio marito non avrebbe fatto una piega, anzi mi aveva suggerito, semmai lo avessi ritenuto opportuno "per il mio bene" di farlo senza problemi. Lui si sarebbe assunto tutte le sue responsabilità e si sarebbe preso pure due pugni in faccia, ma non gli sarebbe dispiaciuto che anche lei, che gli si è venduta come gran dama di sto piffero, avesse passato qualche brutto quarto d'ora come quelli che abbamo passato noi per un anno e mezzo. In fondo io che non c'entravo niente ho pagato il prezzo più alto, lui a seguire e lei è rimasta impunita, libera e bella di vivere serenamente la sua vita come se nulla fosse successo. Si è presa tutto il bello, da malata probabilmente anche le legnate le davano gusto, e altro gioco, altra corsa. 

Per [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] che ironizza sulla salvaguardia del dna delle mogli olimpiche: ti dirò che non mi sento tale per non essermi vendicata, e neanche orgogliosa nè me ne vanto, tant'è che una parte di me ancora vorrebbe farla quella famosa telefonatina , solo che la natura delle persone credo venga sempre fuori nelle situazioni estreme e delle due l'una: o sono davvero una fregnona oppure una cogliona peggio di lui. Devo ancora decidere


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> .Per [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] che ironizza sulla salvaguardia del dna delle mogli olimpiche: ti dirò che non mi sento tale per non essermi vendicata, e neanche orgogliosa nè me ne vanto, tant'è che una parte di me ancora vorrebbe farla quella famosa telefonatina , solo che la natura delle persone credo venga sempre fuori nelle situazioni estreme e delle due l'una: o sono davvero una fregnona oppure una cogliona peggio di lui. Devo ancora decidere


Ma chi te lo fa fare?


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Okki a terra che voi l'amante l'avete già avuto ....









Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ecco @_Andrea Lila_, proprio in questo non ci siamo. *La ricostruzione ha senso se tu lavori dal giusto punto di vista, *se no tanto vale sbattersene i coglioni di tutto, vivere nel presente, ed essere sufficientemente superficiali da essere felici. Io la ricostruzione di @_mistral_, del marito e dell'amante la trovo artificiosa perché troppo orientata ad accollare i torti e le ragioni secondo uno schema fisso che poco ha a che fare con la mutevolezza della vita e delle situazioni. Non è il solito problema delle cinquanta sfumature di quello che vuoi, quello che stranisce nelle dinamiche dei racconti di tradimento, ciò che passa come un progetto lungamente ponderato, lungamente sofferto, prigioniero di una ragnatela di pesi e contrappesi sul grande senso emotivo delle palle del nonno, in realtà molto spesso è frutto di decisioni prese a cazzo, turbamenti emotivi dell'ultimo minuto, logiche senza logica, scopate mal riuscite quando andava tutto bene e sessioni da ricordare che non avevano nessun motivo logico di essere memorabili. La verità è che siamo tutti quanti barchette cornute o scornazzanti, su un mare in tempesta che hanno bisogno di raccontarsela diversamente. Allora ci mettiamo una maschera in faccia, creiamo dei personaggi oppure esasperiamo l'amante pitonessa, la moglie ascesa al settimo chakra, il marito Homer Simpson, e tutta quella corte dei miracoli di cui la nostra frenesia ricostruttivo-razionale ha bisogno. Tutto deve andare a posto e tutto si deve incastrare perfettamente perché realtà siamo noi ad essere a pezzi.
> Moooolto meglio essere superficiali.


Scusa, ma che ne sai qual è il giusto punto di vista per quanto riguarda gli altri? Se [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION] ha ricostruito la vicenda così come ce la racconta, siccome non mi pare affatto stupida nè superficiale, anzi il contrario, sarà quello che dice; le dinamiche le avrà sviscerate in un triliardo di modi e se è giunta alle conclusioni di cui ci fa partecipi non vedo perchè insistere nel dire che sta dicendo fregnacce per incastrare i pezzi e salvare se stessa e il marito. 

Comunque la discussione è davvero bella, mi piace


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma chi te lo fa fare?


Di fare che, di decidere se ho fatto una cosa giusta oppure no? E mica me lo pongo il problema, così è andata. Ego absolvo te a peccati tuis :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (5 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Visto che [MENTION=6587]Foglia[/MENTION] non c'è.....ci sposiamo?


Sono già sposato... 
Abbiamo qualche alternativa?


----------



## Skorpio (5 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì però scusami come sempre è il traditore che sceglie. Se ti scopi una che a tua moglie non gli allaccia una scarpa, non c'è nessun bisogno di sentirti incazzato con l'amante. Ti sei fatto un giro con una che valeva due ore della tua vita, non vent'anni.
> Farne una questione di classe ha senso fino a un certo punto, dato che oltre a voler punire la moglie, non vedo nessun motivo al mondo per cui uno dovrebbe parlare dell'amante alla moglie...
> L'amante non fa parte dell'equazione, è un giocattolo e come tale si tratta. Se poi diventa altro, vuol dire che sei inciampato per caso in qualcuno che ti ha fatto dimenticare la moglie. Se poi sei inciampato per caso in qualcuno che ti ha fatto dimenticare non la moglie, ma le tue miserie umane, e e tu ti ci attacchi fino a dimenticare la moglie, fratello mio sei nella merda. Anzi peggio, sei in piena crisi di mezza età
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Sono d accordo.. 
Infatti teorizzavo.. In effetti le donne con cui mi sono "confuso" erano donne che per me erano eccezionali, e mi sento molto fortunato ad averle incontrate. Al netto di quanto accaduto sotto le lenzuola
Ma proprio al netto al netto.

È che senza le lenzuola non avrei potuto incontrarle in un certo modo, e non sto parlando di sesso


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono d accordo..
> Infatti teorizzavo.. In effetti le donne con cui mi sono "confuso" erano donne che per me erano eccezionali, e mi sento molto fortunato ad averle incontrate. Al netto di quanto accaduto sotto le lenzuola
> Ma proprio al netto al netto.
> 
> È che senza le lenzuola non avrei potuto incontrarle in un certo modo, e non sto parlando di sesso


Fidati, ti capisco perfettamente

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (5 Ottobre 2016)

Ringrazio il mio legale [MENTION=6790]Andrea Lila[/MENTION],ora sono in farmacia a prendere dei farmaci per il coglione puttanieree non posso dilungarmi,grazie ad ARCI che mi ha aperto gli occhi sulla mia coglionaggine penso che una volta arrivata a casa creperò il traditore di mazzate (sperando che si ricordi ancora il perché e non ricominci a bagnare il letto ).Visto che sono per  strada passo dalla facocera e con un bel gancio piazzato le faccio la rinoplastica aggratisse così la smette di cercare maschi riproduttori normo narice sperando si ricordi di quale amico sono la moglie.
Sono abbastanza cornuta tipica così ? )
A dopo ,qui o sulla pagina nera del gazzettino delle alpi.Vado!


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ringrazio il mio legale [MENTION=6790]Andrea Lila[/MENTION],ora sono in farmacia a prendere dei farmaci per il coglione puttanieree non posso dilungarmi,grazie ad ARCI che mi ha aperto gli occhi sulla mia coglionaggine penso che una volta arrivata a casa creperò il traditore di mazzate (sperando che si ricordi ancora il perché e non ricominci a bagnare il letto ).Visto che sono per  strada passo dalla facocera e con un bel gancio piazzato le faccio la rinoplastica aggratisse così la smette di cercare maschi riproduttori normo narice sperando si ricordi di quale amico sono la moglie.
> Sono abbastanza cornuta tipica così ? )
> A dopo ,qui o sulla pagina nera del gazzettino delle alpi.Vado!


nzomma,quindi anche oggi du spicci col dna niente...

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ringrazio il mio legale @_Andrea Lila_,ora sono in farmacia a prendere dei farmaci per il coglione puttanieree non posso dilungarmi,grazie ad ARCI che mi ha aperto gli occhi sulla mia coglionaggine penso che una volta arrivata a casa creperò il traditore di mazzate (sperando che si ricordi ancora il perché e non ricominci a bagnare il letto ).Visto che sono per  strada passo dalla facocera e con un bel gancio piazzato le faccio la rinoplastica aggratisse così la smette di cercare maschi riproduttori normo narice sperando si ricordi di quale amico sono la moglie.
> Sono abbastanza cornuta tipica così ? )
> A dopo ,qui o sulla pagina nera del gazzettino delle alpi.Vado!




:rotfl:


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No io dico semplicemente che questa faccenda dell'amante soggetto agente che si affaccenda per riprodursi con tuo marito a tutti i costi, e tuo marito povera vittima ignara ed inconsapevole che alla fine cede ma solo perché la signora gli ha talmente massaggiato l'ego, e gliela talmente fatta annusare che non si capisce dove finiscono i peli del naso di tuo marito e cominciano quelli pubici dell'amante mi pare una ricostruzione fasulla e consolatoria. Cioè io questo mondo di mariti coglioni completamente inebetiti tanto fighi sul lavoro quanto incapaci di comprendere le più evidenti situazioni, un amante passivo aggressiva talmente pitonata che sarebbe scappare anche il marito della Santanchè, il tutto capeggiato da una moglie olimpica talmente superiore, risolta, in pace con se stessa da non punire il marito, commiserare l'amante, e uscirne addirittura meglio di prima mi sembra uscita da un romanzetto harmony. Poi se ti è andata così secondo me vi conviene acchiappare i geni di tutti e tre e far brevettare il DNA perché con le molecole del vostro sangue ci possiamo tirar fuori tutta una nuova linea di psicofarmaci. I soldi del brevetto li anticipo io in cambio del 25% dei profitti


Stu-pe-ndo ! :up::up::up:


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Andrea l'ironia serve per veicolare meglio il messaggio. Non è una guerra tra chi è più bravo e chi scrive meglio. È proprio il fatto che personalmente ritengo che @_mistral_ se la stia raccontando un livello tale che ci crede anche lei. E probabilmente la rasata digerire anche al marito. Però questo in psicologia si chiama controllore esterno, e non va bene. Poi attenzione, ognuno ha diritto di leccarsi le ferite come meglio crede. Se io voglio costruirmi un mondo tutto mio in cui gira tutto perfettamente, e ci campo bene nessuno ti dice nulla. Però nel momento in cui mi sbatti in faccia una realtà che ritengo artefatta, non c'è nessun motivo al mondo per cui non debba farti presente che secondo me mi stai prendendo per il culo


Si sta prendendo per il culo.
Arcistufo dice una cosa molto vera, che qui mi è capitato di riscontrare in altre due occasioni (questa è la terza), e cioè un'eccessiva demonizzazione dell'altro bilanciata da una benevola accettazione dei limiti di chi ci deve qualcosa.


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ma difatti il marito di mistral, così come il mio, non è che non si addossi tutte le responsabilità del caso, però a latere dice che l'amante è una cogliona. Per me si può farlo, se lo si pensa. E non ci vedo contentini o raccontarsela per sfangarla. Perchè non la si sfanga, anzi si aggrava la propria posizione ritendendosi coglione a propria volta per aver avuto a che fare con lei. Si riconosce di aver sbagliato, di essersi spesi male, di aver preso una cantonata mondiale, di essersi fatti prendere da qualcuno che non valeva la pena, di aver sprecato tempo prezioso.


Perfetto.


Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Non capisco di cosa voi vi pentite, se vi capita di farlo, se non di cose che rinnegate perchè se aveste la possibilità di tornare indietro mai e poi mai le rifareste.


Credo che la maggioranza, SE si pente davvero (ed è tutto da dimostrare) si pente dell'atto in sè.
Molto raro che si penta anche del compagno/a di bagordi.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono già sposato...
> Abbiamo qualche alternativa?


Parecchie....parliamone 

 [MENTION=6587]Foglia[/MENTION] sempre assente, vero?


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Perchè, mò te lo dico, se io avessi una relazione con un uomo che mi piace tantissimo in tutti i sensi e poi decidessi di troncarla per salvaguardare il matrimonio perchè è quella in fin dei conti la cosa a cui tengo di più, mai mi sognerei di sputarci sopra se fossi scoperta. Direi che mi è piaciuto, che in quel momento lo desideravo e che corrispondeva esattamente a quello che mi mancava.


A me è stato detto più o meno così.
Ne era convinta ? Ne è ancora convinta ?
Boh.
Può essere che l'abbia detto perchè ci credeva davvero, può anche essere che l'abbia detto (e, soprattutto, che se lo sia detto) per non sentirsi una deficiente.
Quindi, un atteggiamento diametralmente opposto rispetto a chi rinnega e si pente dell'atto in sè e dell'altro/a.
Può essere, molto più semplicemente, che la considerazione più che positiva che aveva di lui rispondesse ad un disegno più generale di difesa e di giustificazione di quello che si è fatto.
Se si ritiene che quello che si è fatto è 'giusto', se si riesce a giustificare un tradimento perchè si era in crisi, perchè il legittimo non ci ascoltava (aggiungere scusa a piacere), è consequenziale dirsi e dire che QUELLA persona era funzionale ad un certo benessere in un certo periodo, e tesserne le lodi, con riferimento a determinate caratteristiche, serve proprio a sorreggere il castello che ci si è costruiti.


----------



## mistral (5 Ottobre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Si sta prendendo per il culo.
> Arcistufo dice una cosa molto vera, che qui mi è capitato di riscontrare in altre due occasioni (questa è la terza), e cioè un'eccessiva demonizzazione dell'altro bilanciata da una benevola accettazione dei limiti di chi ci deve qualcosa.


Ommammaliturchi!!
Le cose sono due ,o lo spiritello porcello scrive cose al posto mio oppure non mi so spiegare.
Ma me lo dite chi ho demonizzato?
Io prendo bellamente per il culo l'amante di mio marito che a suo tempo,a mia insaputa   prendeva per il culo me e frugava nella mia vita.Io sono irrispettosa e lei fauna da proteggere mah.
Con mio marito ho fatto i conti,se ci sto insieme ( e piuttosto bene visto che vecchissimi nodi fastidiosi si sono miracolosamente sciolti) non lo posso impiccare ,manco ho delle travi a vista in casa,dovrei portarlo in montagna ma lui preferisce il mare,un casino,lo affogo? 
Manco ho potuto infierire più di tanto perché si stava già facendo il peggio da solo,non so se l'ho scritto qui o su qualche altro forum di cornuti ma davvero,un grammo in più di peso messo da me e moriva.
Cioe volete dire che quando dico a mio marito "dai,su,pisellami tutta " e a lui viene il vomito ,faccio un peccato?:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Scusa farfalla, è davvero antipatico dover entrare nel tuo personale, seppure tu l'abbia condiviso in pubblico, ma continui a ripetere che non sapresti cosa fartene di un uomo che disprezza la sua ex amante perchè ti scadrebbe, ma poco ti metti nei panni di tuo marito. Rivesti solo quelli dell'ex amante che sei stata e corri a testa bassa su quella strada pretracciata senza voltarti nè da un lato nè dall'altro. Torniamo a tuo marito, mettiamo che scopra che la moglie e il suo caro amico col quale condivide tous ensemble i sabato sera del villaggio, hanno avuto una gran storia di sesso stoppata dalle contingenze e che il rapporto tra i due sia quello che è, comunque molto forte da quello che dici. Come si sentirebbe secondo te? Gli scadresti un pochino oppure apprezzerebbe il tuo imperituro attaccamento ad un altro? Suo caro amico, risottolineo.
> Qui nessuno afferma che la propria posizione, il proprio modo di vedere e vivere il tradimento siano quelli ottimali, ma è necessario cercare di allargare la visione dei singoli accadimenti osservandoli da più angoli. Se non ci si sposta è sempre lo stesso profilo che ci appare.
> 
> 
> ...


Ma con "è piaciuto tradire" non intendevo né piacere nel sesso e nella storia, né piacere di tradire. Intendevo soddisfazione di un bisogno che, per me, non può essere archiviato con un pentimento. E rispetto al bisogno non penso neanche a carenze di coppia. Figuriamoci se posso pensare a una "giustificazione" simile! No, io penso a un bisogno nel traditore che non è accettabile che venga liquidato con "ho fatto una cazzata" o con "sono pentito", altrimenti resta lì a minare la relazione come una colonia di termiti che farà crollare tutto all'improvviso, magari quando non si avrà più forza di reagire.


----------



## mistral (5 Ottobre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Perfetto.
> 
> 
> Credo che la maggioranza, SE si pente davvero (ed è tutto da dimostrare) si pente dell'atto in sè.
> Molto raro che si penta anche del compagno/a di bagordi.


E quando ti cade il prosciutto dagli occhi e vedi il maiale?
Guarda che quando vieni scoperto e il rischio di perdere la tua famiglia e la tua vita non è più solo teorico ,un pensiero sul l'importanza di quelle quattro scopate da 2cent con una persona che oltre ai pompini pucciosi poco altro condivideva di te ,nella scala di valori mi sa che l'amante del giovedì non ricordi manco più chi fosse.


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ommammaliturchi!!
> Le cose sono due ,o lo spiritello porcello scrive cose al posto mio oppure non mi so spiegare.
> Ma me lo dite chi ho demonizzato?
> Io prendo bellamente per il culo l'amante di mio marito che a suo tempo,a mia insaputa   prendeva per il culo me e frugava nella mia vita.Io sono irrispettosa e lei fauna da proteggere mah.
> ...


L'impressione che ho avuto (non solo io) è quella.
La dovizia di particolari ed il tono usato per descrivere l'escalation della 'signora' nell'accalappiare, nel sottomettere e nel manipolare tuo marito unita alla sostanziale accettazione del suo pentimento e del suo ribrezzo nei confronti della psicopatica inducono a pensare quanto scritto.


----------



## mistral (5 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma con "è piaciuto tradire" non intendevo né piacere nel sesso e nella storia, né piacere di tradire. Intendevo soddisfazione di un bisogno che, per me, non può essere archiviato con un pentimento. E rispetto al bisogno non penso neanche a carenze di coppia. Figuriamoci se posso pensare a una "giustificazione" simile! No, io penso a un bisogno nel traditore che non è accettabile che venga liquidato con "ho fatto una cazzata" o con "sono pentito", altrimenti resta lì a minare la relazione come una colonia di termiti che farà crollare tutto all'improvviso, magari quando non si avrà più forza di reagire.



Il bisogno di mio marito che non corrispondevo l'ho  scritto in 128 volumi (per far concorrenza ad Arci).Sto rimediando o meglio dando importanza a questo suo bisogno che non riconoscevo più e non capivo.
Ha provato a farselo prestare altrove ma non lo gratificava se non in superficie  perché era da me che lo rivoleva.Se gli fosse piaciuta di più la versione new a ques'ora era andato.Che poi credo sia la ragione principale per cui poche storie di tradimento si concretizzino in qualcosa di reale.


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> E quando ti cade il prosciutto dagli occhi e vedi il maiale?
> Guarda che quando vieni scoperto e il rischio di perdere la tua famiglia e la tua vita non è più solo teorico ,un pensiero sul l'importanza di quelle quattro scopate da 2cent con una persona che oltre ai pompini pucciosi poco altro condivideva di te ,nella scala di valori mi sa che l'amante del giovedì non ricordi manco più chi fosse.


Se lo vedi SOLO nel momento in cui puoi perdere la tua famiglia sei un povero coglione.
Se pur di non perdere la tua famiglia sei disposto a rinnegare l'atto in sè (e ci sta) e a demonizzare la compagna di bagordi (e qui ci sta molto meno) sei solo uno che se la sta facendo sotto. Ma che non è minimamente sincero. 
Penso a quei bambini che la fanno grossa, che vengono rimproverati dai genitori e danno la colpa all'amico che li ha costretti a fare quel qualcosa per cui vengono rimproverati. Bambini, appunto.
P.S. : continui (volutamente ?) a confondere il ribrezzo per quello che si è fatto e per le conseguenze a cui si può andare incontro con il ribrezzo (postumo, of course) per l'amichetta.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Scusa, ma che ne sai qual è il giusto punto di vista per quanto riguarda gli altri? Se  [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION] ha ricostruito la vicenda così come ce la racconta, siccome non mi pare affatto stupida nè superficiale, anzi il contrario, sarà quello che dice; le dinamiche le avrà sviscerate in un triliardo di modi e se è giunta alle conclusioni di cui ci fa partecipi non vedo perchè insistere nel dire che sta dicendo fregnacce per incastrare i pezzi e salvare se stessa e il marito.
> 
> Comunque la discussione è davvero bella, mi piace


André ma ndo cazzo sta scritto che per raccontarsela si debba essere stupidi e superficiali? Anzi, a voler essere proprio precisi analitici, penso che difese con il sofisticate siano appannaggio di intelligenze piuttosto elevate. Questo non toglie che, a prescindere dalle tue facoltà mentali, di fronte al dolore non è proprio semplicissimo reagire in maniera fredda e meccanicistica. I medici e la chiamano postura antalgica, cioè quando ti muovi male perché ti rimane il ricordo di un dolore e poco a poco ti fotti tutto l'equilibrio del corpo. Il cervello funziona esattamente nello stesso modo. Inizia un bisogno di ricostruire la realtà in modo da poterla digerire quando secondo me la componente casuale e ciò che la fa da padrone. Nel senso che davvero penso che sia inutile e dannoso stare a costruire chissà quali complesse dietrologie sul fatto che qualcuno che ci aveva promesso fedeltà per la vita davanti a un prete o a una pagina del codice civile, sia finito inzuppato di bava altrui.
E non solo perché secondo me conviene molto più fuggire dal dolore che spaccarsi il culo a destrutturarlo, chiedendosi quali fossero le tracce del grande disegno cosmico in ogni singolo punto nero che mi ha lasciato appiccicato allo specchio del bagno ( ohi ohi, sono 12 giorni che non mi chiama, che cosa sarà successo? Sarà successo che si sta facendo i cazzi suoi, che altro?).
È proprio che siffatta complessa opera di incasellamento di dettagli insignificanti nelle caselle giusto e sbagliato non si avvicina alla realtà, ti allontana dalla realtà dei fatti. Ti restituisce un'immagine distorta, magari più carina, sicuramente più ordinata.
Tuo marito stava col cazzo nella bocca di un'altra? Questo è un fatto. Tuo marito stava col cazzo nella bocca di un'altra perché tu nelle tue pieghe esistenziali lo hai escluso dalla sua vita e di conseguenza lui si è reso più vulnerabile alla tarpana col nasone? Questo è un fatto più una venticinquina di parole inutili.
Se vuoi cambiarti la vita ragioni sui fatti, se vuoi continuare ad avere la stessa vita di sempre, raccontandoti che tu sei cambiata, lui ha cambiato, l'amante è cambiata e mio nonno siccome ha tre palle è un flipper, accomodati, la verità è che non è cambiato un cazzo tranne il tuo punto di vista.
Quando mi scopo un'altra lo faccio per godermi l'attimo, se dovessi iniziare a includere nella mia vita extra- coniugale le possibili strategie di risoluzione alternativa della vita qualora fossi beccato non mi si alzerebbe più neanche con un tir di Viagra.
Ma sto divagando. Per chiudere il discorso, secondo me attenersi ai fatti e alla realtà senza raccontarcela troppo non è indice di stupidità. Esattamente come non è indice di stupidità, semmai di una punta di autismo, costruirsi un mondo parallelo solo per sentirsi migliori di quel che si è.
Lo sai qual è il pezzo che manca sempre in tutte le narrazioni di [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION]? Non la ho mai sentita spendere una parola su che cosa abbia lei di storto nel suo rapporto col marito (io me la figuro come una terribile rompicoglioni ma è gran parte colpa della foto dell'avatar) per cui sto tizio sia finito con la faccia nelle mutande della prima rincoglionita che gli ha dato un po' di importanza.
Cioè per carità io sono contro quelle che di fronte alla fronte pesante cominciano a darsi le chiodate pensando che sia tutta colpa loro, ma ci sarà una via di mezzo, o no?


----------



## mistral (5 Ottobre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> L'impressione che ho avuto (non solo io) è quella.
> La dovizia di particolari ed il tono usato per descrivere l'escalation della 'signora' nell'accalappiare, nel sottomettere e nel manipolare tuo marito unita alla sostanziale accettazione del suo pentimento e del suo ribrezzo nei confronti della psicopatica inducono a pensare quanto scritto.


Ho le mail (aziendali) di due anni prima con lei che gli fa una corte spietata fosse anche per scrivergli " oggi sei passato in ufficio,eri bellissimo"
Parla del fallimento del suo matrimonio,(poi scrive che ama tantissimo il marito e vorrebbe solo qualche scopata)del desiderio di una storia extraconiugale .
L'excalation l'ho letta io ,ho aperto le mail e ho chiesto spiegazioni a mio marito che sudava  freddo.
Non mancava MAI occasione in cui avesse bisogno di qualcosa da lui...per due anni.Mi pare pure figo mio marito a resistere tanto a lungo quando qui abbiamo tanti ometti che cadono al primo flap di ciglia della mamma dell'amichetta dei figli.
Ci sono anche risposte sue in cui le chiede di smetterla con le farneticazioni e sue risposte da attrice drammatica.
La dovizia di particolari glieli ho chiesti perché abbiamo una confidenza spudorata .Non dimentichiamo che il primo bacio ce lo siamo dati a15 anni quindi ormai abbiamo il DNA in comune.Ci siamo lasciati a volte ,da ragazzi senza mai poter stare lontani davvero,se mi racconta che l'amante ha dei problemi anatomici perché ha un clitoride inesistente mi fa l'effetto che a lui fa sapere che un mio amico ha il pisello storto.No problem.Evidentemente siamo strani a dirci tutto senza problemi.ma non ho mai nascosto che in tanti anni abbiamo avuto una crisi che ci ha spiazzati solo nell'anno,ì precedente il tradimento ed ovviamente nel durante.Mi spiace che abbiate  compagni a cui siete costretti a raccontare solo il bello,io non ce la farei.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> A me è stato detto più o meno così.
> Ne era convinta ? Ne è ancora convinta ?
> Boh.
> Può essere che l'abbia detto perchè ci credeva davvero, può anche essere che l'abbia detto (e, soprattutto, che se lo sia detto) per non sentirsi una deficiente.
> ...


Sì ma continua a dire perché cavolo bisogna giustificarsi di essere stati bene? La verità è che molto spesso, soprattutto le prime volte, quando si tradisce non lo si fa mai a cuor leggero, non lo si fa mai con grosse soddisfazioni, a fare una battutaccia ci sarebbe da dire che è come tornare vergini...
Poi com'è andata a fare il traditore e l'amante lo sanno fino in fondo soltanto loro, Il tradito sta in finestra nel dopo secondo me più di quanto stia in finestra quando si becca le corna

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ho le mail (aziendali) di due anni prima con lei che gli fa una corte spietata fosse anche per scrivergli " oggi sei passato in ufficio,eri bellissimo"
> Parla del fallimento del suo matrimonio,(poi scrive che ama tantissimo il marito e vorrebbe solo qualche scopata)del desiderio di una storia extraconiugale .
> L'excalation l'ho letta io ,ho aperto le mail e ho chiesto spiegazioni a mio marito che sudava  freddo.
> Non mancava MAI occasione in cui avesse bisogno di qualcosa da lui...per due anni.Mi pare pure figo mio marito a resistere tanto a lungo quando qui abbiamo tanti ometti che cadono al primo flap di ciglia della mamma dell'amichetta dei figli


Anche a me è stato detto - e ci credo perchè l'ho 'verificato' - che è stata oggetto di un 'corteggiamento pazzesco'.
Anche a me ha ceduto dopo mesi.
Mbè ? Che gli facciamo, l'applauso ?
La discriminante è solo se cedi oppure no, se cedi dopo tre mesi ma accetti il corteggiamento allora il problema non è farlo o non farlo ma trovare un compromesso con i propri sensi di colpa. Si mette il potenziale amante in stand by e gli si fa capire che oh, tranquillo che te la dò, ma sono una signora e se te la dò subito mi sento troppo zoccola.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> il problema non è farlo o non farlo ma trovare un compromesso con i propri sensi di colpa. Si mette il potenziale amante in stand by e gli si fa capire che oh, tranquillo che te la dò, ma sono una signora e se te la dò subito mi sento troppo zoccola.


quotone. Aggiungere anche il fatto che mettere bene in chiaro, senza troppa foga se non si risulta scortesi, che non si ha nessuna intenzione di sfasciare la famiglia di provenienza, non è che sia scortese. Se non lo fai, è un'aggravante.
L'amante va infilata subito nel ruolo di complice, altrimenti finisce che prende gli schiaffi da una parte e dall'altra

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ommammaliturchi!!
> Le cose sono due ,o lo spiritello porcello scrive cose al posto mio oppure non mi so spiegare.
> Ma me lo dite chi ho demonizzato?
> Io prendo bellamente per il culo l'amante di mio marito che a suo tempo,a mia insaputa   prendeva per il culo me e frugava nella mia vita.Io sono irrispettosa e lei fauna da proteggere mah.
> ...


Nessuno sta proteggendo lei. 
Almeno non io.
Tu prendi per il culo lei è lei prendeva per il culo te e frugava nella tua vita e ti ora stai con un uomo che le ha permesso di farlo.
Io sono ben contenta che tu con lui ci stai bene e ti auguro di starci per tutta la vita.
Per me é più inaccettabile che lui non l'abbia sfanculizzata al primo commento su di te che il fatto che se la sia scopata.
Ma non esiste un giusto e uno sbagliato solo punti di vista diversi


----------



## mistral (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No io dico semplicemente che questa faccenda dell'amante soggetto agente che si affaccenda per riprodursi con tuo marito a tutti i costi, e tuo marito povera vittima ignara ed inconsapevole che alla fine cede ma solo perché la signora gli ha talmente massaggiato l'ego, e gliela talmente fatta annusare che non si capisce dove finiscono i peli del naso di tuo marito e cominciano quelli pubici dell'amante mi pare una ricostruzione fasulla e consolatoria. Cioè io questo mondo di mariti coglioni completamente inebetiti tanto fighi sul lavoro quanto incapaci di comprendere le più evidenti situazioni, un amante passivo aggressiva talmente pitonata che sarebbe scappare anche il marito della Santanchè, il tutto capeggiato da una moglie olimpica talmente superiore, risolta, in pace con se stessa da non punire il marito, commiserare l'amante, e uscirne addirittura meglio di prima mi sembra uscita da un romanzetto harmony. Poi se ti è andata così secondo me vi conviene acchiappare i geni di tutti e tre e far brevettare il DNA perché con le molecole del vostro sangue ci possiamo tirar fuori tutta una nuova linea di psicofarmaci. I soldi del brevetto li anticipo io in cambio del 25% dei profitti
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Arci,mi deludi,non sei attento ma sei perdonato perché sei l'ultimo arrivato e poi sei distratto dallo scrivere i 128 volumi.

La fase riproduttiva è successiva e coincide con le tattiche di fuga di mio marito mal riuscite .
Mio marito non è coglione inebetito,gli piaceva si il ruolo di eroe così come a te piace che le mamme delle amichette ti vedano due spanne sopra la barbina concorrenza.UGUALE solo che a te basta il flap flap delle ciglia per cornificare tua moglie con donne indegne di allacciargli le scarpe invece a mio marito ha dovuto fargliela annusare per due anni con tanto di assalto.Sará che sono troppo figa e ho il culo da ventenne invece lei ha la cellulite?:rotfl:
Di poco ma a te ....preferisco mio marito.
In quanto al libro Harmony,dovevi passare da casa nostra in quel periodo e avresti visto le pale del Mulino Bianco roteare come un girandola impazzita con tanto di Banderas e gallina sotto psicofarmaci.
Sul superiore e risolta beh,non saprei però so che sono sempre stata piuttosto sicura di me ,indipendente non solo economicamente e il feedback di chi mi sta intorno mi porta a pensare che sia anche una persona equilibrata  e gradevole non solo fisicamente.
Magari avessi avuto un'altra  base di partenza ,se fossi stata vecchia ,imbruttita,appesantita  senza casa,senza alternative maschili oltre mio marito avrei avuto reazioni più classiche.
Che dire ,non ho,inveito contro di lei,non ho punito mio marito,sono stata solo malissimo di mio e mio marito credo mille volte peggio,per lui e sopratutto per me.
Ho chiesto loro se volevano stare insieme..si sono ritratti come le corna delle lumache (per stare in tema)lei mi ha giurato che spariva dalla nostra vita e chiesto di lasciarle la sua vita.L'ho fatto e lui dopo tre mesi di silenzio dopo il mese di insulti contatta mio marito e gli chiede se il giorno X all'ora X lui era disposto ad andare a casa sua per fare l'amore....
li si che mi è partito l'embolo.Una grazia sprecata per una stronza cogliona che non merita nulla si bea di averla fatta franca.
Fatemi santa o almeno intitolatemi un capitolo Harmony


----------



## mistral (5 Ottobre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Anche a me è stato detto - e ci credo perchè l'ho 'verificato' - che è stata oggetto di un 'corteggiamento pazzesco'.
> Anche a me ha ceduto dopo mesi.
> Mbè ? Che gli facciamo, l'applauso ?
> La discriminante è solo se cedi oppure no, se cedi dopo tre mesi ma accetti il corteggiamento allora il problema non è farlo o non farlo ma trovare un compromesso con i propri sensi di colpa. Si mette il potenziale amante in stand by e gli si fa capire che oh, tranquillo che te la dò, ma sono una signora e se te la dò subito mi sento troppo zoccola.


Rispondevo al tuo dubbio sull'escalation ,non so tua moglie ma mio marito applausi non ne ha sentiti da nessuno.


----------



## mistral (5 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nessuno sta proteggendo lei.
> Almeno non io.
> Tu prendi per il culo lei è lei prendeva per il culo te e frugava nella tua vita e ti ora stai con un uomo che le ha permesso di farlo.
> Io sono ben contenta che tu con lui ci stai bene e ti auguro di starci per tutta la vita.
> ...


A lei non è mai stato permesso dire nulla e sapere nulla su di me anche se lei ci provava sempre e ci dava dentro a sfanculare il marito.
Posso giurarci perché se avesse avuto una minima rivelazione su cose mie intime,quando lanciava accuse inesistenti non si sarebbe fatta scappare l'occasione per dirmi ciò che mio marito diceva di pessimo su  di me.Mi diceva solo che lui si lamentava sempre di me che lo prevaricavo ,lo diceva pure a me quindi no news,più di quella "grave "rivelazione non ha saputo rinfacciargli.
Mio marito è di pochissime parole e troppo geloso di ogni mio aspetto per raccontare qualsivoglia di intimo mio.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> A lei non è mai stato permesso dire nulla e sapere nulla su di me anche se lei ci provava sempre e ci dava dentro a sfanculare il marito.
> Posso giurarci perché se avesse avuto una minima rivelazione su cose mie intime,quando lanciava accuse inesistenti non si sarebbe fatta scappare l'occasione per dirmi ciò che mio marito diceva di pessimo su  di me.Mi diceva solo che lui si lamentava sempre di me che lo prevaricavo ,lo diceva pure a me quindi no news,più di quella "grave "rivelazione non ha saputo rinfacciargli.
> Mio marito è di pochissime parole e troppo geloso di ogni mio aspetto per raccontare qualsivoglia di intimo mio.


Io non ho detto che ha saputo cose. Ho detto che diceva e voleva sapere. 
Per me inaccettabile che lui non le abbia detto che quella zona é off limits la prima volta. La seconda non succede...


----------



## mistral (5 Ottobre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se lo vedi SOLO nel momento in cui puoi perdere la tua famiglia sei un povero coglione.
> Se pur di non perdere la tua famiglia sei disposto a rinnegare l'atto in sè (e ci sta) e a demonizzare la compagna di bagordi (e qui ci sta molto meno) sei solo uno che se la sta facendo sotto. Ma che non è minimamente sincero.
> Penso a quei bambini che la fanno grossa, che vengono rimproverati dai genitori e danno la colpa all'amico che li ha costretti a fare quel qualcosa per cui vengono rimproverati. Bambini, appunto.
> P.S. : continui (volutamente ?) a confondere il ribrezzo per quello che si è fatto e per le conseguenze a cui si può andare incontro con il ribrezzo (postumo, of course) per l'amichetta.


Nono,lo vedi anche prima infatti non sei mica tanto tranquillo ma è una possibilità.Quando ti beccano è certezza.Come il fumare e avere la possibilità di avere il cancro,lo sai ma speri che non succeda.É quando la lastra rivela una macchia che son cazzi e piangi si,ti penti di ogni singola sigaretta che hai fumato.Ho frequentato il reparto di pneumologia  per 10 anni e di fumatori orgogliosi attaccati ai respiratori non ne ho visto nemmeno uno,si erano pure dimenticati del piacere che ai tempi gli dava la sigaretta.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> La dovizia di particolari glieli ho chiesti perché abbiamo una confidenza spudorata .Non dimentichiamo che il primo bacio ce lo siamo dati a15 anni quindi ormai abbiamo il DNA in comune.Ci siamo lasciati a volte ,da ragazzi senza mai poter stare lontani davvero,se mi racconta che l'amante ha dei problemi anatomici perché ha un clitoride inesistente mi fa l'effetto che a lui fa sapere che un mio amico ha il pisello storto.No problem.Evidentemente siamo strani a dirci tutto senza problemi.


Guarda [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION] se stavo insieme da quando avevo 15 anni avete tutta la mia invidia. Te lo dico sinceramente perché anche i miei genitori stanno insieme da quando hanno 16 anni, ora mi hanno 65 e sono disgustosamente carini. Perfetto siete una coppia della madonna, in cui lui ha avuto uno scivolone perché è un uomo fighissimo, tanto è vero che te lo sei colto in un'età in cui ancora non c'erano in giro solo catenacci. Sei Simba dalla Rupe dei Re. Quindi? Cosa cazzo ci stai a fare su questo forum quando nemmeno di corna alla fine si è trattato? Lui è talmente roba tua che ci sono voluti 2 anni per mettere mano alla patonza altrui, ovviamente come chiunque scopa da un quarto di secolo con la stessa donna è talmente settato sui vostri ritmi di coppia che qualunque altra cosa ramazzi in giro ovviamente gli fa strano, e tu lo tratti con quel misto di amore, amicizia, rapporto fraterno, che la meravigliosa cifra stilistica delle coppie che si sono messe insieme da ragazzini.
Questo non toglie secondo me che nei due anni di corte spietata lui abbia lungamente premeditato di andare a vedere il bluff della nasona, sia stato ovviamente stranito dal vedere come quelle strane ragazze in balia dell'orologio biologico si comportano, e te ne abbia fornito una certa versione.
Ciò non toglie che chi ti tradisce, mente. Che ci stia bene o che ci stia male, mente. Prima, durante, dopo. Se il dopo è particolarmente complesso, magari mente fino al punto di raccontarsela e di crederci, ma mente.
Quindi facciamo finta che:
Tuo marito non è abituato bene, è abituato a voi.
La facocera probabilmente c'è stata di merda quanto lui, ma se sei nata zebra più lenta, logico che il leone ti si mangi per prima.
Tu non sei la reincarnazione di Siddharta, sei semplicemente una che invece di andare a tentoni come il 90% nel delle donne al mondo, ha avuto il culo di imboccare il poker d'assi alla prima mano, ed è stata così sveglia da tenersi un uomo e continuare ad investire su di lui, invece che andarsene in giro seguendo modelli culturali che spesso non funzionano. Complimenti. ti sei salvata l'anima. Hai tutta la mia invidia, e non sto scherzando.
Però risparmi tutti questi toni di superiorità e di certezze perché la tua posizione non è frutto di una coscienza o una benevolenza superiore, semplicemente hai avuto culo.
Sempre a voler far finta (solo finta) che io abbia ragione.


Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì ma continua a dire perché cavolo bisogna giustificarsi di essere stati bene? La verità è che molto spesso, soprattutto le prime volte, quando si tradisce non lo si fa mai a cuor leggero, non lo si fa mai con grosse soddisfazioni, a fare una battutaccia ci sarebbe da dire che è come tornare vergini...
> Poi com'è andata a fare il traditore e l'amante lo sanno fino in fondo soltanto loro, Il tradito sta in finestra nel dopo secondo me più di quanto stia in finestra quando si becca le corna
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


E chi dice che non gli sia piaciuto.
É dopo che evidentemente il gioco non è valso la candela e ti sei pure bruciato non ricavando niente di che.
Avesse almeno trovato quella che scopava da Dio come quelle che trovi tu,invece nisba ma tutto sommato lui non cercava in primis sesso,altrimenti alla prima annusata se la scopava,cercava altro tipo di gratificazione che in parte anche se effimera e funzionale al dare e avere ha ottenuto.


----------



## mistral (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda @_mistral_ se stavo insieme da quando avevo 15 anni avete tutta la mia invidia. Te lo dico sinceramente perché anche i miei genitori stanno insieme da quando hanno 16 anni, ora mi hanno 65 e sono disgustosamente carini. Perfetto siete una coppia della madonna, in cui lui ha avuto uno scivolone perché è un uomo fighissimo, tanto è vero che te lo sei colto in un'età in cui ancora non c'erano in giro solo catenacci. Sei Simba dalla Rupe dei Re. Quindi? Cosa cazzo ci stai a fare su questo forum quando nemmeno di corna alla fine si è trattato? Lui è talmente roba tua che ci sono voluti 2 anni per mettere mano alla patonza altrui, ovviamente come chiunque scopa da un quarto di secolo con la stessa donna è talmente settato sui vostri ritmi di coppia che qualunque altra cosa ramazzi in giro ovviamente gli fa strano, e tu lo tratti con quel misto di amore, amicizia, rapporto fraterno, che la meravigliosa cifra stilistica delle coppie che si sono messe insieme da ragazzini.
> Questo non toglie secondo me che nei due anni di corte spietata lui abbia lungamente premeditato di andare a vedere il bluff della nasona, sia stato ovviamente stranito dal vedere come quelle strane ragazze in balia dell'orologio biologico si comportano, e te ne abbia fornito una certa versione.
> Ciò non toglie che chi ti tradisce, mente. Che ci stia bene o che ci stia male, mente. Prima, durante, dopo. Se il dopo è particolarmente complesso, magari mente fino al punto di raccontarsela e di crederci, ma mente.
> Quindi facciamo finta che:
> ...


ma lo so,infatti mi diceva che non ci riusciva perché non aveva il mio odore (che lui ritiene afrodisiaco) e tutto gli faceva fuori posto ma ormai il ponte era varcato,io (a detta sua lo avevo abbandonato) è l'occasione era lì .
Non gli è piaciuto credo soprattutto il vedere di non riuscire a fare ciò che lei si aspettava perché il me è troppo ridondante dentro di lui ,gli sono ancestralmente di intralcio:rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> ma lo so,infatti mi diceva che non ci riusciva perché non aveva il mio odore (che lui ritiene afrodisiaco) e tutto gli faceva fuori posto ma ormai il ponte era varcato,io (a detta sua lo avevo abbandonato) è l'occasione era lì .
> Non gli è piaciuto credo soprattutto il vedere di non riuscire a fare ciò che lei si aspettava perché il me è troppo ridondante dentro di lui ,gli sono ancestralmente di intralcio:rotfl:


aridanghete avrebbe detto mia nonna: ti ha raccontato un sacco di cazzateeeee! !!!
E te le ha raccontate così bene perché ti conosce a memoriaaaa!!!
non è che la facocera non avesse il tuo odore, e che puzzava di suoooo!!!
Non è che tu gli sia ancestralmente di intralcio è proprio che quella nun je piacevaaaaa!!!!
Secondo me se ne pizzica un'altra un po' meno facocera a fa il bisse c'è riprovaaaa! !!
Se te lo scrivo in Cinquestellese lo capisci? Svegliaaaaa! !!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> aridanghete avrebbe detto mia nonna: ti ha raccontato un sacco di cazzateeeee! !!!
> E te le ha raccontate così bene perché ti conosce a memoriaaaa!!!
> non è che la facocera non avesse il tuo odore, e che puzzava di suoooo!!!
> Non è che tu gli sia ancestralmente di intralcio è proprio che quella nun je piacevaaaaa!!!!
> ...


OT Aridanghete si dice a città di  castello  fine OT


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ho le mail (aziendali) di due anni prima con lei che gli fa una corte spietata fosse anche per scrivergli " oggi sei passato in ufficio,eri bellissimo"
> Parla del fallimento del suo matrimonio,(poi scrive che ama tantissimo il marito e vorrebbe solo qualche scopata)del desiderio di una storia extraconiugale .
> L'excalation l'ho letta io ,ho aperto le mail e ho chiesto spiegazioni a mio marito che sudava  freddo.
> Non mancava MAI occasione in cui avesse bisogno di qualcosa da lui...per due anni.Mi pare pure figo mio marito a resistere tanto a lungo quando qui abbiamo tanti ometti che cadono al primo flap di ciglia della mamma dell'amichetta dei figli.
> ...


Non ho seguito la discussione, ma ritenete il clitoride non esposto un problema anatomico?


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Ottobre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Perfetto.
> 
> 
> Credo che la maggioranza, SE si pente davvero (ed è tutto da dimostrare) si pente dell'atto in sè.
> Molto raro che si penta anche del compagno/a di bagordi.



Jim, non sono d'accordo. E penso a me, non a mio marito, che mi pento esattamente di certi compagni di bagordi, per come erano loro, non per l'atto in sè.



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se si ritiene che quello che si è fatto è 'giusto', se si riesce a giustificare un tradimento perchè si era in crisi, perchè il legittimo non ci ascoltava (aggiungere scusa a piacere), è consequenziale dirsi e dire che QUELLA persona era funzionale ad un certo benessere in un certo periodo, e tesserne le lodi, con riferimento a determinate caratteristiche, serve proprio a sorreggere il castello che ci si è costruiti.


Mio marito l'ha disprezzata a posteriori, prima che io sapessi solo nella sua testa e direttamente con lei, poi parlandone con me una volta scoperta la faccenda. Non l'ha mai ritenuta colpevole di nulla nè ha mai dichiararto mancanze eclatanti nella nostra relazione; dice che il problema era suo personale, di carenza di qualcosa, ma che non è capace, perchè non le trova in me, di attribuirmene la responsabilità. Ciò non toglie che il quadro finale di questa donna lui lo trovi orrendo comunque. Finchè ha retto la maschera era degna di attenzioni, poi da tenere alla larga, perciò contesto chi dice che la qualità dell'amante non conta. Se fosse stata "più" tutto magari adesso sarei a parlare da moglie abbandonata. E qui si apre un altro capitolo, ma nessuno di noi può mettere la mano sul fuoco sull'amore eterno e sul fatto che sapremmo resistere ad un fantomatico  uomo o donna che per enne ragioni ci fanno impazzire.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma con "è piaciuto tradire" non intendevo né piacere nel sesso e nella storia, né piacere di tradire. Intendevo soddisfazione di un bisogno che, per me, non può essere archiviato con un pentimento. E rispetto al bisogno non penso neanche a carenze di coppia. Figuriamoci se posso pensare a una "giustificazione" simile! No, io penso a un bisogno nel traditore che non è accettabile che venga liquidato con "ho fatto una cazzata" o con "sono pentito", altrimenti resta lì a minare la relazione come una colonia di termiti che farà crollare tutto all'improvviso, magari quando non si avrà più forza di reagire.


Ho capito. Bruna, mettiamo che il bisogno di un uomo tipo il marito di mistral o il mio sia semplicemente (può essere, no?) una gran necessità di essere ammirati/adorati/esaltati che nella coppia in un certo momento della storia viene a mancare, che viene malamente soddisfatto e di cui si parla successivamente sempre più serenamente, in che modo potrebbe inficiare il matrimonio stesso in futuro, se non perpetrando la stessa dinamica? E' questo che vuoi dire? Che se il bisogno rimane lì può riaffiorare in qualsiasi momento? Tutto può essere, ma lo stesso vale per l'altra parte. Il tradito potrebbe sentirsi legittimato a fare il bel cavolo che gli pare anche per dare egli stesso fuoco alle stesse polveri (gratificazione etc etc). 

Secondo te, una volta ammesso un bisogno tipo quello descritto, cos'altro ci sarebbe da dire? Un perchè? Io non saprei rispondere sul perchè mi fa piacere essere riconosciuta carina o intelligente o amabile etc anche se di sicuro non mi innamoro/invaghisco di chi mi apprezza e men che meno gli regalo pezzi della mia vita in termini di tempo, dedizione etc. Ma io sono io col mio percorso e sono giunta a questo passaggio. Adesso. Domani non so. Lui è lui ed è caduto in una trappola che lui stesso si è teso pensando di fare bene (per sè), poco sapendo che invece si sarebbe  fracassato il cranio (e a me tutto l'apparato scheletrico). 

Altra domanda: e se non fossimo capaci, nè lui nè io, di andare oltre il semplice che ho raccontato? Che si fa? Sempre secondo il tuo punto di osservazione.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> André ma ndo cazzo sta scritto che per raccontarsela si debba essere stupidi e superficiali? Anzi, a voler essere proprio precisi analitici, penso che difese con il sofisticate siano appannaggio di intelligenze piuttosto elevate. Questo non toglie che, a prescindere dalle tue facoltà mentali, di fronte al dolore non è proprio semplicissimo reagire in maniera fredda e meccanicistica. I medici e la chiamano postura antalgica, cioè quando ti muovi male perché ti rimane il ricordo di un dolore e poco a poco ti fotti tutto l'equilibrio del corpo. Il cervello funziona esattamente nello stesso modo. Inizia un bisogno di ricostruire la realtà in modo da poterla digerire quando secondo me la componente casuale e ciò che la fa da padrone. Nel senso che davvero penso che sia inutile e dannoso stare a costruire chissà quali complesse dietrologie sul fatto che qualcuno che ci aveva promesso fedeltà per la vita davanti a un prete o a una pagina del codice civile, sia finito inzuppato di bava altrui.
> E non solo perché secondo me conviene molto più fuggire dal dolore che spaccarsi il culo a destrutturarlo, chiedendosi quali fossero le tracce del grande disegno cosmico in ogni singolo punto nero che mi ha lasciato appiccicato allo specchio del bagno ( ohi ohi, sono 12 giorni che non mi chiama, che cosa sarà successo? Sarà successo che si sta facendo i cazzi suoi, che altro?).
> È proprio che siffatta complessa opera di incasellamento di dettagli insignificanti nelle caselle giusto e sbagliato non si avvicina alla realtà, ti allontana dalla realtà dei fatti. Ti restituisce un'immagine distorta, magari più carina, sicuramente più ordinata.
> Tuo marito stava col cazzo nella bocca di un'altra? Questo è un fatto. Tuo marito stava col cazzo nella bocca di un'altra perché tu nelle tue pieghe esistenziali lo hai escluso dalla sua vita e di conseguenza lui si è reso più vulnerabile alla tarpana col nasone? Questo è un fatto più una venticinquina di parole inutili.
> ...


Per me la via di mezzo è quella mia e di mistral, che ti devo dire. Ed è indice di stupidità/superficialità anche il raccontarsela, il crearsi una realtà parallela per mettere insieme i pezzi di un futuro possibile. Magari se lo faccio e non me rendo conto lo sono anch'io.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non ho seguito la discussione, ma ritenete il clitoride non esposto un problema anatomico?


A questo punto mi pare che la non accettazione della variabilità individuale sia secondaria


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non ho seguito la discussione, ma ritenete il clitoride non esposto un problema anatomico?


Non esposto e inesistente hanno il medesimo significato? 
Interessa anche me questa cosa


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A questo punto mi pare che la non accettazione della variabilità individuale sia secondaria


Non ho capito.

Domandavo: se una donna ha il clitoride non "esposto" ma è sensibile al tocco qual'è il problema? E' questione estetica o anatomica?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Jim, non sono d'accordo. E penso a me, non a mio marito, che mi pento esattamente di certi compagni di bagordi, per come erano loro, non per l'atto in sè.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Intanto a me pare che non ci sia giudizio da parte di nessuno. Mi sembra che ci sia solo essenza di forum. Voglio dire che il bello di un forum è il fatto che ti illumina aspetti che mai avresti visto o avresti accuratamente evitato di illuminare.

Io penso che il bisogno di gratificazioni che porta a mettere in pericolo la vita che si desidera vada indagato e magari curato. Non intendo in senso medico o psicoterapeutico (anche si può fare) intendo proprio di prendersi cura di quella parte di sé che esprime quel bisogno, non disprezzarla. Invece il percorso che disprezza è rimozione.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non ho capito.
> 
> Domandavo: se una donna ha il clitoride non "esposto" ma è sensibile al tocco qual'è il problema? E' questione estetica o anatomica?


Non credo sia un problema anche perché non è che il clitoride sia fatto a stampino, uguali a tutti gli altri come se fossero biscotti 
mi risulta che ce ne siano di pronunciati e di piccolissimi, insomma credo che ci sia varietà diverse come per i cazzi o per le tette


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non ho capito.
> 
> Domandavo: se una donna ha il clitoride non "esposto" ma è sensibile al tocco qual'è il problema? E' questione estetica o anatomica?


Nessun problema.
Credo che sia uno dei tanti aspetti che sono utili per svilirla. Ma equivalente a "aveva la ricrescita della tinta".


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> OT Aridanghete si dice a città di  castello  fine OT


Naaahhh.  CIVIS ROMANVS SVM da 10 generazioni 

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non ho seguito la discussione, ma ritenete il clitoride non esposto un problema anatomico?


No, ma parecchio scomodo, se tocca lavorarci. Essere monorgasmiche è un difetto anatomico, il clitoride piccolo è solo infame.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> . Ed è indice di stupidità/superficialità anche il raccontarsela, il crearsi una realtà parallela per mettere insieme i pezzi di un futuro possibile.


manco p'o cazzo, IMHO. Indice di scarso coraggio, di autoindulgenza, ma non di stupidità, né di superficialità.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intanto a me pare che non ci sia giudizio da parte di nessuno. Mi sembra che ci sia solo essenza di forum. Voglio dire che il bello di un forum è il fatto che ti illumina aspetti che mai avresti visto o avresti accuratamente evitato di illuminare.


Ma sono d'accordo, tantè che ho scritto che la discussione mi stava piacendo molto. E riconosco assolutamente la valenza del dialogo, sono qui apposta 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Io penso che il bisogno di gratificazioni che porta a mettere in pericolo la vita che si desidera vada indagato e magari curato. Non intendo in senso medico o psicoterapeutico (anche si può fare) intendo proprio di prendersi cura di quella parte di sé che esprime quel bisogno, non disprezzarla. Invece il percorso che disprezza è rimozione.


Personalmente faccio fatica a riconoscermi il poco di buono che ho, figuriamoci amare quello che invece non mi piace proprio, o addirittura prendermene cura. Mio marito non so; lui cataloga e volta pagina. E' molto schematico in tutto;  anche questa l'ha archiviata come cazzata in effetti e non ci tornerebbe quasi mai su se non fossi io a chiederglielo. Smuoverlo non è semplice, anche volendo non sono capace di trovare la via giusta per spostarlo dalle quattro cose che riesce a dire a riguardo. Sfondare la barriera che ormai ha eretto cercando di andare oltre e oltre, cosa che invero non mi dispiacerebbe,pare impresa impossibile, ma anche, mi dico, in fondo il problema è suo, se non ha voglia lui di indagare oltre io che posso farci?


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> manco p'o cazzo, IMHO. Indice di scarso coraggio, di autoindulgenza, ma non di stupidità, né di superficialità.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk



Punti di vista.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non ho capito.
> 
> Domandavo: se una donna ha il clitoride non "esposto" ma è sensibile al tocco qual'è il problema? E' questione estetica o anatomica?


Brunetta stava come al solito spocchiosamente facendo notare che lei vive su un altro livello di esistenza rispetto a noi interessati solo al dato materiale invece che alla pura astrazione filosofica.Tornando alla fregna, i margini di manovra quando è piccolo sono meno, ergo sono meno anche i numeri che puoi fare.
Quindi va da sé che se sei un egoriferito quel cazzo, stare due ore a martellare con la lingua nello stesso modo quella maledetta lenticchia infame è una grandissima rottura di coglioni


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intanto a me pare che non ci sia giudizio da parte di nessuno. Mi sembra che ci sia solo essenza di forum. Voglio dire che il bello di un forum è il fatto che ti illumina aspetti che mai avresti visto o avresti accuratamente evitato di illuminare.
> 
> Io penso che il bisogno di gratificazioni che porta a mettere in pericolo la vita che si desidera vada indagato e magari curato. Non intendo in senso medico o psicoterapeutico (anche si può fare) intendo proprio di prendersi cura di quella parte di sé che esprime quel bisogno, non disprezzarla. Invece il percorso che disprezza è rimozione.


quotamus

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Brunetta stava come al solito spocchiosamente facendo notare che lei vive su un altro livello di esistenza rispetto a noi interessati solo al dato materiale invece che alla pura astrazione filosofica.Tornando alla fregna, i margini di manovra quando è piccolo sono meno, ergo sono meno anche i numeri che puoi fare.
> Quindi va da sé che se sei un egoriferito quel cazzo, stare due ore a martellare con la lingua nello stesso modo quella maledetta lenticchia infame è una grandissima rottura di coglioni


Sto ridendo da 10 minuti a crepapelle e conoscendomi tra un paio di minuti potrei avere il primo orgasmo:rotfl:
 Caro ARCI,hai colto nel segno.Lui non lamentava la lenticchia dell'amante per svilirla ma sviliva lui che non è stato in grado di manipolarlo abilmente perché l'articolo non era pervenuto nella sede consueta.
Di contro lei faceva pompini eccelsi ma glieli ho stroncati perché lei aveva la possibilità di fare pompino e massaggio prostatico  con la proboscide contemporaneamente.Nn è colpa mia se ho il nasino.:singleeye:


----------



## mistral (5 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nessun problema.
> Credo che sia uno dei tanti aspetti che sono utili per svilirla. Ma equivalente a "aveva la ricrescita della tinta".


Quella no ,ma per un certo periodo ha sfoggiato una tinta rosso Ferrari che faceva tanto porca.:facepalm:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Sto ridendo da 10 minuti a crepapelle e conoscendomi tra un paio di minuti potrei avere il primo orgasmo:rotfl:
> Caro ARCI,hai colto nel segno.Lui non lamentava la lenticchia dell'amante per svilirla ma sviliva lui che non è stato in grado di manipolarlo abilmente perché l'articolo non era pervenuto nella sede consueta.
> Di contro lei faceva pompini eccelsi ma glieli ho stroncati perché lei aveva la possibilità di fare pompino e massaggio prostatico  con la proboscide contemporaneamente.Nn è colpa mia se ho il nasino.:singleeye:


Ma perché ridurre a un confronto tra pornostar? Perché? :unhappy:


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché ridurre a un confronto tra pornostar? Perché? :unhappy:


perché a [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION] non basta vincere. Altro che calma olimpica. Vuole la porchetta di facocera. [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]. Fattene una ragione: nell'iperuranio non si scopa, ecco perché stiamo tutti a cazzeggiare.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (5 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intanto a me pare che non ci sia giudizio da parte di nessuno. Mi sembra che ci sia solo essenza di forum. Voglio dire che il bello di un forum è il fatto che ti illumina aspetti che mai avresti visto o avresti accuratamente evitato di illuminare.
> 
> Io penso che il bisogno di gratificazioni che porta a mettere in pericolo la vita che si desidera vada indagato e magari curato. Non intendo in senso medico o psicoterapeutico (anche si può fare) intendo proprio di prendersi cura di quella parte di sé che esprime quel bisogno, non disprezzarla. Invece il percorso che disprezza è rimozione.


Ho esattamente scritto qualche centinaio di volte che la mazzata mi ha fatto rivedere anche le mie pecche e che da due anni ci sto lavorando e anche piuttosto bene,prendendomi cura il meglio che posso di ciò che pare a mio marito mancasse tanto che a me sembrava marginale ,altrimenti a che è servita sta merda cosmica?
Sto rivedendo anche la mia estrema indipendenza perché lui ha bisogno di sentire che per me è non importante,di più,da non respirare senza lui perché lui mi ha sempre percepita come vitale .Lo è anche per me ma sto rivedendo il modo in cui lo non dimostro.


----------



## mistral (5 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché ridurre a un confronto tra pornostar? Perché? :unhappy:



Ahahaha ,macché pornostar.Davvero non si capisce che me la rido?


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Lui non lamentava la lenticchia dell'amante per svilirla ma sviliva lui che non è stato in grado di manipolarlo abilmente perché l'articolo non era pervenuto nella sede consueta.
> Di contro lei faceva pompini eccelsi ma glieli ho stroncati perché lei aveva la possibilità di fare pompino e massaggio prostatico  con la proboscide contemporaneamente.Nn è colpa mia se ho il nasino.:singleeye:


Quel poveraccio di tuo marito non ha nulla da rimproverarsi. La gestione della lenticchia è un'opera pia. Non è una questione di abilità, ti devi mettere lì con la delicatezza di un manovale Bresciano e che due palle.
La seconda immagine è veramente brutta. Avrò gli incubi tutta la notte



Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ho esattamente scritto qualche centinaio di volte che la mazzata mi ha fatto rivedere anche le mie pecche e che da due anni ci sto lavorando e anche piuttosto bene,prendendomi cura il meglio che posso di ciò che pare a mio marito mancasse tanto che a me sembrava marginale ,altrimenti a che è servita sta merda cosmica?
> Sto rivedendo anche la mia estrema indipendenza perché lui ha bisogno di sentire che per me è non importante,di più,da non respirare senza lui perché lui mi ha sempre percepita come vitale .Lo è anche per me ma sto rivedendo il modo in cui lo non dimostro.


Io non dicevo questo.
Non credo che la soluzione sia far diventare il rapporto totalizzante.
La cura rende liberi.


----------



## mistral (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> perché a @_mistral_ non basta vincere. Altro che calma olimpica. Vuole la porchetta di facocera. @_Brunetta_. Fattene una ragione: nell'iperuranio non si scopa, ecco perché stiamo tutti a cazzeggiare.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


No no,scopo parecchio .
Dicendo che fa pompini da favola stravinco io?


----------



## mistral (5 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non dicevo questo.
> Non credo che la soluzione sia far diventare il rapporto totalizzante.
> La cura rende liberi.


Lui lamenta che ero troppo libera e disinvolta.


----------



## mistral (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quel poveraccio di tuo marito non ha nulla da rimproverarsi. La gestione della lenticchia è un'opera pia. Non è una questione di abilità, ti devi mettere lì con la delicatezza di un manovale Bresciano e che due palle.
> La seconda immagine è veramente brutta. Avrò gli incubi tutta la notte
> 
> 
> ...


Non dormirai per l'immagine del mio nasino?


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non dicevo questo.
> Non credo che la soluzione sia far diventare il rapporto totalizzante.
> La cura rende liberi.


o cristo. sono d'accordo con Brunetta. Vado a controllare il PSH

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ahahaha ,macché pornostar.Davvero non si capisce che me la rido?


Ma anche le pornostar ridono.
Già per me è insensato il confronto.
Come diceva qualcuno in altro thread "scegli!" per me è improponibile. Se hai dei dubbi tra me che rappresento la gran parte della tua vita e un'altra, non ti voglio proprio. Ma questo è il mio sentire.
Ma il confronto resta insensato, ma farlo sul piano delle abilità sessuali, anche ridendoci su, ancora di più. Senza dire delle caratteristiche anatomiche. Si sta parlando di compagni di vita, non di una parte nel remake di Gola profonda!


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Non dormirai per l'immagine del mio nasino?


No tranquilla, dopo aver visto una scena di sesso a tre tra una donna incinta, un uomo e un trans dentro una gabbia, posso dormire tranquillamente di fronte a qualunque cosa.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Lui lamenta che ero troppo libera e disinvolta.


Se diventi meno libera e disinvolta rafforzi e non curi.

Pensa ai figli bimbi che piangono al nido o alla materna. Se dici "non piangere, la mamma torna presto" stai dicendo che lì sta bene o che deve tenere duro in attesa del tuo ritorno?

Se tu stai più con lui, confermi che se non ci stai te ne freghi e che un rapporto funziona solo in presenza. Ti imprigioni e lo imprigioni.


----------



## mistral (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> aridanghete avrebbe detto mia nonna: ti ha raccontato un sacco di cazzateeeee! !!!
> E te le ha raccontate così bene perché ti conosce a memoriaaaa!!!
> non è che la facocera non avesse il tuo odore, e che puzzava di suoooo!!!
> Non è che tu gli sia ancestralmente di intralcio è proprio che quella nun je piacevaaaaa!!!!
> ...



Ooooooooooo
ma che cazzate.
La siggggniora gli piaceva eccome altrimenti cor cappio che gli andava a tagliare l'erba.
Gli piaceva come lo trattava ,gli piaceva come lei faceva la fragile bisognosa che pendeva dal suo verbo  ,gli piacevano i suoi woooowwww,le sue  tette,il sorriso ,la fellatio etc etc etc etc.
Non gli riusciva(non che non gli piaceva ) la parte attiva per qualche blocco o la campana della coscienza.Non ha sparato colpi mortali non perché non volesse ma perché la pistola faceva cilecca.I motivi sono di certo psicologici perché fisicamente appena tocco i suoi trigger  points l'ambaradan parte in gran carriera.Spiaceva pure a lei che nei preliminari paresse Rocco e al dunque si trasformasse in un marshmellow.Se con queste frasi svilisco lei ditemelo che correggo.:incazzato:


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ooooooooooo
> ma che cazzate.
> La siggggniora gli piaceva eccome altrimenti cor cappio che gli andava a tagliare l'erba.
> Gli piaceva come lo trattava ,gli piaceva come lei faceva la fragile bisognosa che pendeva dal suo verbo  ,gli piacevano i suoi woooowwww,le sue  tette,il sorriso ,la fellatio etc etc etc etc.
> Non gli riusciva(non che non gli piaceva ) la parte attiva per qualche blocco o la campana della coscienza.Non ha sparato colpi mortali non perché non volesse ma perché la pistola faceva cilecca.I motivi sono di certo psicologici perché fisicamente appena tocco i suoi trigger  points l'ambaradan parte in gran carriera.Spiaceva pure a lei che nei preliminari paresse Rocco e al dunque si trasformasse in un marshmellow.Se con queste frasi svilisco lei ditemelo che correggo.:incazzato:


manca una risposta.
te la rincollo qua
Secondo me se ne pizzica un'altra un po' meno facocera a fa il bisse c'è riprovaaaa! !!

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ooooooooooo
> ma che cazzate.
> La siggggniora gli piaceva eccome altrimenti cor cappio che gli andava a tagliare l'erba.
> Gli piaceva come lo trattava ,gli piaceva come lei faceva la fragile bisognosa che pendeva dal suo verbo  ,gli piacevano i suoi woooowwww,le sue  tette,il sorriso ,la fellatio etc etc etc etc.
> Non gli riusciva(non che non gli piaceva ) la parte attiva per qualche blocco o la campana della coscienza.Non ha sparato colpi mortali non perché non volesse ma perché la pistola faceva cilecca.I motivi sono di certo psicologici perché fisicamente appena tocco i suoi trigger  points l'ambaradan parte in gran carriera.Spiaceva pure a lei che nei preliminari paresse Rocco e al dunque si trasformasse in un marshmellow.Se con queste frasi svilisco lei ditemelo che correggo.:incazzato:


secondo me aveva il terrore che la facocera restasse incinta.
tutto qua

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (5 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma anche le pornostar ridono.
> Già per me è insensato il confronto.
> Come diceva qualcuno in altro thread "scegli!" per me è improponibile. Se hai dei dubbi tra me che rappresento la gran parte della tua vita e un'altra, non ti voglio proprio. Ma questo è il mio sentire.
> Ma il confronto resta insensato, ma farlo sul piano delle abilità sessuali, anche ridendoci su, ancora di più. Senza dire delle caratteristiche anatomiche. Si sta parlando di compagni di vita, non di una parte nel remake di Gola profonda!


Ahahah,dai Brunetta,sto giocando a sconvolgerti e tiglierti  la certezza del lavoro psicologico che hai fatto su te  stessa negli anni.
Fattene una ragione ,esistono anche strani personaggi come me e mio marito che analizzano le tette dell'amante senza falso pudore e probabilmente rispetto di non so chi.
Ma non rido mica solo  io,se la ride anche lui .Il "pisellami tutta " è diventato il suo incubo


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ahahah,dai Brunetta,sto giocando a sconvolgerti e tiglierti  la certezza del lavoro psicologico che hai fatto su te  stessa negli anni.
> Fattene una ragione ,esistono anche strani personaggi come me e mio marito che analizzano le tette dell'amante senza falso pudore e probabilmente rispetto di non so chi.
> Ma non rido mica solo  io,se la ride anche lui .Il "pisellami tutta " è diventato il suo incubo


oltretutto viste le fonti...
https://youtu.be/adTg4-B9AvY


Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> manca una risposta.
> te la rincollo qua
> Secondo me se ne pizzica un'altra un po' meno facocera a fa il bisse c'è riprovaaaa! !!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


 Può darsi ma è stato talmente male ,ma male male,non lo voglio rinraccontare perché su questo non ci rido.É stata la cosa più drammatica della mia vita e della sua.Ho pudore nel dire a cosa sia arrivato....

comunque se se facciamo il gioco del "se fosse" allora ci sta tutto ,anche che io incontri il mandingo che mi sputacchi ovunque e mi facesse scorta di liquidi pure in borsetta senza che io batta ciglia.Non c'avrei manco il freno del non rompere il patto di fedeltà che quello è stato ormai smaltito con l'umido.Liberi tutti.
In quel caso la scusa non del sapevo a cosa poteva portare il gioco gliela ficcherei dove non batte il sole.
Poi vabbè,se ci casca una volta ogni 25 anni ,la prossima me la fa con la badante.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ahahah,dai Brunetta,sto giocando a sconvolgerti e tiglierti  la certezza del lavoro psicologico che hai fatto su te  stessa negli anni.
> Fattene una ragione ,esistono anche strani personaggi come me e mio marito che analizzano le tette dell'amante senza falso pudore e probabilmente rispetto di non so chi.
> Ma non rido mica solo  io,se la ride anche lui .Il "pisellami tutta " è diventato il suo incubo


Perché mai dovrei sconvolgermi?! Sono proprio serena.
Non è questione di rispetto per l'amante, ma io cerco di rispettare anche chi mi ha scippato, ma di relazione tra voi. Non c'entra il pudore. Tu ti stai rivalutando svalutando lei, ma tu sei tu. Tu e lei separati. Lei potrebbe essere la Charlize Theron di Jad'or, ma tu non sei paragonabile, di conseguenza come è lei non ti interessa proprio.


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> quotone. Aggiungere anche il fatto che mettere bene in chiaro, senza troppa foga se non si risulta scortesi, che non si ha nessuna intenzione di sfasciare la famiglia di provenienza, non è che sia scortese. Se non lo fai, è un'aggravante.
> L'amante va infilata subito nel ruolo di complice, altrimenti finisce che prende gli schiaffi da una parte e dall'altra
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Mmmh...nel mio caso - almeno a sentire la mia compagna - c'era l'intenzione di sfasciare entrambe le famiglie (cioè, sembra che lui avesse questo scopo). Naturalmente non si sa quanto veritiero, giacché più ti dimostri pronto a tutto, anche all'estremo sacrificio (almeno a parole) più è facile persuadere l'altra persona che si hanno intenzioni serissime...che mica si è lì solo per scopare...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mmmh...nel mio caso - almeno a sentire la mia compagna - c'era l'intenzione di sfasciare entrambe le famiglie (cioè, sembra che lui avesse questo scopo). Naturalmente non si sa quanto veritiero, giacché più ti dimostri pronto a tutto, anche all'estremo sacrificio (almeno a parole) più è facile persuadere l'altra persona che si hanno intenzioni serissime...che mica si è lì solo per scopare...


Boh normalmente una cosa così fa scappare.


----------



## mistral (5 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> o cristo. sono d'accordo con Brunetta. Vado a controllare il PSH
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Mentre ci sei controlla anche la prolattina che la ginecomastia  è la piaga del millennio,tutti sti ormoni che mangiamo fan diventare tettoni  gli uomini e va a finire che il papà di qualche amichetto di tua figlia ci prova.:carneval:


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Mentre ci sei controlla anche la prolattina che la ginecomastia  è la piaga del millennio,tutti sti ormoni che mangiamo fan diventare tettoni  gli uomini e va a finire che il papà di qualche amichetto di tua figlia ci prova.:carneval:


Ma quali ormoni? Qui tutto rigorosamente biologico...

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (5 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ma sono d'accordo, tantè che ho scritto che la discussione mi stava piacendo molto. E riconosco assolutamente la valenza del dialogo, sono qui apposta
> 
> 
> 
> Personalmente faccio fatica a riconoscermi il poco di buono che ho, figuriamoci amare quello che invece non mi piace proprio, o addirittura prendermene cura. Mio marito non so; lui cataloga e volta pagina. E' molto schematico in tutto;  anche questa l'ha archiviata come cazzata in effetti e non ci tornerebbe quasi mai su se non fossi io a chiederglielo. Smuoverlo non è semplice, anche volendo non sono capace di trovare la via giusta per spostarlo dalle quattro cose che riesce a dire a riguardo. Sfondare la barriera che ormai ha eretto cercando di andare oltre e oltre, cosa che invero non mi dispiacerebbe,pare impresa impossibile, ma anche, mi dico, in fondo il problema è suo, se non ha voglia lui di indagare oltre io che posso farci?


Secondo me richiedere a distanza di tempo, non è molto sensato...
Cioè... Voglio dire.. Tanto se si richiede, che ci dicono di nuovo o diverso fa allora, Andrea..?


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh normalmente una cosa così fa scappare.


Normalmente uno che si dimostra pronto a tutto fa cadere ogni difesa residua.


----------



## mistral (6 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma quali ormoni? Qui tutto rigorosamente biologico...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


A gia...scusa
vado a finire di prepararmi il detergente intimo bio home made alla sugna di suino bio.
Non vorrei che mio marito si scordasse del mio odore  arrapante .


----------



## Skorpio (6 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma quali ormoni? Qui tutto rigorosamente biologico...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


In casa mia il nuovo nemico è l olio di palma.
E pensare che tutte queste seghe quando avevo 20 anni non c'erano.
E non prendo un raffreddore da 30 anni


----------



## mistral (6 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In casa mia il nuovo nemico è l olio di palma.
> E pensare che tutte queste seghe quando avevo 20 anni non c'erano.
> E non prendo un raffreddore da 30 anni


Quando avevi 20 anni il cibo aveva ancora una parvenza di commestibilita a parte i famelici coloranti E150 X X X X X x
che ogni giorno toglievano dal mercato perché cancerogeni ,e si che quando ti accorgevi che un mese dopo aver mangiato la caramellina blu cobalto che il macellaio ti aveva dato di resto ,facevi ancora la cacca dei puffi e denti e lingua viravano al color viagra  un dubbio alla mamma sarebbe dovuto venire :unhappy:


----------



## Skorpio (6 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



mistral ha detto:


> Quando avevi 20 anni il cibo aveva ancora una parvenza di commestibilita a parte i famelici coloranti E150 X X X X X x
> che ogni giorno toglievano dal mercato perché cancerogeni ,e si che quando ti accorgevi che un mese dopo aver mangiato la caramellina blu cobalto che il macellaio ti aveva dato di resto ,facevi ancora la cacca dei puffi e denti e lingua viravano al color viagra  un dubbio alla mamma sarebbe dovuto venire :unhappy:


Del famigerato E123 dentro i liquori rossi.. (Rosso antico, cordial campari, etc.. ) Ne ho bevuto come acqua di fonte.

Eccomi qui bello fresco e pimpante


----------



## Foglia (6 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Visto che [MENTION=6587]Foglia[/MENTION] non c'è.....ci sposiamo?


Giu' le zampe!!!


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Giu' le zampe!!!


 @_Skorpio_ è tornata:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:



:bandiera:


----------



## Skorpio (6 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> @_Skorpio_ è tornata:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:
> 
> 
> 
> :bandiera:


Si, ma ultimamente mi dà l idea che sganzeggi un po troppo in giro.

E io da questo punto di vista sono una persona molto suscettibile...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, ma ultimamente mi dà l idea che sganzeggi un po troppo in giro.
> 
> E io da questo punto di vista sono una persona molto suscettibile...



:lipstick:

quindi preferisci una fedele come me? 

 [MENTION=6587]Foglia[/MENTION].....la guera è guera


----------



## Foglia (6 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, ma ultimamente mi dà l idea che sganzeggi un po troppo in giro.E io da questo punto di vista sono una persona molto suscettibile...


Ma lo sai che ho occhi solo per te


----------



## Foglia (6 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> :lipstick:
> 
> quindi preferisci una fedele come me?
> 
> [MENTION=6587]Foglia[/MENTION].....la guera è guera



Occhei. Allora combattiamo


----------



## Skorpio (6 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> :lipstick:
> 
> quindi preferisci una fedele come me?
> 
> [MENTION=6587]Foglia[/MENTION].....la guera è guera


L umiliazione delle strusciate col Conte,  che mi son state riferite, non l ho mai superata.
E quindi si.. Io sarei convinto verso te..

Poi mi viene in privato, mi dice che lui non significa nulla, che non vede l ora di mettermela in mano...

E rivado in confusione...


----------



## Skorpio (6 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> Ma lo sai che ho occhi solo per te


Ecco vedi come fa [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION]?

E se tanto mi da tanto, immagina in privato...


----------



## Foglia (6 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L umiliazione delle strusciate col Conte,  che mi son state riferite, non l ho mai superata.
> E quindi si.. Io sarei convinto verso te..
> 
> Poi mi viene in privato, mi dice che lui non significa nulla, che non vede l ora di mettermela in mano...
> ...


Sei un demonio. Non aggiungo altro.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Occhei. Allora combattiamo


Se facessimo giorni pari io, giorni dispari tu?
Evitiamo conflitti e ci accontentiamo, che dci?
giusto perchè oggi sono un po' stanchina e non ho voglia di sprecare energie


----------



## Skorpio (6 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Se facessimo giorni pari io, giorni dispari tu?
> Evitiamo conflitti e ci accontentiamo, che dci?
> giusto perchè oggi sono un po' stanchina e non ho voglia di sprecare energie


Io sono sempre favorevolmente orientato x la risoluzione dei conflitti


----------



## Foglia (6 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se facessimo giorni pari io, giorni dispari tu?Evitiamo conflitti e ci accontentiamo, che dci?giusto perchè oggi sono un po' stanchina e non ho voglia di sprecare energie


Andata.Vedi però di non stancarmelo troppo, che oramai tiene una certa età


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> A gia...scusa
> vado a finire di prepararmi il detergente intimo bio home made alla sugna di suino bio.
> Non vorrei che mio marito si scordasse del mio odore  arrapante .


Non so se mi fa più orrore l'immagine della sugna che ristagna nel sottotetta o il fatto che sia bio. .. 

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Andata.Vedi però di non stancarmelo troppo, che oramai tiene una certa età


oggi è pari:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Skorpio (6 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> Sei un demonio. Non aggiungo altro.


Comunque una bella e costruttiva chiacchierata col Conte io ce la farei volentieri
Uno scambio di vedute tra gemelli, visto che sembra che siam gemelli

Un po come quelle storie strappalacrime che si ritrovano dopo anni e anni....


----------



## Foglia (6 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> oggi è pari:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


tienimelo da conto...


----------



## Foglia (6 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Comunque una bella e costruttiva chiacchierata col Conte io ce la farei volentieri
> Uno scambio di vedute tra gemelli, visto che sembra che siam gemelli
> 
> Un po come quelle storie strappalacrime che si ritrovano dopo anni e anni....


Ma proprio no che non siete gemelli


----------



## Skorpio (6 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> Ma proprio no che non siete gemelli


Ah no?.. Ah.. Allora non mi interessa


----------



## mistral (6 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non so se mi fa più orrore l'immagine della sugna che ristagna nel sottotetta o il fatto che sia bio. ..
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ho parlato di detergente intimo,quindi la puzza di sugna ristagna in un'altra area anatomica.


----------



## Foglia (6 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah no?.. Ah.. Allora non mi interessa


Narciso!


----------



## Foglia (6 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ho parlato di detergente intimo,quindi la puzza di sugna ristagna in un'altra area anatomica.


Be' insomma.... l'immagine non migliora


----------



## mistral (6 Ottobre 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Be' insomma.... l'immagine non migliora


Ma il sottotetta profuma :carneval:


----------



## JON (6 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ho parlato di detergente intimo,quindi la puzza di sugna ristagna in un'altra area anatomica.


Mamma mia, e che è!

Oggi è giovedì, non roviniamolo.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2016)

Seguitate in area cazzeggio.
Questo thread è troppo bello


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2016)

[MENTION=6883]Lampone[/MENTION]
Sarebbe gioved' eh


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> @_Lampone_
> Sarebbe gioved' eh


Appello a [MENTION=6883]Lampone[/MENTION] se ci sei batti un colpo


----------



## Skorpio (6 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appello a @_Lampone_ se ci sei batti un colpo


è proprio perché non si fa viva che batte il colpo.. se posso permettermi


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ho parlato di detergente intimo,quindi la puzza di sugna ristagna in un'altra area anatomica.









Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> è proprio perché non si fa viva che batte il colpo.. se posso permettermi


Prima o poi leggera, sono fiduciosa, dopo giovedì arriva venerdì ....


----------



## Skorpio (6 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Prima o poi leggera, sono fiduciosa, dopo giovedì arriva venerdì ....


Io son qui che mi logro
Già sarà li che si mette gli autoreggenti neri, tipo Laura Antonelli in "malizia"..
Uffa 
Non è giusto però far lograre l utenza più deliata..

Quasi quasi chiedo l intervento del collegio dei giudici


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io son qui che mi logro
> Già sarà li che si mette gli autoreggenti neri, tipo Laura Antonelli in "malizia"..
> Uffa
> Non è giusto però far lograre l utenza più deliata..
> ...


Anche perché si stanno rigirando i pollici :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io son qui che mi logro
> Già sarà li che si mette gli autoreggenti neri, tipo Laura Antonelli in "malizia"..
> Uffa
> Non è giusto però far lograre l utenza più deliata..
> ...


Ma quali autoreggenti!? Si svolgeva negli anni cinquanta: reggicalze!
E poi quando hanno fatto il film non esistevano auotoreggenti.


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io son qui che mi logro
> Già sarà li che si mette gli autoreggenti neri, tipo Laura Antonelli in "malizia"..
> Uffa
> Non è giusto però far lograre l utenza più deliata..
> ...



Non metterò nulla di tutto questo...mi ha paccata mezz'ora fa con una scusa banalissima.
con me ha chiuso


----------



## Leda (6 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io son qui che mi logro
> Già sarà li che si mette gli autoreggenti neri, tipo Laura Antonelli in "malizia"..
> Uffa
> Non è giusto però far lograre l utenza più deliata..
> ...





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche perché si stanno rigirando i pollici :rotfl:


Ecco perché mi fischiavano le orecchie 

Dai, speriamo che Lamponcina nostra si stia divertendo o preparandosi a farlo... domani ci racconterà tutto, sicuro!


----------



## Skorpio (6 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quali autoreggenti!? Si svolgeva negli anni cinquanta: reggicalze!
> E poi quando hanno fatto il film non esistevano auotoreggenti.


Mi si devono essere inforcati i ricordi


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Ecco perché mi fischiavano le orecchie
> 
> Dai, speriamo che Lamponcina nostra si stia divertendo o preparandosi a farlo... domani ci racconterà tutto, sicuro!


Tipo treno che arriva in stazione ? Fiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu' :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (6 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Lampone ha detto:


> Non metterò nulla di tutto questo...mi ha paccata mezz'ora fa con una scusa banalissima.
> con me ha chiuso


......


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ......


Non ci credo ho lasciato Skorpio senza parole...


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Non ci credo ho lasciato Skorpio senza parole...


Azzzz scusa banalissima, sarebbe? 
Si può dire ?


----------



## Leda (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Non metterò nulla di tutto questo...mi ha paccata mezz'ora fa con una scusa banalissima.
> con me ha chiuso





Racconta...


----------



## Skorpio (6 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Lampone ha detto:


> Non ci credo ho lasciato Skorpio senza parole...


Addio la mia immaginazione...

Vedo la Antonelli che si mette una tuta lercia di sugo raffermo e indossa ciabattaccie puzzolenti di piede e gomma


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Non metterò nulla di tutto questo...mi ha paccata mezz'ora fa con una scusa banalissima.
> con me ha chiuso


Ma deve raccontare a te che ha la diarrea a spruzzo?


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Azzzz scusa banalissima, sarebbe?
> Si può dire ?


Sua figlia ha la verifica di scienze domani e siccome oggi ha preso 5 con la medesima prof allora deve aiutarla a studiare per prendere un voto decente...

E io sono Belen!


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Non metterò nulla di tutto questo...mi ha paccata mezz'ora fa con una scusa banalissima.
> con me ha chiuso


Tuesday-zoned.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Non metterò nulla di tutto questo...mi ha paccata mezz'ora fa con una scusa banalissima.
> con me ha chiuso


 Ma non dovevi essere te a fargli saltare il pasto per fargliela  desiderare?


----------



## JON (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampo', ti ha anticipato. Sei arrivata seconda.

Te l'avevano detto qui che questo giovedì dovevi essere tu a fare passa.


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma deve raccontare a te che ha la diarrea a spruzzo?



Diciamo che deve raccontare a me la verità...
tre giorni fa lo avevo pregato per l'ennesima volta di dirmi se si stava stufando.
Mica gli faccio nulla?!?!?
Giro i tacchi e amen...sarà mica l'unico...
Invece così mi fa solo incazzare


----------



## Leda (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Sua figlia ha la verifica di scienze domani e siccome oggi ha preso 5 con la medesima prof allora deve aiutarla a studiare per prendere un voto decente...
> 
> E io sono Belen!


Oh, guarda che Scienze è una materia importante, eh!!!


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma non dovevi essere te a fargli saltare il pasto per fargliela  desiderare?


Si mistral...sono stata ottimista...doveva accadere prossimamente ma mi ha battuto sul tempo


----------



## Skorpio (6 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



mistral ha detto:


> Ma non dovevi essere te a fargli saltare il pasto per fargliela  desiderare?


Doveva, hai detto bene..
Ma siccome qui dentro io parlo al vento..
A questo ora era li che la messaggiava a dirle come mai ma che fai ma che c'hai, ma perché...

Ci vuole scelta di tempo in queste cose


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Lampo', ti ha anticipato. Sei arrivata seconda.
> 
> Te l'avevano detto qui che questo giovedì dovevi essere tu a fare passa.



Pazienza...meglio così...ci siamo evitati un sacco di seccature...soprattuto io...

Adesso gli manderò in ufficio un bel pacchetto con i preservativi avanzati che ha lasciato a casa mia!


----------



## Leda (6 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Lampo', ti ha anticipato. Sei arrivata seconda.
> 
> Te l'avevano detto qui che questo giovedì dovevi essere tu a fare passa.


:rotfl: Verde!



Lampone ha detto:


> Diciamo che deve raccontare a me la verità...
> tre giorni fa *lo avevo pregato per l'ennesima volta di dirmi se si stava stufando*.
> Mica gli faccio nulla?!?!?
> Giro i tacchi e amen...sarà mica l'unico...
> Invece così mi fa solo incazzare


Azz... è uno dei modi migliori per tramutare la risposta da no a sì :facepalm:


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Doveva, hai detto bene..
> Ma siccome qui dentro io parlo al vento..
> A questo ora era li che la messaggiava a dirle come mai ma che fai ma che c'hai, ma perché...
> 
> Ci vuole scelta di tempo in queste cose



Non lo avrebbe fatto lo stesso...aveva già deciso di chiudere e quindi non avrebbe fatto una piega...
lo avrei solo anticipato


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> tre giorni fa lo avevo pregato per l'ennesima volta di dirmi se si stava stufando.


Graziarcazzo(tm) che si è dato...


----------



## mistral (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Pazienza...meglio così...ci siamo evitati un sacco di seccature...soprattuto io...
> 
> Adesso gli manderò in ufficio un bel pacchetto con i preservativi avanzati che ha lasciato a casa mia!


Quanti ce ne sono rimasti?


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> :rotfl: Verde!
> 
> 
> 
> Azz... è uno dei modi migliori per tramutare la risposta da no a sì :facepalm:



Ma se vuoi chiudere...dov'è la difficoltà a dire che ti sei rotto le balle? io non capisco...ci sta se mi vuoi tenere lì...ma se sei stufo che te frega di dire "HAI RAGIONE FINIAMOLA"?!?


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Adesso gli manderò in ufficio un bel pacchetto con i preservativi avanzati che ha lasciato a casa mia!


gnente gnente stai a rosicá? 



Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ilnikko (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Pazienza...meglio così...ci siamo evitati un sacco di seccature...soprattuto io...
> 
> Adesso gli manderò in *ufficio* un bel pacchetto con i preservativi avanzati che ha lasciato a casa mia!


E' giusto prenderla con filosofia . Fai che mandarli a casa,non in ufficio .


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Graziarcazzo(tm) che si è dato...



Ho fatto solo un riassunto Arci...
In seguito ad un comportamento sfuggente da parte sua gli avevo detto che avevo notato un pò più di distacco.
Lui ha negato dicendo che non posso capire che lui ha in casa un casino e che litiga tutti i giorni e che a lavoro era preso.
Poteva dirmi hai ragione e amen.
Avremmo chiuso lo stesso e lui ne sarebbe uscito in maniera piu dignitosa.
Invece due giorni dopo ha ripreso a scrivermi e chiamarmi come prima e oggi mi ha dato la stoccata finale.

E allora stavolta ho chiuso io...
e manco stavolta si è degnato di rispondere


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2016)

Io dico solo che almeno le palle per chiudere uno dovrebbe averle
Invece ha fatto in modo che lo fanculizzassi tu
Probabilmente non hai perso un granchè......



Mi spiace. Immagino come ti senti


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Quanti ce ne sono rimasti?



tre!


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io dico solo che almeno le palle per chiudere uno dovrebbe averle
> Invece ha fatto in modo che lo fanculizzassi tu
> Probabilmente non hai perso un granchè......
> 
> ...


Adesso sono solo furiosa...


----------



## JON (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> tre!


Ci facevate tutto il mese di ottobre. Peccato.


----------



## Leda (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Ma se vuoi chiudere...dov'è la difficoltà a dire che ti sei rotto le balle? io non capisco...ci sta se mi vuoi tenere lì...ma se sei stufo che te frega di dire "HAI RAGIONE FINIAMOLA"?!?


Se vuole chiudere, appunto... Ma se non lo vuole perché mai dovrebbe dirti che si è stufato se non è vero?? 

Se invece di tenere a bada l'ansia gliela rovesci addosso facendo la sospettosa che legge nel pensiero, ci credo che uno si scogliona anche. Con tutto che aiutare la figlia come priorità nella vita di un padre di famiglia ci sta pure, eh...

Non te la racconti giusta, Lampò :unhappy:


----------



## ilnikko (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Adesso sono solo furiosa...


Maaaaaaaaa........stasera sei libera ? :mexican:


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Se vuole chiudere, appunto... Ma se non lo vuole perché mai dovrebbe dirti che si è stufato se non è vero??
> 
> Se invece di tenere a bada l'ansia gliela rovesci addosso facendo la sospettosa che legge nel pensiero, ci credo che uno si scogliona anche. Con tutto che aiutare la figlia come priorità nella vita di un padre di famiglia ci sta pure, eh...
> 
> Non te la racconti giusta, Lampò :unhappy:



Leda ti giuro che non gli ho mai detto nulla! Mai!!! è stata la prima volta che gli ho esposto le mie perplessità...
mica sono un pupazzo che deve stare zitto e ingoiare...
la figlia per carità viene prima di tutto...il punto è che secondo me non è vero capisci? Credo che si sia inventato la scusa più "credibile" che potesse darmi all'ultimo momento a parte "è morto il gatto"


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ci facevate tutto il mese di ottobre. Peccato.



No non ci bastavano...dovevamo comprarne di nuovi!


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Maaaaaaaaa........stasera sei libera ? :mexican:



ecco...sì! :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Se vuole chiudere, appunto... Ma se non lo vuole perché mai dovrebbe dirti che si è stufato se non è vero??
> 
> Se invece di tenere a bada l'ansia gliela rovesci addosso facendo la sospettosa che legge nel pensiero, ci credo che uno si scogliona anche. Con tutto che aiutare la figlia come priorità nella vita di un padre di famiglia ci sta pure, eh...
> 
> Non te la racconti giusta, Lampò :unhappy:


No dai la scusa della figlia fa acqua da tutte le parti. 
Se lei gli ha detto che per lei è chiusa l'avrebbe già chiamata per dirle che non è sua intenzione chiudere
non ha avuto le palle 
Per me


----------



## Leda (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Leda ti giuro che non gli ho mai detto nulla! *Mai*!!! è stata la prima volta che gli ho esposto le mie perplessità...
> mica sono un pupazzo che deve stare zitto e ingoiare...
> la figlia per carità viene prima di tutto...il punto è che secondo me non è vero capisci? Credo che si sia inventato la scusa più "credibile" che potesse darmi all'ultimo momento a parte "è morto il gatto"


Ma come non gli avevi mai detto nulla? L'hai scritto tu prima che gli avevi chiesto 3 giorni fa per l'*ennesima *volta se voleva chiudere


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma come non gli avevi mai detto nulla? L'hai scritto tu prima che gli avevi chiesto 3 giorni fa per l'*ennesima *volta se voleva chiudere



Ennesima non c'entra...non ho mai parlato...l'ho usato a sproposito...


----------



## Leda (6 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> No dai la scusa della figlia fa acqua da tutte le parti.
> Se lei gli ha detto che per lei è chiusa l'avrebbe già chiamata per dirle che non è sua intenzione chiudere
> non ha avuto le palle
> Per me


Oggi devo essere particolarmente ottenebrata 
Lampone gli ha detto che per lei è chiusa? A lui?
Pensavo che si stesse sfogando con noi su questo...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Oggi devo essere particolarmente ottenebrata
> Lampone gli ha detto che per lei è chiusa? A lui?
> Pensavo che si stesse sfogando con noi su questo...


Ho capito io così 
In effetti posso essermi sbagliata


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Oggi devo essere particolarmente ottenebrata
> Lampone gli ha detto che per lei è chiusa? A lui?
> Pensavo che si stesse sfogando con noi su questo...


No non mi stavo sfogando...gli ho detto che gli toglievo l'incombenza di scaricarmi.
che la chiudo io qui.
che è stato bello ma che tanto è ovvio che per lui non c'era più interesse.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> No non mi stavo sfogando...gli ho detto che gli toglievo l'incombenza di scaricarmi.
> che la chiudo io qui.
> che è stato bello ma che tanto è ovvio che per lui non c'era più interesse.


Ecco dopo un messaggio così hai 10 minuti per chiamarmi e convincermi che mi sto sbagliando
Dopo i 10 minuti ci hai pensato già troppo


----------



## Leda (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> No non mi stavo sfogando...gli ho detto che gli toglievo l'incombenza di scaricarmi.
> che la chiudo io qui.
> che è stato bello ma che tanto è ovvio che per lui non c'era più interesse.


Ok, allora scusa Lampone... mi ritiro dal tuo thread perché come faccio sbaglio :rotfl::rotfl:

Io comunque mi sarei irritata a vedermi attribuire intenzioni che magari non avevo e col cazzo che ti avrei richiamata subito per chiarire; ti avrei lasciata da sola a smaltirti le tue paranoie. Vediamo nei prossimi giorni cosa succede. In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Sua figlia ha la verifica di scienze domani e siccome oggi ha preso 5 con la medesima prof allora deve aiutarla a studiare per prendere un voto decente...
> 
> E io sono Belen!


In effetti o sei Belen .... O ...


----------



## Skorpio (6 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti o sei Belen .... O ...


..O... In questi contesti, quando tira una certa aria ci vuol la strategia..

Sennò non si va da nessuna parte..


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ..O... In questi contesti, quando tira una certa aria ci vuol la strategia..
> 
> Sennò non si va da nessuna parte..


Se ho bisogno della strategia per tenermi un uomo sto senza......


----------



## Skorpio (6 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Se ho bisogno della strategia per tenermi un uomo sto senza......


Questo è un altro discorso.. Però.

Aspettare senza dire pio, il giorno del la settimana, e fuori da quelle 2 ore no SMS no una parola no nulla...

È come andare al macello


----------



## mistral (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> tre!


Del pacco famiglia o di quello outdoor?

In ogni caso USALI.
A casa mandagli solo quelli usati ...:carneval:


----------



## JON (6 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Del pacco famiglia o di quello outdoor?
> 
> In ogni caso USALI.
> *A casa mandagli solo quelli usati *...:carneval:


Il filone splatter umorale continua. Ma c'hai 'na fissa proprio.


----------



## patroclo (6 Ottobre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Maaaaaaaaa........stasera sei libera ? :mexican:





Lampone ha detto:


> ecco...sì! :rotfl:


....OCCHIO che in una delle prime pagine di questa discussione avevo avvertito tutti pubblicamente ..... :calcio::kick:

...il cristo simpaticone non perdona


----------



## JON (6 Ottobre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ....OCCHIO che in una delle prime pagine di questa discussione avevo avvertito tutti pubblicamente ..... :calcio::kick:


Vogliamo vedere prima il post autenticato.


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Vogliamo vedere prima il post autenticato.



Mi ha chiamata

Mi ha detto che sua moglie lo ha chiamato per dirgli del 5 della figlia e ha sottolineato "VORRAI MICA ANDARE A GIOCARE A CALCETTO INVECE DI AIUTARE TUA FIGLIA A PREPARARSI PER LA VERIFICA DI DOMANI VISTO IL 5 IN MATEMATICA"

Ecco...
Mi ha giurato che se avesse voluto chiudere lo avrebbe già fatto...
che se non avesse avuto voglia di venire la scusa l'avrebbe tirata fuori due giorni fa...
che non è così bastardo da tirarla fuori all'ultimo momento

Opinioni?!?!?


----------



## flower7700 (6 Ottobre 2016)

E se fosse vera la storia della figlia ? 
Se è vera lo risentirai nei prossimi giorni... se non lo senti più possibile che fosse solo una balla. 

Non è che lo hai liquidato perché in fondo TU non volevi un amante solo il giovedì?


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ....OCCHIO che in una delle prime pagine di questa discussione avevo avvertito tutti pubblicamente ..... :calcio::kick:
> 
> ...il cristo simpaticone non perdona



ahahhaha  Ermik ma non ti pare di fare i conti senza l'oste?!?:rotfl:


----------



## Leda (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Mi ha chiamata
> 
> Mi ha detto che sua moglie lo ha chiamato per dirgli del 5 della figlia e ha sottolineato "VORRAI MICA ANDARE A GIOCARE A CALCETTO INVECE DI AIUTARE TUA FIGLIA A PREPARARSI PER LA VERIFICA DI DOMANI VISTO IL 5 IN MATEMATICA"
> 
> ...


Ti devi dare una calmata. Una super-calmata.
Detto molto amichevolmente, eh.
Sei in sbattimento cosmico per questo qui.


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> E se fosse vera la storia della figlia ?
> Se è vera lo risentirai nei prossimi giorni... se non lo senti più possibile che fosse solo una balla.
> 
> Non è che lo hai liquidato perché in fondo TU non volevi un amante solo il giovedì?


no flower...fidati non è per il giovedì...a me i lgiovedì va benissimo! è l'unico giorno in cui tutte le settimane non ho i bimbi!
è perfetto


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Ti devi dare una calmata. Una super-calmata.
> Detto molto amichevolmente, eh.
> Sei in sbattimento cosmico per questo qui.


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se ho bisogno della strategia per tenermi un uomo sto senza......



Quotissssssimo!


----------



## mistral (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Mi ha chiamata
> 
> Mi ha detto che sua moglie lo ha chiamato per dirgli del 5 della figlia e ha sottolineato "VORRAI MICA ANDARE A GIOCARE A CALCETTO INVECE DI AIUTARE TUA FIGLIA A PREPARARSI PER LA VERIFICA DI DOMANI VISTO IL 5 IN MATEMATICA"
> 
> ...


Ma se devi stare così e impantanarti sempre di più chiudi.
Guarda che sarai sempre più presa ma ciò che ti potrà dare lui sarà sempre il ritaglio del giovedì .Piu vai avanti e più ti farai male secondo me.


----------



## flower7700 (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Mi ha chiamata
> 
> Mi ha detto che sua moglie lo ha chiamato per dirgli del 5 della figlia e ha sottolineato "VORRAI MICA ANDARE A GIOCARE A CALCETTO INVECE DI AIUTARE TUA FIGLIA A PREPARARSI PER LA VERIFICA DI DOMANI VISTO IL 5 IN MATEMATICA"
> 
> ...


 visto ? Non vuole chiudere.
Ti fai solo le paranoie inutilmente. 

La mia opinione è quella di continuare a vederlo ma NON STRESSARLO in nessuna maniera.... per adesso. 
Frequentalo e cerca di conoscerlo. Rilassati e fai in modo che il giovedì per lui sia un appuntamento speciale al quale non vorrà mai rinunciare... se passa da casa sua, coi litigi e tutto, e deve litigare anche con te.... poro si butta dal ponte


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma se devi stare così e impantanarti sempre di più chiudi.
> Guarda che sarai sempre più presa ma ciò che ti potrà dare lui sarà sempre il ritaglio del giovedì .Piu vai avanti e più ti farai male secondo me.



Ma mi va bene il ritaglio del giovedì...come dicevo poco fa...
purchè sia un ritaglio rispettoso e senza balle!
E' sesso? allora sincerità! Hai voglia di vedermi? Ci vediamo (vale per entrambi ovviamente), non hai voglia, me lo dici!
Non è amore...non si offende nessuno...
Odio essere presa per i fondelli...tutto qua


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> visto ? Non vuole chiudere.
> Ti fai solo le paranoie inutilmente.
> 
> La mia opinione è quella di continuare a vederlo ma NON STRESSARLO in nessuna maniera.... per adesso.
> Frequentalo e cerca di conoscerlo. Rilassati e fai in modo che il giovedì per lui sia un appuntamento speciale al quale non vorrà mai rinunciare... se passa da casa sua, coi litigi e tutto, e deve litigare anche con te.... poro si butta dal ponte



E' quello che cerco di fare...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Mi ha chiamata
> 
> Mi ha detto che sua moglie lo ha chiamato per dirgli del 5 della figlia e ha sottolineato "VORRAI MICA ANDARE A GIOCARE A CALCETTO INVECE DI AIUTARE TUA FIGLIA A PREPARARSI PER LA VERIFICA DI DOMANI VISTO IL 5 IN MATEMATICA"
> 
> ...


........diamogli una possibilità.......
Una però

Dopodichè la moglie non la può aiutare?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> ........diamogli una possibilità.......
> Una però?
> 
> Dopodichè la moglie non la può aiutare?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ahahahah bastarda! è quello che ho pensato anche io...
però dalla regia del mio cervello è partita un'ipotesi:
la moglie è infastidita dal calcetto del giovedì e quindi lo pressa...
:rotfl:


----------



## Leda (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Ma mi va bene il ritaglio del giovedì...come dicevo poco fa...
> purchè sia un ritaglio rispettoso e senza balle!
> E' sesso? allora sincerità! Hai voglia di vedermi? Ci vediamo (vale per entrambi ovviamente), non hai voglia, me lo dici!
> Non è amore...non si offende nessuno...
> Odio essere presa per i fondelli...tutto qua


Eh no, le cose non stanno proprio così.
Vivi nel terrore che lui si stufi, ad ogni impedimento attribuisci i crismi di un abbandono imminente e inconfessato, scatti come una molla se solo tutto non è come nei tuoi sogni.
Le balle non te le racconta lui, poveraccio, te le dici tu da sola.
Non ti vedo tanto tagliata per il ruolo dell'amante, non ti fa stare per niente serena.


----------



## patroclo (6 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Vogliamo vedere prima il post autenticato.


aspetto la firma dell'admin ... comunque il post lo trovi qua : http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/23874-intanto-mi-presento/page23


Lampone ha detto:


> ahahhaha  Ermik ma non ti pare di fare i conti senza l'oste?!?:rotfl:


..... checcentra l'oste.... qui si sta parlando di logiche di branco tipo maschio ALFA .... la lupa più bella sceglie sempre il lupo che morde e ringhia più forte ..... semplice etologia applicata


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Ahahahah bastarda! è quello che ho pensato anche io...
> però dalla regia del mio cervello è partita un'ipotesi:
> la moglie è infastidita dal calcetto del giovedì e quindi lo pressa...
> :rotfl:


La moglie non è brava in quella materia...altra possibilità


----------



## flower7700 (6 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> La moglie non è brava in quella materia...altra possibilità


Terza possibilità: la moglie sospetta qualcosa ? E mette alla prova il marito con una scusa qualsiasi per non farlo andare a calcetto ? In fondo.... le donne hanno un buon sesto senso


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Eh no, le cose non stanno proprio così.
> Vivi nel terrore che lui si stufi, ad ogni impedimento attribuisci i crismi di un abbandono imminente e inconfessato, scatti come una molla se solo tutto non è come nei tuoi sogni.
> Le balle non te le racconta lui, poveraccio, te le dici tu da sola.
> Non ti vedo tanto tagliata per il ruolo dell'amante, non ti fa stare per niente serena.



Non sono un'amante seriale...è la mia prima volta...fammi prendere le misure


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> aspetto la firma dell'admin ... comunque il post lo trovi qua : http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/23874-intanto-mi-presento/page23
> 
> 
> ..... checcentra l'oste.... qui si sta parlando di logiche di branco tipo maschio ALFA .... la lupa più bella sceglie sempre il lupo che morde e ringhia più forte ..... semplice etologia applicata


Ma io non sono la lupa più bella..:mexican:


----------



## Skorpio (6 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Lampone ha detto:


> Mi ha chiamata
> 
> Mi ha detto che sua moglie lo ha chiamato per dirgli del 5 della figlia e ha sottolineato "VORRAI MICA ANDARE A GIOCARE A CALCETTO INVECE DI AIUTARE TUA FIGLIA A PREPARARSI PER LA VERIFICA DI DOMANI VISTO IL 5 IN MATEMATICA"
> 
> ...


Vai a far un giro al campo di calcetto.
A occhio e croce sono all' intervallo del primo tempo


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Terza possibilità: la moglie sospetta qualcosa ? E mette alla prova il marito con una scusa qualsiasi per non farlo andare a calcetto ? In fondo.... le donne hanno un buon sesto senso



L'ho pensato anche io!


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vai a far un giro al campo di calcetto.
> A occhio e croce sono all' intervallo del primo tempo


Ecco io a questo non ci avevo pensato
E tu sei perfido


----------



## patroclo (6 Ottobre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Terza possibilità: la moglie sospetta qualcosa ? E mette alla prova il marito con una scusa qualsiasi per non farlo andare a calcetto ? In fondo.... le donne hanno un buon sesto senso


..... e io che pensavo che "il calcetto" fosse solo una scusa da film ....... se qualcuno prova ancora a smentire un luogo comune dicendo che è "solo un luogo comune" lo sbrano


----------



## patroclo (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Ma io non sono la lupa più bella..:mexican:


....questo non devi dirlo te......


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vai a far un giro al campo di calcetto.
> A occhio e croce sono all' intervallo del primo tempo



Non ho capito...:rotfl:


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ....questo non devi dirlo te......



Beh se non lo devo dire io che mi conosco....


----------



## Leda (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Non sono un'amante seriale...è la mia prima volta...fammi prendere le misure


Non è che sia 'sta gran carriera, eh... Fossi in te mi dedicherei a qualche altro hobby meno stressante


----------



## Divì (6 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Ok, allora scusa Lampone... mi ritiro dal tuo thread perché come faccio sbaglio :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Io comunque mi sarei irritata a vedermi attribuire intenzioni che magari non avevo e col cazzo che ti avrei richiamata subito per chiarire; ti avrei lasciata da sola a smaltirti le tue paranoie. Vediamo nei prossimi giorni cosa succede. In bocca al lupo!


Quotone


----------



## patroclo (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Beh se non lo devo dire io che mi conosco....


...non discuto sulla tua obbiettività se tu non metti in dubbio la mia


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Non è che sia 'sta gran carriera, eh... Fossi in te mi dedicherei a qualche altro hobby meno stressante



In effetti non era la mia massima aspirazione...ma è capitato...:unhappy:


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ...non discuto sulla tua obbiettività se tu non metti in dubbio la mia



mi ritiro...ahahahha ulula!


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

Vi leggo dopo gente...vado a casa...

stasera ho un sacco di tempo libero...fatemi compagnia :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Vi leggo dopo gente...vado a casa...
> 
> stasera ho un sacco di tempo libero...fatemi compagnia :rotfl:


Ma non viene [MENTION=4875]ilnikko[/MENTION] da te?


----------



## Leda (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> In effetti non era la mia massima aspirazione...ma è capitato...:unhappy:


Tesoro, ma guarda che lo capisco bene... però, davvero, pensa a qualcosa/qualcuno che ti distragga.
Se qualunque cosa lui faccia o non faccia è così in cima alle tue priorità, rischi di farti molto male.
Sposta l'attenzione, fai altro, rivedi i tuoi piani.
Certe storie o le vivi con leggerezza e disimpegno o sono una via lastricata per l'inferno, e noi non ti auguriamo certo la seconda opzione...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Sua figlia ha la verifica di scienze domani e siccome oggi ha preso 5 con la medesima prof allora deve aiutarla a studiare per prendere un voto decente...
> 
> E io sono Belen!





Lampone ha detto:


> Diciamo che deve raccontare a me la verità...
> tre giorni fa lo avevo pregato per l'ennesima volta di dirmi se si stava stufando.
> Mica gli faccio nulla?!?!?
> Giro i tacchi e amen...sarà mica l'unico...
> Invece così mi fa solo incazzare


Tu vuoi da lui compensazione di tue insicurezze e frustrazioni di cui lui non è responsabile.
Io ho figli grandi, ma mi è capitato che mi facessero saltare impegni.
Che ne sai della lite che ha fatto con la moglie perché voleva evitare e si è sentito accusare di fregarsene della famiglia e che chissà che cosa dovrà  mai fare il giovedì.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Adesso sono solo furiosa...


No. Sei addolorata perché ti sei sentita trattata in un modo rispondente alle tue aspettative. Ma le aspettative e i significati sono tutte cose tue.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Se vuole chiudere, appunto... Ma se non lo vuole perché mai dovrebbe dirti che si è stufato se non è vero??
> 
> Se invece di tenere a bada l'ansia gliela rovesci addosso facendo la sospettosa che legge nel pensiero, ci credo che uno si scogliona anche. Con tutto che aiutare la figlia come priorità nella vita di un padre di famiglia ci sta pure, eh...
> 
> Non te la racconti giusta, Lampò :unhappy:


Oh una che la vede come me!


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> tre giorni fa lo avevo pregato per l'ennesima volta di dirmi se si stava stufando.


Una domanda di questo tipo lo smoscerebbe pure ad un albanese appena uscito di galera.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> No non mi stavo sfogando...gli ho detto che gli toglievo l'incombenza di scaricarmi.
> che la chiudo io qui.
> che è stato bello ma che tanto è ovvio che per lui non c'era più interesse.


Vedi tu pensi non che lui dopo quattro scopate si sia stufato di te, tu pensi che tu sia una che fa stancare in breve tempo.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2016)

:up:





Leda ha detto:


> Ok, allora scusa Lampone... mi ritiro dal tuo thread perché come faccio sbaglio :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Io comunque mi sarei irritata a vedermi attribuire intenzioni che magari non avevo e col cazzo che ti avrei richiamata subito per chiarire; ti avrei lasciata da sola a smaltirti le tue paranoie. Vediamo nei prossimi giorni cosa succede. In bocca al lupo!


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Mi ha chiamata
> 
> Mi ha detto che sua moglie lo ha chiamato per dirgli del 5 della figlia e ha sottolineato "VORRAI MICA ANDARE A GIOCARE A CALCETTO INVECE DI AIUTARE TUA FIGLIA A PREPARARSI PER LA VERIFICA DI DOMANI VISTO IL 5 IN MATEMATICA"
> 
> ...


Io eviterei di rompere più della moglie.


----------



## disincantata (6 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io eviterei di rompere più della moglie.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vai a far un giro al campo di calcetto.
> A occhio e croce sono all' intervallo del primo tempo


Potrebbe anche essere che il cognato ha detto "vengo anch'io " e gli è toccato anche chiamare tutti per avvertire di non dire che non lo vedono da un mese.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Ottobre 2016)

*...........*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Una domanda di questo tipo lo smoscerebbe pure ad un albanese appena uscito di galera.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.... in effetti... è così... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (6 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potrebbe anche essere che il cognato ha detto "vengo anch'io " e gli è toccato anche chiamare tutti per avvertire di non dire che non lo vedono da un mese.


Che incubo!! 


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Una domanda di questo tipo lo smoscerebbe pure ad un albanese appena uscito di galera.





Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.... in effetti... è così... :rotfl::rotfl:


Diteglielo!


----------



## Skorpio (6 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Potrebbe anche essere che il cognato ha detto "vengo anch'io " e gli è toccato anche chiamare tutti per avvertire di non dire che non lo vedono da un mese.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: tutto può essere.... 

certo la verifica di matematica pare proprio una terza scelta come scusa...

io però concedo l'attenuante che ha avuto poco tempo per tirarne fuori una dal cilindro. 

[video=youtube;pYfY7VOqiIY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYfY7VOqiIY[/video]


----------



## mistral (6 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Eh no, le cose non stanno proprio così.
> Vivi nel terrore che lui si stufi, ad ogni impedimento attribuisci i crismi di un abbandono imminente e inconfessato, scatti come una molla se solo tutto non è come nei tuoi sogni.
> Le balle non te le racconta lui, poveraccio, te le dici tu da sola.
> Non ti vedo tanto tagliata per il ruolo dell'amante, non ti fa stare per niente serena.


Infatti.
Il sesso del giovedì che piova o tiri vento è peggio della routine matrimoniale e anche a me sembra che Lampone non la viva esattamente come un passatempo si del giovedì ,ma non necessariamente sacro.
Se le scivolasse così addosso quando lui le ha detto che non poteva avrebbe risposto Ok,alla prossima.
Mica è mancanza di rispetto aver da fare altro un giovedì .


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: tutto può essere....
> 
> certo la verifica di matematica pare proprio una terza scelta come scusa...
> 
> ...


Per me non si può neanche pretendere che dopo un mese uno racconti cose private riguardanti la sua vita e la sua famiglia.
Ipotizziamo che la moglie con la cistite gli abbia chiesto di portarla al pronto soccorso; non solo sarebbe indelicato e inopportuno dirlo, ma una persona con un residuo di coscienza si sentirebbe anche un verme.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me non si può neanche pretendere che dopo un mese uno racconti cose private riguardanti la sua vita e la sua famiglia.
> Ipotizziamo che la moglie con la cistite gli abbia chiesto di portarla al pronto soccorso; non solo sarebbe indelicato e inopportuno dirlo, ma una persona con un residuo di coscienza si sentirebbe anche un verme.


Mia moglie non sta bene e la porto al pronto  soccorso
Non è un mese che si vedono è un mese che vanno a letto insieme. Forse un po' di più
Poi ognuno da l'importanza che vuole ad andare a letto ma esiste anche il sesso a pagamento nel caso


----------



## Leda (6 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Il sesso del giovedì che piova o tiri vento è peggio della routine matrimoniale e anche a me sembra che Lampone non la viva esattamente come un passatempo si del giovedì ,*ma non necessariamente sacro*.
> Se le scivolasse così addosso quando lui le ha detto che non poteva avrebbe risposto Ok,alla prossima.
> *Mica è mancanza di rispetto aver da fare altro un giovedì* .



La vedo esattamente come te :up:

(e come [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] e [MENTION=5902]Jim Cain[/MENTION], pur non essendo cazzomunita )


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Il sesso del giovedì che piova o tiri vento è peggio della routine matrimoniale e anche a me sembra che Lampone non la viva esattamente come un passatempo si del giovedì ,ma non necessariamente sacro.
> Se le scivolasse così addosso quando lui le ha detto che non poteva avrebbe risposto Ok,alla prossima.
> *Mica è mancanza di rispetto aver da fare altro un giovedì* .


E' mancanza di rispetto dirlo 3 ore prima inventando una scusa banale
Si è rifatto con la telefonata ed in extremis secondo me.
Non penso che a nessuna piaccia essere un passatempo-
Tra innamorarsi e essere usata ci sono mille sfumature, secondo me


----------



## Skorpio (6 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me non si può neanche pretendere che dopo un mese uno racconti cose private riguardanti la sua vita e la sua famiglia.
> Ipotizziamo che la moglie con la cistite gli abbia chiesto di portarla al pronto soccorso; non solo sarebbe indelicato e inopportuno dirlo, ma una persona con un residuo di coscienza si sentirebbe anche un verme.


si.. è vero
ma il problema è a monte, per me, nell'impostazione.

se incappi in un uomo "agenda" è un casino... (e c'è anche la donna "agenda")

l'uomo agenda è quello che se ti segna il giovedì dalle 5 alle 6, sei quella del giovedì dalle 5 alle 6

e tutto è sistemato, e ogni altra cosa è superflua.

sei trattata come un "impegno" di ufficio, un appuntamento di lavoro, alle 5 del giovedì "scatta" qualcosa??

scatta solo l'appuntamento

e di uomini e di donne agenda ce ne sono a migliaia

sono quelli che si segnano sul tablet o sull'agenda del cellulare la data del tuo compleanno, perché non c'e spazio per te nella loro testa

amante amica, moglie figlia o altro

sono quelli per cui il sentimento o il coinvolgimento altro non è che un appuntamento da onorare...

al netto di tutto quello che possa o non possa esser capitato, o che possa o non possa capitare, è l'impostazione di base della struttura della persona che è così....

se in questa situazione è cosi.. ovviamente...  e si tratta di un uomo cosi


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> si.. è vero
> ma il problema è a monte, per me, nell'impostazione.
> 
> se incappi in un uomo "agenda" è un casino... (e c'è anche la donna "agenda")
> ...


Orrore
Spero che ti sbagli per lei
Altrimenti [MENTION=6883]Lampone[/MENTION] datti alla macchia


----------



## JON (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Mi ha chiamata
> 
> Mi ha detto che sua moglie lo ha chiamato per dirgli del 5 della figlia e ha sottolineato "VORRAI MICA ANDARE A GIOCARE A CALCETTO INVECE DI AIUTARE TUA FIGLIA A PREPARARSI PER LA VERIFICA DI DOMANI VISTO IL 5 IN MATEMATICA"
> 
> ...


Io ci credo. Volevo parlarne prima ma non avevo tempo.

Il richiamo delle responsabilità è più che plausibile. Questo fa parte del pacchetto di cui si parlava e che, ti piaccia o meno, ti concede pochi diritti e pure soggetti a revisioni.

Cara Lampone, sei sicura che come nick non volevi metterti Tampone? No perché nel caso sarebbe più appropriato.
Comunque, scherzi a parte, lui ci sta ancora. Va da se che sei tu a sottostare all'andamento delle situazioni. Te devi adatta'.

Ti faccio notare però la reazione immediata che hai avuto, di ribellione di fronte ad un non ben precisato rifiuto. Che rifiuto non è, se non piuttosto mera gestione di relazioni clandestine. La tua reazione è stata quella di una persona comunque dipendente. Ti ricordo che da questa storia non devi aspettarti granchè, se non la soddisfazione di consumare un sacco di preservativi. Adesso inizierà il solito tira e molla. A meno che tu non decida di prenderla veramente con filosofia.


----------



## Leda (6 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' mancanza di rispetto dirlo 3 ore prima inventando una scusa banale
> Si è rifatto con la telefonata ed in extremis secondo me.
> Non penso che a nessuna piaccia essere un passatempo-
> Tra innamorarsi e essere usata ci sono mille sfumature, secondo me


Ma Farfie, cacchio, ammetti che questo qui fosse tutto trullo all'idea di vedere Lamponcina nostra stasera e la moglie gli si sia attaccata ai maroni con la storia della figlia e dei brutti voti: cos'avrebbe dovuto fare?? Rischiare di uscire lo stesso sbattendosene la ciolla della figlia e della moglie e rischiando uno scazzo da paura al suo rientro?
Ha fatto quello che era ragionevole fare. Rinunciare a vedere l'amante.
Dove sta la mancanza di rispetto?
Mica l'ha paccata senza dirle niente!
Gli imprevisti possono accadere a chiunque; certo che se dall'altra parte c'è qualcuno che è lì pronto a vedere ogni disguido come un presagio di sciagura diventa tutto di una pesantezza mostruosa :unhappy::unhappy:

La moglie da una parte: "Te ne sbatti di nostra figlia! Vuoi che prenda un'altra insufficienza, eh? Vuoi che venga bocciataaa???"
L'amante dall'altra: "Tanto lo so che non mi vuoi più e che stai solo aspettando il momento giusto per scaricarmi, eh... ma te la toglo io l'incombenza! Me ne vado! Addio!"





Eccheccazzo :matto::matto:


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potrebbe anche essere che il cognato ha detto "vengo anch'io " e gli è toccato anche chiamare tutti per avvertire di non dire che non lo vedono da un mese.


No Brunè... lui non ha mai giocato a calcetto se non saltuariamente per beneficenza...  Quindi non ha una reale squadra se non quella che si è inventato


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Ottobre 2016)

*...è...*

...quantomeno singolare che ci siano due thread più o meno contemporanei che affrontano l'atteggiamento dell'amante impegnato con atteggiamento opposto, in entrambi i casi non corretto.
Da un lato l'amante che pretende di più e va su tutte le furie perchè lunedì la telefonata tardava ad arrivare ed oggi, giovedì, giornata consacrata all'incontro, l'amante non può e ci si arrovella sulla veridicità della scusa addotta per giustificare il bidone.
Dall'altro l'amante che, dopo un anno, si fa scrupoli nel chiedere al suo amante se è intenzionato o meno a dare una svolta alla storia o a mantenerla così com'è...


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma Farfie, cacchio, ammetti che questo qui fosse tutto trullo all'idea di vedere Lamponcina nostra stasera e la moglie gli si sia attaccata ai maroni con la storia della figlia e dei brutti voti: cos'avrebbe dovuto fare?? Rischiare di uscire lo stesso sbattendosene la ciolla della figlia e della moglie e rischiando uno scazzo da paura al suo rientro?
> Ha fatto quello che era ragionevole fare. Rinunciare a vedere l'amante.
> Dove sta la mancanza di rispetto?
> Mica l'ha paccata senza dirle niente!
> ...


Hai ragione. Punto.

Ma a discolpa della mia rabbia nell'immediato vorrei dire che non mi era stata raccontata a dovere la motivazione. Mi aveva scritto un sms che messo giù così sapeva di marcio.
Mettici i miei sospetti di distacco da parte sua... ed ho sbottato.
Non dico sia giusto, sto solo motivando


----------



## Leda (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Punto.
> 
> Ma a discolpa della mia rabbia nell'immediato vorrei dire che non mi era stata raccontata a dovere la motivazione. Mi aveva scritto un sms che messo giù così sapeva di marcio.
> Mettici i miei sospetti di distacco da parte sua... ed ho sbottato.
> Non dico sia giusto, sto solo motivando


Ci sta che un sms loffio ti abbia dato la sensazione che si trattasse di una scusa, inventata malamente, perlatro, per evitare di incontrarti. Però da dove nasce il sospetto del distacco? Dal fatto che hai aspettative, temi di perderlo e sei coinvolta, Lampone. Ecco quello che non vuoi ammettere con te stessa, ma che sarebbe bene che facessi, se vuoi limitare i danni futuri. 
Non te lo dico per colpevolizzarti, ma perché se non sei onesta con te stessa non puoi stimare bene i rischi che corri e mi dispiacerebbe che ne uscissi a pezzi, da questa storia.
Stacca, fidati.
Stacca e respira.
La delusione è comprensibile. Datti tempo, ma stacca con la testa da questa storia.
Sarebbe carino se giovedì prossimo lo paccassi tu


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma Farfie, cacchio, ammetti che questo qui fosse tutto trullo all'idea di vedere Lamponcina nostra stasera e la moglie gli si sia attaccata ai maroni con la storia della figlia e dei brutti voti: cos'avrebbe dovuto fare?? Rischiare di uscire lo stesso sbattendosene la ciolla della figlia e della moglie e rischiando uno scazzo da paura al suo rientro?
> Ha fatto quello che era ragionevole fare. Rinunciare a vedere l'amante.
> Dove sta la mancanza di rispetto?
> Mica l'ha paccata senza dirle niente!
> ...


Infatti ho scritto che con la telefonata seguente si è riscattato
Fino a che non ha telefonato io avrei agito come lei.
Capisco che se ti fermi a riflettere e respiri magari non sbotti, ma siamo umani e ci sta che ti botto butti fuori così la delusione


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Ci sta che un sms loffio ti abbia dato la sensazione che si trattasse di una scusa, inventata malamente, perlatro, per evitare di incontrarti. Però da dove nasce il sospetto del distacco? Dal fatto che hai aspettative, temi di perderlo e sei coinvolta, Lampone. Ecco quello che non vuoi ammettere con te stessa, ma che sarebbe bene che facessi, se vuoi limitare i danni futuri.
> Non te lo dico per colpevolizzarti, ma perché se non sei onesta con te stessa non puoi stimare bene i rischi che corri e mi dispiacerebbe che ne uscissi a pezzi, da questa storia.
> Stacca, fidati.
> Stacca e respira.
> ...


Io avrei voluto paccarlo quello dopo... in modo che non pensi che si tratta di una ripicca...
È soprattutto perché quel giovedì davvero non posso... ma lui ancora non lo sa


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Ci sta che un sms loffio ti abbia dato la sensazione che si trattasse di una scusa, inventata malamente, perlatro, per evitare di incontrarti. Però da dove nasce il sospetto del distacco? Dal fatto che hai aspettative, temi di perderlo e sei coinvolta, Lampone. Ecco quello che non vuoi ammettere con te stessa, ma che sarebbe bene che facessi, se vuoi limitare i danni futuri.
> Non te lo dico per colpevolizzarti, ma perché se non sei onesta con te stessa non puoi stimare bene i rischi che corri e mi dispiacerebbe che ne uscissi a pezzi, da questa storia.
> Stacca, fidati.
> Stacca e respira.
> ...


questo lo straquoto


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Io ci credo. Volevo parlarne prima ma non avevo tempo.
> 
> Il richiamo delle responsabilità è più che plausibile. Questo fa parte del pacchetto di cui si parlava e che, ti piaccia o meno, ti concede pochi diritti e pure soggetti a revisioni.
> 
> ...


Va bene... cercherò di ridimensionare la cosa.


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> La moglie da una parte: "Te ne sbatti di nostra figlia! Vuoi che prenda un'altra insufficienza, eh? Vuoi che venga bocciataaa???"
> L'amante dall'altra: "Tanto lo so che non mi vuoi più e che stai solo aspettando il momento giusto per scaricarmi, eh... ma te la toglo io l'incombenza! Me ne vado! Addio!"


Scenario tipico che dovrebbe dissuadere molti dall'idea di avere un'amante.


----------



## mistral (6 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' mancanza di rispetto dirlo 3 ore prima inventando una scusa banale
> Si è rifatto con la telefonata ed in extremis secondo me.
> Non penso che a nessuna piaccia essere un passatempo-
> Tra innamorarsi e essere usata ci sono mille sfumature, secondo me


Ma se l'inconveniente avviene tre ore prima mica poteva dirglielo prima.Che poi il motivo possa essere altro che non è il caso di spiattellare a Lampone ci sta pure.
Mettiamo caso che rientrando a casa per prendere la borsa del calcetto si fosse trovato davanti la moglie in modalità sexy e abbia fatto giustamente sesso con lei (a volte tra marito e moglie accade ) oppure che il sesso lo abbia fatto questa mattina all'alba.Se lo scopo degli incontri è appunto il sesso,oggi lui non ne aveva impellente bisogno.Avrebbe mai potuto dirglielo a Lampone?
Lui avrà sempre qualche affar suo personale o di coppia che rimarrà sempre solo affar suo.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma se l'inconveniente avviene tre ore prima mica poteva dirglielo prima.Che poi il motivo possa essere altro che non è il caso di spiattellare a Lampone ci sta pure.
> Mettiamo caso che rientrando a casa per prendere la borsa del calcetto si fosse trovato davanti la moglie in modalità sexy e abbia fatto giustamente sesso con lei (a volte tra marito e moglie accade ) oppure che il sesso lo abbia fatto questa mattina all'alba.*Se lo scopo degli incontri è appunto il sesso,*oggi lui non ne aveva impellente bisogno.Avrebbe mai potuto dirglielo a Lampone?
> Lui avrà sempre qualche affar suo personale o di coppia che rimarrà sempre solo affar suo.


Parto dal presupposto che lo scopo stia passare delle ore con una persona. Intanto.
Dopodichè ripeto che vista la telefonata seguente posso anche rivalutarlo.


----------



## mistral (6 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parto dal presupposto che lo scopo stia passare delle ore con una persona. Intanto.
> Dopodichè ripeto che vista la telefonata seguente posso anche rivalutarlo.


Ma se lui fosse andato da Lampone con scarso desiderio di sesso perché già appagato a casa ,ora staremmo assistendo ai suoi dubbi al riguardo di quanto l'amante la trovi o non la trovi più sessualmente attraente.


----------



## ologramma (6 Ottobre 2016)

*


ermik ha detto:



			aspetto la firma dell'admin ... comunque il post lo trovi qua : http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/23874-intanto-mi-presento/page23

Clicca per espandere...

*


ermik ha detto:


> ..... checcentra l'oste.... qui si sta parlando di logiche di branco tipo maschio ALFA .... la lupa più bella sceglie sempre il lupo che morde e ringhia più forte ..... semplice etologia applicata


scusa è mi porta alla mia risposta che ho dato ha Farfalla , che centro io?


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

*E lampone*

Sapete cosa fa? Se ne va al cinema!


----------



## disincantata (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Sapete cosa fa? Se ne va al cinema!



Come lo sai?


----------



## Leda (6 Ottobre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come lo sai?


Lo sa perché Lampone è lei :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ottima idea cherie! Cosa vai a vedere?


----------



## disincantata (6 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Lo sa perché Lampone è lei :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ottima idea cherie! Cosa vai a vedere?



AVEVO letto solo sotto, pensavo al suo amico......sola non mi piacerebbe andare  al cinema.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> No Brunè... lui non ha mai giocato a calcetto se non saltuariamente per beneficenza...  Quindi non ha una reale squadra se non quella che si è inventato


Pensa come sarebbe nei guai se il cognato decidesse di partecipare :carneval:


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Lo sa perché Lampone è lei :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ottima idea cherie! Cosa vai a vedere?


Ahahahahah disincantata mi ha fatto ribaltare


Vedo 
Cafè Society... l'ultimo di Woody Allen


----------



## Lampone (6 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa come sarebbe nei guai se il cognato decidesse di partecipare :carneval:


Sua moglie non ha parenti a Milano


----------



## Leda (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Ahahahahah disincantata mi ha fatto ribaltare
> 
> 
> Vedo
> Cafè Society... l'ultimo di Woody Allen



Ne ho sentito parlare un gran bene! Pare che sia delizioso  Aspettiamo una tua recensione


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Sua moglie non ha parenti a Milano


Che fortuna! :up:


----------



## mistral (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Sua moglie non ha parenti a Milano


Ma a Milano c'è Brunetta :sman:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma a Milano c'è Brunetta :sman:


Ma non gioco a calcetto :mexican:


----------



## mistral (6 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non gioco a calcetto :mexican:


uff...peccato


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma Farfie, cacchio, ammetti che questo qui fosse tutto trullo all'idea di vedere Lamponcina nostra stasera e la moglie gli si sia attaccata ai maroni con la storia della figlia e dei brutti voti: cos'avrebbe dovuto fare?? Rischiare di uscire lo stesso sbattendosene la ciolla della figlia e della moglie e rischiando uno scazzo da paura al suo rientro?
> Ha fatto quello che era ragionevole fare. Rinunciare a vedere l'amante.
> Dove sta la mancanza di rispetto?
> Mica l'ha paccata senza dirle niente!
> ...


quoto in toto (tié, pure la rima)...

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Andrea Lila (6 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Oh, guarda che Scienze è una materia importante, eh!!!


E l'ho pensato pure io :rotfl::rotfl:



JON ha detto:


> Ci facevate tutto il mese di ottobre. Peccato.



:rotfl::rotfl:




Lampone ha detto:


> Mi ha chiamata
> 
> Mi ha detto che sua moglie lo ha chiamato per dirgli del 5 della figlia e ha sottolineato "VORRAI MICA ANDARE A GIOCARE A CALCETTO INVECE DI AIUTARE TUA FIGLIA A PREPARARSI PER LA VERIFICA DI DOMANI VISTO IL 5 IN MATEMATICA"
> 
> ...



Ti sta solo tenendo in caldo. Pronta all'uso. 

E comunque non è escluso che la moglie sospetti qualcosa: almeno ai panni del calcetto gli dà una bagnatina per simulare un minimo di sudore? Sono particolari che vanno curati nel dettaglio


----------



## JON (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Sapete cosa fa? Se ne va al cinema!


Io ho appena finito di vedere "Non è mai troppo tardi" (Nicholson, Freeman)


----------



## Carola (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Sua figlia ha la verifica di scienze domani e siccome oggi ha preso 5 con la medesima prof allora deve aiutarla a studiare per prendere un voto decente...
> 
> E io sono Belen!


Ma io ci credo
Quante volte ho detto no alla amante per Casini di verifiche dei miei non si contano Fiuuuu


Anzi gli fa onore da padre cioè uomo
Per me ....


----------



## Carola (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Pazienza...meglio così...ci siamo evitati un sacco di seccature...soprattuto io...
> 
> Adesso gli manderò in ufficio un bel pacchetto con i preservativi avanzati che ha lasciato a casa mia!


Scusa lampone ma io un 'amante come te la mando a cagare subito
Ma che pretendi 
Arrivi X seconda si sa !!  

No ma follia mi avesse mai fatto un numero del genere ma aria e camminare 


Poi dici che non ci investì .... Hai perso il lume  scusami eh pari un adolescente innamorata persa e ora incazzata 
Un 'amante  così mi farebbePaura tipo glen colse


----------



## Carola (7 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh una che la vede come me!


Tre siamo in tre


----------



## Carola (7 Ottobre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Una domanda di questo tipo lo smoscerebbe pure ad un albanese appena uscito di galera.


Appunto .
Ma anche ad una donna eh .


----------



## Carola (7 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' mancanza di rispetto dirlo 3 ore prima inventando una scusa banale
> Si è rifatto con la telefonata ed in extremis secondo me.
> Non penso che a nessuna piaccia essere un passatempo-
> Tra innamorarsi e essere usata ci sono mille sfumature, secondo me


Ma dai farfalla ma che state a di 

Madonna io amanti così e sono donna ma manco dipinte .. Ma io se ho una rogna ti avviso a nche 5 minuti prima ma la vita è già incasinata deve starci pure L amante a scassa re le
Palle???

Io come amante sono sempre stata al mio posto mai mai mai una rottura anche se magari rosicavo 

Mi dispiace lampone ridimensionati .


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma dai farfalla ma che state a di
> 
> Madonna io amanti così e sono donna ma manco dipinte .. Ma io se ho una rogna ti avviso a nche 5 minuti prima ma la vita è già incasinata deve starci pure L amante a scassa re le
> Palle???
> ...


Mi sembra di aver scritto che essendoci fatto sentire è rientrato tutto per quel che mi riguarda 
Io se rosico te lo dico non vedo perché devo mentire o fare l'indifferente.
É tuo diritto fanculizzarmi è mio diritto essere me stessa.


----------



## Divì (7 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Tre siamo in tre


Quattro ....


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Ne ho sentito parlare un gran bene! Pare che sia delizioso  Aspettiamo una tua recensione


Non male...
ma molto scontato...
per l'entusiasmo con cui ci sono andata, caricata da chi lo aveva visto e me lo aveva definito bellissimo...direi deludente


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non gioco a calcetto :mexican:



potresti sempre cominciare!


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> E l'ho pensato pure io :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Andrea, la prima volta che è venuto a casa mia, si è presentato con la borsa e mi fa: posso bagnare i panni del calcetto? l'ho visto in un film...:rotfl:

Comunque è ovvio che mi tenga in caldo...se è una relazione sessuale cosa dovrebbe fare?
mai pensato che mi stia intortando per amore....


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Mi ha chiamata
> 
> Mi ha detto che sua moglie lo ha chiamato per dirgli del 5 della figlia e ha sottolineato "VORRAI MICA ANDARE A GIOCARE A CALCETTO INVECE DI AIUTARE TUA FIGLIA A PREPARARSI PER LA VERIFICA DI DOMANI VISTO IL 5 IN MATEMATICA"
> 
> ...


Che secondo sua moglie trascura un po' la figlia 

probabilemte è reale l'impegno con la figlia.
poi vedi te come si evolve, certo se ogni giovedì dovrà fare qualcosa di imprevisto qualche dubbio mi verrebbe


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Scusa lampone ma io un 'amante come te la mando a cagare subito
> Ma che pretendi
> Arrivi X seconda si sa !!
> 
> ...


Ammazza che esagerazione...
Premesso che non pretendevo di arrivare prima...
Il modo in cui ha scritto il messaggio mi sapeva di scusa bella e buona dopo un pò di cose che avevo notato nell'ultima settimana...

poi mi ha spiegato a voce, con i dovuti modi e gli ho creduto!

Scusa ma Glenn Close proprio non lo accetto...
posso accettare la definizione di adolescente ma non di pazza eh


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non gioco a calcetto :mexican:


Io non so proprio cosa farci, ma.......... Ti vedo ormai pronta x entrare in campo. 

E se fossi un allenatore ti manderei a scaldarti x entrare... 

E non parlo di calcetto


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Ammazza che esagerazione...
> Premesso che non pretendevo di arrivare prima...
> Il modo in cui ha scritto il messaggio mi sapeva di scusa bella e buona dopo un pò di cose che avevo notato nell'ultima settimana...
> 
> ...


Hai ragione il riferimento a Glenn Close è fuori luogo anche per me 

quindi ora tutto a posto? Ti sei sdubbiala ?


----------



## patroclo (7 Ottobre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> *
> scusa è mi porta alla mia risposta che ho dato ha Farfalla , che centro io?*


*

non lo so....non mi sembrava di averti coinvolto.......*


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma dai farfalla ma che state a di
> 
> Madonna io amanti così e sono donna ma manco dipinte .. Ma io se ho una rogna ti avviso a nche 5 minuti prima ma la vita è già incasinata deve starci pure L amante a scassa re le
> Palle???
> ...



Vabbè niente, evidentemente non mi sono spiegata.
Ripeto che io l'amante non l'ho mai fatta...e le paranoie di solito me le tengo per me...poi arrivo ad un punto che non riesco ad ingoiare e devo buttar fuori.
Poi se gli va bene ok, altrimenti ciao!

Ma che si adatti anche un pò lui se mi vuole...ma chi lo dice che l'amante deve solo subire???

In certe cose io credo che si possa accettare la situazione anche in cambio di alcuni comportamenti della controparte...mica mi paga per fare sesso con lui...un minimo di attenzioni per tenermi buona...eccheccavolo


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sembra di aver scritto che essendoci fatto sentire è rientrato tutto per quel che mi riguarda
> Io se rosico te lo dico non vedo perché devo mentire o fare l'indifferente.
> É tuo diritto fanculizzarmi è mio diritto essere me stessa.



farfy loviù! evviva il dono della sintesi!


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Vabbè niente, evidentemente non mi sono spiegata.
> Ripeto che io l'amante non l'ho mai fatta...e le paranoie di solito me le tengo per me...poi arrivo ad un punto che non riesco ad ingoiare e devo buttar fuori.
> Poi se gli va bene ok, altrimenti ciao!
> 
> ...


condivido
E tieni conto che mi si accusa di aver scritto il manuale dell'amante perfetta


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che secondo sua moglie trascura un po' la figlia
> 
> probabilemte è reale l'impegno con la figlia.
> poi vedi te come si evolve, certo se ogni giovedì dovrà fare qualcosa di imprevisto qualche dubbio mi verrebbe



Era proprio così...
per me tutto ok...giustissimo che stia ad aiutare sua figlia...farei lo stesso.
Il punto era che credevo che fosse una scusa inventata...tutto qua


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Era proprio così...
> per me tutto ok...giustissimo che stia ad aiutare sua figlia...farei lo stesso.
> Il punto era che credevo che fosse una scusa inventata...tutto qua


Il punto secondo me è che te l'ha venduta male e che se tu non gli scrivevi nulla lui manco se ne era accorto. 
Dopodichè ripeto la telefonata ha ridimensionato tutto
Senza quella...per me un va a cagare ci stava benissimo


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione il riferimento a Glenn Close è fuori luogo anche per me
> 
> quindi ora tutto a posto? Ti sei sdubbiala ?



Ora sono sdubbiata.
Ci siamo chiariti a voce...che per me resta sempre la cosa migliore dopo il Vis à vis


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il punto secondo me è che te l'ha venduta male e che se tu non gli scrivevi nulla lui manco se ne era accorto.
> Dopodichè ripeto la telefonata ha ridimensionato tutto
> Senza quella...per me un va a cagare ci stava benissimo



:up::up::up:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il punto secondo me è che te l'ha venduta male e che se tu non gli scrivevi nulla lui manco se ne era accorto.
> Dopodichè ripeto la telefonata ha ridimensionato tutto
> Senza quella...per me un va a cagare ci stava benissimo


Ma sai probabilmente lui messo sotto pressione dalle questioni familiari, ha avvisato frettolosamente, non pensando che [MENTION=6883]Lampone[/MENTION] fraintendesse.
il fatto che poi lui abbia chiarito a voce, secondo me va a favore della buona fede e del puro imprevisto


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sai probabilmente lui messo sotto pressione dalle questioni familiari, ha avvisato frettolosamente, non pensando che @_Lampone_ fraintendesse.
> il fatto che poi lui abbia chiarito a voce, secondo me va a favore della buona fede e del puro imprevisto


E' quello che sto dicendo io :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Carola (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Ammazza che esagerazione...
> Premesso che non pretendevo di arrivare prima...
> Il modo in cui ha scritto il messaggio mi sapeva di scusa bella e buona dopo un pò di cose che avevo notato nell'ultima settimana...
> 
> ...


Mah era ironico glen credo sinceramente tu  non sia una bollitrice di conigli 
Però la tua reazione mi è parsa esagerata da persona molto più coinvolta di quello che racconta e si racconta 
Che è umano ma almeno ammettilo .


----------



## Carola (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Vabbè niente, evidentemente non mi sono spiegata.
> Ripeto che io l'amante non l'ho mai fatta...e le paranoie di solito me le tengo per me...poi arrivo ad un punto che non riesco ad ingoiare e devo buttar fuori.
> Poi se gli va bene ok, altrimenti ciao!
> 
> ...


Ripeto a me sembra solo tu ci investa tanto 
Boh sarà che io sono per avere meno rotture e paranoie possibili e anche che L amante di uno sposato e io single non potrei mai farla a meno che non fosse solo sesso
A quel punto mi avvisasse all ultimo ma pace .

Anche uno che mi chiedesse se ci tengo se voglio chiuderla..lampone a me farebbe cadere le palle te lo dico sinceramente fossi  in te io eviterei ma non X fare la figa...e che non va gestita così .

Ok le dovute spiegazioni ma ieri ti è partito subito L embolo e te lo scrive una che è miss impulsività.
No buono .

Poi X carità fai te .


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' quello che sto dicendo io :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


:risata: ma io lo dico meglio :rotfl:


----------



## mistral (7 Ottobre 2016)

Occhio che a reagire così quando il coinvolgimento non è ancora manco alto come il PIL dell'Italia  si rischia di assistere ad un dietrofront contrito dell'amante non del tutto spontaneo che di fronte a preservativi spediti in ufficio e paranoie varie cerca di prendere le misure ad una persona pericolosa per il suo matrimonio.
Lampone,ti sei venduta  da appena un mese come scopamica.É prematuro cambiare le carte in tavola.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Occhio che a reagire così quando il coinvolgimento non è ancora manco alto come il PIL dell'Italia  si rischia di assistere ad un dietrofront contrito dell'amante non del tutto spontaneo che di fronte a preservativi spediti in ufficio e paranoie varie cerca di prendere le misure ad una persona pericolosa per il suo matrimonio.
> Lampone,ti sei venduta  da appena un mese come scopamica.É prematuro cambiare le carte in tavola.


io credo che sia fondamentale essere se stessa e non modificarsi per compiacere gli altri, che siano amici, amanti o altro
Se questo comporta il perderli vuol dire che non erano le persone giuste a quel "ruolo"
La tentazione di trattenersi per compiacersi o per paura può essere forte, a me succede, poi capisco che sto peggio a non essere mai stessa e corro il rischio di perdere piuttosto che sforzarmi in un ruolo non mio


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ripeto a me sembra solo tu ci investa tanto
> Boh sarà che io sono per avere meno rotture e paranoie possibili e anche che L amante di uno sposato e io single non potrei mai farla a meno che non fosse solo sesso
> A quel punto mi avvisasse all ultimo ma pace .
> 
> ...



Ma dov'è che non mi spiego?

Mi sono iscritta in questo forum per chiedere se le mie fossero paranoie o se poteva essere normale che tenesse alcuni comportamenti vista la mia assoluta mancanza di esperienza con un uomo sposato.

Alle mie paranoie si è aggiunta la sua mall giustificata defezione al nostro appuntamento (poi chiarito...bla bla bla)

Ed ecco che ho sbottato.

Ma perchè devo stare zitta?
Se non gli va bene che se ne trovi un'altra.
Io non implodo perchè altrimenti se ne va...se me lo devo tenere e devo sacrificare alcune cose che potrei avere in un rapporto libero, che almeno ne valga la pena.


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Occhio che a reagire così quando il coinvolgimento non è ancora manco alto come il PIL dell'Italia  si rischia di assistere ad un dietrofront contrito dell'amante non del tutto spontaneo che di fronte a preservativi spediti in ufficio e paranoie varie cerca di prendere le misure ad una persona pericolosa per il suo matrimonio.
> Lampone,ti sei venduta  da appena un mese come scopamica.É prematuro cambiare le carte in tavola.



Mistral ma io non è che lo voglio a tutti i costi...
Non ho spedito i preservativi e con ogni probabilità non lo avrei fatto neanche se non si fosse fatto vivo dopo il mio esploit.
Come a me devono star bene i suoi paletti...che anche lui faccia qualcosa...insomma il discorso vale per entrambi altrimenti il mondo è pieno di uomini e donne...possiamo tutti e due cercare quello che meglio ci aggrada


----------



## Carola (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Ma dov'è che non mi spiego?
> 
> Mi sono iscritta in questo forum per chiedere se le mie fossero paranoie o se poteva essere normale che tenesse alcuni comportamenti vista la mia assoluta mancanza di esperienza con un uomo sposato.
> 
> ...


Non è che non ti spieghi
E che hai gli atteggiamenti tipici di chi e'già più coinvolta del dovuto 
Tutto qui ti fai domande analizzi sbotti
Ti comporti come potrebbe essere normale all inizio di una relazione normale 
Ma qui lui è sposato .

Chiedi e cerchi rassicurazioni e ' palese agli occhi di chiunque e credo anche ai suoi
Poi adesso sessualmente e 'alle stelle coinvolto poi avrà il calo è lì si vedrà che ne sarà di voi
Visto che temo sarà una cosa a termine vivitela bene e non mi pare tu lo stia facendo tutto lì

Poi farfalla sostiene che sia giusto essere se stesse e io ne sono convinta ma non cadere nel ridicolo..
E nrl chiedere conferme rispetto ecc ad uno sposato che tradisce scusate ma de che ????

Certo avvisami se non puoi ma pure all ultimo...non so io davvero non capisco le amanti e lo sono pure stata


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Non è che non ti spieghi
> E che hai gli atteggiamenti tipici di chi e'già più coinvolta del dovuto
> Tutto qui ti fai domande analizzi sbotti
> Ti comporti come potrebbe essere normale all inizio di una relazione normale
> ...


Carola...non ho contestato il pacco last minute!!!!!
Ho detto che mi era sembrata una bugia!!!

Ovvio che può succedere di tutto e non solo ad una coppia di amanti!


----------



## Carola (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Mistral ma io non è che lo voglio a tutti i costi...
> Non ho spedito i preservativi e con ogni probabilità non lo avrei fatto neanche se non si fosse fatto vivo dopo il mio esploit.
> Come a me devono star bene i suoi paletti...che anche lui faccia qualcosa...insomma il discorso vale per entrambi altrimenti il mondo è pieno di uomini e donne...possiamo tutti e due cercare quello che meglio ci aggrada


Ma ci mancherebbe I preservativi indietro 
Ma manco pensarlo 
X quello ho ironizzato con glenn close


----------



## Carola (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Carola...non ho contestato il pacco last minute!!!!!
> Ho detto che mi era sembrata una bugia!!!
> 
> Ovvio che può succedere di tutto e non solo ad una coppia di amanti!


Ma scusa lampone ma scherzi ??
QUESTO RACCONTA BALLE ALLA DONNA DELLA  SUA  VITA bagna i vestiti X far finta siano sudati e ti incazzi se dovesse dire a te una piccola bugia???
Cioè tu perché sei amante dovresti essere trattata diversam da uno che è di base un ballista ?
Magari davvero poi è una balla il 5 della figlia aveva tensioni con moglie che ne sappiamo ...
Ma ti tiene buona 
Ma ragazze ma sveglia !
Mah boh


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe I preservativi indietro
> Ma manco pensarlo
> X quello ho ironizzato con glenn close



Stavo solo scherzando...
vabbè...
si vede che non sono compresa...non riesco a spiegarmi..

Vi saluto...
non mi sento a mio agio onestamente.
Va bene il cazziatone, va bene il consiglio...ma le insinuazioni mi irritano.

Buona giornata


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Non è che non ti spieghi
> E che hai gli atteggiamenti tipici di chi e'già più coinvolta del dovuto
> Tutto qui ti fai domande analizzi sbotti
> Ti comporti come potrebbe essere normale all inizio di una relazione normale
> ...


Ma a me che sia sposato o no frega zero
io il rispetto per me lo chiedo a chiunque, in ufficio, con gli amici, con il marito, con i figli e con il cassiere all'esselunga
E chiedere rispetto non è ridicolo. Secondo me.
Poi io posso avere la mia idea di rispetto e tu (generico) la tua ma se non collimano prendiamo strade diverse.Fine. Nessuno ti obbliga ad accettare la mia idea di rispetto, ci mancherebbe


----------



## Carola (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Stavo solo scherzando...
> vabbè...
> si vede che non sono compresa...non riesco a spiegarmi..
> 
> ...


Ok non vuoi sentire pareri diversi dal tuo
Anche io facevo così 

Insinuazioni de che ?
Sei troppo suscettibile cioè coinvolta .


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma scusa lampone ma scherzi ??
> QUESTO TACCONTA BALLE ALLA DONNA DRLLA SUA  VITA e ti incazzi se dovesse dire a te una piccola bugia???
> Mah boh



Ma scusa Carola solo perchè racconta balle a sua moglie devo accettare che lo faccia con me?
Ma chi lo dice???

Il rapporto non è assolutamente paragonabile e soprattutto per il fatto che non c'è coinvolgimento sentimentale perchè mi devo far prendere per i fondelli?
Ma magari voglio anche fare l'amante ma la svampita che fa finta di non vedere no grazie!


----------



## Carola (7 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma a me che sia sposato o no frega zero
> io il rispetto per me lo chiedo a chiunque, in ufficio, con gli amici, con il marito, con i figli e con il cassiere all'esselunga
> E chiedere rispetto non è ridicolo. Secondo me.
> Poi io posso avere la mia idea di rispetto e tu (generico) la tua ma se non collimano prendiamo strade diverse.Fine. Nessuno ti obbliga ad accettare la mia idea di rispetto, ci mancherebbe


Ma di che RISPETTO andate parlando che siamo gente che si ficca nei letti altrui ???

Ma che RISPETTO E RISPETTO 

Ma per favore che IPOCRISIA 
ma fa ridere


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ok non vuoi sentire pareri diversi dal tuo
> Anche io facevo così
> 
> Insinuazioni de che ?
> Sei troppo suscettibile cioè coinvolta .


Ma che dici???
qui è pieno di pareri differenti dal mio...mi sono iscritta apposta!

Le insinuazioni le fai tu che continui a darmi della pazza esagerata...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma scusa lampone ma scherzi ??
> Q*UESTO RACCONTA BALLE ALLA DONNA DELLA  SUA  VITA bagna i vestiti X far finta siano sudati e ti incazzi se dovesse dire a te una piccola bugia???*
> Cioè tu perché sei amante dovresti essere trattata diversam da uno che è di base un ballista ?
> Magari davvero poi è una balla il 5 della figlia aveva tensioni con moglie che ne sappiamo ...
> ...


Io si
Di quello che fa con la moglie sono cazzi suoi
Con me metterei dei paletti proprio perchè non avendo legami non ha motivo di inventarsi palle esattamente come io non le inventerei
E torniamo al fatto che per te sarebbe accettabile per me no. 
Non c'è un giusto e uno sbagliato, ma un sentire diverso. Vorrà dire che non avremo gli stessi amanti 
Generalizzo eh


----------



## Carola (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Ma scusa Carola solo perchè racconta balle a sua moglie devo accettare che lo faccia con me?
> Ma chi lo dice???
> 
> Il rapporto non è assolutamente paragonabile e soprattutto per il fatto che non c'è coinvolgimento sentimentale perchè mi devo far prendere per i fondelli?
> Ma magari voglio anche fare l'amante ma la svampita che fa finta di non vedere no grazie!


Na non vedere cosa ?
Se non sei coinvolta che ti frega il motivo se non lo vedi ?
Bon al prossimo giovedì 
Ma io proprio non capisco ma davvero eh !!!
Certo che non è paragonabile ma se racconta palle alla moglie X tenerla buona PErche  a te no per tenerti buona ?
Ti dicesse preferisco stare a casa sul divano stasera ti girerebbero e non poco cara mia !!!!


----------



## Carola (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Ma che dici???
> qui è pieno di pareri differenti dal mio...mi sono iscritta apposta!
> 
> Le insinuazioni le fai tu che continui a darmi della pazza esagerata...


Non ho detto pazza ho detto close X la battuta sui preservativi 
Ho detto molto coinvolta e probabile scassamarroni futura


----------



## Carola (7 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io si
> Di quello che fa con la moglie sono cazzi suoi
> Con me metterei dei paletti proprio perchè non avendo legami non ha motivo di inventarsi palle esattamente come io non le inventerei
> E torniamo al fatto che per te sarebbe accettabile per me no.
> ...


Ma metti i paletti che vuoi che tanto le palle le può dire pure a te che paletti e paletti 
Magari il 5 è una balla o magari no

Grazie amanti ho dato d  spero francamente con quello che era ex amante duri un po

Per ora sono felice .


----------



## JON (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Ma che dici???
> qui è pieno di pareri differenti dal mio...mi sono iscritta apposta!
> 
> Le insinuazioni le fai tu che continui a darmi della pazza esagerata...


Tieni duro. Perché qui dobbiamo accompagnarti fino alla conclusione (inevitabile) della faccenda.


----------



## Carola (7 Ottobre 2016)

Ma anche io davo di matto all inizio e poi frignavo una VOlta  che è scomparso 5 gg ... Però mai fatto pare a lui mai.
Piuttosto mi ritiravo io .


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma anche io davo di matto all inizio e poi frignavo una VOlta  che è scomparso 5 gg ... Però mai fatto pare a lui mai.
> Piuttosto mi ritiravo io .


Appunto tu non sei stata te stessa fino in fondo, non è una critica è una constatazione
Io sono diversa


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma metti i paletti che vuoi che tanto le palle le può dire pure a te che paletti e paletti
> Magari il 5 è una balla o magari no
> 
> Grazie amanti ho dato d  spero francamente con quello che era ex amante duri un po
> ...


Ma certo che le può dire anche a me, e chi ha detto di no, se lo sgamo "ciao ciao"


----------



## Carola (7 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io si
> Di quello che fa con la moglie sono cazzi suoi
> Con me metterei dei paletti proprio perchè non avendo legami non ha motivo di inventarsi palle esattamente come io non le inventerei
> 
> ...


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Tieni duro. Perché qui dobbiamo accompagnarti fino alla conclusione (inevitabile) della faccenda.


Non credo resisterò oltre sinceramente Jon...
A me sembra che la mia sia una adolescenziale cotta di poco interesse per tutti...
Siete stati carinissimi tutti..
Baci


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma metti i paletti che vuoi che tanto le palle le può dire pure a te che paletti e paletti
> Magari il 5 è una balla o magari no
> 
> Grazie amanti ho dato d  spero francamente con quello che era ex amante duri un po
> ...



Se quando sei felice sei così accanita ed aggressiva, figuriamoci quando non lo sei...

Mi pare che anche tu un pò te la racconti...

Vabbè ciao!


----------



## JON (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Non credo resisterò oltre sinceramente Jon...
> A me sembra che la mia sia una adolescenziale cotta di poco interesse per tutti...
> Siete stati carinissimi tutti..
> Baci


Non è cosi. In realtà tutti i pareri che ricevi sono univoci.

Il problema, e questo è dall'inizio che te lo dico, è che infondi troppe aspettative in questo "rapporto". Sebbene ostentassi un certo controllo, la verità è che sei molto coinvolta e la reazione istintiva di rifiuto che hai avuto dimostra che lo sei. Non dico che sei innamorata, quando te lo chiesi all'inizio era piuttosto una provocazione, ma che sei sottoposta ad una specie di fase di innamoramento può essere.

Intorno a queste contraddizioni si possono creare alcuni equivoci, ma i pensieri sono gli stessi. Quello non è uomo per te, se non per il tuo passatempo. Capisco le difficoltà di donna single con figli, ma hai bisogno d'altro.


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Non è cosi. In realtà tutti i pareri che ricevi sono univoci.
> 
> Il problema, e questo è dall'inizio che te lo dico, è che infondi troppe aspettative in questo "rapporto". Sebbene ostentassi un certo controllo, la verità è che sei molto coinvolta e la reazione istintiva di rifiuto che hai avuto dimostra che lo sei. Non dico che sei innamorata, quando te lo chiesi all'inizio era piuttosto una provocazione, ma che sei sottoposta ad una specie di fase di innamoramento può essere.
> 
> Intorno a queste contraddizioni si possono creare alcuni equivoci, ma i pensieri sono gli stessi. Quello non è uomo per te, se non per il tuo passatempo. Capisco le difficoltà di donna single con figli, ma hai bisogno d'altro.



Grazie Jon


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Appunto .
> Ma anche ad una donna eh .


Non ne dubito.:mrgreen:


----------



## JON (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Grazie Jon


Di niente....fanno 50, senza ricevuta


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Di niente....fanno 50, senza ricevuta



Sei un pessimo elemento! :rotfl:


----------



## JON (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Sei un pessimo elemento! :rotfl:


Facciamo 40.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Se quando sei felice sei così accanita ed aggressiva, figuriamoci quando non lo sei...
> 
> Mi pare che anche tu un pò te la racconti...
> 
> Vabbè ciao!


Carola ha uno stile aggressivo (abbiamo una "storia" complessa io e lei :carneval: proprio per questo)   per questo nel tuo caso ha colto il tuo punto.

Non è questione di essere o no innamorata, nel tuo caso, è questione dei tuoi bisogni di riconoscimento.
Tu hai accennato alla tua vicenda matrimoniale e nulla sappiamo della tua vita precedente, ma non è solo un problema tuo avere aspettative di compensazione di frustrazioni precedenti e bisogni di gratificazioni. Ma è una cosa di tutti.
Tutti abbiamo bisogni in base al nostro modo di essere e alla nostra storia.
Io credo che sia utile capire cosa vogliamo per evitare di fare carico agli altri di cose di cui non possono essere responsabili.

Quest'uomo evidentemente tiene a te perché uno richiesta di conferma o chiusura è del tutto incongruente rispetto allo stato della relazione e al fatto che gli ha impedito di esserci.
Tu hai la tua giornata libera il giovedì, ma se il tuo ex non potesse prendere i figli per una febbre improvvisa, lui dovrebbe accusarti di raccontare una balla e di volerlo mollare perché lo hai usato per sesso e adesso ti sei stufata?

Lo vedi che ribaltata la situazione ti sembra ridicola?

Sai perché? Perché TU hai un'idea degli uomini e del sesso che ti fa sentire usata sessualmente. Altro che pronta per una relazione leggera da amante!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Facciamo 40.


Io chiede 80.


----------



## JON (7 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io chiede 80.


Carissima brunetta.....intendo onerosa


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma di che RISPETTO andate parlando che siamo gente che si ficca nei letti altrui ???
> 
> Ma che RISPETTO E RISPETTO
> 
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> :up::up::up:


Quindi se io manco di rispetto a te è giusto che [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] manchi di rispetto a me
giusto per capire eh


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Carola ha uno stile aggressivo (abbiamo una "storia" complessa io e lei :carneval: proprio per questo)   per questo nel tuo caso ha colto il tuo punto.
> 
> Non è questione di essere o no innamorata, nel tuo caso, è questione dei tuoi bisogni di riconoscimento.
> Tu hai accennato alla tua vicenda matrimoniale e nulla sappiamo della tua vita precedente, ma non è solo un problema tuo avere aspettative di compensazione di frustrazioni precedenti e bisogni di gratificazioni. Ma è una cosa di tutti.
> ...



Brunella la mia è una insicurezza di fondo che nasce dalle mie esperienze precedenti, ex marito compreso.
Io ho diverse giornate libere e se in tutte non potessi lui non potrebbe accusarmi di bugie perchè io in qualche modo credo di avergli fatto capire che alla relazione con lui ci tengo.
Sono presente...gli scrivo, gli rispondo...gli chiedo come sta...lo stimolo anche sessualmente via sms...
sono tutti segnali che lo rassicurano, quindi probabilmente se dovessi improvvisamente disdire, non si chiederebbe se si tratta di una scusa...ci crederebbe a prescindere.

Lui è più vago, più "assente" (adesso anche grazie alle vostre opinioni ed esperienze ho anche capito perchè...) e la mia insicurezza mi porta in un attimo a fare due + due e pensare: ecco...non viene proprio ora che gli ho fatto notare che probabilmente non è più come prima, avevo ragione, si è stufato.

E ci sta che si possa stufare...ma vorrei che me ne parlasse...tutto qua. Odio i trascinamenti, le false smentite...le balle inutili...tutte cose vissute fino a un mese fa che non mi va di rivivere.
Credo che siccome qui i sentimenti non c'entrano, sia il terreno migliore per essere sinceri...tanto nessuno deve nulla all'altro.
E non dico che non debba raccontarmi bugie in generale...non potrò mai sapere se lo fa o meno...
Gradirei soltanto che se dovesse decidere che non va più bene questa storia, non inventasse scuse e lo dicesse apertamente. 

Fatico a credere che tenga a me. E' tutto qui il nocciolo della questione. 
E per "tenere a me" non intendo che mi ami o che sia innamorato, meglio specificare.
E' la mia insicurezza che non mi lascia tranquilla.


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Facciamo 40.



Facciamo 35 e non fiato sulla fattura :mexican:


----------



## patroclo (7 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma di che RISPETTO andate parlando che siamo gente che si ficca nei letti altrui ???
> 
> Ma che RISPETTO E RISPETTO
> 
> ...


.......personalmente penso di essere sempre stato un'amante con un'etica ..... e non ci vedo contraddizioni. Una cosa è la "scorrettezza" verso il marito/moglie mia/sua, altra cosa il rapporto  tra noi .... poi do per scontato che gli altri ragionino come me ( ma questo è un mio difetto)


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Non credo resisterò oltre sinceramente Jon...
> A me sembra che la mia sia una adolescenziale cotta di poco interesse per tutti...
> Siete stati carinissimi tutti..
> Baci


Se fossi in te starei molto molto attenta, venerdi scorso e we eclissato, lunedì mattina si è fatto sentire tardi (se non ricordo male), giovedì impegno. I paletti li sta mettendo, eccome. Non credo sia quello che tu cerchi. I cuoricini e i bacini  nei messagini sono già diminuiti?


----------



## JON (7 Ottobre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se fossi in te starei molto molto attenta, venerdi scorso e we eclissato, lunedì mattina si è fatto sentire tardi (se non ricordo male), giovedì impegno. I paletti li sta mettendo, eccome. Non credo sia quello che tu cerchi. *I cuoricini e i bacini  nei messagini sono già diminuiti*?


Se vuoi posso consigliare un'app che li tiene in conto, fa pure le statistiche.


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> .......personalmente penso di essere sempre stato un'amante con un'etica ..... e non ci vedo contraddizioni. Una cosa è la "scorrettezza" verso il marito/moglie mia/sua, altra cosa il nostro rapporto  tra noi ....



:up::up:


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi se io manco di rispetto a te è giusto che @_Skorpio_ manchi di rispetto a me
> giusto per capire eh


Credo semplicemente che in una situazione borderline come quella che accomuna tutti i traditori il concetto di 'rispetto', che è andato bellamente a puttane col tradimento stesso, sia materia da maneggiare con cautela...
Chiedere rispetto a chi, per primo, manca di ENORME rispetto al proprio partner poichè lo tradisce mi sembra un pò un controsenso.
Personalmente, ho cercato di non mancare mai di rispetto alla mia amante.
Come ?
Non promettendole nulla che non potessi mantenere.
Ma non è bastato, giacchè l'idea che lei aveva ed ha di me è pessima.
P.S. : io, tu e Skorpio non abbiamo una storia a tre. Almeno per ora.


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se fossi in te starei molto molto attenta, venerdi scorso e we eclissato, lunedì mattina si è fatto sentire tardi (se non ricordo male), giovedì impegno. I paletti li sta mettendo, eccome. Non credo sia quello che tu cerchi. I cuoricini e i bacini  nei messagini sono già diminuiti?



Cuoricini e bacini non ce ne sono mai stati!
mica siamo due innamorati!


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Cuoricini e bacini non ce ne sono mai stati!
> mica siamo due innamorati!


Almeno quelli se li è risparmiati


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Almeno quelli se li è risparmiati



CE li siamo risparmiati!
non SE li è.
Siamo in due in questo rapporto...di qualunque natura sia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Se vuoi posso consigliare un'app che li tiene in conto, fa pure le statistiche.


Ovvio che sì:rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> CE li siamo risparmiati!
> non SE li è.
> Siamo in due in questo rapporto...di qualunque natura sia.


eh no è li l' errore, se LUI LI avesse mandati tu lo avresti seguito a ruota. No?


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> eh no è li l' errore, se LUI LI avesse mandati tu lo avresti seguito a ruota. No?



Direi proprio di no.
Non sono una da sole cuore amore se non lo sento sul serio


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Direi proprio di no.
> Non sono una da sole cuore amore se non lo sento sul serio


Allora non prendertela per questa relazione, è così come la vedi nuda e cruda.


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Allora non prendertela per questa relazione, è così come la vedi nuda e cruda.


Ci sto arrivando


----------



## JON (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Ci sto arrivando


Facciamo presto


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Facciamo presto



Ahahahah ma la smetti??? :rotfl:


----------



## Carola (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Se quando sei felice sei così accanita ed aggressiva, figuriamoci quando non lo sei...
> 
> Mi pare che anche tu un pò te la racconti...
> 
> Vabbè ciao!


Guarda io sarò aggressiva è vero ci sto pure lavirando su sta cosa ma io volevo solo dirti di stare all occhio
Ho amiche che hanno perso sonno e lucidità e sono sole come te con figli

Mi dispiace se ti sei sentita attaccata ma io quando leggo certe cose mi ribolle il sangue 
A casa c'è una donna che sicuro si fa un culo così è L amante che punta i piedi io non ce la faccio scusami 
Poi dopo ho letto altri tuoi chiarimenti ma da subito dai...

Pensa cosa vuoi della mia vita credimi ci sono passata all inzio pure io e non si ragiona tanto in certi frangenti e so cosa comporti stare sola con filgi le difficoltà il non avere mai tempo ( almeno X me è così ) e la sera la sera forse il momento più difficile ..

Ti chiedo scusa X i toni ma statte accuorta 
Tutto qui .


----------



## Carola (7 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto tu non sei stata te stessa fino in fondo, non è una critica è una constatazione
> Io sono diversa


Per me non esiste pretendere da un uomo impegnato

Tutto qui
E essere me stessa non fare ciò che non ritengo giusto 
Tato farfalla la vediamo diversa su tutto io e te lo sai sul tradimento ecc ecc


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Lampone ha detto:


> Direi proprio di no.
> Non sono una da sole cuore amore se non lo sento sul serio


E io invece dico che oggi arriva un mazzo di fiori via whatsapp con tante scuse x ieri, toh!
Mi butto.. Oggi mi sento in vena di previsioni ottimistiche


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E io invece dico che oggi arriva un mazzo di fiori via whatsapp con tante scuse x ieri, toh!
> Mi butto.. Oggi mi sento in vena di previsioni ottimistiche



ahahahahah ma no dai!
non posso dire non sia tipo da fiori perchè ogni volta me li porta...
ma via messaggio no 

Si è fatto sentire...è il preludio all'assenza del week end! mi sta facendo il pieno!


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> .......personalmente penso di essere sempre stato un'amante con un'etica ..... e non ci vedo contraddizioni. Una cosa è la "scorrettezza" verso il marito/moglie mia/sua, altra cosa il rapporto  tra noi .... poi do per scontato che gli altri ragionino come me ( ma questo è un mio difetto)



:up::up::up::up:


Jim Cain ha detto:


> Credo semplicemente che in una situazione borderline come quella che accomuna tutti i traditori il concetto di 'rispetto', che è andato bellamente a puttane col tradimento stesso, sia materia da maneggiare con cautela...
> Chiedere rispetto a chi, per primo, manca di ENORME rispetto al proprio partner poichè lo tradisce mi sembra un pò un controsenso.
> Personalmente, ho cercato di non mancare mai di rispetto alla mia amante.
> Come ?
> ...


Parliamone , non litighiamo più come una volta


sul resto cosa può pensare l'altro è importante ma è sicuramente più importante essere a posto con se stessi e mi sembra che tu lo sia stato


Skorpio ha detto:


> E io invece dico che oggi arriva un mazzo di fiori via whatsapp con tante scuse x ieri, toh!
> Mi butto.. Oggi mi sento in vena di previsioni ottimistiche


Ieri facevi insinuazioni sul calcetto oggi parli di fiori
Doppia personalità


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Lampone ha detto:


> ahahahahah ma no dai!
> non posso dire non sia tipo da fiori perchè ogni volta me li porta...
> ma via messaggio no
> 
> Si è fatto sentire...è il preludio all'assenza del week end! mi sta facendo il pieno!


"Non sai quanto ho sofferto con quella verifica di matematica... Non pensavo che a te, a noi...
Mi mancava il tuo respiro, il profumo di te (profumo fa sempre effetto).. Strangolato tra quelle equazioni, l unica equazione che avrei voluto risolvere era come toglierti le mutandine con le mie labbra (no consentito uso dei denti, che sfiga) senza incappare nel desiderio di mollare tutto e baciarti laggiù... E baciarti, e baciarti e baciarti..."
X +2X - Z = 0
0..... Come il desiderio di lasciarti... " 

(Bella eh?)


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Se vuoi posso consigliare un'app che li tiene in conto, fa pure le statistiche.


:mexican:
Davvero l'aritmentica nelle relazioni non c'entra niente, che sia dei cuoricini o delle frasi erotiche o del numero degli amplessi.
I voti fanno già schifo a scuola perché la presunta oggettività non tiene conto della individualità. Figuriamoci far sentire qualcuno esaminato nel suo coinvolgimento in base a queste cose.


----------



## brenin (7 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :mexican:
> Davvero l'aritmentica nelle relazioni non c'entra niente, che sia dei cuoricini o delle frasi erotiche o del numero degli amplessi.
> *I voti fanno già schifo a scuola perché la presunta oggettività non tiene conto della individualità*. Figuriamoci far sentire qualcuno esaminato nel suo coinvolgimento in base a queste cose.


Però se lo studente litiga ancora con congiuntivi e condizionali, a prescindere dall'individualità, un voto/giudizio bisognerà pur darglielo.....


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> "Non sai quanto ho sofferto con quella verifica di matematica... Non pensavo che a te, a noi...
> Mi mancava il tuo respiro, il profumo di te (profumo fa sempre effetto).. Strangolato tra quelle equazioni, l unica equazione che avrei voluto risolvere era come toglierti le mutandine con le mie labbra (no consentito uso dei denti, che sfiga) senza incappare nel desiderio di mollare tutto e baciarti laggiù... E baciarti, e baciarti e baciarti..."
> X +2X - Z = 0
> 0..... Come il desiderio di lasciarti... "
> ...


ahahahah sei fantastico!

lui manco per finta ci arriva a certe cose :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Credo semplicemente che in una situazione borderline come quella che accomuna tutti i traditori il concetto di 'rispetto', che è andato bellamente a puttane col tradimento stesso, sia materia da maneggiare con cautela...
> Chiedere rispetto a chi, per primo, manca di ENORME rispetto al proprio partner poichè lo tradisce mi sembra un pò un controsenso.
> Personalmente, ho cercato di non mancare mai di rispetto alla mia amante.
> Come ?
> ...


organizziamoci!
che ho attualmente una proposta di ingaggio sospesa che non mi sfagiola per nulla.. 
e un giorno o l'altro questa cosa la vorrei fare.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Lampone ha detto:


> ahahahah sei fantastico!
> 
> lui manco per finta ci arriva a certe cose :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


però ti ha trombata uguale.. ..

vedi che poi alla fine... certe cose son relative..


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> organizziamoci!
> che ho attualmente una proposta di ingaggio sospesa che non mi sfagiola per nulla..
> e un giorno o l'altro questa cosa la vorrei fare.


Se [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] è d'accordo...


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Fatico a credere che tenga a me. E' tutto qui il nocciolo della questione.
> E per "tenere a me" non intendo che mi ami o che sia innamorato, meglio specificare.
> E' la mia insicurezza che non mi lascia tranquilla.


Se ti accontentassi veramente di così poco, quasi niente, non dovresti porti nessuna domanda sui suoi movimenti ma essere solo a disposizione quando lui, impegnato, ti cerca. Questa sarebbe coerenza.



Lampone ha detto:


> Si è fatto sentire...è il preludio all'assenza del week end! mi sta facendo il pieno!


Posso dire che lo trovo di uno squallore unico? E tu te ne rendi anche conto, perchè l'accetti?


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> però ti ha trombata uguale..


Skorpio for president


Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Se ti accontentassi veramente di così poco, quasi niente, non dovresti porti nessuna domanda sui suoi movimenti ma essere solo a disposizione quando lui, impegnato, ti cerca. Questa sarebbe coerenza.
> 
> 
> 
> Posso dire che lo trovo di uno squallore unico? E tu te ne rendi anche conto, perchè l'accetti?


Andrea o non lo trovo squallido per niente...è quello che fa un uomo impegnato.
E permettimi, non sono la sua schiava...semmai la sua amante.
E sottolineo ancora che un'amante ha una personalità e delle esigenze...altrimenti per trombare esistono le signorine a pagamento


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> però ti ha trombata uguale.. ..
> 
> vedi che poi alla fine... certe cose son relative..



Pienamente d'accordo! :up:


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Andrea o non lo trovo squallido per niente...è quello che fa un uomo impegnato.
> E permettimi, non sono la sua schiava...semmai la sua amante.
> E sottolineo ancora che un'amante ha una personalità e delle esigenze...altrimenti per trombare esistono le signorine a pagamento


L'amante è gratis (sai che risparmio alla lunga?), forse ti sfugge. Basta qualche messaggino e qualche cazzata sparsa


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> L'amante non si paga (sai che risparmio alla lunga?). Basta qualche messaggino e qualche cazzata sparsa


Altro che, e se l'autostima é sufficientemente bassa vanno bene anche i prestampati...

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Altro che, e se l'autostima é sufficientemente bassa vanno bene anche i prestampati...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk



Nel caso di mio marito bastavano dei farlocchi copiaincolla da siti di poesia dilettantistica che sarebbero stati sgamati anche da mia nipote di 6 anni. Li mandava più o meno a casaccio e lei se ne nutriva come ossigeno vitale beandosi della fortuna di aver incontrato un ammore così  profondo e puro e vero (parole sue). Gesucrist.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> L'amante è gratis (sai che risparmio alla lunga?), forse ti sfugge. Basta qualche messaggino e qualche cazzata sparsa


Questa mi sa di rosicata.....senza offesa 
soprattutto perchè sei stata amante anche tu e ogni storia è a se


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> L'amante è gratis (sai che risparmio alla lunga?), forse ti sfugge. Basta qualche messaggino e qualche cazzata sparsa


No non mi sfugge...
ma per averla gratis devi spendere qualche attenzione...e qui torniamo alle mie "necessità"
Non vuoi pagare e non vuoi neanche spendere paroline...ma di cosa stiamo parlando allora?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Nel caso di mio marito bastavano dei farlocchi copiaincolla da siti di poesia dilettantistica che sarebbero stati sgamati anche da mia nipote di 6 anni. Li mandava più o meno a casaccio e lei se ne nutriva come ossigeno vitale beandosi della fortuna di aver incontrato un ammore così  profondo e puro e vero (parole sue). *Gesucrist*.


quoto


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] è d'accordo...


Posso sentirla io, cosi se mi manda affanculo anche lei, completo la terza pagina dell album dei vaffanculo presi qui dentro da parte del gentil sesso...


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Nel caso di mio marito bastavano dei farlocchi copiaincolla da siti di poesia dilettantistica che sarebbero stati sgamati anche da mia nipote di 6 anni. Li mandava più o meno a casaccio e lei se ne nutriva come ossigeno vitale beandosi della fortuna di aver incontrato un ammore così  profondo e puro e vero (parole sue). Gesucrist.


(A te)
M ' illumino d' immenso

Facile, semplice, efficace.. 

Forse un po facile da sgamare..?


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questa mi sa di rosicata.....senza offesa
> soprattutto perchè sei stata amante anche tu e ogni storia è a se


Anch'io ero gratis, eh. A parte borse e scarpe da centinaia e centinaia di euro :rotfl:



Lampone ha detto:


> No non mi sfugge...
> ma per averla gratis devi spendere qualche attenzione...e qui torniamo alle mie "necessità"
> Non vuoi pagare e non vuoi neanche spendere paroline...ma di cosa stiamo parlando allora?


E dillo tu di cosa stiamo parlando. Esattamente del nulla. E' proprio tirchio forte , ma finchè trova disponibilità perchè spendere oltre? L'amante nel caso di quest'uomo a me pare sia l'ultimo gradino della sua scala. Se sta bene a te, te l'ho già detto, essere a disposizione il giovedì e non essere altro per lui che il consumo di 500/600 kcal di una sera a settimana al pari di una partita a calcetto, va bene a tutti. Il punto è che te la racconti forte, che dici che vorresti che ti desse quello che in realtà non ti starebbe mai bene.


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> (A te)
> M ' illumino d' immenso
> 
> Facile, semplice, efficace..
> ...


Eppure, d'immenso, sono stata io, la moglie, ad illuminare l'amante stordita


----------



## Carola (7 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Anch'io ero gratis, eh. A parte borse e scarpe da centinaia e centinaia di euro :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> E dillo tu di cosa stiamo parlando. Esattamente del nulla. E' proprio tirchio forte , ma finchè trova disponibilità perchè spendere oltre? L'amante nel caso di quest'uomo a me pare sia l'ultimo gradino della sua scala. Se sta bene a te, te l'ho già detto, essere a disposizione il giovedì e non essere altro per lui che il consumo di 500/600 kcal di una sera a settimana al pari di una partita a calcetto, va bene a tutti. Il punto è che te la racconti forte, che dici che vorresti che ti desse quello che in realtà non ti starebbe mai bene.



Io credo che in ogni caso si sia un po di più di quelle 500/600 kcal.
Per chiunque se no davvero uno andrebbe a mignotte scusate.


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Io credo che in ogni caso si sia un po di più di quelle 500/600 kcal.
> Per chiunque se no davvero uno andrebbe a mignotte scusate.


Si, certo. Una parvenza di sentimento  a mò di soprammobile nella stanza delle scopate. Che non guasta mai, fa sentire meno sporchi.


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Io credo che in ogni caso si sia un po di più di quelle 500/600 kcal.
> Per chiunque se no davvero uno andrebbe a mignotte scusate.



Non ci posso credere...mi tocca quotarti Carola!


----------



## Carola (7 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Si, certo. Una parvenza di sentimento  a mò di soprammobile nella stanza delle scopate. Che non guasta mai, fa sentire meno sporchi.


No, non è per tutti così


----------



## Carola (7 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Si, certo. Una parvenza di sentimento  a mò di soprammobile nella stanza delle scopate. Che non guasta mai, fa sentire meno sporchi.





Lampone ha detto:


> Non ci posso credere...mi tocca quotarti Carola!


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Anch'io ero gratis, eh. A parte borse e scarpe da centinaia e centinaia di euro :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> E dillo tu di cosa stiamo parlando. Esattamente del nulla. E' proprio tirchio forte , ma finchè trova disponibilità perchè spendere oltre? L'amante nel caso di quest'uomo a me pare sia l'ultimo gradino della sua scala. Se sta bene a te, te l'ho già detto, essere a disposizione il giovedì e non essere altro per lui che il consumo di 500/600 kcal di una sera a settimana al pari di una partita a calcetto, va bene a tutti. Il punto è che te la racconti forte, che dici che vorresti che ti desse quello che in realtà non ti starebbe mai bene.



Ma chi te l'ha detto che si tratta solo di quelle calorie bruciate al giovedì?
Era il mio dubbio...per fortuna fugato...
era quello che mi ha fatto rompere le scatole e che è sfociato nello sbotto di ieri.

Io non capisco...se sto zitta non va bene perchè sono il soprammobile
se parlo non va bene perchè sono una rompicoglioni e pretendo da uno sposato...

quindi sentiamo quale sarebbe la strategia corretta??

Non si accettano "cercatene uno libero"...certe cose le so da me!

E comunque perdonami...ma mi sento meno sporca con uno tirchio che con uno che mi paga con borse e scarpe!


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Si, certo. Una parvenza di sentimento  a mò di soprammobile nella stanza delle scopate. Che non guasta mai, fa sentire meno sporchi.


Madonna mia che banda di drastici. Se c'è una cosa bella del rapporto extra-coniugale è proprio il fatto che non ci sono schemi. Lui più di tanto non vuol dare? Va bene. Se ne prende atto. Lei vuole di più? Va bene, chiede e vediamo quale sarà la risposta. Secondo me è questa tendenza ad assolutizzare per forza quello che dovrebbe essere che rovina tutto. Se io voglio farmi una scopata con qualcuno a cui non ho promesso nulla, che male c'è? Io continuo a dire che l'errore e dover dare per forza significati profondi e ulteriori a qualcosa che nasce come un passatempo. Avete poco? Sicuramente. Vi state fottendo anche quel poco? Probabile. Lei vuole di più da lui? Ma dove cazzo sta scritto che lei si debba infognare su di lui se vuole di più? Non è la cura omeopatica del giovedì, solo due ore senza rotture di coglioni cercando di star bene insieme. Con la serena consapevolezza che, anche se ci si scambia fluidi, nessuno ha dato l'esclusiva a nessuno, e che se un domani passa qualcosa di meglio tanti saluti.
Senza tutto sto melodramma. La solitudine fa schifo, ma starsene col cervello appresso a una telefonata che probabilmente non arriverà mai è molto peggio.
(Scusate ma oggi sono acido)

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Carola (7 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Anch'io ero gratis, eh. A parte borse e scarpe da centinaia e centinaia di euro :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Che triste  questa cosa di borse e scarpe da centinaia di euro
> ...


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Ma chi te l'ha detto che si tratta solo di quelle calorie bruciate al giovedì?
> Era il mio dubbio...per fortuna fugato...
> era quello che mi ha fatto rompere le scatole e che è sfociato nello sbotto di ieri.
> 
> ...


Tesoro mio non ti incazzare, qui c'è la tendenza a incasellare tutto quanto sotto l'etichetta cornuto, amante risolta, traditore seriale, eccetera eccetera. Ovvio che la vita sia fatta di sfumature, ma pensare che tu possa trasferire in dei post un forum ogni singolo respiro e ogni singola emozione che ti è passata e che ti passa per la vita, quella reale, è praticamente impossibile.
Però, perché c'è sempre un però.
La funzione di posti come questo forum, secondo me, è proprio quella di arginare tutta una serie di melodrammi e di contorti psicodrammi esistenziali e di ricordare che a questo mondo nessuno è nessuno. Perché siamo tutti convinti di essere la persona più speciale di questo mondo, salvo poi beccarci in faccia ogni tanto qualche calcio fatto di realtà. Sicuramente il tuo amante non ti chiama perché ha tutta una serie di motivi validissimi, tenuto debitamente conto di quanto tu sia speciale, e unica.
Però l'invito è a considerare il fatto che il tuo amante potrebbe essere il solito stronzo qualunque, che si comporta come il solito puttaniere egoista qualunque, che si sta approfittando della solita depressa che guarda la realtà al di là del vetro rigato dalla pioggia.
Non lo sto dicendo che sei tu, però in tutte le storie di corna una percentuale seppur minima di squallido egoismo c'è sempre. Fa parte del gioco, e va saputa amministrare. Altrimenti ti fai 15 anni di terapia con qualcuno che ti racconta che sei speciale, al modico prezzo di €80 l'ora.
Cominciare a pensare che sei speciale ma non speciale a tal punto che la realtà sì ripiega su se stessa quando passi tu, secondo me è un buon inizio.
Poi magari mi sbaglierò

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Madonna mia che banda di drastici. Se c'è una cosa bella del rapporto extra-coniugale è proprio il fatto che non ci sono schemi. Lui più di tanto non vuol dare? Va bene. Se ne prende atto. Lei vuole di più? Va bene, chiede e vediamo quale sarà la risposta. Secondo me è questa tendenza ad assolutizzare per forza quello che dovrebbe essere che rovina tutto. Se io voglio farmi una scopata con qualcuno a cui non ho promesso nulla, che male c'è? Io continuo a dire che l'errore e dover dare per forza significati profondi e ulteriori a qualcosa che nasce come un passatempo. Avete poco? Sicuramente. Vi state fottendo anche quel poco? Probabile. Lei vuole di più da lui? Ma dove cazzo sta scritto che lei si debba infognare su di lui se vuole di più? Non è la cura omeopatica del giovedì, solo due ore senza rotture di coglioni cercando di star bene insieme. Con la serena consapevolezza che, anche se ci si scambia fluidi, nessuno ha dato l'esclusiva a nessuno, e che se un domani passa qualcosa di meglio tanti saluti.
> Senza tutto sto melodramma. La solitudine fa schifo, ma starsene col cervello appresso a una telefonata che probabilmente non arriverà mai è molto peggio.
> (Scusate ma oggi sono acido)
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Non ti trovo acido...hai ragione!


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Andrea Lila ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Anch'io ero gratis, eh. A parte borse e scarpe da centinaia e centinaia di euro :rotfl:
> ...


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tesoro mio non ti incazzare, qui c'è la tendenza a incasellare tutto quanto sotto l'etichetta cornuto, amante risolta, traditore seriale, eccetera eccetera. Ovvio che la vita sia fatta di sfumature, ma pensare che tu possa trasferire in dei post un forum ogni singolo respiro e ogni singola emozione che ti è passata e che ti passa per la vita, quella reale, è praticamente impossibile.
> Però, perché c'è sempre un però.
> La funzione di posti come questo forum, secondo me, è proprio quella di arginare tutta una serie di melodrammi e di contorti psicodrammi esistenziali e di ricordare che a questo mondo nessuno è nessuno. Perché siamo tutti convinti di essere la persona più speciale di questo mondo, salvo poi beccarci in faccia ogni tanto qualche calcio fatto di realtà. Sicuramente il tuo amante non ti chiama perché ha tutta una serie di motivi validissimi, tenuto debitamente conto di quanto tu sia speciale, e unica.
> Però l'invito è a considerare il fatto che il tuo amante potrebbe essere il solito stronzo qualunque, che si comporta come il solito puttaniere egoista qualunque, che si sta approfittando della solita depressa che guarda la realtà al di là del vetro rigato dalla pioggia.
> ...


No non sono incazzata 
E' che come fai fai sembra che sbagli...ma di schemi non ce n'è questo è certo!
io non cerco uno schema di comportamento...cerco di leggere nelle esperienze altrui per non farmi mancare di rispetto da un uomo.
Adesso è perchè lui è sposato...e ripeto di esperienze con uomini sposati non ne ho...
Ma farei lo stesso a chiedere delucidazioni di eventuali dubbi anche con uno libero...
Ma scusa mica sono un fantoccio...se una cosa non mi va o non mi convince io la dico...


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> No, non è per tutti così


Ma va? 



Lampone ha detto:


> Ma chi te l'ha detto che si tratta solo di quelle calorie bruciate al giovedì?
> Era il mio dubbio...per fortuna fugato...
> era quello che mi ha fatto rompere le scatole e che è sfociato nello sbotto di ieri.
> 
> ...





Carola ha detto:


> Che triste  questa cosa di borse e scarpe da centinaia di euro
> Tipo mignotta quindi .
> X carità .
> Meglio un taccagno .


E vi aspettavo al varco. Prevedibilissime :rotfl:

Il mio bello dell'epoca, ancora sull'onda della precedente amante, dava per scontato che io, cioè la sua amante del momento, volessi come le altre tutto il bendidio che era solito offrire. Dopo due mesi di regaloni (non ero abituata, all'inizio anche mi faceva piacere possedere cose che da sola non mi sarei mai potuta permettere) gli ho detto che andava bene così, game over su questo fornte. E' andata avanti ancora due anni, ma sempre ero la ciliegina sulla torta della sua vita, quella che se pure non ci fosse stata (e i ti amo si sprecavano) non avrebbe fatto la differenza. 




Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tesoro mio non ti incazzare, *qui c'è la tendenza a incasellare tutto quanto sotto l'etichetta cornuto, amante risolta, traditore seriale, eccetera eccetera. Ovvio che la vita sia fatta di sfumature, ma pensare che tu possa trasferire in dei post un forum ogni singolo respiro e ogni singola emozione che ti è passata e che ti passa per la vita, quella reale, è praticamente impossibile.*


Si incasella a seconda del proprio sentire del momento ma tutti sappiamo benissimo che nulla è assoluto e che il proprio è solo il risultato di un punto di osservazione qualsiasi, magari anche non monolitico.

Per il resto ti quoto moderatamente


----------



## Carola (7 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ma va?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> No non sono incazzata
> E' che come fai fai sembra che sbagli...ma di schemi non ce n'è questo è certo!
> io non cerco uno schema di comportamento...cerco di leggere nelle esperienze altrui per non farmi mancare di rispetto da un uomo.
> Adesso è perchè lui è sposato...e ripeto di esperienze con uomini sposati non ne ho...
> ...


Ci siamo. Io è proprio questa cosa di esigere rispetto che non capisco. Non puoi esigere rispetto nel momento in cui sei nel ruolo dell'amante. Tant'è che ogni volta che provi a farlo, susciti reazioni negative. Non è un caso. Puoi richiedere educazione, puoi richiedere seduzione, puoi usare quella medesima seduzione, ma non è pensabile che ti comporti tipo moglie bis, molto semplicemente perché non lo sei. Non puoi richiedere affidabilità, non puoi richiedere garanzie, poi semplicemente da persona libera decidere che quella persona, quella situazione, quel momento non ti stanno più bene. Quello su cui non puoi pretendere garanzie, è sul rapporto, proprio perché un rapporto non c'è. Se ci fosse un rapporto, ne avreste negoziato i termini. Se ci fosse un rapporto vi sareste chiesti voi cosa siete insieme, ci sarebbe stata una comunicazione. In realtà quello che non vedo da ciò che scrivi, perché non me lo trasmetti, è proprio che tra voi due ci sia un qualche tipo di rapporto che vada oltre il discorso di Skorpio della sessione in agenda.
Quindi delle due l'una:
E tu vivi una cosa e ne scrivi un'altra, per cui faresti meglio ad esplicitare, al netto del fatto che senti la mancanza di alcune cose e di alcune effusioni da parte sua, quello che lui realmente ci mette nel vostro rapporto,
OPPURE 
Per lui sei soltanto 3 ore a settimana.
Poi fai te, io mica pretendo di conoscere la tua vita reale.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Andrea Lila ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma va?
> ...


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ma va?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti quoto moderatamente lo dici a uno che regala scarpe e borse di Zalando... chi è tirchio di soldi è tirchio anche in sentimenti. Il fatto che il tizio non faccia regali è un classicone di questi meravigliosi stitici Emotivi...
Poi scusami, se non ti sputtani due soldi a buffo con qualcuno che ti fa girare la testa, per quale accidenti di motivo dovresti sputtanarti i soldi?

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ci siamo. Io è proprio questa cosa di esigere rispetto che non capisco. Non puoi esigere rispetto nel momento in cui sei nel ruolo dell'amante. Tant'è che ogni volta che provi a farlo, susciti reazioni negative. Non è un caso. Puoi richiedere educazione, puoi richiedere seduzione, puoi usare quella medesima seduzione, ma non è pensabile che ti comporti tipo moglie bis, molto semplicemente perché non lo sei. Non puoi richiedere affidabilità, non puoi richiedere garanzie, poi semplicemente da persona libera decidere che quella persona, quella situazione, quel momento non ti stanno più bene. Quello su cui non puoi pretendere garanzie, è sul rapporto, proprio perché un rapporto non c'è. Se ci fosse un rapporto, ne avreste negoziato i termini. Se ci fosse un rapporto vi sareste chiesti voi cosa siete insieme, ci sarebbe stata una comunicazione. In realtà quello che non vedo da ciò che scrivi, perché non me lo trasmetti, è proprio che tra voi due ci sia un qualche tipo di rapporto che vada oltre il discorso di Skorpio della sessione in agenda.
> Quindi delle due l'una:
> E tu vivi una cosa e ne scrivi un'altra, per cui faresti meglio ad esplicitare, al netto del fatto che senti la mancanza di alcune cose e di alcune effusioni da parte sua, quello che lui realmente ci mette nel vostro rapporto,
> OPPURE
> ...



Non ho mancanza...oh mamma non riesco davvero a farmi capire...
sono esausta...:rotfl:

credo che un forum non sia sufficiente...andrò in analisi:carneval:


----------



## Carola (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Carola ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Quindi io che sono a sei volte sono stata promossa?
> ...


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Lampone ha detto:
> 
> 
> > In realtà mi avevano  detto 5 non so più chi ma io ho tagliato a 2
> ...


----------



## disincantata (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> No non sono incazzata
> E' che come fai fai sembra che sbagli...ma di schemi non ce n'è questo è certo!
> io non cerco uno schema di comportamento...cerco di leggere nelle esperienze altrui per non farmi mancare di rispetto da un uomo.
> Adesso è perchè lui è sposato...e ripeto di esperienze con uomini sposati non ne ho...
> ...



D'accordo con te sull'ultima riga, parlagliene chiaramente, mettendo in conto eventuali conseguenze, ma non perderesti poi molto se sparisse solo per un tuo bisogno di sincerita'!

P.s. la storia della maglietta da bagnare gia' la prima sera mi convince poco poco. Difficilmente uno 'vergine' ha simili pensieri.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Anch'io ero gratis, eh. A parte borse e scarpe da centinaia e centinaia di euro :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> E dillo tu di cosa stiamo parlando. Esattamente del nulla. E' proprio tirchio forte , ma finchè trova disponibilità perchè spendere oltre? L'amante nel caso di quest'uomo a me pare sia l'ultimo gradino della sua scala. Se sta bene a te, te l'ho già detto, essere a disposizione il giovedì e non essere altro per lui che il consumo di 500/600 kcal di una sera a settimana al pari di una partita a calcetto, va bene a tutti. Il punto è che te la racconti forte, che dici che vorresti che ti desse quello che in realtà non ti starebbe mai bene.


Ecco io non avrei mai accettato regali per esempio. Se non cazzate


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> D'accordo con te sull'ultima riga, parlagliene chiaramente, mettendo in conto eventuali conseguenze, ma non perderesti poi molto se sparisse solo per un tuo bisogno di sincerita'!
> 
> P.s. la storia della maglietta da bagnare gia' la prima sera mi convince poco poco. Difficilmente uno 'vergine' ha simili pensieri.



Si si...ma già fatto, gli ho esposto tutto. Del resto io sono questa...se vuole un qualunque rapporto con me che mi prenda così...altrimenti il mondo è pieno di donzelle...

La maglietta non l'ha bagnata dalla prima sera...credo abbia cominciato alla terza o quarta volta non ricordo...


----------



## flower7700 (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ma quando vi scrivete in settimana (o vi telefonate) di cosa parlate? Ti racconta la sua vita o il suo  lavoro ? Ti sembra che avete un rapporto amichevole oltre che di amanti ?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ti quoto moderatamente lo dici a uno che regala scarpe e borse di Zalando... chi è tirchio di soldi è tirchio anche in sentimenti. Il fatto che il tizio non faccia regali è un classicone di questi meravigliosi stitici Emotivi...
> Poi scusami, se non ti sputtani due soldi a buffo con qualcuno che ti fa girare la testa, per quale accidenti di motivo dovresti sputtanarti i soldi?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Sono più serena, oggi non quoterei nessun tuo intervento 
Questo soprattutto


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Lampone ma quando vi scrivete in settimana (o vi telefonate) di cosa parlate? Ti racconta la sua vita o il suo  lavoro ? Ti sembra che avete un rapporto amichevole oltre che di amanti ?



Non abbiamo grandi scambi di messaggi o telefonate come dicevo...ma quando ci sentiamo parliamo di noi...di quello che facciamo...dei nostri figli...
Qualche battuta...qualche messaggio hot...abbiamo in comune la passione per la Juve quindi parliamo anche di calcio...
A me sembra un rapporto amichevole...


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono più serena, oggi non quoterei nessun tuo intervento
> Questo soprattutto


Ricominciamo con le tifoserie contrapposte?

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Brunella la mia è una insicurezza di fondo che nasce dalle mie esperienze precedenti, ex marito compreso.
> Io ho diverse giornate libere e se in tutte non potessi lui non potrebbe accusarmi di bugie perchè io in qualche modo credo di avergli fatto capire che alla relazione con lui ci tengo.
> Sono presente...gli scrivo, gli rispondo...gli chiedo come sta...lo stimolo anche sessualmente via sms...
> sono tutti segnali che lo rassicurano, quindi probabilmente se dovessi improvvisamente disdire, non si chiederebbe se si tratta di una scusa...ci crederebbe a prescindere.
> ...


Tutto giusto ma senza dimenticare che anche alla moglie non ha detto sinceramente che forse si è stufato di lei.Inventa scuse....del calcetto.Queste sono le poche situazioni dove si ha la fortuna di vedere "prima" e chiaramente il brutto di una persona .Traditore ,bugiardo  doppiogiochista e perché no,opportunista.Al momento lui è questo,se in seguito diverrà il principe azzurrro si vedrà.
Non voglio far polemica,capisco il tuo stato d'animo ed è evidente che viste le tue insicurezze,questo tipo di relazioni che almeno per i primi tempi nascono usa e getta,ovviamente senza un eventuale progetto futuro ,non fanno probabilmente  al caso tuo.Non sono funzionali al tuo benessere.Per il tuo vissuto e magari  per il tuo carattere insicuro.Non sei abbastanza cinica per dividere la tua vita in compartimenti stagni,Diciamo che per fare esercizio di sicurezza dopo il tuo matrimonio,hai scelto la situazione peggiore.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Tutto giusto ma senza dimenticare che anche alla moglie non ha detto sinceramente che forse si è stufato di lei.Inventa scuse....del calcetto.Queste sono le poche situazioni dove si ha la fortuna di vedere "prima" e chiaramente il brutto di una persona .Traditore ,bugiardo  doppiogiochista e perché no,opportunista.Al momento lui è questo,se in seguito diverrà il principe azzurrro si vedrà.
> Non voglio far polemica,capisco il tuo stato d'animo ed è evidente che viste le tue insicurezze,questo tipo di relazioni che almeno per i primi tempi nascono usa e getta,ovviamente senza un eventuale progetto futuro ,non fanno probabilmente  al caso tuo.Non sono funzionali al tuo benessere.Per il tuo vissuto e magari  per il tuo carattere insicuro.Non sei abbastanza cinica per dividere la tua vita in compartimenti stagni,Diciamo che per fare esercizio di sicurezza dopo il tuo matrimonio,hai scelto la situazione peggiore.


Quasi tutto. Tranne il fatto che molto spesso purtroppo nascono usa e getta da una parte sola...

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Carola (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Non abbiamo grandi scambi di messaggi o telefonate come dicevo...ma quando ci sentiamo parliamo di noi...di quello che facciamo...dei nostri figli...
> Qualche battuta...qualche messaggio hot...abbiamo in comune la passione per la Juve quindi parliamo anche di calcio...
> A me sembra un rapporto amichevole...


Juve ??? Ok amiche X la pelle


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Tutto giusto ma senza dimenticare che anche alla moglie non ha detto sinceramente che forse si è stufato di lei.Inventa scuse....del calcetto.Queste sono le poche situazioni dove si ha la fortuna di vedere "prima" e chiaramente il brutto di una persona .Traditore ,bugiardo  doppiogiochista e perché no,opportunista.Al momento lui è questo,se in seguito diverrà il principe azzurrro si vedrà.
> Non voglio far polemica,capisco il tuo stato d'animo ed è evidente che viste le tue insicurezze,questo tipo di relazioni che almeno per i primi tempi nascono usa e getta,ovviamente senza un eventuale progetto futuro ,non fanno probabilmente  al caso tuo.Non sono funzionali al tuo benessere.Per il tuo vissuto e magari  per il tuo carattere insicuro.Non sei abbastanza cinica per dividere la tua vita in compartimenti stagni,Diciamo che per fare esercizio di sicurezza dopo il tuo matrimonio,hai scelto la situazione peggiore.



No Mistral...io ci ho provato anche con uomini liberi...ma ti assicuro che non sono stati migliori di lui.
Se non altro lui ha la scusante (che poi ci marci su o meno non lo so...) di essere impegnato.
Gli altri, seppur liberi (o presunti tali) erano ben lontani dall'essere principi azzurri. "Traditori, bugiardi doppiogiochisti e perché no,opportunisti", tutti di questa razza.
Vogliamo chiamarla sfiga?
Vogliamo dire che attiro solo questo genere di uomo?
Non lo so...
So che continuerò di certo ad avere alti e bassi...ma quest'uomo quando c'è...fisicamente o anche solo con un messaggio, mi fa stare bene. E io per ora, con tutte le mie paranoie...che per fortuna sono sempre meno, me lo tengo! Finchè CI staremo bene a vicenda.


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Juve ??? Ok amiche X la pelle



E' il mio grande amore!


----------



## Divì (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> quindi sentiamo quale sarebbe la strategia corretta??


STRATEGIA???!@


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Lampone ha detto:


> Non abbiamo grandi scambi di messaggi o telefonate come dicevo...ma quando ci sentiamo parliamo di noi...di quello che facciamo...dei nostri figli...
> Qualche battuta...qualche messaggio hot...abbiamo in comune la passione per la Juve quindi parliamo anche di calcio...
> A me sembra un rapporto amichevole...


cioè.. tipo..  ti arriva un suo WhatsApp con scritto: 

"senti cara.. pensavo .. se era più azzardato vederci giovedì prossimo, oppure per Allegri mettere in campo Asamoah e Lemina in champions contro il Siviglia in quelle condizioni .. tu che ne pensi....?
E non dirmi che avresti piuttosto messo Dybala trequartista, con Mario e Gonzalo davanti, perché non ci credo"


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questa mi sa di rosicata.....senza offesa
> soprattutto perchè sei stata amante anche tu e ogni storia è a se


Vero.
Se c'è coinvolgimento sono messaggi più veri del vero.
Viceversa sono solo quattro chiacchiere in bella prosa, magari scopiazzate qua e là.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> (A te)
> M ' illumino d' immenso
> Facile, semplice, efficace..
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Madonna mia che banda di drastici. Se c'è una cosa bella del rapporto extra-coniugale è proprio il fatto che non ci sono schemi. Lui più di tanto non vuol dare? Va bene. Se ne prende atto. Lei vuole di più? Va bene, chiede e vediamo quale sarà la risposta. Secondo me è questa tendenza ad assolutizzare per forza quello che dovrebbe essere che rovina tutto. Se io voglio farmi una scopata con qualcuno a cui non ho promesso nulla, che male c'è? *Io continuo a dire che l'errore e dover dare per forza significati profondi e ulteriori a qualcosa che nasce come un passatempo. *Avete poco? Sicuramente. Vi state fottendo anche quel poco? Probabile. Lei vuole di più da lui? Ma dove cazzo sta scritto che lei si debba infognare su di lui se vuole di più? Non è la cura omeopatica del giovedì, solo due ore senza rotture di coglioni cercando di star bene insieme. Con la serena consapevolezza che, anche se ci si scambia fluidi, nessuno ha dato l'esclusiva a nessuno, e che se un domani passa qualcosa di meglio tanti saluti.
> Senza tutto sto melodramma. La solitudine fa schifo, ma starsene col cervello appresso a una telefonata che probabilmente non arriverà mai è molto peggio.
> (Scusate ma oggi sono acido)


La posso dire (sto acido anch'io) ?
Gli è che secondo me, in specie le donne, DEVONO - il più delle volte, mica sempre - vestire di significati profondi quella che, alla fine, è principalmente attrazione.
Perchè ?
Perchè per molte donne ammettere a sè stesse che lo si fa principalmente perchè uno ci attizza è da zoccole, e quindi via con supersignificati superprofondi...


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Lampone ha detto:


> Carola ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Quindi io che sono a sei volte sono stata promossa?
> ...


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La posso dire (sto acido anch'io) ?
> Gli è che secondo me, in specie le donne, DEVONO - il più delle volte, mica sempre - vestire di significati profondi quella che, alla fine, è principalmente attrazione.
> Perchè ?
> Perchè per molte donne ammettere a sè stesse che lo si fa principalmente perchè uno ci attizza è da zoccole, e quindi via con supersignificati superprofondi...


 Vero, ma ci puoi giocare alla grande: queste cose che spiegano come mai una donna invece di essere orgogliosa di sapere ciucciare bene un pisello, la fanno sentire in colpa, si chiamano "formanti culturali" sapere cosa sono è fondamentale per trombarsi le sociologhe, tipe dello IED e in generale tutte le laureate in scienze  delle merendine.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> No Mistral...io ci ho provato anche con uomini liberi...ma ti assicuro che non sono stati migliori di lui.


Sono i peggiori, soprattutto da una certa età in poi.
TUTTI i miei amici uomini 'single' che hanno superato la quarantina NON VOGLIONO, anche se difficilmente lo ammettono, storie 'impegnative'. Nessuno di loro. Saltano di palo in frasca e quando il cerchio si sta per chiudere scompaiono.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vero, ma ci puoi giocare alla grande: queste cose che spiegano come mai una donna invece di essere orgogliosa di sapere ciucciare bene un pisello, la fanno sentire in colpa, si chiamano "formanti culturali" sapere cosa sono è fondamentale per trombarsi le sociologhe, tipe dello IED e in generale tutte le laureate in scienze  delle merendine.


Arcistù, quella io la chiamo ipocrisia...


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Non voglio far polemica,capisco il tuo stato d'animo ed è evidente che viste le tue insicurezze,questo tipo di relazioni che almeno per i primi tempi nascono usa e getta,ovviamente senza un eventuale progetto futuro ,non fanno probabilmente  al caso tuo.Non sono funzionali al tuo benessere.Per il tuo vissuto e magari  per il tuo carattere insicuro.Non sei abbastanza cinica per dividere la tua vita in compartimenti stagni,Diciamo che per fare esercizio di sicurezza dopo il tuo matrimonio,hai scelto la situazione peggiore.


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## mistral (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> No Mistral...io ci ho provato anche con uomini liberi...ma ti assicuro che non sono stati migliori di lui.
> Se non altro lui ha la scusante (che poi ci marci su o meno non lo so...) di essere impegnato.
> Gli altri, seppur liberi (o presunti tali) erano ben lontani dall'essere principi azzurri. "Traditori, bugiardi doppiogiochisti e perché no,opportunisti", tutti di questa razza.
> Vogliamo chiamarla sfiga?
> ...


E non ti spaventa che a farti stare bene sia un uomo che probabilmente dovrai sempre dividere con un'altra donna con ben più tempo e diritti da spendere con lui?
Sarebbe perfetto se anche tu fossi sposata e non volendo lasciare tuo marito trovassi la tua oasi serena nelle due ore a settimana con lui .Ma è inevitabile che se continuerai a stare bene con lui,da donna libera ,giustamente vorrai qualcosa di più e lì,molto probabilmente lui inizierà la solfa delle tappe da raggiungere per poter essere libero....forse mai.
Sono due o tre anni che leggo questo forum ,quasi sempre uno dei due si fa tanto male e ne esce peggio di come è entrato.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vero, ma ci puoi giocare alla grande


Ci gioca alla grande l'uomo-jena che, capìto il soggetto, ED INDIVIDUATO IL PUNTO DEBOLE, batte proprio lì.
E' di OGGI (vi giuro, di oggi) una chat a tre su whatsapp con altri due amici ; il primo 'impegnato' (si fa per dire) con una donna che abita a 800 km che consiglia due giorni fa al secondo amico di chat di contattare su facebook un'amica della sua donna.
Questo, individuato rapidamente il punto debole della malcapitata, s'è dovuto sciroppare due ore di piagnisteo sull'ex della lei, reo di averla piantata poche settimane fa.
Ora, lui sa perfettamente che assecondando il malumore e le ubbìe della signorina ne diventerà, da perfetto sconosciuto qual'è (si sono conosciuti virtualmente due giorni fa e le uniche amicizie in comune sono appunto due), un gran confidente...e magari, approfittando dello stato di momentanea crisi, gli basterà prendere un Ryanair e passare un bel weekend...


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sono i peggiori, soprattutto da una certa età in poi.
> TUTTI i miei amici uomini 'single' che hanno superato la quarantina NON VOGLIONO, anche se difficilmente lo ammettono, storie 'impegnative'. Nessuno di loro. Saltano di palo in frasca e quando il cerchio si sta per chiudere scompaiono.


straquoto.
casi umani Vs. grandi egoisti

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> straquoto.
> casi umani Vs. grandi egoisti


A questi aggiungi quelli appena divorziati/separati o comunque freschi di una storia 'importante' e/o appena-scaricati-che-col-cazzo-che-si -ributtano-in-una-storia-'seria' e hai un buon 20 % della popolazione maschile...


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Arcistù, quella io la chiamo ipocrisia...


Quale ipocrisia? L'ipocrisia è quando pensi una cosa e ne dici un'altra. Ti posso assicurare di donne sole come un cane, con tutta una serie di ottimi motivi per cui è giusto che siano sole come cani, che ancora credono che la felicità vada delegata all'Uomo Giusto, senza riuscire ad avere una visione obiettiva della realtà, ce ne sono a pacchi


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quale ipocrisia? L'ipocrisia è quando pensi una cosa e ne dici un'altra. Ti posso assicurare di donne sole come un cane, con tutta una serie di ottimi motivi per cui è giusto che siano sole come cani, che ancora credono che la felicità vada delegata all'Uomo Giusto, senza riuscire ad avere una visione obiettiva della realtà, ce ne sono a pacchi


Intendevo esattamente questo : "In psicologia, il comportamento  ipocrita è strettamente associato all'errore fondamentale di  attribuzione, in cui l'individuo è portato a spiegare e giustificare il  proprio comportamento come dovuto in gran parte a cause ambientali ed  estranee, mentre attribuisce le azioni degli altri a caratteristiche  innate".


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Intendevo esattamente questo : "In psicologia, il comportamento  ipocrita è strettamente associato all'errore fondamentale di  attribuzione, in cui l'individuo è portato a spiegare e giustificare il  proprio comportamento come dovuto in gran parte a cause ambientali ed  estranee, mentre attribuisce le azioni degli altri a caratteristiche  innate".


una cosa così?
http://www.quitthedoner.com/la-zoofilia-del-venerdi-sera/#

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> una cosa così?
> http://www.quitthedoner.com/la-zoofilia-del-venerdi-sera/#
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Beh, no.
Mi riferivo a quelle che invece tutto sembrano fuorchè...e che mica sono capaci di dirselo (figurati dirlo)...
P.S. : l'hai scritto tu ?
P.S. 2 : scusa, non avevo letto tutto.
Intendo ESATTAMENTE questo :
*"E per quanto credano di essere emancipate e super moderne perché  leggono le blogger femen del Fatto Quotidiano, il 90% di loro è  ossessionato dall’idea di apparire “una poco di buono”.*


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Beh, no.
> Mi riferivo a quelle che invece tutto sembrano fuorchè...e che mica sono capaci di dirselo (figurati dirlo)...
> P.S. : l'hai scritto tu ?
> P.S. 2 : scusa, non avevo letto tutto.
> ...


No, purtroppo (Quit è uno serio) Ma la storia è assolutamente verosimile


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> STRATEGIA???!@


era una provocazione


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> cioè.. tipo..  ti arriva un suo WhatsApp con scritto:
> 
> "senti cara.. pensavo .. se era più azzardato vederci giovedì prossimo, oppure per Allegri mettere in campo Asamoah e Lemina in champions contro il Siviglia in quelle condizioni .. tu che ne pensi....?
> E non dirmi che avresti piuttosto messo Dybala trequartista, con Mario e Gonzalo davanti, perché non ci credo"


Ahahahah ma che stupido!!!!


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma la storia è assolutamente verosimile


Assolutamente si.


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lampone ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma non ti erano rimasti 3 preservativi??
> ...


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sono i peggiori, soprattutto da una certa età in poi.
> TUTTI i miei amici uomini 'single' che hanno superato la quarantina NON VOGLIONO, anche se difficilmente lo ammettono, storie 'impegnative'. Nessuno di loro. Saltano di palo in frasca e quando il cerchio si sta per chiudere scompaiono.


Straquotone!!!!!


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> E non ti spaventa che a farti stare bene sia un uomo che probabilmente dovrai sempre dividere con un'altra donna con ben più tempo e diritti da spendere con lui?
> Sarebbe perfetto se anche tu fossi sposata e non volendo lasciare tuo marito trovassi la tua oasi serena nelle due ore a settimana con lui .Ma è inevitabile che se continuerai a stare bene con lui,da donna libera ,giustamente vorrai qualcosa di più e lì,molto probabilmente lui inizierà la solfa delle tappe da raggiungere per poter essere libero....forse mai.
> Sono due o tre anni che leggo questo forum ,quasi sempre uno dei due si fa tanto male e ne esce peggio di come è entrato.


La verità è che non ci voglio pensare... la vivo come una cosa con la data di scadenza... e se poi mi faccio male... mistral... amen! Ci si fa molto male anche con quelli liberi.


----------



## Lampone (7 Ottobre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ci gioca alla grande l'uomo-jena che, capìto il soggetto, ED INDIVIDUATO IL PUNTO DEBOLE, batte proprio lì.
> E' di OGGI (vi giuro, di oggi) una chat a tre su whatsapp con altri due amici ; il primo 'impegnato' (si fa per dire) con una donna che abita a 800 km che consiglia due giorni fa al secondo amico di chat di contattare su facebook un'amica della sua donna.
> Questo, individuato rapidamente il punto debole della malcapitata, s'è dovuto sciroppare due ore di piagnisteo sull'ex della lei, reo di averla piantata poche settimane fa.
> Ora, lui sa perfettamente che assecondando il malumore e le ubbìe della signorina ne diventerà, da perfetto sconosciuto qual'è (si sono conosciuti virtualmente due giorni fa e le uniche amicizie in comune sono appunto due), un gran confidente...e magari, approfittando dello stato di momentanea crisi, gli basterà prendere un Ryanair e passare un bel weekend...


Magari non si piacciono fisicamente e ciao ciao bel week end!


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Magari non si piacciono fisicamente e ciao ciao bel week end!


Magari Lamponcina cara.
Ma magari, se riesci a guardare la luna e non il dito, capisci che c'è un 'metodo' in tutto questo.
E che spesso è vincente. Non sempre ma spesso. 
Che ne sai, potrebbe essere lo stesso metodo che ti vede coinvolta...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La posso dire (sto acido anch'io) ?
> Gli è che secondo me, in specie le donne, DEVONO - il più delle volte, mica sempre - vestire di significati profondi quella che, alla fine, è principalmente attrazione.
> Perchè ?
> Perchè per molte donne ammettere a sè stesse che lo si fa principalmente perchè uno ci attizza è da zoccole, e quindi via con supersignificati superprofondi...


Secondo me è un'altra cosa.
I pregiudizi sugli uomini li descrivono come esseri dipendenti dal desiderio sessuale privi di bisogni affettivi ed emotivi e intenzionati ad usare le donne come semplici trastulli sessuali. Di conseguenza le donne dovrebbero cercare prove di non essere l'equivalente di un rapporto mercenario. 
Allora si ricercano parole, doni (però di modico valore perché non sia un acquisto, però non troppo modico per non costare troppo poco) oppure assolutamente nessun dono, neppure una cena o il costo dell'albergo, si necessita di telefonate, non bastano messaggi, comunque i messaggi devono essere con una sufficiente frequenza e di un giusto equilibrio tra il seducente e l'amichevole.
Ma la donna si sentirà  sempre sul filo del rasoio finché non ci sarà qualcosa che la rassicurerà di non essere solo sesso e quindi considerata una puttana, ma una che conta, però puttana sì a letto lo può dire, ma dovrà dimostrare che è solo un gioco. E per gioco ci si può vestire e agire da puttana, purché ci siano le altre cose che rassicurano.
E quelle altre cose sono variabili da donna a donna.
Per me è tutto sbagliato perché è sbagliata la premessa. Se si sta con un uomo che deve dimostrare che non ti sta trattando da puttana sei tu donna che pensi che lui sia un tipo da puttane e allora sei tu che non lo rispetti.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è tutto sbagliato perché è sbagliata la premessa. Se si sta con un uomo che deve dimostrare che non ti sta trattando da puttana sei tu donna che pensi che lui sia un tipo da puttane e allora sei tu che non lo rispetti.


Non sono d'accordo.
Lo sono stato spessissimo con te ultimamente, e non era mai capitato.
Detto questo, credo che la questione sia più semplice :
se io (uomo) capisco che tu (donna), che pure mi piaci da matti, non sei certo la tipa che me la dà subito, devo necessariamente agire con molto tatto e devo avere molta pazienza.
Se poi a me (uomo) piace parecchio giocare al gatto col topo, e a te (donna) piace fare la ruota, io (uomo) so che è solo questione di tempo, ma prima o poi me la darai, soprattutto se sono dolcemente 'martellante', discretamente 'presente'.
In definitiva, se io (uomo) capisco che hai i tuoi tempi, e che ti piaccio pure parecchio, ma che tu (donna), impegnata e magari con figli, ci metti un pò prima di passare all'azione, non ho che da aspettare.
E intanto lavoro sulla testa, sulla presenza, sui Grandi Temi.
Ma io (uomo), che pur ti dico che mi piaci da matti e che sei bellissima, non sono mica qui solo per il tuo aspetto esteriore. Eh no, che non si dica che sono superficiale ! Che non si dica che tu (donna) sei superficiale !
Io sono il tuo confessore, il tuo punto di riferimento.
Poi, scoparti è un piacere, e per me (uomo) è il punto di arrivo inconfessato della nostra relazione.
Per te, donna ipocrita, un apparente dettaglio camuffato da un mare di parole.
In definitiva, c'è chi ha solo bisogno di un pò di training per non sentirsi puttana.
C'è chi non si riesce a dire che 'quello m'attizza' perchè dire tout court 'quello m'attizza' ti fa sentire zoccola.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> Lo sono stato spessissimo con te ultimamente, e non era mai capitato.
> Detto questo, credo che la questione sia più semplice :
> se io (uomo) capisco che tu (donna), che pure mi piaci da matti, non sei certo la tipa che me la dà subito, devo necessariamente agire con molto tatto e devo avere molta pazienza.
> ...


E in tutto questo percorso tu uomo vuoi essere considerato solo un vibratore o vuoi essere apprezzato per quello che sei o almeno per la tua capacità di lusingare cogliendo i punti sensibili?
Sei umano pure tu, anche se mi trovi figa. Come ho voglia di sesso anch'io, anche se voglio parlare e scherzare e dare e ricevere ascolto.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> Lo sono stato spessissimo con te ultimamente, e non era mai capitato.
> Detto questo, credo che la questione sia più semplice :
> se io (uomo) capisco che tu (donna), che pure mi piaci da matti, non sei certo la tipa che me la dà subito, devo necessariamente agire con molto tatto e devo avere molta pazienza.
> ...


E anche da dire che i tempi stanno cambiando. Questa cosa è molto generazionale 40-50 anni di oggi..
È infinitamente più facile, e lo dico da quarantenne, scopare il cervello a una di 27 anni, riempiendola di cazzate, piuttosto che smollare la corazza di una mia coetanea che con tutte le sue ore di volo, ha comunque il cervello ingessato un sacco di (quelle che in filosofia si chiamano fallacie) teoremi del cazzo

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E in tutto questo percorso tu uomo vuoi essere considerato solo un vibratore o vuoi essere apprezzato per quello che sei o almeno per la tua capacità di lusingare cogliendo i punti sensibili?
> Sei umano pure tu, anche se mi trovi figa. Come ho voglia di sesso anch'io, anche se voglio parlare e scherzare e dare e ricevere ascolto.


Quell'uomo vuole certamente essere apprezzato per quello che è e anche per quello che non è ma crede - e fa credere - di essere.
Un vibratore ?
Giammai.
Io ti amo amore mio, tu sei la luce dei miei occhi...


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E anche da dire che i tempi stanno cambiando. Questa cosa è molto generazionale 40-50 anni di oggi..
> È infinitamente più facile, e lo dico da quarantenne, scopare il cervello a una di 27 anni, riempiendola di cazzate, piuttosto che smollare la corazza di una mia coetanea che con tutte le sue ore di volo, ha comunque il cervello ingessato un sacco di (quelle che in filosofia si chiamano fallacie) teoremi del cazzo


Ci vuole solo più tempo e più abilità. IMO.


----------



## mistral (7 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Ma chi te l'ha detto che si tratta solo di quelle calorie bruciate al giovedì?
> Era il mio dubbio...per fortuna fugato...
> era quello che mi ha fatto rompere le scatole e che è sfociato nello sbotto di ieri.
> 
> ...


Ehhh Lampone,hai proprio ragione ,come fai sbagli.
Ti sei messa la tutina da ginnastica ,le scarpe da running e ti sei messa in testa di correre i 200 metri .
Il fatto è che anziché andare sulla pagina del Cio a chiedere consigli,sei finita sul sito delle Paraolimpiadi.
Qui in mezzo ai diversamente abili la vedo dura trovare un coach che ti riesca ad allenare per vincere le olimpiadi.
Qui non ce n'è uno che abbia capito una beata mazza della propria vita ,figurati della tua.La metà manco ci sono arrivati al traguardo ,chi ci è arrivato,alla meglio è in sedia a rotelle o ha la gamba di legno.
Quando ti affacci qui diventi un esperimento sociale e tutti ,in base al loro vissuto dicono la loro.
Ci sono i cornuti (scegli un Nick a caso ) che per prima cosa pensano "anvedi sta Zoccola !" (così,senza rancore,tipo un mantra) che pensano ",ma vedi questa ,vuole che la figlia di lui prenda un altro 5!"
I traditori che pensano"ma che cacchio pretende sto giocattolo?"
Le amanti che ne fanno una questione di rispetto,farti trombare si ma almeno che sprechi qualche faccina anche nel week end.
Poi ci sono quelli che hanno indossato entrambe le vesti che in base a come gli è andata meglio o peggio nelle due situazioni,decidono al momento se vestire i panni dei traditori o dei cornuti.
Insomma,prendi con i guanti tutti sti consigli da esperti ma tieni conto che abbiamo fatto dei gran casini.:rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ehhh Lampone,hai proprio ragione ,come fai sbagli.
> Ti sei messa la tutina da ginnastica ,le scarpe da running e ti sei messa in testa di correre i 200 metri .
> Il fatto è che anziché andare sulla pagina del Cio a chiedere consigli,sei finita sul sito delle Paraolimpiadi.
> Qui in mezzo ai diversamente abili la vedo dura trovare un coach che ti riesca ad allenare per vincere le olimpiadi.
> ...


Non fa una piega. Però continuo a dire che siamo in un forum, non dallo psichiatra. Non penso che [MENTION=6883]Lampone[/MENTION] dica tutto, e anche al netto delle tifoserie contrapposte, sempre inevitabili, continuo a dire che questo posto è inestimabile proprio per il fatto che ognuno dice la sua dall'alto, dal basso se preferisci, dei propri lividi.
Io ci metterei pure che tutte queste persone interessanti che non hanno mai avuto turbamenti vita loro non è che le conosca...

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ehhh Lampone,hai proprio ragione ,come fai sbagli.
> Ti sei messa la tutina da ginnastica ,le scarpe da running e ti sei messa in testa di correre i 200 metri .
> Il fatto è che anziché andare sulla pagina del Cio a chiedere consigli,sei finita sul sito delle Paraolimpiadi.
> Qui in mezzo ai diversamente abili la vedo dura trovare un coach che ti riesca ad allenare per vincere le olimpiadi.
> ...


C'è anche chi ragiona e ha sempre ragione


----------



## mistral (7 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non fa una piega. Però continuo a dire che siamo in un forum, non dallo psichiatra. Non penso che @_Lampone_ dica tutto, e anche al netto delle tifoserie contrapposte, sempre inevitabili, continuo a dire che questo posto è inestimabile proprio per il fatto che ognuno dice la sua dall'alto, dal basso se preferisci, dei propri lividi.
> Io ci metterei pure che tutte queste persone interessanti che non hanno mai avuto turbamenti vita loro non è che le conosca...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Per fortuna esistono anche molte coppie che il tradimento non lo hanno mai considerato una cura possibile ai turbamenti.
Sul fatto che tutti noi abbiamo avuto,abbiamo o avremo dei turbamenti non ho dubbi.
Il mondo ha miliardi di persone ed è illusorio pensare che abbiamo avuto la fortuna di incontrare propio il meglio per  noi proprio al bar sotto casa.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Per fortuna esistono anche molte coppie che il tradimento non lo hanno mai considerato una cura possibile ai turbamenti.


Sì vabbè, e qua che ci vengono a fare? A rimorchiare? Turismo? C'è li manda Piero Angela? Io se voglio un tuo parere teorico mio futuro un libro, qui ci vengo per recuperare il punto di vista di chi ha le mani sporche


----------



## mistral (7 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì vabbè, e qua che ci vengono a fare? A rimorchiare? Turismo? C'è li manda Piero Angela? Io se voglio un tuo parere teorico mio futuro un libro, qui ci vengo per recuperare il punto di vista di chi ha le mani sporche


Pensavo intendessi che tutto il cosmo scaccia i turbamenti a suon di corna.Non avevo capito ti riferissi a questo micro cosmo forumistico.


----------



## mistral (7 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è anche chi ragiona e ha sempre ragione


Fai un nome a caso....


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Fai un nome a caso....


Brunetta ha sempre ragione :carneval:


----------



## mistral (7 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Brunetta ha sempre ragione :carneval:



E c'ha pure le corna!:mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> E c'ha pure le corna!:mexican:


Ormai sono consumate e ho altri ruoli da interpretare.


----------



## Leda (7 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ormai sono consumate e ho altri ruoli da interpretare.


Digievoluzione riuscita


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Digievoluzione riuscita


Mi sono documentata su questa forma di cambiamento :carneval:. L'importante è diventare più forte :up:


----------



## Leda (7 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sono documentata su questa forma di cambiamento :carneval:. L'importante è diventare più forte :up:


Giusto, tanto bella lo sei già


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Giusto, tanto bella lo sei già


Sei bugiarda ma tanto cara

:amici:


----------



## Leda (7 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei bugiarda ma tanto cara
> 
> :bacissimi:



Pfui, non spreco frottole per questo genere di cose... La sincerità è molto più economica


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Pensavo intendessi che tutto il cosmo scaccia i turbamenti a suon di corna.Non avevo capito ti riferissi a questo micro cosmo forumistico.


l'istinto a spargere succhi in giro penso sia più universale dell'idea di vita dopo la morte. Poi, se a qualcuno piacesse fare questo tipo di indagine, te la butto là: proviamo a partire dal presupposto che la monogamia sia qualcosa di assolutamente artificiale, artificioso e funzionale alle logiche, ad esempio, di trasmissione della ricchezza all'interno dei nuclei familiari. La civiltà umana ha sviluppato una serie di sistemi di controllo sociale che fanno leva sulla repressione della promiscuità sessuale allo scopo di mantenere costanti nel tempo le concentrazioni patrimoniali. (Premesso che sta roba non la dico io, ma sono le basi del primo esame di antropologia culturale) quando 20000 anni fa l'uomo da cacciatore diventa agricoltore, e si pone il problema di passare la terra da padre in figlio, nasce la monogamia. Dopo 20000 anni di cultura, religione, e tradizioni passate di padre in figlio, nessuno è più in grado di dire dove finisce la cultura e comincia la natura. Per cui ci sono tutta una serie di regole che ci vengono inculcate fin da piccoli con le favole sull'amore eterno.
Finora possiamo parlare di livello generale, quasi universale: la biologia umana lotta per riprodursi a casaccio con gente in giro, i sistemi sociali organizzati avversano questa pratica, ci costruiamo sopra sistemi coerenti di morale, etica, filosofia, e perché no anche politica. Fino ad arrivare agli estremi dell'Islam dov'è il matrimonio è un contratto, moglie e figli vengono comprati e sono di proprietà del marito, rappresentando compiutamente quella grande materializzazione dell'insicurezza maschile che é l'obbligo di fedeltà.
Poi scendiamo nel particolare. Potrei dirti che il tradimento e cosa completamente diversa tra l'Italia e il Giappone, o tra l'Italia e la Russia, tra i paesi mediterranei di tradizione cattolica dove si preferisce l'ipocrisia dello sposarsi in chiesa e poi farsi gli affari propri mezz'ora dopo, rispetto ad esempio a un Est Europa, e non parlo soltanto di moldave a tassametro, ma parlo anche di gente con 9 lauree del centro di Mosca, che se le signore dopo 10 anni di matrimonio vogliono farsi una scopata fuori,tutto sommato ci sta ed è anche socialmente accettato in maniera tranquillissima.
Tutto sto pistolotto, non solo perché a 40 anni uscire la sera a mezzanotte è dura e sto cercando di far passare il tempo, ma anche per cercare di portare un concetto: il tradimento, non è solo il tradimento di una persona, di una promessa, di un set di sentimenti. Il tradimento è anche lasciarsi andare a ciò che ti va di fare in barba ad un sistema di regole implicito in cui "tu sai quel che è giusto, quel che si dovrebbe fare e non lo hai fatto". Da questo punto di vista il microcosmo del forum è sicuramente composto da illuminati, e soprattutto il privilegio dell'anonimato ti concede un punto di vista sicuramente più genuino (anche se ci sono ovviamente utenti su questo forum talmente innamorati del proprio personaggio, da non essere più affidabili), sul fatto che siamo tutti quanti vittime di una realtà che ci neghiamo, cioè che la vita si vive per buona parte a casaccio, vitto alloggio e scopate incluse


----------



## mistral (7 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> l'istinto a spargere succhi in giro penso sia più universale dell'idea di vita dopo la morte. Poi, se a qualcuno piacesse fare questo tipo di indagine, te la butto là: proviamo a partire dal presupposto che la monogamia sia qualcosa di assolutamente artificiale, artificioso e funzionale alle logiche, ad esempio, di trasmissione della ricchezza all'interno dei nuclei familiari. La civiltà umana ha sviluppato una serie di sistemi di controllo sociale che fanno leva sulla repressione della promiscuità sessuale allo scopo di mantenere costanti nel tempo le concentrazioni patrimoniali. (Premesso che sta roba non la dico io, ma sono le basi del primo esame di antropologia culturale) quando 20000 anni fa l'uomo da cacciatore diventa agricoltore, e si pone il problema di passare la terra da padre in figlio, nasce la monogamia. Dopo 20000 anni di cultura, religione, e tradizioni passate di padre in figlio, nessuno è più in grado di dire dove finisce la cultura e comincia la natura. Per cui ci sono tutta una serie di regole che ci vengono inculcate fin da piccoli con le favole sull'amore eterno.
> Finora possiamo parlare di livello generale, quasi universale: la biologia umana lotta per riprodursi a casaccio con gente in giro, i sistemi sociali organizzati avversano questa pratica, ci costruiamo sopra sistemi coerenti di morale, etica, filosofia, e perché no anche politica. Fino ad arrivare agli estremi dell'Islam dov'è il matrimonio è un contratto, moglie e figli vengono comprati e sono di proprietà del marito, rappresentando compiutamente quella grande materializzazione dell'insicurezza maschile che é l'obbligo di fedeltà.
> Poi scendiamo nel particolare. Potrei dirti che il tradimento e cosa completamente diversa tra l'Italia e il Giappone, o tra l'Italia e la Russia, tra i paesi mediterranei di tradizione cattolica dove si preferisce l'ipocrisia dello sposarsi in chiesa e poi farsi gli affari propri mezz'ora dopo, rispetto ad esempio a un Est Europa, e non parlo soltanto di moldave a tassametro, ma parlo anche di gente con 9 lauree del centro di Mosca, che se le signore dopo 10 anni di matrimonio vogliono farsi una scopata fuori,tutto sommato ci sta ed è anche socialmente accettato in maniera tranquillissima.
> Tutto sto pistolotto, non solo perché a 40 anni uscire la sera a mezzanotte è dura e sto cercando di far passare il tempo, ma anche per cercare di portare un concetto: il tradimento, non è solo il tradimento di una persona, di una promessa, di un set di sentimenti. Il tradimento è anche lasciarsi andare a ciò che ti va di fare in barba ad un sistema di regole implicito in cui "tu sai quel che è giusto, quel che si dovrebbe fare e non lo hai fatto". Da questo punto di vista il microcosmo del forum è sicuramente composto da illuminati, e soprattutto il privilegio dell'anonimato ti concede un punto di vista sicuramente più genuino (anche se ci sono ovviamente utenti su questo forum talmente innamorati del proprio personaggio, da non essere più affidabili), sul fatto che siamo tutti quanti vittime di una realtà che ci neghiamo, cioè che la vita si vive per buona parte a casaccio, vitto alloggio e scopate incluse


Aspetta.
Vado a dire a mio marito che voglio adottare la filosofia delle donne moldave.
Sono di Torino,su La Stampa la cronaca nera è nelle ultime pagine:rotfl:
Sara perché  il mio zoccolatore non ha 9 lauree?


----------



## mistral (7 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sono documentata su questa forma di cambiamento :carneval:. L'importante è diventare più forte :up:


Io da che so di avere le corna mi sento più forte,sono un'arma micidiale sti così sulla Testa!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Io da che so di avere le corna mi sento più forte,sono un'arma micidiale sti così sulla Testa!


Superare un tradimento non è un pranzo di gala.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Aspetta.
> Vado a dire a mio marito che voglio adottare la filosofia delle donne moldave.
> Sono di Torino,su La Stampa la cronaca nera è nelle ultime pagine:rotfl:
> Sara perché  il mio zoccolatore non ha 9 lauree?


Adesso ho capito la ragione massima delle nostre incomprensioni. Io e il sense of humor sabaudo facciamo a cazzotti da sempre. Guarda che prenderti II III IV laurea eccetera è una figata. E non solo per gli incontri che puoi fare all'università quando ti scambiano per assistente, ma anche perché quando prendi un bel 30 e lode (che con le lauree nuove è come bere un bicchier d'acqua) torni a casa e rimedi anche il premio per l'esame andato bene...
Fallo di mettere a studiare il maritozzo.
Ciao Siddhartha, io esco con una commessa lesbo confusa & un'architettona lesbo purtroppo non confusa, vado a vedere se riesco a chiarire la mia confusione.
Baci e abbracci alle Prealpi

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (7 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Adesso ho capito la ragione massima delle nostre incomprensioni. Io e il sense of humor sabaudo facciamo a cazzotti da sempre. Guarda che prenderti II III IV laurea eccetera è una figata. E non solo per gli incontri che puoi fare all'università quando ti scambiano per assistente, ma anche perché quando prendi un bel 30 e lode (che con le lauree nuove è come bere un bicchier d'acqua) torni a casa e rimedi anche il premio per l'esame andato bene...
> Fallo di mettere a studiare il maritozzo.
> Ciao Siddhartha, io esco con una commessa lesbo confusa & un'architettona lesbo purtroppo non confusa, vado a vedere se riesco a chiarire la mia confusione.
> Baci e abbracci alle Prealpi
> ...


Questa escalation da membro della gang dei cornuti a Siddharta me la devi spiegare che io non ho tutte le tue lauree...


----------



## mistral (7 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Adesso ho capito la ragione massima delle nostre incomprensioni. Io e il sense of humor sabaudo facciamo a cazzotti da sempre. Guarda che prenderti II III IV laurea eccetera è una figata. E non solo per gli incontri che puoi fare all'università quando ti scambiano per assistente, ma anche perché quando prendi un bel 30 e lode (che con le lauree nuove è come bere un bicchier d'acqua) torni a casa e rimedi anche il premio per l'esame andato bene...
> Fallo di mettere a studiare il maritozzo.
> Ciao Siddhartha, io esco con una commessa lesbo confusa & un'architettona lesbo purtroppo non confusa, vado a vedere se riesco a chiarire la mia confusione.
> Baci e abbracci alle Prealpi
> ...


Stai tentando di convertire coltivatrici di patate a sbucciare baccelli di pisello?


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Stai tentando di convertire coltivatrici di patate a sbucciare baccelli di pisello?


Molto più complessa di così. Un giorno ti racconterò di che succede a Lellolandia...
Mai cercare di convertire una lesbica. Oltre ad essere un'idea offensiva, è anche piuttosto inutile.
Mai entrare in competizione con una lesbica. Un maschio ha perso a tavolino.
Rompere le palle alla commessa lesbo confusa davanti alla lesbica, però, può portare a quadretti divertentissimi...
Certo, non sarà il mondo trasgressivo di Paolo, ma la mia amica architettona mi vuole tanto bene e ci facciamo sponda da vent'anni...
A proposito, Paolo è scomparso?


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Questa escalation da membro della gang dei cornuti a Siddharta me la devi spiegare che io non ho tutte le tue lauree...


Perché, una cosa esclude l'altra?

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (8 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Molto più complessa di così. Un giorno ti racconterò di che succede a Lellolandia...
> Mai cercare di convertire una lesbica. Oltre ad essere un'idea offensiva, è anche piuttosto inutile.
> Mai entrare in competizione con una lesbica. Un maschio ha perso a tavolino.
> Rompere le palle alla commessa lesbo confusa davanti alla lesbica, però, può portare a quadretti divertentissimi...
> ...


Ne starà cercando una che cominci con Y.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ne starà cercando una che cominci con Y.


Yammollala? Notte

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (8 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Yammollala? Notte
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Yadò.


----------



## Lampone (8 Ottobre 2016)

*Vi do un altro spunto per massacrarmi*

Perché tanto so che dopo la mia domanda tutti diranno "vedi, vuoi sapere se è geloso perché sei coinvolta". 
È invece stavolta è un gioco per capire ognuno di voi come interpreta questo brevissimo siparietto.
Ieri gli ho detto che domenica mattina accompagno un mio amico in centro perché corre la djten la corsa organizzata da radio deejay... lui mi dice: ma tu non sei iscritta non puoi correre è pericoloso ti multano... io gli ho detto che non intendevo correre ma andavo a supportare psicologicamente questo mio amico e a tenergli la sacca del cambio per quando arriva al traguardo. Lui, il traditore, correrà anche Lui questa gara. Quindi ci sarà. Impossibile vedersi perché ci saranno 13000 persone... in ogni caso gli ho detto: se dovessi vedermi, fai pure finta che non ci conosciamo tranquillo. Dando per scontato che lo accompagnassero moglie e figli. Mi chiede, perché devo far finta di non conoscerti? 
Credo che abbia pensato che lo dicessi per me... perché non volevo che il tizio che è con me vedesse che ci salutavamo. Allora gli ho detto: lo faccio per te... non andrai mica solo... e lui: con amici. Maschi. Gli ho chiesto facendo una battuta, perché sottolinei che sono maschi? Mi vuoi presentare qualcuno?  lui ha cambiato argomento. 
Siamo arrivati al punto... secondo voi è gelosia? Sempre ovviamente presa con la dovuta cautela... È per quello che ha sottolineato che era in compagnia di uomini? Vii premetto che io non ho mai lasciato pensare di essere gelosa... quindi non credo che lo abbia fatto per rassicurare me....
A voi la parola! Poi vi darò la mia interpretazione


----------



## Skorpio (8 Ottobre 2016)

*...*

... Ma vi siete sentiti anche ieri???
Questa cosa è buffa, certo...
Prima non si faceva vivo mai.. Ora giovedì chiarimento, ieri vi siete risentiti... 

Ma tu come la vedi sta cosa, non ti è sfuggita vero, questa metamorfosi...??


----------



## Lampone (8 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... Ma vi siete sentiti anche ieri???
> Questa cosa è buffa, certo...
> Prima non si faceva vivo mai.. Ora giovedì chiarimento, ieri vi siete risentiti...
> 
> Ma tu come la vedi sta cosa, non ti è sfuggita vero, questa metamorfosi...??


Mmhhh... in realtà a parte i week end ci sentiamo tutti i giorni, fosse anche solo un messaggio... quindi credo nessuna metamorfosi 
È la conversazione che ho postato è avvenuta via sms...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Perché tanto so che dopo la mia domanda tutti diranno "vedi, vuoi sapere se è geloso perché sei coinvolta".
> È invece stavolta è un gioco per capire ognuno di voi come interpreta questo brevissimo siparietto.
> Ieri gli ho detto che domenica mattina accompagno un mio amico in centro perché corre la djten la corsa organizzata da radio deejay... lui mi dice: ma tu non sei iscritta non puoi correre è pericoloso ti multano... io gli ho detto che non intendevo correre ma andavo a supportare psicologicamente questo mio amico e a tenergli la sacca del cambio per quando arriva al traguardo. Lui, il traditore, correrà anche Lui questa gara. Quindi ci sarà. Impossibile vedersi perché ci saranno 13000 persone... in ogni caso gli ho detto: se dovessi vedermi, fai pure finta che non ci conosciamo tranquillo. Dando per scontato che lo accompagnassero moglie e figli. Mi chiede, perché devo far finta di non conoscerti?
> Credo che abbia pensato che lo dicessi per me... perché non volevo che il tizio che è con me vedesse che ci salutavamo. Allora gli ho detto: lo faccio per te... non andrai mica solo... e lui: con amici. Maschi. Gli ho chiesto facendo una battuta, perché sottolinei che sono maschi? Mi vuoi presentare qualcuno?  lui ha cambiato argomento.
> ...


Maronnaducarmine! Siete un uomo e una donna. Si scherza pure tra amici.
In realtà sei tu che hai fatto tutto. Hai detto che sarai alla corsa che fa lui. Hai detto che vai con uno. Hai detto che starai al tuo posto di amante. Lui ha risposto.
Quando sarai alla corsa digli dove ti può trovare per un tè caldo dopo corsa così. 
"Dopo la corsa io vado al bar di corso Garibaldi angolo Moscova. Se vuoi caffè, tè o me "


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2016)

Ricorda che ho sempre ragione.:up::mexican:


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ricorda che ho sempre ragione.:up::mexican:


e chi se lo scorda più


----------



## Lampone (8 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ricorda che ho sempre ragione.:up::mexican:


Brunè però... è sabato mattina... io sono sveglia dall'alba e sono andata a correre... sono ancora lontana dal mio miraggio al caffè... e non ho capito...
Su cosa hai ragione?


----------



## danny (8 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo me è un'altra cosa.
> I pregiudizi sugli uomini li descrivono come esseri dipendenti dal desiderio sessuale privi di bisogni affettivi ed emotivi e intenzionati ad usare le donne come semplici trastulli sessuali. Di conseguenza le donne dovrebbero cercare prove di non essere l'equivalente di un rapporto mercenario.
> Allora si ricercano parole, doni (però di modico valore perché non sia un acquisto, però non troppo modico per non costare troppo poco) oppure assolutamente nessun dono, neppure una cena o il costo dell'albergo, si necessita di telefonate, non bastano messaggi, comunque i messaggi devono essere con una sufficiente frequenza e di un giusto equilibrio tra il seducente e l'amichevole.
> Ma la donna si sentirà  sempre sul filo del rasoio finché non ci sarà qualcosa che la rassicurerà di non essere solo sesso e quindi considerata una puttana, ma una che conta, però puttana sì a letto lo può dire, ma dovrà dimostrare che è solo un gioco. E per gioco ci si può vestire e agire da puttana, purché ci siano le altre cose che rassicurano.
> ...


Sì.
Siamo tutti vittime di pregiudizi, in qualche modo.


----------



## danny (8 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E anche da dire che i tempi stanno cambiando. Questa cosa è molto generazionale 40-50 anni di oggi..
> È infinitamente più facile, e lo dico da quarantenne, scopare il cervello a una di 27 anni, riempiendola di cazzate, piuttosto che smollare la corazza di una mia coetanea che con tutte le sue ore di volo, ha comunque il cervello ingessato un sacco di (quelle che in filosofia si chiamano fallacie) teoremi del cazzo
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Dipende. La questione età c'entra relativamente. Una trentenne può essere ancora nella fase di ricerca dell'uomo della vita, e può fregargli niente di te che sei sposato e con prole perché non sei in potenza quello che lei va cercando. La quarantenne può aver già superato quella fase e cercare semplicemente una storia "leggera" per varie ragioni. Ovviamente con la trentenne si possono più facilmente raccontare tutte le cazzate che si vogliono facendole credere di essere altro, con la quarantenne è sicuramente più difficile.


----------



## mistral (8 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Perché tanto so che dopo la mia domanda tutti diranno "vedi, vuoi sapere se è geloso perché sei coinvolta".
> È invece stavolta è un gioco per capire ognuno di voi come interpreta questo brevissimo siparietto.
> Ieri gli ho detto che domenica mattina accompagno un mio amico in centro perché corre la djten la corsa organizzata da radio deejay... lui mi dice: ma tu non sei iscritta non puoi correre è pericoloso ti multano... io gli ho detto che non intendevo correre ma andavo a supportare psicologicamente questo mio amico e a tenergli la sacca del cambio per quando arriva al traguardo. Lui, il traditore, correrà anche Lui questa gara. Quindi ci sarà. Impossibile vedersi perché ci saranno 13000 persone... in ogni caso gli ho detto: se dovessi vedermi, fai pure finta che non ci conosciamo tranquillo. Dando per scontato che lo accompagnassero moglie e figli. Mi chiede, perché devo far finta di non conoscerti?
> Credo che abbia pensato che lo dicessi per me... perché non volevo che il tizio che è con me vedesse che ci salutavamo. Allora gli ho detto: lo faccio per te... non andrai mica solo... e lui: con amici. Maschi. Gli ho chiesto facendo una battuta, perché sottolinei che sono maschi? Mi vuoi presentare qualcuno?  lui ha cambiato argomento.
> ...


tra l'indifferenza e la gelosia ci passa la possessività che secondo me è molto più maschile.
La maggior parte dei femminicidi avviene proprio per questo lato patologico del partner o ex partner.Gli uomini tendono a marcare il territorio .
Il fatto che tu sia libera e magari possa ospitare in casa al mercoledì o al venerdì chi ti pare e piace di  sicuro al tuo bello non garba .Sono pochi gli uomini pronti alla visione universale dell'amore  (tranne Arci ovviamente)Mio marito è molto geloso,da ciò che mi diceva la sua amante,lo era anche con lei o almeno,lei lo definiva geloso.In realtà per lui era un controllo perché l'idea che lo facesse fesso lo infastidiva ,nel loro rapporto il furbo doveva essere lui . diciamo  che aveva carpito alcuni aspetti di lei che a poco a poco la svelavano un pelino diversa da come lei voleva apparire nonostante anche lui fosse traditore,la promiscuità lo repelle abbastanza.Insomma alla maggior parte degli ometti pensare di fare sesso con una due ore dopo un'altro piace poco.
Detto ciò io opterei al momento più per un moto di orgoglio e marcatura della proprietà che non gelosia amorosa e di sicuro è meglio così.Un amante impegnato che dopo un mese mette paletti di gelosia alla partner libera non sarebbe il massimo sopratutto se un giorno decidessi di liberarti di lui.


----------



## Lampone (8 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> tra l'indifferenza e la gelosia ci passa la possessività che secondo me è molto più maschile.
> La maggior parte dei femminicidi avviene proprio per questo lato patologico del partner o ex partner.Gli uomini tendono a marcare il territorio .
> Il fatto che tu sia libera e magari possa ospitare in casa al mercoledì o al venerdì chi ti pare e piace di  sicuro al tuo bello non garba .Sono pochi gli uomini pronti alla visione universale dell'amore  (tranne Arci ovviamente)Mio marito è molto geloso,da ciò che mi diceva la sua amante,lo era anche con lei o almeno,lei lo definiva geloso.In realtà per lui era un controllo perché l'idea che lo facesse fesso lo infastidiva ,nel loro rapporto il furbo doveva essere lui . diciamo  che aveva carpito alcuni aspetti di lei che a poco a poco la svelavano un pelino diversa da come lei voleva apparire nonostante anche lui fosse traditore,la promiscuità lo repelle abbastanza.Insomma alla maggior parte degli ometti pensare di fare sesso con una due ore dopo un'altro piace poco.
> Detto ciò io opterei al momento più per un moto di orgoglio e marcatura della proprietà che non gelosia amorosa e di sicuro è meglio così.Un amante impegnato che dopo un mese mette paletti di gelosia alla partner libera non sarebbe il massimo sopratutto se un giorno decidessi di liberarti di lui.


La mia domanda era infatti... è un fastidio suo... oppure mi ha risposto così perché pensa che a me possa far fastidio che eventualmente ci sarebbe potuto andare con un'altra? 
Poi ovvio che con la parola gelosia intendessi senso di possesso... senza amore la gelosia non esiste


----------



## mistral (8 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> La mia domanda era infatti... è un fastidio suo... oppure mi ha risposto così perché pensa che a me possa far fastidio che eventualmente ci sarebbe potuto andare con un'altra?
> Poi ovvio che con la parola gelosia intendessi senso di possesso... senza amore la gelosia non esiste


Di sicuro un fastidio suo.
Non credo che a te venisse il dubbio che potesse andarci con un'altra se non eventualmente con la moglie.
Sei pur sempre il diversivo nuovo che funziona bene sul lato che al momento è prevalente ovvero il sesso.Queste sono paranoie che al massimo ti farai quando l'ormone si assesterà a livelli più bassi.


----------



## Leda (8 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Maronnaducarmine!* Siete un uomo e una donna. Si scherza pure tra amici.
> In realtà sei tu che hai fatto tutto. Hai detto che sarai alla corsa che fa lui. Hai detto che vai con uno. Hai detto che starai al tuo posto di amante. Lui ha risposto.
> Quando sarai alla corsa digli dove ti può trovare per un tè caldo dopo corsa così.
> "Dopo la corsa io vado al bar di corso Garibaldi angolo Moscova. Se vuoi caffè, tè o me "


Dato che Brunetta ha sempre ragione, la quoto con vigore!


----------



## Lampone (8 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Di sicuro un fastidio suo.
> Non credo che a te venisse il dubbio che potesse andarci con un'altra se non eventualmente con la moglie.
> Sei pur sempre il diversivo nuovo che funziona bene sul lato che al momento è prevalente ovvero il sesso.Queste sono paranoie che al massimo ti farai quando l'ormone si assesterà a livelli più bassi.


Ok! Ci sta


----------



## Lampone (8 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Dato che Brunetta ha sempre ragione, la quoto con vigore!


Vorrei darle ragione anche io ma non ho capito cosa sostiene... che il mio è un film?


----------



## Leda (8 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Vorrei darle ragione anche io ma non ho capito cosa sostiene... che il mio è un film?


A me pare che in pratica ti abbia suggerito di farti un po' meno pippe mentali e di invitarlo a vedervi dopo la corsa :sonar:


----------



## Lampone (8 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> A me pare che in pratica ti abbia suggerito di farti un po' meno pippe mentali e di invitarlo a vedervi dopo la corsa :sonar:


Nessuna pippa mentale... mera curiosità... e un pizzico di soddisfazione se ho smosso un po' la sua sicurezza di avermi lì tutta per lui...  
Quanto a invitarlo... lo farei eccome... ma temo debba rientrare in caserma


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Brunè però... è sabato mattina... io sono sveglia dall'alba e sono andata a correre... sono ancora lontana dal mio miraggio al caffè... e non ho capito...
> Su cosa hai ragione?


Messaggio domani 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Maronnaducarmine! Siete un uomo e una donna. Si scherza pure tra amici.
> In realtà sei tu che hai fatto tutto. Hai detto che sarai alla corsa che fa lui. Hai detto che vai con uno. Hai detto che starai al tuo posto di amante. Lui ha risposto.
> Quando sarai alla corsa digli dove ti può trovare per un tè caldo dopo corsa così.
> "Dopo la corsa io vado al bar di corso Garibaldi angolo Moscova. Se vuoi caffè, tè o me "


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Nessuna pippa mentale... mera curiosità... e un pizzico di soddisfazione se ho smosso un po' la sua sicurezza di avermi lì tutta per lui...
> Quanto a invitarlo... lo farei eccome... ma temo debba rientrare in caserma


Non fa tempi da record. Il tempo di prendere qualcosa al bar c'è.


----------



## flower7700 (8 Ottobre 2016)

Per me il fatto che ti ha detto che va con amici maschi intendeva solo che non ci andrà con la moglie, dunque se ti vede può salutarti senza problemi.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende. La questione età c'entra relativamente. Una trentenne può essere ancora nella fase di ricerca dell'uomo della vita, e può fregargli niente di te che sei sposato e con prole perché non sei in potenza quello che lei va cercando. La quarantenne può aver già superato quella fase e cercare semplicemente una storia "leggera" per varie ragioni. Ovviamente con la trentenne si possono più facilmente raccontare tutte le cazzate che si vogliono facendole credere di essere altro, con la quarantenne è sicuramente più difficile.


D'accordo su tutto anche se in giro ci sono parecchie trentenni molto più sveglie e mature di tante quarantenni.
A trent'anni sei comunque un adulto fatto e finito da un bel pò. Dipende da come sei e dalla vita che hai fatto.


----------



## Lampone (8 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non fa tempi da record. Il tempo di prendere qualcosa al bar c'è.


È in compagnia... seppur di amici maschi... secondo me non può... se avesse potuto me lo avrebbe detto ieri di sicuro... io non dico nulla... se vuole mi scrive lui


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> È in compagnia... seppur di amici maschi... secondo me non può... se avesse potuto me lo avrebbe detto ieri di sicuro... io non dico nulla... se vuole mi scrive lui


Guarda che non perdi la faccia se scrivi che puoi prendere un caffè con lui. Se non può te lo dice. Lo hai già giustificato, quale sarebbe il problema?


----------



## mistral (9 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Maronnaducarmine! Siete un uomo e una donna. Si scherza pure tra amici.
> In realtà sei tu che hai fatto tutto. Hai detto che sarai alla corsa che fa lui. Hai detto che vai con uno. Hai detto che starai al tuo posto di amante. Lui ha risposto.
> Quando sarai alla corsa digli dove ti può trovare per un tè caldo dopo corsa così.
> "Dopo la corsa io vado al bar di corso Garibaldi angolo Moscova. Se vuoi caffè, tè o me "


Mi assento un attimo e mi meridionalizzate Brunetta.:singleeye:


----------



## Lampone (9 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che non perdi la faccia se scrivi che puoi prendere un caffè con lui. Se non può te lo dice. Lo hai già giustificato, quale sarebbe il problema?


Ma che perdere la faccia? Io non lo sto giustificando.. so che se potesse lo farebbe lui. Non so chi sono questi amici... magari sono amici suoi e di sua moglie e non vuole destare sospetti mollandoli lì anche solo per un caffè. Poi parliamone... in centro sono previste 35000 persone... sarà comodo anche fare la fila al bar 
Io lascerei fare al fato...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Mi assento un attimo e mi meridionalizzate Brunetta.:singleeye:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lampone (9 Ottobre 2016)

In barba al fato...tra 35000 persone ci siamo beccati per caso!!!


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> In barba al fato...tra 35000 persone ci siamo beccati per caso!!!


Mettersi d'accordo è più semplice.
Avete avuto tempo per un caffè?


----------



## Lampone (9 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mettersi d'accordo è più semplice.
> Avete avuto tempo per un caffè?


Non potevano metterci d'accordo perché non aveva con se il cell aziendale... e comunque sarebbe stato complicato beccarsi ovunque... una ressa pazzesca.
Niente caffè... 
ci siamo incrociati per strada... io ero con il mio amico, lui con i suoi amici maschi  E stavamo tutti tornando a casa... 
quando mi ha vista sembrava avesse visto un fantasma


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Non potevano metterci d'accordo perché non aveva con se il cell aziendale... e comunque sarebbe stato complicato beccarsi ovunque... una ressa pazzesca.
> Niente caffè...
> ci siamo incrociati per strada... io ero con il mio amico, lui con i suoi amici maschi  E stavamo tutti tornando a casa...
> quando mi ha vista sembrava avesse visto un fantasma


Avevi dimenticato il blush?:mexican:


----------



## Lampone (9 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avevi dimenticato il blush?:mexican:


Si vede di sì ahahahahha


----------



## Lampone (10 Ottobre 2016)

*Picchiatemi...*

la prossima volta che mi lamento di Lui!
Ieri sera mi ha scritto che gli manco tantissimo e siccome sono libera mercoledì e giovedì mi ha proposto di vederci entrambe le sere!
Che altro dire...
E' stato contento di incontrarmi...e dice che ancora gli sembra incredibile che possiamo esserci incontrati per caso tra più di 30.000 persone.

Quest'è!
Buona giornata a tutti


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> la prossima volta che mi lamento di Lui!
> Ieri sera mi ha scritto che gli manco tantissimo e siccome sono libera mercoledì e giovedì mi ha proposto di vederci entrambe le sere!
> Che altro dire...
> E' stato contento di incontrarmi...e dice che ancora gli sembra incredibile che possiamo esserci incontrati per caso tra più di 30.000 persone.
> ...


Togliti il sorriso dalla faccia 
E intanto hai guadagnato due sere
Magari anche la tua incazzatura l'ha scosso un pochino
Goditela stando con i piedi per terra


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> la prossima volta che mi lamento di Lui!
> Ieri sera mi ha scritto che gli manco tantissimo e siccome sono libera mercoledì e giovedì mi ha proposto di vederci entrambe le sere!
> Che altro dire...
> E' stato contento di incontrarmi...e dice che ancora gli sembra incredibile che possiamo esserci incontrati per caso tra più di 30.000 persone.
> ...


Io ho SEMPRE ragione :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Maronnaducarmine! Siete un uomo e una donna. Si scherza pure tra amici.
> In realtà sei tu che hai fatto tutto. Hai detto che sarai alla corsa che fa lui. Hai detto che vai con uno. Hai detto che starai al tuo posto di amante. Lui ha risposto.
> Quando sarai alla corsa digli dove ti può trovare per un tè caldo dopo corsa così.
> "Dopo la corsa io vado al bar di corso Garibaldi angolo Moscova. *Se vuoi caffè, tè o me* "


di holliwoodiana memoria


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Non potevano metterci d'accordo perché non aveva con se il cell aziendale... e comunque sarebbe stato complicato beccarsi ovunque... una ressa pazzesca.
> Niente caffè...
> ci siamo incrociati per strada... io ero con il mio amico, lui con i suoi amici maschi  E stavamo tutti tornando a casa...
> quando mi ha vista sembrava avesse visto un fantasma





Lampone ha detto:


> la prossima volta che mi lamento di Lui!
> Ieri sera mi ha scritto che gli manco tantissimo e siccome sono libera mercoledì e giovedì mi ha proposto di vederci entrambe le sere!
> Che altro dire...
> E' stato contento di incontrarmi...e dice che ancora gli sembra incredibile che possiamo esserci incontrati per caso tra più di 30.000 persone.
> ...


Molto buona giornata


----------



## Lampone (10 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Togliti il sorriso dalla faccia
> E intanto hai guadagnato due sere
> Magari anche la tua incazzatura l'ha scosso un pochino
> Goditela stando con i piedi per terra



Piedi per terra sempre!
anche se devo ammettere che ieri sera un pò fluttuavo per l'aere....ahahahaha


----------



## Lampone (10 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho SEMPRE ragione :mexican:



Brunetta...tesoro...tu hai sempre ragione!
su cosa? ahahahah:mexican:


----------



## Lampone (10 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Molto buona giornata



Molto molto!


----------



## JON (10 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Molto molto!


Lunedi melodico. Niente niente siete passati da un feriale giovedì ad un festivo?


----------



## Lampone (10 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Lunedi melodico. Niente niente siete passati da un feriale giovedì ad un festivo?



Ahahahahah no...ieri è stato solo un incontro fortuito...

gli incontri restano feriali...inevitabilmente


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Lunedi melodico. Niente niente siete passati da un feriale giovedì ad un festivo?


Più che passati hanno aggiunto date


----------



## Lampone (10 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Più che passati hanno aggiunto date



Sì al momento è solo un'ipotesi...quando ne avrò la certezza vi illuminerò! :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> di holliwoodiana memoria


:mexican::mexican:


----------



## danny (10 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> di holliwoodiana memoria


"Dalle 9 alle 5 orario continuato". 
Sparo eh, magari non è quello il film.


----------



## Lampone (10 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> "Dalle 9 alle 5 orario continuato".
> Sparo eh, magari non è quello il film.



"una donna in carriera"


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> "Dalle 9 alle 5 orario continuato".
> Sparo eh, magari non è quello il film.


"Una donna in carriera" 
Cosa ho vinto?


----------



## Lampone (10 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> "Una donna in carriera"
> Cosa ho vinto?



Niente...eventualmente avrei vinto io...l'ho detto prima! :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2016)

Lampone ha detto:


> Niente...eventualmente avrei vinto io...l'ho detto prima! :rotfl:


Esiste il nonnismo in questo forum, nel caso non ti abbiano informata


----------



## Lampone (10 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Esiste il nonnismo in questo forum, nel caso non ti abbiano informata



Uffa :incazzato:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2016)

Melanie Griffith a Harrison Ford


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Melanie Griffith a Harrison Ford


La finta segretaria di Melanis Griffith a harrison Ford

Per una volta non hai ragione


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> La finta segretaria di Melanis Griffith a harrison Ford
> 
> Per una volta non hai ragione


Hai ragione  :facepalm: Joan Cusak :facepalm:


----------



## mistral (10 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho SEMPRE ragione :mexican:


Hai un futuro come assistente del mago Otelma.


----------



## mistral (10 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione  :facepalm: Joan Cusak :facepalm:


Come  non detto.Niente mago Otelma


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Come  non detto.Niente mago Otelma


Meno male! :mexican:


----------

